# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  *** Η αφρόκρεμα του Ελληνικού bodybuilding !! ***

## Polyneikos

*Θα ήθελα να ανοίξω ένα τόπικ προσπαθώντας να αναδείξουμε τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες Ελλήνων Αθλητων ,αθλητες που αφησαν το στίγμα τους στο άθλημα ,με Εγχωριους Γενικους Τιτλους-Διεθνεις-Παγκόσμιους Τίτλους-Επαγγελματίες σύμφωνα με τα αντικειμενικα κριτηρια των μελών του φόρουμ καθως και  του κοινου των αγωνων.
*

Ο σκοπός μου δεν είναι να αδικήσω καποιους άλλους αθλητές που δεν θα αναφερω εγώ ή καποιοι άλλοι απλά το θεωρώ ενδιαφέρον να ξεσκαλίσουμε λίγο το πρόσφατο παρελθόν και παρόν με πληροφορίες για τιτλους που έχει ο καθενας στο μυαλό του.
Φωτογραφίες δεν είναι απαραίτητες απλά εγω θα βάλω μερικές !!
Ξεκινάω και η σειρά δεν έχει σημασία :

*1. Μπουρνάζος Σπύρος*

*Μr Kosmos 1984 5ος
Mr Europe 1985 1ος
Mr Μεσόγειος 1989 2ος*

Γιατί πολύ απλα θεωρω ότι ο Σπύρος ήταν ο Arnold της Ελλάδας και ειδικα τα χρόνια που έκανε bb το αθλημα ήταν αρκετα αγνωστο στην Ελλάδα.Σιγουρα ο πρόδρομος για πολλους Αθλητές !!




 

*2.Γιαννης Γκινής 
*
Mr Europe 1ος αν δεν κανω λάθος και παγκόσμιος,εδώ καποιος μπορεί να με διορθωσει αλλά ο Γιάννης ήταν και πρωτοπόρος σε τετοιες σωματικες διαστασεις και πολυ hardcore !!






*3.Βαγγέλης Φύτρος
*
WABBA Παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής,NABBA Παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής 
Απλά φοβερός !!



 



*4.Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης
*
Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητης WABBA,ΙFBB Professional,τα λεει όλα με την επαγγελματική του κάρτα και τις μεγάλες του επιτυχίες το 2008 !!



 


*5. Σαρακίνης Μπάμπης
*
Παγκόμιος πρωταθλητής σε ΝΑC & WABBA,αγωνιστικός μεχρι τα 47 του και βλέπουμε!!
Αγαλματένιο κορμί ,φοβερός αθλητης!!

----------


## RUHL

ρε αληταμπουρα ο καραμανλακης και αργυρακης που ειναι  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   ο κυπριος?????? που πεθανε ο ελευθεριαδης?

α μαλον ενοειες τους αγαπημενους σου λογικα  :02. Drunken:   :02. Drunken:   :02. Joker:

----------


## argyrakis

Ναι πέστα γιατί άρχισα να παρεξηγούμε

----------


## Polyneikos

βρε ruhl,όλο με την καλη κουβεντα είσαι για μένα !!  :02. Nana na nana:  Βάλτους εσύ για να είναι μεσα τα παιδια,είναι δυσκολο εκ των προτέρων να χωρέσουν όλοι σε ενα ποστ,εξάλλου  αυτοι που ανεφερα δεν στερούνται τίτλων,όχι οτι ο Αργυράκης και τα άλλα παιδια που δεν έβαλα μεσα δεν τους έχουν !! Για ξεκινηστε μα κανετε αναφορες !!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ναι πέστα γιατί άρχισα να παρεξηγούμε


 :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  

βασικά οι διακρίσεις των Ελλήνων αθλητών στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι πολύ γνωστές σε όλους.

Στους παραπάνω θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το φίλο και "δάσκαλό" μου Διονύση Βολικό, 





καθώς και τον Αλέκο το Σιατραβάνη με πάρα πολλές διακρίσεις και 1ο Μρ Ευρώπη το 1993

παρακάτω μια πρόσφατη φώτο από αγώνα σε κατηγορία μαστερς




φυσικά Στράτος Αργυράκης 8) 




Ελευθεριάδης, καραμανλάκης και Τσινίδης χωράνε κάπου εδώ μέσα νομίζω...

(Ο γρίβας δε ξέρω τι διακρίσεις είχε στο εξωτερικό...  :02. Confused2:  )

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

Πάνο πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες!!! γενικά το τόπικ μαμάει  :02. Rocking:  
εγώ δεν έχω φωτογραφίες ούτε ξέρω από διακρίσεις/αγώνες για να πω...  :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτούς που αναφέρατε χωρίς να θέλω να βάλω κατάταξη γιατί μερικούς τους θεωρώ δικά μου άτομα φίλους όπως ο στρατής και ο γιάννης ελευθεριάδης και αρκετοί ακόμη ,άλλοι ήταν απο τούς εμπνευστές μου όπως ο σπύρος ο μπουρνάζος και ξέρετε ποσοι πολλοί και καλοι αθλητές ήταν όπως και ο βολικός ο διονύσης στην φοτο πιό πάνω που όταν είχα πάρει μετάθεση το 85 στο στρατό από ναύπλιο στην πάτρα τον είχα δεί σε μια καφετέρια και είχα πάθει πλάκα πόσο καλός ήταν εγώ μόνο θα αναφέρω κάποια ονόματα που δεν ακούγονται τώρα όπως ο γιαννης ο κούκος , ο φραγκίσκος μπατής που μας εκπροσωπούσαν και στο εξωτερικό , ο μπουζιάνας και ο αβελκιου από τους πρώτους μρ ελλάς , κωστογλάκης , απο την καβάλα ο μήτσος ο μακρίδης για παλιούς μιλάμε 

και ενας πού εγώ πρέπει να βρώ και  να βάλω καμια φοτο του ένας χαρισματικός σόουμαν εκείνης της εποχής ο ανάργυρος τσοπουρίδης που ήταν και δάσκαλός μου αν δεν πάθαινα το ατύχημα δεν θα με σταματούσε τίποτε γιατί το δυνατό μου σημείο τα πόδια (ειληκρινά σε όγκο έβγαζα κόντρες και στούς γλουτούς θολές αλλά φαινοταν  καθαρά)έγινε το αδύνατο οπότε με τι ψυχολογία να τα δώσω όλα.
και μετά το 97 με παρότρυνε να τα παρατήσω γιατί αυτή η καταπόνηση σίγουρα θα με σακάτευε τελείως και με βοήθησε ψυχολογικά ο αργύρης μιλάμε άτομο με αστείρευτες γνώσεις στον αθλητισμό όχι μόνο στο ββ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλία αναφερεσαι στον Κωστογλάκη Γιάννη;;Έχω μια φωτο του από περιοδικο.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Για το τοπ 5 συμφωνο με τον  Πολυνικο απλα στην πρωτη θεση θα εβαζα τον Βαγγελη Φυτρο και θα σας αιτιολογησο και γιατι.Ο Βαγγελης οταν πηρε το παγκοσμιο το 1998 ηταν η χρυση εποχη της ΝΑΒΒΑ με απιστευτες συμετοχες και σε αριθμο αλλα και σε επιπεδο,ο Βαγγελης λοιπον πηρε παμψηφη τοτε την πρωτη θεση(να καταλαβετε το επιπεδο ο σε ολους γνωστος EDIE VAN AMSTERDAM στην κατηγορια του βγηκε δευτερος)και ο Βαγγελης στο γενικο εχασε για δυο ψηφους.

----------


## Polyneikos

οπως έγραψα η σειρα που έβαλα δεν έχει σημασία,απλα τους έβαλα σαν πεντάδα.Μήπως γνωρίζετε τους τίτλους του Γκινή να τους αναφερετε;;

----------


## Polyneikos

> _(Ο γρίβας δε ξέρω τι διακρίσεις είχε στο εξωτερικό... )_


 

Πάνο ο Βασίλης είχε βγει 5ος στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA ΚΑΙ 2ος Μr Europe ,δεν ξέρω άλλη διακριση του να σου πω την αλήθεια μου !!!

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Ο Γκινης εχει κερδισει παγκοσμια στην WABBA αλλα και την επαγγελματικη της κατηγορια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρονιές που κερδισε;;Συγνωμη αν σας ζαλίζω απλά μου αρέσει πολύ αυτός ο αθλητης και δεν ξερω πολλά πράγματα !!

----------


## RUHL

Ελευθεριαδης Γιαννης



Αγαθοκλης Αγαθοκλεους




Καραμανλακης Μανωλης



Κεφαλιανος Μιχαλης

 

Στρατης Αργυρακης

(θα περασω την αλλη εβδομαδα για προπονηση πλατης αν θελεις ελα να σου μαθω μερικα πραγματα  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  )




τοπ 5 η σειρα εκτος απο τους 2 πρωτους ειναι τυχαια γιατι οι 3 στο τελος εχουν πολλα να δηξουν αν το θελησουν

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για τον γρίβα εκείνο που ξέρω έχει πανελλήνιο τίτλο , πολύ ωραίο καλούπι και σε ένα αγώνα το 97 είχαμε κατεβεί μαζί στο παγκόσμιο της ναββα στο στάδιο ειρήνης και φιλίας .
εκεί ομολογώ πώς είχαμε αδικηθεί από το αποτέλεσμα μόνο στην κατηγορία μου ήταν ο γρίβας , ο ζόραν , ο δημήτρης γιούζεφ και ο τζόν μούτος , εγώ τότε ήμουν σε καλή φόρμα και για λίγο είχα μείνει στην έβδομη θέση και απο ότι θυμάμαι ο βασίλης μόνο ήταν στη δεκάδα ,που τότε κατά κοινή ομολογία έπρεπε να ήμουν τετράδα αλλά και ο γρίβας στην εξάδα .

για τον κωστογλάκη ναι για τον εικονιζόμενο αναφερόμουν παλιός αθλητής και αρκετά ογκώδης για τότε .

ό φύτρος πραγματικά ήταν τότε σε πολύ καλή φόρμα όταν κέρδισε το παγκόσμιο και όπως λέει ο αλέξης είχε φούλ συμετοχές και επίπεδο .

αλλά και τώρα ο κεφαλιανός έχει ξεφύγει απο τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.

εγώ το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω πάντα είχαμε και έχουμε αθλητές για επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , το ότι δεν φτάνουν είναι οτι δεν θέλουν και ούτε αξίζει, παρα για κάποιον που θα φύγει απο ελλάδα και θέλει να κάνει καριέρα στο εξωτερικό και κυρίως αμερική .

μην νομίζετε οτι οι ξένοι είναι πιό ταλέντα απο μάς απλά παίζει ρόλο και ο ανταγωνισμός και οι ευκαιρίες που δίνονται στον καθένα . όταν γυμνάζεσε στο gold gym πχ, επόμενο είναι να γίνεις τέρας αν το θέλεις, αφού εκεί και ο μπάρμαν που φτιάχνει τις πρωτείνες έχει 50 πόντους χέρι. 

εγώ θυμάμαι συνέχεια είχα βαρεθεί να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου καλά που ε'ίχαμε παλιά στην καβάλα και τον τσοπουρίδη όταν ερχόταν απο γερμανία η τον σάκη τον τσιλικούδη και είχα μέτρο συγκρισης όπως αργότερα είχα τον γιάννη τον ελευθεριάδη.

----------


## Muscleboss

Νομίζω και ο Σιωτης κάπου μπορεί να μπεί στο top 10, έχει ένα Παγκόσμιο τίτλο, αλλά φωτο του στην καλύτερή του φόρμα δεν έχω...

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σιώτης Παναγιώτης*,στο παγκοσμιο που κερδισε,2004 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Spyro D

Παιδια διορθωστεμαι αν κανω λαθος αλλα...αυτες οι φωτο απο τα παλια με τους Ελληνες bb μου διχνουν οτι εχουν απο τα πιο ομορφα [σκαρια] στον κοσμο οι ελληνες.....[ασχετος του οτι οι ξενοι αθλητες-αμερικανοι ειναι πιο ογκωδεις].Απιστευτα καληγραμμα σωματα,κ η παραδωση συνεχιζεται!!![βλεπε Σαρακινη π.χ]...  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eίναι τρομερη παράλειψη εαν δεν αναφερουμε τον *Ηλία Πέτσα.*
Πολλοι μπορεί να μην τον ξερουν αλλα θα σας παραθεσω τους τιτλους του και θα το καταλαβατε, κατέβαινε δεκαετία 70
Αρκεί να πω,είχε βγει Mr Universe στην ΝΑΒΒΑ ΤΟ 1972, με εξωφυλλα σε αμερικανικα περιοδικα κτλ. 

Μερικές διακρίσεις του:

1969 Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 5th
1971 Mr Universe - NABBA, Short, 2nd
*1972 Mr Universe - NABBA, Short, 1st,Mr Universe - NABBA, Overall Winner*
1973 Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 3rd
1974 Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th
1975 Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th
1976 Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th

----------


## Muscleboss

το όνομα το είχα ακούσει αλλά δεν τον είχα υπόψην μου σα σώμα να πώ την αλήθεια, ούτε τις τόσες διακρισείς!  :03. Bowdown:  

polyneikos έγραψες....  :03. Clapping:   :08. Toast:  

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> το όνομα το είχα ακούσει αλλά δεν τον είχα υπόψην μου σα σώμα να πώ την αλήθεια, ούτε τις τόσες διακρισείς!  
> 
> polyneikos έγραψες....   
> 
> ΜΒ


+1   :03. Awesome:  

Προσωπικα μαρεσει η πενταδα του Ruhl. Αλλα το ελληνικο ββ εχει πολλους αθλητες που εγραψαν ιστορια. Μην ξεχναμε τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο που πιστευω ηταν η εμπνευση του ελληνικου ββ! Μια δεκαδα δεν μας καλυπτει    :01. lol:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το ονομα του ηλία πέτσα φαίνετε και στο επίσημο σαιτ www.nabba-international.com στο τόπικ HALL OF FAME η κατευθείαν στο http://www.worldfitnessfederation.de...na_int1_1.html  όπως και πολλά άλλα ονόματα που αργότερα έφτασαν μέχρι ολύμπια.

----------


## Polyneikos

ΗΛΙΑΣ ΠΕΤΣΑΣ RESPECT !!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ένας αθλητης με αξιοσημειωτο βιογραφικο είναι ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης,ο Ηλίας σιγουρα τον ξερει γιατι βλέπω αγωνιζόταν και στην Βόρεια ελλάδα.
Ορισμένες διακρίσεις του:

_Mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ JUNIOR 1979 1η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1984 2η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 2η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1985 1η ΘΕΣΗ & ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ 
Mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ 1986 3η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1986 1η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΕΥΡΩΠΗ 1986 4η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1987 1η ΘΕΣΗ & ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ 
Mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ 1989 1η ΘΕΣΗ & 3η ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΗ 
Mr. ΕΥΡΩΠΗ 1989 6η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1989 3η ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΗ 
ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 1989 1η ΘΕΣΗ & 2η ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΗ 
Mr. ΥΦΗΛΙΟΣ 1989 6η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ 1990 1η ΘΕΣΗ & ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ 
Mr. ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1990 ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ 
ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 1991 4η ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΗ 
Mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ 1994 5η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. Universe 1994 3η ΘΕΣΗ 
Mr. ΥΦΗΛΙΟΣ 1994 6η ΘΕΣΗ_

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και βέβαια τον ξέρω και τον είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο πόστ απλά δεν έχω φοτο του αλλά κάποτε τον έβλεπα συνέχεια αφού είναι απο την καβάλα και εγώ εκεί γυμναζόμουνα αρχικά απο 85 ,86 έως τέλη 88. 
ο σακης μέχρι πρίν κανένα χρόνο περνούσε και τα λέγαμε δεν ασχολείτε πλέον τελευταία ήταν φανερά αδυνατισμένος είχε και γυμναστήριο στην καβάλα επί σειρά ετών και τα τελευταία είχε ένα μικρό πού γυμναζόταν μερικά άτομα πριβέ σε φιλικό περιβάλον , δεν ξέρω αν το έχει ακόμη .

ένας άλλος καβαλιώτης ήταν ο σίμος ο μπατμάνης πολύ καλός αθλητής και κατέβηκε και στο πανευρωπαικό στην χρυσούπολη στούς μάστερς και πήρε την 6η θέση και αυτό λόγο έλειψης γράμωσης πού αν είχε θα κέρδιζε και την κατηγορία του με το καλούπι που έχει.

ένας άλλος καλός αθλητής με αρκετούς τίτλους και καλό παιδί είναι ο γιώργος ο γουλτίδης απο την βεργίνα που το 86 αν θυμάμε καλά στην ευρώπη βγήκε 4ος με 3ο τον αργύρη τον τσοπουρίδη.
αν αρχίσω να λέω ονόματα που έγραψαν ιστορία στο ββ πρέπει να γεμίσω σελίδα και θα στενοχωρεθώ αν ξεχάσω κάποιον .

η καβάλα κάποτε ήταν δύναμη στο ββ όταν κατεβαίναμε πάντα πέρναμε θέσεις και πολλές φορές είμασταν πρώτοι σε τίτλους και όταν αρχες 89 έφυγα απο καβάλα και έκανα το πρώτο γυμναστήριο στην χρυσούπολη η έδρα του ββ μεταφέρθηκε στην χρυσούπολη .

μόνο για το 89 στο μρ βόρειος ελλάς εγώ είχα κερδίσει την κατηγορία μου και γενικό , ένας φίλος ο σταύρος καρανικόλας στην κοντή είχε βγεί πρώτος , ο σίμος κώστας δεύτερος  στην μεσαία , και στούς εφήβους ήταν η πρώτη τριάδα απο χρυσούπολη με πρώτο τον αφεντούλη τον παναγιώτη ο οποίος δεν έχασε ποτέ σε αγώνα με βάρος 69 κιλά , αφού τον είχε δεί τότε ο λη χάνει που ήταν γκέστ στην θεσσαλονίκη σε ένα πανελλήνιο και είχε πάθει πλάκα που με τα ρούχα ήταν σαν να μην γυμνάζετε και στην σκηνή φαινόταν σαν αγαλματάκι, με δεύτερο τον λαβράνο ανέστη και τρίτο τον κυράτσα χαράλαμπο. όλοι από χρυσούπολη .

αυτά τα γράφω για έναν λόγο για να βάλω τούς νεότερους στο κλίμα της εποχής ήταν πολύ περισσότερα τα άτομα που συμετείχαν γιατί τότε μας άρεσε ο κόσμος και μας σεβόταν και μπορούσα να κατεβάσω ένα λεοφορείο σε αγώνες γιατί δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κατεβάσω αθλητή στην κατηγορία τζούνιορ και να ακουμπήσει αας ούτε στα πιό τρελά τους όνειρα , και μάλιστα τούς έλεγα δεν πα να είναι τέρατα οι άλλοι εσείς θα κερδίσετε με την γράμωση και συμετρία και με τα πόδια σας κανείς δεν θα έχει τέτοια πόδια και πάντα επέλεγα ταλέντα για τούς αγώνες , βέβαια αργότερα τα είχαν παρατήσει λόγω υποχρεόσεων και δεν είχαν καμία παραμικρή παρενέργεια και έχουν απο τις ωραιότερες αναμνήσεις την ενασχόληση τους με το ββ .

ένας απο αυτούς ήταν και ο στρατης ο αργυράκης που σαν τζούνιορ κέρδιζε χωρίς να έχει ακουμπήσει αας και βέβαια ήταν ο πιό λίγος και έχω αναφέρει και σε άλλο πόστ που έλεγα τον στράτο εσύ θα κερδίσεις μόνο απο το ρηλάξ και από τα πόδια και έτσι γινόταν.

τώρα δεν είναι το ίδιο θέλει περισσότερη προσοχή και επιλεκτικά για το ποιός θα κατεβεί σε αγώνες και πρέπει να είναι άτομα με δυνατή προσωπικότητα για να μην χάσουν την μπάλα γιατί παλιά είχαμε άλλη αντιμετώπιση και απο τον κόσμο , μας χαιρόταν μας θαύμαζαν τώρα όλα εχουν απομυθοποιηθεί πολλές φορές άδικα και άλλες όχι άδικα .

όπως έχω ξαναπεί τώρα χάθηκε η αγάπη για προπόνηση και έμεινα μόνο η αγάπη για το αποτέλεσμα και είναι σημεία των καιρών όπως πολλά πράγματα άλλαξαν πρός το χειρότερο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βρήκα και μια φοτο τού αργύρη του τσοπουρίδη αυτού πού έφερε την ναββα στην ελλάδα μου την είχε κάνει αφιέρωση τότε κάναμε μαζί προπόνηση τα καλοκαίρια στην καβαλα.

 

και μία φοτο απο το 97 στο πανελλήνιο στην θεσσαλονίκη στο βελίδιο συνεδριακό κέντρο ,όπου ήταν και πρόεδρος της ναββα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλια εσυ πρέπει να κανεις μια δικη σου στηλη και το εννοω πραγματικα γιατι καθε φορα που γραφεις  μας μεταφερεις και μας ταξιδευεις σε ωραιες εποχές που αρκετοι δεν προλάβαμε.Είναι ωραίο πράγμα να συνδεουμε τις περιοδους του αθληματος έστω και με τα λόγια γιατι υπάρχουν πολλοι που έχουν γραψει ιστορια και εσυ είσαι μεσα σε αυτούς και τουλαχιστον αυτό σας το αναγνωρίζουν όλοι αλλά ειναι  πολλά  που δεν γνωριζουμε και θα θελαμε να μαθουμε !!  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## SOLID

Συμφωνω απολυτα!!!!!!!!!!  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλά μήν νομίζετε εσείς με κάνετε και τα θυμάμε αυτά, πάω να γράψω κάτι και γίνετε χαμός στο μυαλό μου απο τις εικόνες που έρχονται  και τότε είχαμε άλλα όνειρα για το ββ και την εξέληξη του αλλά σε κάποιο βαθμό απογοητευτήκαμε μέχρι που πιστέψαμε οτι κάποτε θα γινόταν και ολυμπιακό άθλημα και είμασταν και εγώ και ο αργύρης τσοπουρίδης ,όπως και πολλοί αξιόλογοι αθλητες , άνθρωποι και φίλοι μέσα σ αυτούς και ο νικος ο σιγάλας στην ifbb , γιατί τότε η ιφββ είχε βάλει στα παγκόσμια της και αντιντόπινκ κοντρόλ , είχα αναφέρει σε κάποιο πόστ και για τον αιγύπτιο μαμπρούκ που ξεγελούσε το τέστ με την (μέθοδο μαμπρούκ χρησιμοποιόντας ούρα άλλου )και μάλιστα σε πολλούς αγώνες ο ραφαέλ σαντόχα μέλος του διηκητικού έφερνε και τον χουάν αντόνιο σάμαρανκ και παρακολουθούσε με ενδιαφέρον τους αγώνες . αλλά ναυάγησε το εγχείρημα .

το ββ θέλει καθαρό μυαλό και καλή ψυχολογία στην εποχή μας με τα προβλήματα που έχει ο καθένας οικονομικά ψυχολογικά που να το βρείς γιατί είναι ένα άθλημα που αν ασχοληθείς σοβαρά δεν είναι μόνο η ώρα της προπόνησης αλλά γενικότερα τρόπος ζωής.

----------


## chrisberg

> οπως έγραψα η σειρα που έβαλα δεν έχει σημασία,απλα τους έβαλα σαν πεντάδα.Μήπως γνωρίζετε τους τίτλους του Γκινή να τους αναφερετε;;


Mr Europe WABBA & 2os MR WORLD!!!

----------


## chrisberg

> βρήκα και μια φοτο τού αργύρη του τσοπουρίδη αυτού πού έφερε την ναββα στην ελλάδα μου την είχε κάνει αφιέρωση τότε κάναμε μαζί προπόνηση τα καλοκαίρια στην καβαλα.
> 
> 
> 
> και μία φοτο απο το 97 στο πανελλήνιο στην θεσσαλονίκη στο βελίδιο συνεδριακό κέντρο ,όπου ήταν και πρόεδρος της ναββα.


 εκεί κάπου έβοσκα και εγώ με τον τότε αθλητή μου Μανώλακα Νικήτα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο polyneikos
> 
> οπως έγραψα η σειρα που έβαλα δεν έχει σημασία,απλα τους έβαλα σαν πεντάδα.Μήπως γνωρίζετε τους τίτλους του Γκινή να τους αναφερετε;;
> 
> 
> Mr Europe WABBA & 2os MR WORLD!!!


RESPECT !!

Μιχαλη η δικια σου 5αδα;Ποιους θα εβαζες;;

----------


## chrisberg

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο chrisberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο polyneikos
> 
> ...


Για πεντάδα δε ξέρω.... για τρειο στούτσες...
Γαρμπή Παναγή
Σοφοκλή Τέιλορ
Μαστροκοστόπουλο Νίκο
Κατα καιρούς υπήρξαν και άλλοι κορυφαίοι Πρωταθλητες όπως ένας παπούς που έσκασε στη σκηνή με μανδία και τρείαινα!
Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος οι δύο απο αυτούς  έχουν και διεθνείς  τίτλους!!!  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  
Ειπε κάποιος μεγάλος πρωταθλητής σε έναν απο αυτούς πρόσφατα: Με πιανού την ανοχή συμετάσχεις εσύ σε αγώνες???
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

^εγώ θα περιμένω και μια σοβαρή απάντηση...  :01. Rolling Eyes:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Βασίλης Γριβας... άντε γειά...  :02. Wave:

----------


## chrisberg

> ^εγώ θα περιμένω και μια σοβαρή απάντηση...  
> 
> ΜΒ


Μιχάλης κεφαλιανός
Γιάννης Γκινής
Βαγγέλης Φύτρος
Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος
Αγαθοκλής Αγαθοκλέους

----------


## Muscleboss

^   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

MB

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εκεί κάπου έβοσκα και εγώ με τον τότε αθλητή μου Μανώλακα Νικήτα.


 
 Θυμάμαι  τον μιχάλη με τον μανώλακα νικήτα  στους αγώνες .

Και κάτι που θα ήθελα να τονίσω είναι πώς δεν μ αρέσει  να σχολιάζω αρνητικά αθλητές ούτε να βλέπω αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιοι με την συμπεριφορά τους το προκαλούν και κάπου το αξίζουν , μόνο για τον σοφοκλή τειλορ έχω να πώ δεν τον ξέρω πολύ καλά αλλά εχω δεί να κάνει μεγάλη προσπάθεια και για την ηλικία του έκανε και αρκετη πρόοδο και παρόλο που είναι ψηλός έδειχνε καλά και μάλιστα σε έναν αγώνα του είχα πεί ότι έκανε πρόοδο και δεν του είπα ψέματα ,επίσης είναι άτομο που το αγαπάει αυτό που κάνει αλλιώς στην ηλικία του δεν θα κατέβαινε σε αγώνες γιατί όσο δύσκολο είναι για έναν νέο άλλο τόσο είναι για κάποιον στην ηλικία του τειλορ .

Κάποια  άτομα  μπορεί να κάναν μια λάθος επιλογή είτε λόγω άγνοιας η για δικούς τους λόγους αλλά βλέπω δεν μπαίνουν στο ίδιο καζάνι.

Αλλά ένας που είναι ηθικός αυτουργός και κάνει κινήσεις παραπληροφόρησης  η προσπαθεί να το παίξει κάτι χωρίς να είναι  και γενικά αυτός που το παίζει κάποιος ,είναι αυτός που ποτέ δεν πρόκειτε να γίνει , καλά να πάθει και να κάνει και κάτι χρήσιμο, δηλαδή να βγάλει γέλιο στο φόρουμ , γιατί τέτοιες κινήσεις όπως μπορεί να αφήσουν θετικές εντυπώσεις έτσι μπορούν και αρνητικές ,ηθελέστα και παθέστα που λέει και ο λαός . 
Για τον γαρμπή δεν ξέρω τι μέρος του λόγου είναι αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι αρνητικό ούτε μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη .

----------


## KontorinisMD

Ωραίες φώτο!

Ο Βεγγέλης Φύτρος ξέρει κανείς που βρίσκεται;  :02. Confused2:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φίλε μου απ΄οτι ξερω ο Φυτρος έχει παντρευτει,μενει μόνιμα στην Κρήτη και δεν ασχολειται πλεον...

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Ο Βαγγελης εδω και 5 χρονια μενει μονιμα στην Κρητη και δεν ασχολειτε πια με το αγωνιστικο ΒΒ μας κανει την τιμη και συμετεχει σαν κριτης στα μιστερ κρητη,πιστευω οτι ο Βαγγελης ειχε τις καλυτερες προοπτικες απο ολους τους ελληνες αθλητες οταν ανεβενε στην σκηνη οι κριτες ποτε δεν εκαναν δευτερη σκεψη.

----------


## slaine

> Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος οι δύο απο αυτούς  έχουν και διεθνείς  τίτλους!!!    
> Ειπε κάποιος μεγάλος πρωταθλητής σε έναν απο αυτούς πρόσφατα: Με πιανού την ανοχή συμετάσχεις εσύ σε αγώνες???
> ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ!!!


δεν έχει άδικο...  :01. Rolling Eyes:  

o Γρίβας τι ύψος έχει?

----------


## Polyneikos

1.85 είναι ο Γρίβας,κατεβαινε στα 110 κιλα.

----------


## slaine

αυτά είναι...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο Βαγγελης εδω και 5 χρονια μενει μονιμα στην Κρητη και δεν ασχολειτε πια με το αγωνιστικο ΒΒ μας κανει την τιμη και συμετεχει σαν κριτης στα μιστερ κρητη,πιστευω οτι ο Βαγγελης ειχε τις καλυτερες προοπτικες απο ολους τους ελληνες αθλητες οταν ανεβενε στην σκηνη οι κριτες ποτε δεν εκαναν δευτερη σκεψη.


Δεν θα ξεχασω καποτε ένα περιοδικο του είχε κανει φωτογραφηση πρωϊ στο σπίτι του(χαρακτηριστικα ο δημοσιογραφος ανεφερε ότι τoν ξυπνησε κιολας),τελειως "κρύο", σε προετοιμασία δεν θυμαμαι ποιου αγώνα,μιλάμε είχα πάθει σοκ !!!Μπάλες είχε πάνω του,πολύ συμπαγές κορμί,τέλεια μπαλαρισμένο,δεν υστερούσε πουθενα !!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια θα αναφερω σε αυτό το τόπικ τον πρώτο Έλληνα Μr Hellas(το 1968!!!),τον μεγαλο πρωταθλητη *Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα*, oι τίτλοι και οι συμμετοχες του μιλανε απο μονα τους, και όταν εκείνος ανέβαινε στην σκηνη καποιοι ήμασταν αγέννητοι !!
Το επίσης αξιοθαύμαστο είναι ότι είναι 63 ετών και ασχολείται ακόμα,και τουλάχιστον πριν 2 χρόνια είχε κατέβει στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA ατην Αθήνα ,το 2006,μιλάμε σε ηλικία 61 ετών.
Σεβασμος σε έναν μεγαλο αθλητη o οποιος ανοιξε τον δρόμο σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους και ανηκει στην αφρόκρεμα του Ελληνικου bbing..**

----------


## nicksigalas

Κατ΄αρχην καλησπερα στον κόσμο του  :bodybuilding.gr:  και συγνωμη που χαθηκα για μερικες μερες αλλά είχε χαλάσει ο υπολογιστης μου και τον είχα για φτιάξιμο.Μετά την αναγκαστικη αποχή μου επανερχομια να δωσω την δικια μου πεντάδα :
Η σειρά είναι τυχαία :

*1. Βασίλης Γριβας 2ος Πανευρωπαϊκο

2. Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος Mr Europe*

Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία με τον Μπουρνάζο αριστερα είναι ο πρωταθλητης Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργακης και δεξια του ο Τάσος ο Μώρος






*3. Σιώτης Παναγιώτης Παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητης Nabba

4.Γκινής Γιαννης Πρωταθλητης Ευρώπης και 2ος Παγκόσμιο

5.Φύτρος Βαγγέλης Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητης Nabba.*

Βέβαια υπάρχουν και άλλοι με τιτλους και διακρίσεις στο εξωτερικο,εγω ξεχωρισα αυτούς.

----------


## thegravijia

να πω οτι εχω δει τον Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα να προπονητε κ παραμενει τεραστιος..
αν κ πλεον απο οτι προσεξα δεν προπονητε με βαρια  κιλα... παρολα αυτα κρατιεται ακομα !

----------


## Polyneikos

΄Αντε Νίκο καλώς ήρθες πάλι μετα από μια μικρη απουσία,ομολογώ ότο τον Παπαδογιωργάκη πρώτη φορα βλέπω ποιος είναι.

----------


## Muscleboss

^ και εγώ το ίδιο για τον παπαδογιωργάκη...

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδιά ο παπαδογιωργάκης ήταν γνωστός στην εποχή του με μεγάλο κορμό και χέρια και είχε και το πρώτο γουάιντερ αν είχε και μεγαλύτερα πόδια δύσκολα τον κέρδιζε κάποιος , ήταν εποχή μπουρνάζου και λεβεντέλη.

----------


## kutsup

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε και εμφανή γυναικομαστία.

----------


## nicksigalas

θελω να πω οτι αυτος ο ανθρωπος με ξεκινησε στο αγωνηστικο β.β ηταν και ημουν διπλα του για παρα πολλα χρονια θεωρουσα οτι ηταν παρα πολυ καλος αθλητης και οι παλιοτεροι δεν θα με διαψευσουν .Το θεμα ομως ειναι το εξης οτι και να εχει γινη μεταξυ μας ποτε δεν πρεπη να ξεχναμε ανθρωπους που μας εχουν βοηθησει αυτο το λεω για τα παιδια που ξεκηνανε τωρα,.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο ο Παπαδογιωργακης είχε κερδισει καποιο Μρ Ελλάς;Ενημερωσε μας για αυτόν τον πολυ παλιο αθλητη,είναι αυτός που σε έβγαλε στο αγωνιστικο bb ε;Μιλαμε για παλια σχολή !

----------


## Polyneikos

Ένας αθλητης που εχει παρει επαγγελματικη καρτα μεσω IFBB αλλά και έχει κατέβει Αμερική και Αγγλία σε κάποιους καλούς αγώνες είναι ο Τζινίδης Μανώλης.

British Grand Prix (2003)
Iron Man Pro (2006)
Shawn Ray Colorado Pro Classic (2007)






 


Εδω είναι με τον Ernie Taylor αριστερα του και τον Claude Groulx δεξια του ,όλοι με συμμετοχες και ενιοτε καλα πλασαρίσματα σε Mr Olympia και αλλους αγωνες,το αναφερω για να καταλαβετε το επίπεδο,για αυτο το θεωρω αξιοσημειωτο.

----------


## RUHL

απο την τελευταια φωτο και μονο φενετε οτι ειναι ελληνας   :01. Mr. Green:   ^

----------


## Polyneikos

tτι θελει να πει ο ποιητης Αλέξης;

----------


## RUHL

οτι σπανια βρησκεις ελληνα να μπορει να σταθει διπλα σε προ εξωτερικου δεν εχετε χρησιμοποιησει ποτε αυτη την εκφραση στα μεροι σας  :01. Confused:

----------


## thegravijia

λιγο ασχετο αλλα ο Ernie Taylor εχει τους μεγαλυτερους τρικεφαλους στην ιστορια του bb.

----------


## RUHL

ΜΠααααα ο greg valentino τους εχει απο οτι ακουσα ειναι της ιδια ποιοτητας  :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :01. lol:

----------


## thegravijia

ναι εχουν και οι δυο καλης ποιοτητας λαδι Α Α ...!!!
 :01. Razz:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρονια πολλα Φίλε Νίκο,να είσαι παντα καλά! Όσο για τον Τζινίδη φαίνεται η διαφορα του με τους άλλους που κατεβαίνουν χρόνια στα Mr Olympia,Night Of Champions,,Arnold Classic κτλ,  αλλά μην ξεχναμε εκείνοι δουλεύουν σε άλλο επίπεδο,πολλά χρονια επαγγελματίες ,άλλα μπατζετ κτλ. Ο Τζινιδης απ΄οτι ξερω αυτοχρηματοδοτουμενος προσπαθουσε να μπει στους μεγαλους αγωνες και να μεινει Αμερικη.
Εδώ στην Ελλάδα και ταλέντο να έχεις τρως πολλα χρονια στους ερασιτεχνικους αγώνες,αναλώνεσαι και συνηθως χωρίς να βελτιωνεσαι όσο θα έπρεπε ή όσο θα μπορουσες και μετα αν φτάσεις να είσαι τόσο καλός και παλι δεν περνας τόσοσ ευκολα στην άλλη ακρη του Ατλαντικού.
Κλασσικό παραδειγμα είναι του Κεφαλιανου,πολύ καλος με δυνατότητες,βλέπουμε όμως τι τραβαει για να βρει φόρμουλα να παει Αμερικη,κατεβαινει σαν Γερμανος να παρει το Πανγερμανικο,για να παρει την καρτα κσι πάλι ειναι δυσκολο κτλ.Επίσης ο Αργυρακης που είχε την πρόταση από Sarcev όπως μας έχει πει και ο Ηλίας δεν ήταν διατεθειμενος να τα παρατησει όλα για να προσπαθησει να γινει επαγγελματίας,συγνωμη αν μιλαω για λογαριασμο του Στράτου αλλα αυτό εχω καταλαβει ότι έχει γίνει απο τα συμφραζόμενα.
Εκει που θελω να καταλήξω είναι ότι δεν έχουμε πολλους που μπορουν να σταθουν σε αυτο το επίπεδο σίγουρα αλλά και αυτοι που θα μπορουσαν να κανουν κατι καλο υπάρχουν και άλλοι αστταθμητοι παραγοντες που δεν τους το επιτρεπουν.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδιά μην τρελενόμαστε επαγγελματίας δεν γίνετε μόνο όποιος δεν έχει προσόντα και όποιος δεν θέλει και ειληκρινά και να μην είχα πάθει το ατύχημα πάλι δεν θα ήθελα και ξέρω τι χρειάζετε και δεν ήμουν διατεθημένος όπως έχω δεί απο πρώτο χέρι τι παίζετε απο τον ελευθεριάδη που όταν είχε το πρόβλημα υγείας όλοι γύρισαν την πλάτη ακόμη και η εταιρία που τον σπονσοράριζε η ολ σταρ καλά δεν συζητάμε για ομοσπονδίες αυτοί τον είχαν τελειωμένο .

όσο για τον τζινίδη έπρεπε να βλέπατε πώς στεκόταν δίπλα σε καλούς αθλητες επιπέδου ολύμπια το 88 όταν είχε χάσει με μικρή διαφορα από τον μιροσλαβ ντασκίεβιτς που αυτός είχε προκριθεί για το μρ ολύμπια και ο τζινίδης ήταν τζούνιορ ακόμη και συμετείχε στούς άντρες .

αλλά μετα για κάποια χρόνια τα παράτησε και μετά με χορηγό τον κατσέλο ξανασυμετείχε αλλά είχε χάσει πολύτιμα χρόνια και οι υποχρεώσεις δεν επέτρεπαν όπως στούς περισσότερους έλληνες να αφοσιωθούν 100% στο ββ γιατί όπως όλα τα αθλήματα αν δεν αφοσιοθείς 100%δεν μπορείς να ανεβείς επαγγελματικά .

έχω γράψει σε παλιότερο πόστ τι πολιτική παίζετε στο επαγγελματικό της ifbb θα πώ με λίγα λόγια γιατί το έχω ξαναγράψει.

δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αν ένας είναι καλός πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος ακόμη και στην τριάδα να αξίζει, να μπεί ούτε στη πρώτη δεκάδα και για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγεί κομπάριζον με αυτούς που προορίζονται να απαρτίσουν την πρώτη δεκάδα  μόνο άν έχει δυνατούς χορηγούς και καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις με ανθρώπους πίσω του αλλά και πάλι δύσκολα γιατί πρέπει να δείξει πορεία και σταθερότητα.

οπότε πρέπει να πηγαίνει για την σημετοχή και να κάνει συμμετοχές για να καθιερωθεί και ακόμη καλύτερα να πάει να μείνει αμερική γιατί εκεί είναι όλοι οι μεγάλοι χορηγοί και εταιρίες .

επίσης το ββ στην αμερική έχει περισσότερους οπαδούς και ο κόσμος το γνωρίζει καλύτερα και δεν είναι παρεξηγημένο όπως στην ελλάδα και όποιος είδε μια συνέντευξη που έδωσα σε ένα κανάλι θα καταλάβει, βέβαια δεν άφησα κενα έδωσα τις απαντήσεις που έπρεπε αλλά τι να το κάνεις αιωρούνται αυτες οι εντυπώσεις μέχρι που με είχαν ρωτήσει εκτός τα γνωστά για αας και αν αληθεύει πως όσοι ασχολούνται με το ββ στο τέλος κάνουν πεζοδρόμιο , βέβαια η αυθόρμητη μου απάντηση ήταν <<μήπως αληθεύει ότι όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι είναι γκέι>> αλλά αυτό το κόψαμε γιατί ήταν μαγνητοσκόπηση και ξανααπάντησα κόσμια αλλά εύστοχα.

και δεν είναι τυχαία αυτά παλιά όλοι οι ββερ δούλευαν σκληρά για να κάνουν αυτό που αγαπάν και πολλοί ήταν μέχρι και ανθρακορύχοι η επιστήμονες καθηγητές και γενικά άνθρωποι της βιοπάλης με αξίες όπως ο περισσότερος κόσμος ενώ πολλοί απο τους καινούριους που εγω τούς λέω σάπια κρέατα και κοπροσκυλα της φρειδερίκης μέχρι προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες τους για διάφορες ανωμαλίες έναντι πληρωμής απλά για να κάνουν αυτό που <<αγαπάν >> να μαζέψουν χρήματα και τα είδα και άκουσα απο πρώτο χέρι στην αμερική .

επειδή ξέρω το παιχνίδι γι αυτό λέω έλληνες και πάλι έλληνες που ακόμη κρατάμε , όπως και ο κεφαλιανός που έχει την οικογένειά του την δουλειά του και κάνει και αυτό που αγαπάει πρός τιμή του.

μην νομίζετε οτι οι ξένοι έχουν καλύτερα καλούπια η καλύτερες προπονητικές μεθόδους και αυτά τα έχουμε αποδείξει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στούς ολυμπιακούς πώς όταν υπάρχουν στόχοι και κίνητρα τα καταφέρνουμε μια χαρά , αλλά δυστυχώς εμείς χρεωνόμαστε τα αρνητικά λές και είμαστε τα μαύρα πρόβατα στον πλανήτη.

----------


## slaine

:03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> απο την τελευταια φωτο και μονο φενετε οτι ειναι ελληνας    ^


προς τι αυτό το ειρωνικό; υστερούν σε κάτι τα ελληνικά γονίδια και δεν το έχω καταλάβει;

Ηλίας για άλλη μια φορά τά πε ωραια...  :03. Awesome:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Το θεμα δεν είναι μόνο  τα γονίδια ή οι δυνατότητες αλλά το ρίσκο που πρέπει να παρει καποιος αν νομίζει ότι θελει να αφιερωθει 100%.
Γιατί δίνεις πολλά και παιρνεις λίγα,μπορεί και τίποτα.Και μην κοιτάτε τους 15-20 επαγγελματίες, να κοιτάτε τους υπόλοιπους.Θελετε να δούμε από το Mr Olympia τον 12o π.χ. πόσα έχει εισπράξει από τους επαγγελματικους αγώνες;Παίζει και τίποτα.Τα χρηματικα βραβεια είναι για την πρώτη 5αδα.Ενώ ο 12ος είναι στην αφροκρεμα και σιγουρα στην ελίτ παρόλα αυτα το bb εισπρακτικα μπορει να μην του έχει προσφέρει τίποτα.Είναι σαν να ξεκινάς ποδοσφαιρο απο τοπικο και να πεις θα φτασω να παιξω στην Ρεάλ,δεν υπάρχουν εγγυησεις.
Οποτε στην σημερινή εποχή δεν προϋποθετει απλα να είσαι καλός,πρέπει να είσαι και ευπορος για να κανεις πρωταθλητισμο σε αυτό το επίπεδο.Και δεν συνυπολογίζω βεβαια αυτό που είπε πολυ σωστα  ο Ηλιας και τα θελω του καθενός,δεν ειναι ολωνων ο στόχος αυτός γιατί έτσι παραμερίζεις πολλα αλλα που μπορεί να έχουν μεγαλύτερη αξια(προσωπικη ζωή,οικογενεια κτλ).Όσο για τα ευτράπελα που ανεφερες Ηλία που μερικοί μεχρι και ψωνίζονται,δεν θα ξεχάσω έναν τυπά που εκανε strip show για κοπέλες και ήταν τόσο νούμερο που είχε κυκλοφορήσει και καρτες για αυτό τον σκοπο και πάνω  έγραφε ότι ήταν καποιες χρονιες Mr Hellas στο bb και Πανευρωπαϊκος αν θυμαμαι καλα.Περιττό να σου πω ότι ήταν παντελώς αγνωστος,ζητημα αν είχε καμια συμμετοχη.μιλάμε για ξεφτιλα.

----------


## nicksigalas

Μπραβο ρε ηλια και χρονια πολλα φιλε μου πολυ σωστα αυτα που λες ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα! Οσο για τον σχολιασμο που εγινε παραπανω δεν καταλαβα το πνευμα απλα το θεωρω ως αστειο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλά τα λές polyneikos έτσι είναι και κατάλαβα και για πιό άτομο μιλάς τουλάχιστον για το συγκεκριμένο δεν ακουσα για ανωμάλου τύπου καταστάσεις.  και συγκεκριμένα μου είχε πει κάποτε , αυτο το σώμα ηλία ξέρεις πόσα λεφτα μου έφαγε , πρέπει να τα βγάλει που ηταν και καμιά 75 κιλά δηλαδή εγω που τότε ήμουν 128 τι πρέπει να κάνω βίζιτες δεν το καταλαβαίνω .

επίσης αυτό που λές για τούς επαγγελματίες οτι μετά την εξάδα δεν παίρνουν τίποτε , εγώ έχω να πώ πώς σε ένα ουγκρικό η ρουμάνικο γκράν πρί ο γιάννης  ο ελευθεριάδης βγήκε η 5ος η 6ος και πάλι δεν πήρε μια νομίζω εκεί έπαιρναν μέχρι 4ο η 5ο δεν θυμάμε ακριβώς εκείνο που θυμάμε είχε μια καλή κατάσταση πήρε όχι την θέση που άξιζε πάλι καλή αλλά δεν πήρε μία και του λέω εγω γιαννη έβγαλα στην ελλάδα περισσότερα και ξόδεψα ούτε το ενα τρίτο απο κάτι επιδείξεις που κάναμε τότε και στύλ επίδειξη και σεμινάρια.

το μόνο εισόδημα σαν επαγγελματίας ήταν απο την ολ σταρς ένα πενιχρό ποσό που έπρεπε συνέχεια να αφήνει την δουλειά του και να πηγαίνει σε εκθέσεις και σεμινάρια και του έδιναν και κανένα συμπλήρωμα έξτρα δηλαδή αυτά που ξόδευε με αυτά που έπαιρνε αν άφηνε την δουλειά του απλά δεν την έβγαζε τότε να το βράσω αν λέγομε επαγγελματίας έτσι όπως και ο στρατής πήρε κάρτα επαγγελματία απο την ifbb απο τον αγώνα στην λάρισα που εκεί ο σαρακίνης βγήκε τέταρτος και λέω για τον σαρακίνη επειδη είναι γνωστός και καλός αθλητής.

επίσης κάτι που μου είχε πεί ο αργύρης ο τσοπουρίδης όταν του είπα μετά το παγκόσμιο του 97 αργύρη θα πάρω και αυξητική γιατί ούτε δοκίμασα και του χρόνου θα κατεβώ 115 κιλά γραμωμένος θα παίξω και εγώ με τα ίδια όπλα και μου λέει λιάκο ηρέμησε είσαι τρελαμένος πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιος με μεγαλύτερη τρέλα απο σένα που δεν θα φοβάτε και το φάρμακο που θα έχει στο αίμα του θα είναι περισσότερο και απ το αίμα και το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να καταστρέψεις την υγεία σου και κάπου με φρενάρισε γιατί μετά απο όριμη σκέψη κατάλαβα πώς δεν είχε συμφέρον να το πεί γιατί σαν πρόεδρος της ναββα ήθελε να έχει καλούς αθλητές στην ομοσπονδία αλλά επειδή κατάλαβε πως είχα αγριέψει το έκανε να με προστατέψει τώρα μετά απο χρόνια του δίνω δίκιο.

αυτά τα γράφω γιατί πιθανόν κάποια παιδιά να μην γνωρίζουν και να νομίζουν οτι στην ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ταλέντα η δεν έχουμε αθλητές με υποδομή .
ενα πράγμα που έβγαζα παλιά το καπέλο σε ξένους αθλητές ήταν η πειθαρχία που είχαν σ αυτό που κάναν και δεν γκρίνιαζαν με το παραμικρό για αδικίες και μικρότητες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μπραβο ρε ηλια και χρονια πολλα φιλε μου πολλυ σωστα αυτα που λες ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα! Οσο για τον σχολιασμο που εγινε παραπανο δεν καταλαβα το πνευμα απλα το θεωρω ως αστειο!


να σαι καλά νικο μου χρόνια πολλά ,απλά κάποια πράγματα τα γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι και οφείλω να τα πώ γιατί δεν είναι για παρεξήγηση αλλά κάποια παιδιά δεν γνωρίζουν κάποια γεγονότα και παρασκήνια.

----------


## RUHL

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο RUHL
> 
> απο την τελευταια φωτο και μονο φενετε οτι ειναι ελληνας    ^
> 
> 
> προς τι αυτό το ειρωνικό; υστερούν σε κάτι τα ελληνικά γονίδια και δεν το έχω καταλάβει;
> 
> Ηλίας για άλλη μια φορά τά πε ωραια...  
> 
> ΜΒ


Γιατι ηρωνικο? και για τον ελευθεριαδη ελεγα το ακριβως αναποδω οτι δεν μιαζει με ελληνα μαλον επειδη δεν εχουμε βγαλει τοσους προ η το επιπεδο δεν συμβαδηζει με τα προ δεδομενα   δεν διαβασα το ποστ του ηλια ακομα δεν προλαβα αλλα να πω εγω δεν κρηνω τις υποχρεωσης,φαρμακα,σπονσορες η πως ηταν αλλα την συγκεκρημενη φωτο τελικο αποτελεσμα οπου τον περνανε αρκετα οι απο διπλα αθλητες

----------


## chrisberg

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Muscleboss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο RUHL
> 
> ...




Δεν θα εκφέρω γνώμη για τα άλλα αλλά στις φώτο και τα avatar o RUHL δεν παίζεται. :03. Thumbs Up:  
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!!
 :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## ioannis1

μου επιτρεπετε ναχω και εγω την γνωμη μου για τον τζινιδη.και μη με πυροβολησετε.μονο γαμπες εχει .ασυμετρος χωρις ποδια και τιποτε το ιδιαιτερο.σωματα σαν του αργυρακη του ηλια του μηνιδη του κεφαλιανου του καραμανλακη απεχουν παρασαγγας απο του τζηνιδη τον οποιογνωριζω προσωπικα.δηλ με την προετοιμασια που εκανε ο τζηνιδης αν την εκαναν τα παιδια θα ειχαν πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα απο το σωμα του μανωλη.απλα τον εκθειαζει πολυ ο σπονσορας του τον οποιο εκτιμω πολυ προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησης.αλλα του μανωλη το σωμα δεν παει παραπανω.

----------


## Muscleboss

ο τσινίδης έφστασε σε ένα επίπεδο που λίγοι έλληνες έχουν φτάσει. γιάννη συμφωνώ,σίγουρα υπήρξαν υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν καλύτερα γονίδια, αλλά με το "αν έκαναν την ίδια προετοιμασία" μιλάμε υποθετικά.

άνθρωποι σαν τον τσινίδη έχουν προβάλει το ελληνικό bodybuilding στο εξωτερικό και αν μη τι άλλο πρέπουν σεβασμό και διπλής σκέψης όταν τους κρίνουμε.  :08. Toast:  

η άποψή μου...

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> ο τσινίδης έφστασε σε ένα επίπεδο που λίγοι έλληνες έχουν φτάσει. γιάννη συμφωνώ,σίγουρα υπήρξαν υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν καλύτερα γονίδια, αλλά με το "αν έκαναν την ίδια προετοιμασία" μιλάμε υποθετικά.
> 
> άνθρωποι σαν τον τσινίδη έχουν προβάλει το ελληνικό bodybuilding στο εξωτερικό και αν μη τι άλλο πρέπουν σεβασμό και διπλής σκέψης όταν τους κρίνουμε.  
> 
> η άποψή μου...
> 
> ΜΒ


+1
Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Muscleboss. Καλο ειναι να μην κατακρινουμε τους αθλητες γενικα και ειδικα τον Τζινιδη που στεκεται και εκπροσωπει την Ελλαδα σε μεγαλους επαγγελματικους αγωνες.
Ισως να εχει καποια ασυμμετρια, αλλα ξερει να ποζαρει και να προβαλει πολυ καλα οτι εχει!

----------


## Polyneikos

> μου επιτρεπετε ναχω και εγω την γνωμη μου για τον τζινιδη.και μη με πυροβολησετε.μονο γαμπες εχει .ασυμετρος χωρις ποδια και τιποτε το ιδιαιτερο.σωματα σαν του αργυρακη του ηλια του μηνιδη του κεφαλιανου του καραμανλακη απεχουν παρασαγγας απο του τζηνιδη τον οποιογνωριζω προσωπικα.δηλ με την προετοιμασια που εκανε ο τζηνιδης αν την εκαναν τα παιδια θα ειχαν πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα απο το σωμα του μανωλη.απλα τον εκθειαζει πολυ ο σπονσορας του τον οποιο εκτιμω πολυ προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησης.αλλα του μανωλη το σωμα δεν παει παραπανω.


βρε συ Γιαννη λιγο υπερβολικο σε βρισκω !Δηλαδή αυτός ο αθλητης ΜΟΝΟ γαμπες δηλαδή έχει;






 



Αυτό που βρίσκω λίγο περιεργο πανω του είναι ότι ότι εχει βραχύ,κοντό ανω κορμό,ενταξει ,δεν είναι η καλυτερη καλουπαρα που εχει περασει αλλά στους αγωνες που εχει παιξει και διπλα στα τερατα που εχει σταθει μαγκια του και μας έχει τιμησει.

2007 IFBB Shawn Ray Colorado Pro
1.Kai Greene
2.Darrem Charles 
3.Silvio Samuel 
4.Ronny Rockel 
5.David Henry 
6.George Farah 
7.Branch Warren 
8.Dennis James 
9.Johnnie Jackson 
10.Omar Deckard 
11.Ed Van Amsterdam 
12.Ricky (Tricky) Jackson 
13.Will Harris 
14.Khalid Almohsinawi 
15.Leo Ingram 
16.Emmanuel Tzinidis 
17.Jimmy Canyon 
18.Zoran Vejic 

Ακόμα και η 16η θεση ,με όλους αυτούς επιτυχία του ήταν,μιλαμε για ατομα που κατεβαινουν και χτυπάνε θεσεις σε Mr Olympia.
Aν ο σπόνσορας του καταφερε να τον εκθειασει τόσο πολυ που να τον στείλει σε αυτους τους αγωνες δυό φορες μαγκας ο σπόνσορας και μακαρι να αναλαβει και αλλους αθλητες.
Τώρα αν ο Στρατος ή ο Ηλίας με καλυτερο καλουπι είχαν κανει αυτην την προετοιμασία αν θα στεκόντουσαν καλυτερα είναι αλλη υπόθεση και υποθετικο,πολλοι αθλητες θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν φτασει πιο μακρυα,το θεμα είναι ότι ο Τζινιδης εκανε ενα βήμα πιο πέρα και μακαρι να υπάρχουν και πολλοι άλλοι.Αυτη είναι η γνωη μου,δεν σημαινει ότι ξερω καλύτερα ή βλέπω περισσότερα,απλά έτσι το βλέπω.

----------


## RUHL

Πολυνικε πες καποιο σημειο του που κοιτας και λες wow εκτος απο την γαμπα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

τα χέρια του στις 2 φωτογραφίες που ποζαρει,έτσι στο μπαμ !

----------


## ioannis1

γιατι πολινικε .εχει και χερια καλα.αλλα με τι αλλο παει να παρει μερος στο αρνολδ κλασικ.ουτε ποδια ουτε μεση ουτε πλατη εχει.ειναι και ασυμτρος πανω κατω.για ελληνικα δεδομενα ειναι πολυ καλος.οχι για τετοιο επιπεδο αγωνων ομως.γνωμη μου αυτη και δεν προσπαθω να σας την επιβαλλω.

----------


## Polyneikos

μπορεί να μην είναι το τρελλό καλούπι αλλά μόνο και μόνο που έφτασε να διαγωνιστεί με όλους αυτούς τους υποψηφίους Mr Olympia αξίζει τον σεβασμό μας και τον ανεβαζει επίπεδο.
Επιμένω ότι δεν είναι μόνο χερια και γαμπες,δεν εχει ουσία να αναλύσουμε τα σημεια του ένα προς ένα γιατί έχει και ατέλειες ,δεν έχει ουσία αυτό,αλλά μην τον βγάλουμε και λίγο.Όσο για τους Αμερικανικους αγώνες πολλοί μπορούν να πανε και να φανούν λίγοι μπροστά στα τέρατα.Δεν υποστηρίζω ότι μπορει να πλασαριστεί στο Arnold Classic σε καποια καλη θεση αλλά και με ποιους παίζει,έτσι;

----------


## ioannis1

και εγω το ιδιο ειπα αλλα δεν με καταλαβες.  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Wave:

----------


## nicksigalas

Παιδια χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια .Εγω θελω να κανω λιγο το συνηγορο του διαβολου ολοι εσεις που μηλατε για καλουπια πιστευετε πραγματικα οτι αν δεν ηταν ο Τζινιδης και ηταν ο κεφαλιανος θα ειχε καλυτερη τυχη εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι και ο κεφαλιανος και ο καθε κεφαλιανος τα ιδια αποτελεσματα θα ειχαν ολα για μενα πιστευω ειναι θεμα δημοσιων σχεσεων και αν δεν τα εχεις η καλυτερη καλουπαρα να εισαι τα ιδια αποτελεσματα θα εχεις . [ δεν εχω με κανεναν κατι απλα λεω τι γνωμη μου ]

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σου Νικο και καλη χρονια σου ευχομαι,σιγουρα οι δημοσιες σχεσεις είναι το α και το ω και ας είσαι πολύ καλος.Όλοι αυτοι οι επαγγελματίες είναι χρόνια μεσα στους αγωνες.έχουν πάρει πολλες τελευταιες θεσεις μεχρι να αρχίσουν να χτυπάνε κατι καλύτερο.
Το βασικο είναι ότι από πισω τους είναι οι χορηγοί,οι μεγάλες εταιρίες συμπληρωματων,δηλαδή θα πας να χτυπήσεις ευκολα αθλητη της Weider ή της Muscletech;Πάντως ο Τζινιδης έχει παιξει με τους καλύτερους,μακαρι να ερθει η σειρα του Κεφαλιανού,αλλά με έναν αγωνα δεν μπορεί να περμενει και πολλά ,πρεπει να αποφασίσει να εγκατασταθεί εκει κια να αρχισει να συμμετεχει σε μικρότερα grand prix , δεν ξερω αν ο Μιχάλης την εχει αυτη την δυνατότητα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και πολύ καλά τα λές νικο και δεν υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση ,μόνο ένας που δεν γνωρίζει πιστεύει κάτι διαφορετικό, αλωστε έχω κάνει ολόκληρη ανάλυση για αυτό που λές σε προηγούμενα πόστ και σε άλλα τοπικ .
καλή χρονιά με υγεία και χαρά .  :08. Toast:

----------


## nicksigalas

Κωστακο χρονια πολλα και να εχουμε μια χρονια χωρις προβληματα μα πανω απο ολα υγεια. Τωρα οσο αφορα το θεμα καλουπιων που αναφερθηκε πιο πανω μηλαμε για εναν αθλητη που εχει σταθει σε αθλητες μr olymria μηλαω για τον Τζινιδη και τουλαχιστον πρεπει να το σεβομαστε αυτο δεν μπορω να ακουω οτι εχει μονον γαμπες δεν θα ηταν δυνατον να ανεβενει σε αυτη την σκηνη και να ειχε μονον γαμπες . ολα φιλε εκει ειναι μεγαλοι σπονσορες και καλες δημοσιες σχεσεις.

----------


## nicksigalas

Φιλε ηλια χρονια πολλα να εχεις υγεια φιλε μου και να χαιρεσαι την οικογενεια .Τα λες ρε ηλια και που τα λες τα καταλαβαινει κανεις δεν νομιζω

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κωστακο χρονια πολλα και να εχουμε μια χρονια χωρισ προβληματα μα πανω απο ολα υγεια. Τωρα οσο αφορα το θεμα  καλουπιον που αναφερθηκε ποιο πανω μηλαμε για εναν αθλητη που εχει σταθη σε αθλητες μr olymria μηλαω για τον τσινιδη και τουλαχιστον πρεπη να το σεβομστε αυτο δεν μπορω να ακουω οτι εχει μονον γαμπες δεν θα ηταν δυνατον να ανεβεναι σε αυτη την σκηνη και να ειχε μονον γαμπες . ολα φιλε εκει ειναι μεγαλοι σπονσορες και καλες δημοσιες σχεσεις.


  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Clap:

----------


## RUHL

Kαι ο silvio samuel δεν ηταν στην wada η Nac δεν θυμαμε κιολας και επερνε μερος διπλα σε μερικους εληνες πριν χρονια?(φυσικα δεν ενοω στην ελαδα αλλα ευρωπη)

Μια χαρα τα καταφερε παντως στο θεμα δημοσιες σχεσεις αλλα εκανε και ενα σωρο βελτιωσεις απο τοτε που δεν επερνε πρωτες θεσεις

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο θέλει και είναι διατεθημένος κάποιος να κάνει δημόσιες σχέσεις και να ακολουθήσει ένα δρόμο που θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να είναι στην αμερική και να εξαρτιέτε απο κάποιους που δεν υπαρχει εγγύηση για τίποτε και στο κάτω κάτω αν δεν έχεις που την κεφαλή κλήνει και το μόνο που ξέρεις είναι το ββ τότε θα σε σέρνουν από δώ και απο κεί και δεν θα λές και τίποτε , έτσι είναι παντού σε όλες τις δουλειές , αν έχεις ένα καλό εισόδημα και σταθερό και δεν θέλεις να το χάσεις αλλά η ανοδός σου σε επαγγελματικό σκαλοπάτι επιβάλει να είσαι κοντα στούς μεγάλους χορηγούς , τότε σιγά να μην χάσεις το σίγουρο και εξαρτάτε από την φιλοδοξία η καλύτερα την τρέλα που διαθέτει ο καθένας , η να έχεις εγγύηση απο άτομα απολύτου εμπιστοσύνης και όχι να κρέμεσε στα αρ@@ια του κάθε απατεώνα .

εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα το ββ έκανα κάτι που μου άρεσε όπως κάποιον που αρέσει το τρέξιμο και πάει να τρέχει και όχι για επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση για να γίνω επαγγελματίας, αφού τότε με τον γιόχαν λέγαμε αν μας πληρώναν θα καναμε τόση προπόνηση όχι βέβαια γιατί θα ήταν δουλειά και δεν τό ξερα να φάω 15 χρόνια για να γίνω επαγγελματίας ενω θα μπορούσα να είχα 3 πτυχεία και να κονομάω περισσότερα .

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Silvio Samuel συμμετείχε  και στην Nac και στην Wabba.

2002
World Championships - NAC, Medium, 1st
World Championships - NAC, Overall Winner
2003
Universe - NAC, Medium, 1st
Universe - NAC, Overall Winner
World Championships - NAC, Medium, 1st
World Championships - NAC, Overall Winner
World Championships - WABBA, Short, 1st

όντως τα εχει παει πολύ καλα και εχει βελτιωθεί αλλα έχουν μπει και χορηγοι από πισω του

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλία έτσι είναι,είναι δυσκολο να πας σε μια ξενη χώρα και να είσαι ακεραιος χωρίς να εξαρτιεσαι από άλλους αν θες να γίνεις επαγγελματίας.Πιστευω αυτος τρόπος ζωης είναι για καποιους που δεν έχουν αλλες υποχρεωσεις ή δεν είναι τόσο αφιερωμενοι σε αυτες.
Τώρα για τον Μιχάλη που λέμε μην ξεχναμε είναι οικογενειάρχης με 4 παιδια,δεν ξερω κατα πόσο μπορει να αφιερωθει τόσο ευκολα σε αυτό το τριπάκι.

----------


## ioannis1

οτι και να λετε παντως εξακολουθω να επιμενω οτι υπαρχουν καλυτεροι ελληνες απο τον τζινιδη που θα μπορουσαν να διακριθουν εξω αλλα για διαφορουσ λογους ειτε δεν μπορεσαν ειτε δεν ηθελαν .εγω ετσι νομιζω ,ξερω δεν ειμαι καποιος σπουδαιος στο χωρο αλλα εχω το θαρος της γνωμης μου που ο καθε σιγαλας δεν μπορει να εμποδισει.αυτα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βρε συ Γιάννη έτσι οπως το αναφερεις το κανεις να φαινεται λες και και ο Νικος προσπαθεί να σε εμποδίσει να πεις για τον Τζινίδη ή ότι παει να επιβαλλει την γνωμη του  ενω δεν είναι έτσι,δεν σου επιτεθηκε κανεις.
Επίσης κανεις δεν ανεφερε οτι ο Τζινιδης είναι ο καλυτερος που εχει περασει,γιατι επιμενεις να το αναφερεις;Το επίπεδο που έχει παιξει έχουμε σχολιασει.
Τώρα για το σπουδαιος στον χωρό αν εννοείς αγωνιστικα θεωρω ότι εχεις και εσυ την πορεία σου αλλα πιστευω δεν τιθεται θεμα οτι μπορει να γραφει μονο όποιος είναι σπουδαίος στον χώρο ειδάλλως εγω δεν έχω θεση να γραφω μιας και δεν εχω κατεβει πουθενα  και με αυτήν τη λογική εδω μεσα θα επρεπε να έγραφαν 4-5 ατομα.

----------


## nicksigalas

Φιλε Γιαννη πρωτα πρωτα χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια. το να λες εσυ η ο καθε ανθρωπος την γνωμη του προς θεου δεν ειναι κακο το να μην συνφωνω εγω προσωπικα με την δικη σου γνωμη πιστευω οτι ουτε αυτο ειναι κακο .Τωρα το να καθομαστε και να διαφωνουμε για τον καθε Τζινιδη η για οπιονδηποτε αθλητη δεν προκειται ουτε να σου αλλαξω γνωμη αλλα και ουτε να μου την αλαξεις εσυ. Η ουσια ειναι φιλε οτι τετοια βηματα στο χωρο που λεγετε β.β ειναι πολλυ λιγοι αθλητες που τα εχουν κανει και ξερης γιατι γιατι δεν υπαρχουν κινητρα στην ελλαδα που ζουμε απο σπονσορες μεχρι τρεχα γυρευε γιατι εδω πρεπη να δουλευεις απα το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ και να τα σπρωχνεις ολα μονον για αυτο που κανης δεν γινεται λοιπον στην χωρα που ζουμε !

----------


## ioannis1

ετσι που το θεσατε παιδια συμφωνω απολυτως μαζι σας.δεν συμφωνουσα με το οτι επειδη ο τζινιδης επαιξε σε μεγαλο αγωνα στο εξωτερικο ειναι και ο καλυτερος στον ελληνικο χωρο.εκει ηταν η ενσταση μου παιδια.οσο για την εκφραση ο καθε σιγαλας εννοουσα οσο μεγαλος και να ειναι ενας αθλητης εχει δικαιωμα ο καθε μικρος αθλητης νχει μια γνωμη και να την εκφραζει.δεν το ειπα δηλ υποτιμητικα νικο.συυγνωμη αν το ειδες ετσι.

----------


## Polyneikos

παιδια αλίμονο κανεις δεν υποτιμαει κανεναν,πιστευω ότι δεν υπάρχει θεμα παρεξηγησης ή υποτίμησης.
Πάντως για να αλλάξω λίγο την κουβεντα έχω μαθει ότι για το 2009 προετοιμαζεται και ο Καραμανλακης,δεν ξερω που θα κατεβει αλλά σιγουρα θα ειναι δυνατη παρουσία μετα από αποχή του 2-3 ετών.

----------


## nicksigalas

Γιαννη μου δεν θεωρουμαι εγω μεγαλος αθλητης ουτε θεωρω τον εαυτο μου κατι και προς Θεου δεν θελω να ζητας συγνωμη για πραγματα που ο καθενας απο εμας λεει την γνωμη του σε σεβομαι και δεν μου αρεσει να ακουω να λες οτι εσυ θεωρησαι μικρος με τοσους αγωνες πισω σου !!! Τωρα οσο για τον μαιο πιστευω οτι θα γινει χαμος αντε να δουμε  :02. Rocking:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω νικο για την κατανοηση.αν τα καταφερω θα κατεβω και εγω πρωτα ο θεος.ελπιζω να ε δω και απο κοντα.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## nicksigalas

Αν κατεβεις σου ευχομαι καλη επυτυχια και θα χαρω πολυ να σε δω και απο κοντα  :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ερώτηση:ο αθλητης αριστερά του Μπουρναζου ξερει κανεις ποιος είναι;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αλέκος σιατραβάνης  :03. Awesome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Έλα ρε σε Ηλία,δεν τον είχα δει σε τόση νεαρή ηλικία,τώρα με έστειλες!!Δεν μοιάζει καθόλου !

----------


## Muscleboss

έχω δεί φωτογραφίες του σιατραβάνη σε φοβερή κατάσταση, με πολύ καλό σχήμα και πόδια. δυστυχώς δεν κυκλοφορούν πολύ...

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Κοτσάρω 2 πολύ ωραιες φωτογραφίες απο αγώνα της WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ το 1991, με όλη την αφρόκρεμα επί σκηνης!!OLD SCHOOL BOYS !

Από δεξιά προς αριστερα:Μώρος, Κοσυφίδης, Ασημομύτης, Γρίβας 




Από δεξιά προς αριστερα:Γρίβας ,Μώρος,Κοσυφίδης

----------


## slaine

μπράβο πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες  :03. Clap:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

^ +1 

ειχε αρκετη ποιοτητα τοτε και σωματικα εμοιαζαν καπως

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Κοσυφίδης δεν φέρνει λιγο στον Levrone;

----------


## Muscleboss

οι φώτος είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  




> Ο Κοσυφίδης δεν φέρνει λιγο στον Levrone;


από ποιό προφίλ;   :02. Nana na nana:  

με λίγο φαντασία ναι... levrone, ray, αναλόγως ....  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

βασικα στο πρόσωπο εννοούσα,λίγο οι γωνιες του μου φερνουν Levrone,όχι σαν σκαρί σώματος.
Επίσης για τον Κοσυφίδη μου είχαν πει ότι ηταν να μην τον δείς στον όγκο του,ήταν τεραστιος,δεν ξερω τι ξερετε και εσεις.

----------


## NASSER

> βασικα στο πρόσωπο εννοούσα,λίγο οι γωνιες του μου φερνουν Levrone,όχι σαν σκαρί σώματος.
> Επίσης για τον Κοσυφίδη μου είχαν πει ότι ηταν να μην τον δείς στον όγκο του,ήταν τεραστιος,δεν ξερω τι ξερετε και εσεις.


Εχω ακουσει και εγω για Κοσυφιδη, και πραγματικα και στον ογκο και αγωνιστικος ηταν πολυ εντυπωσιακος, και ειχε πολυ ωραιο καλουπι.

----------


## Muscleboss

> βασικα στο πρόσωπο εννοούσα,λίγο οι γωνιες του μου φερνουν Levrone,όχι σαν σκαρί σώματος.


ναι κώστα κατάλαβα, για αυτό είπα προφλ, στο πρόσωπο οι γωνίες θυμιζουν λίγο levrone (και ray?) όταν ήταν πολύ κομμένοι και ειχαν και λίγο μαλλί.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο κοσυφίδης απο μικρός ήταν καλός και ξεχώριζε με τον όγκο του και πραγματικά είχε τεράστιο όγκο , οφ σίζον αλλά σχηματισμένο.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## argyrakis

Μπράβο polyneikos

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματικα ωραίες εποχές και πολύ καλοι αθλητες,αποτυπωνόταν η προπόνηση ετών πάνω στο κορμί τους!Ο Βασίλης Γρίβας σε αυτες τις φωτογραφιες πρεπει να κατεβαινε ακομα σε junior κατηγορίες!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βάζω παιδιά και κάποιες φωτο του αργύρη του τσοπουρίδη απο αυτες που βρήκα .η πρώτη είναι μετα το μρ ευρώπη που είχε βγεί 3ος το 86 αν θυμάμε καλά είχε πάρει μέρος τότε και ο τσιλικούδης ο σακης και ο γιωργος γουλτίδης που βγήκε 4ος φανταστικός αγώνας και οργάνωση με διάφορα εφε πρωτοποριακος και για σήμερα.

----------


## RUHL

ωραιος για εκεινα τα χρονια ειδικα

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

από τους αθλητές που λόγω γεωγραφικής δράσης εμείς οι νοτιότεροι δεν γνωρίζουμε πολλά πράγματα, αλλά την περιοχή τους ει΄χαν πολύ μεγάλη επίδραση.

όσους έχω ρωτήσει από βόρεια ελλάδα για έλληνες bodybuilers όλοι μού λεγαν πρώτο όνομα τον τσοπουρίδη...

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά ήξερε να πουλάει όπως έλεγε ,κέρδιζε καλύτερους απο αυτόν είχε αδύνατο σημείο τους ώμους λόγω προβλήματος που δεν γιατρευόταν .
έκανε ωραίο σόου στη σκηνή και παρέσυρε τους αντιπάλους όπως και τον γουλτίδη στο μρ ευρώπη που μου έλεγε πήγαινα δίπλα του ηλία και έπαιρνε μια πλάγια πόζα που την λέγαμε η πόζα του αργύρη που ήταν ασυναγώνιστος και πήγαιναν και οι άλλοι και έπαιρναν την ίδια με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνονται χάλια , ενώ μου έλεγε αν γυρνούσε ο γουλτάρας ηλία και έπαιρνε πλάτη θα με έσβηνε αλλά το δυνατό του σημείο δεν του άφηνα να το προβάλει .

απλά δεν μπορούσε να κρατήσει φόρμα έβαζε λίπος αμέσως μετα τους αγώνες όχι όμως πολύ ίσα ίσα που θόλωνε όπως σε μερικές απο τις φωτο και ήταν απο τους πρώτους που με έβλεπε να τρώω ότι να ναι και να μην χαλάω και με έλεγε περίπτωση του 20ου αιώνα γιατί μια φορά γυρνούσαμε απο αθήνα και στα φάρσαλα έφαγα μισο ταψί χαλβα φαρσάλων χώρια τις πίτσες στην αθήνα και την άλλη μέρα ενω είχα βάλει 7 κιλά είμουν κομάτια και πιό πρισμένος γεμάτος φλέβες.

----------


## stelios30

> από τους αθλητές που λόγω γεωγραφικής δράσης εμείς οι νοτιότεροι δεν γνωρίζουμε πολλά πράγματα, αλλά την περιοχή τους ει΄χαν πολύ μεγάλη επίδραση.
> 
> όσους έχω ρωτήσει από βόρεια ελλάδα για έλληνες bodybuilers όλοι μού λεγαν πρώτο όνομα τον τσοπουρίδη...
> 
> ΜΒ


ειναι και αλλοι Πανο οπως Αφεντουλιδης,Κοπαριδης ο οποιος ειναι ενεργος ακομη και θα ψαξω την φοτο ενος φιλου που δεν πιστευω οτι εχετε δει τοση γραμμωση σε ανθρωπο ο Ηλιας μπορει να τον θυμαται τον Αντωνη λεω Ηλια κ Στρατο κατεβηκε μονο δυο φορες αλλα ηταν σαν εξωγηινος πραγματικα

----------


## kutsup

Άλλα ονόματα Κεχαγιάς, Ζαχείλας (αν ο Βόλος θεωρείται Β. Ελλάδα) όπως και κάποιος στην Κομοτηνή αρκετά παλιός βέβαια του οποίου το όνομα δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ (Παπαδημητρίου? άντε Ηλία). 
Με "φιλοξένησε" στο γυμναστήριό του όσο υπηρετούσα τη θητεία μου στην Κομοτηνή τo '91.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάρα πολύ καλός ο Τσοπουρίδης Ηλία,δεν είχα ξαναδει φωτογραφίες του,πλην μιας που είχες βαλει εσυ πάλι !!!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  
Όποιος έχει να ποστάρει φωτογραφίες απ΄οτα ονόματα που αναφέρθηκαν καλό είναι να το κάνει,να τους δούμε κα ιεμεις γιατί εγω προσωπικα τους ξερω σαν ονοματα,δεν τους έχω προλάβει επί σκηνης.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> ειναι και αλλοι Πανο οπως Αφεντουλιδης,Κοπαριδης ο οποιος ειναι ενεργος ακομη και θα ψαξω την φοτο ενος φιλου που δεν πιστευω οτι εχετε δει τοση γραμμωση σε ανθρωπο ο Ηλιας μπορει να τον θυμαται τον Αντωνη λεω Ηλια κ Στρατο κατεβηκε μονο δυο φορες αλλα ηταν σαν εξωγηινος πραγματικα


ναι Στέλιο ξέρω, απλά είπα ότι ίσως πρώτο όνομα στη Β. Ελλάδα είναι ο τσοπουρίδης, τουλάχιστον όσο έχω ρωτήσει εγώ βορειοελλαδίτες, μου τον αναφέρουν πρώτο.  :08. Toast:  

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

O Τσοπουριδης εκτος απο καλος αθλητης ηταν και πολυ καλος προπονητης και προπονουσε και αθλητες αλλων αθληματων. Οι γνωσεις του ειναι πολυ ψηλο επιπεδο.
 Εχω φιλο που ο Τσοπουριδης τον προετοιμαζε σε τριαθλο και ηταν το νουμερο ενα στα βαλκανια. Τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μπουρναζoς

*


*Αφιερωμένη στον "δασκαλο" του Muscleboss,Διονυση Βολικό,Μρ Ελλάς και Μρ Ακρόπολη.*




*Σταθης Ζερβόπουλος,Γενικος Νικητης Wabba Μr Ελλάς 1982*



*
Νίκος Βεϊσακης,Γενικος Νικητης Wabba Μr Ελλάς 1980


*

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αφιερωμένη στον "δασκαλο" του Muscleboss,Διονυση Βολικό,Μρ Ελλάς και Μρ Ακρόπολη.


*Master...*  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

MB

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Άλλα ονόματα Κεχαγιάς, Ζαχείλας (αν ο Βόλος θεωρείται Β. Ελλάδα) όπως και κάποιος στην Κομοτηνή αρκετά παλιός βέβαια του οποίου το όνομα δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ (Παπαδημητρίου? άντε Ηλία). 
> Με "φιλοξένησε" στο γυμναστήριό του όσο υπηρετούσα τη θητεία μου στην Κομοτηνή τo '91.


απο την κομοτινή ήταν και φίλος μου και απο τους παλιότερους έλληνες αθλητες ο χατζηγεωργίου ο χρήστος . είχε μεγάλα χέρια για τα τότε δεδομένα χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα ογκώδης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> O Τσοπουριδης εκτος απο καλος αθλητης ηταν και πολυ καλος προπονητης και προπονουσε και αθλητες αλλων αθληματων. Οι γνωσεις του ειναι πολυ ψηλο επιπεδο.
>  Εχω φιλο που ο Τσοπουριδης τον προετοιμαζε σε τριαθλο και ηταν το νουμερο ενα στα βαλκανια. Τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο!


σωστα νασερ ο αργύρης είχε φτιάξει και δικά του προιόντα τα ATP τα οποία είναι της εταιρίας μαγκίστερ φούντ γερμανική εταιρία τα οποία τα έπαιρνα απο το 86 μέχρι σήμερα και είχε δώσει παραγγελία στο εργοστάσιο και για κάποια ειδικά προιόντα και για κλασικό αθλητισμό όπως φόρμουλες σε ταμπλέτες για ενέργεια μέσα σε 10 λεπτά για στίβο πολεμικές τέχνες, ποδηλασία ,ποδόσφαιρο , άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες που ήταν το αντικείμενο εργασίας του στο πανεπιστήμιο φραιμποργκ στην γερμανία που είναι μέχρι σήμερα.

είχε πρωτοποριακές ιδέες αλλά ήταν νωρίς για να εφαρμοστούν στην ελλάδα , πράγμα που του το έλεγα  και για πολλούς είχε παρεξηγηθεί αλλά είχε όνειρα και στόχους και απο ότι είχα δεί με τα μάτια μου είχε και τον σεβασμό των ξένων προέδρων και παραγόντων ομοσπονδιών και επίσης πολύ πεισματάρης στούς στόχους του καθότι  Πόντιος.

----------


## ioannis1

+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## stelios30

Ηλια γιατι δεν του προτειμεις να μπει στο φορουμ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ηλια γιατι δεν του προτειμεις να μπει στο φορουμ?



+ 1000 !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο αργυρης παιδια αν μπεί στο φόρουμ θα είναι θυσαυρός είχα μιλήσει τις γιορτες μαζί του ,αλλα έχει τόσο πολύ δουλεια γιατί είναι σε δύσκολη θεση και αν δεν άξιζε θα τον πετούσαν σίγουρα οι γερμανοί απ έξω.
και εκτός αυτού είχε ένα πρόβλημα υγείας η γυναίκα του με μια επέμβαση στην σπονδυλική στήλη και μιλάμε οτι είναι βράχος δίπλα της την στηρίζει και την βοηθάει.

εγω πάντως αν ξαναμιλήσουμε θα του πώ αν μπορεί να προσπαθήσει .

----------


## Muscleboss

Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης ... ο Δασκαλος του ελληνικού Bodybuilding για οσους δεν τον γώρισαν σαν αθλητή.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιλαμε για old school καταστάσεις !!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Xαζευα μετα από καιρο το τόπικ και είπα να το ενημερωσω με καποιες old school φωτογραφίες,είμαι λατρης των πιο παλιων εποχων γενικα...
Μερικα ονοματα τα εχει αναφερει ο Ηλίας από αυτούς που θα δείτε,εκεινος ίσως να μας αναφερει και πιο πολλα......

*1969 (!!!)..Ο τρίτος κατα σειρα αγωνας bodybuilding που διοργανώνεται στην Ελλάδα από τον αείμνηστο μεγαλο εργατη του αθληματος, Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα,το δευτερο Μρ Ελλας,(υπενθυμίζω ότι το πρωτο Μρ Ελλάς έγινε το 1968 με νικητη τον Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα) και νικητης ο αθλητης Λημναίος Αλέξανδρος*



*Δευτερος στην κατάταξη ο αθλητης Χαλιος Λευτερης*



*Εδω η απονομή απο τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα*




*Ενας άλλος αθλητης της μετέπειτα εποχής,ο Νίκος Βεϊσάκης , από Κρήτη,ποζάρει μετα από μια νίκη του σε Μρ Ελλας*




*Ένας άλλος αθλητης που εμφανίστηκε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970, ο Δημήτρης Μακρίδης,αγωνιστηκε για λίγα χρόνια και εξαφανίστηκε !!*



*Ένας αθλητης με ιστορία και πολλές παρουσίες είναι ο Γιάννης Κούκος, σεβαστός όγκος για τα τότε δεδομένα !!!*



*Τέλος,ένας μεγάλος αθλητης με πολύχρονη ιστορία και πολλες συμμετοχές στην Ελλάδα και σε αποστολές στο εξωτερικο,ο Φραγκίσκος Μπατής !!!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε πολυνεικος αυτούς τους είχα αναφέρει και εγω ο μακρίδης ο μητσος είναι απο καβάλα τεραστια χερια για τα τότε δεδομένα και πριν ενα μηνα περίπου τον επισκεύτηκε και ο σπύρος ο μπουρνάζος στην καβαλα όπου έβαλα και φωτο του σπύρου.

ο κούκος και μπατής πολύ καλοί αθλητες και μας εκπροσωπησαν και στο εξωτερικο επάξια αυτούς τους είχαμε κάποτε σαν πρότυπα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

καιρός είναι να μάθουμε και λίγη από την ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding... ευχαριστούμε polyneike!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## nicolaos_m

Και ο Δημήτρης Αναστασάακης!!! Τζούνιορ Μρ Κοσμος και 4η θέση στο παγκοσμιο αντρών. Απο τα καλυτερα ποδια στην Ελλαδα μαζι με Φυτρο και Κεφαλιανό!!!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> σωστα νασερ ο αργύρης είχε φτιάξει και δικά του προιόντα τα ATP τα οποία είναι της εταιρίας μαγκίστερ φούντ γερμανική εταιρία τα οποία τα έπαιρνα απο το 86 μέχρι σήμερα και είχε δώσει παραγγελία στο εργοστάσιο και για κάποια ειδικά προιόντα και για κλασικό αθλητισμό όπως φόρμουλες σε ταμπλέτες για ενέργεια μέσα σε 10 λεπτά για στίβο πολεμικές τέχνες, ποδηλασία ,ποδόσφαιρο , άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες που ήταν το αντικείμενο εργασίας του στο πανεπιστήμιο φραιμποργκ στην γερμανία που είναι μέχρι σήμερα.
> 
> είχε πρωτοποριακές ιδέες αλλά ήταν νωρίς για να εφαρμοστούν στην ελλάδα , πράγμα που του το έλεγα και για πολλούς είχε παρεξηγηθεί αλλά είχε όνειρα και στόχους και απο ότι είχα δεί με τα μάτια μου είχε και τον σεβασμό των ξένων προέδρων και παραγόντων ομοσπονδιών και επίσης πολύ πεισματάρης στούς στόχους του και πόντιος.


ήμουν τυχερός έπαιξα μαζί του το 1992 στην ifbb,αργότερα το 1996 με βοηθησε αφάνταστα και ως προπονητής,σπόνσορας και συμμετείχα στο european championchip,λίγη τον κατάλαβαν πολλή τον κριτίκαραν βοηθησε αφάνταστα το ελληνικό bodybuilding εύχομαι να είναι καλά αυτός και η γυναικα του,και προσωπικά τον ευχάριστο.

----------


## satheo

και επαυξανω

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

NATIONALS + GRAN PRIX ATHENS 1992

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ήμουν τυχερός έπαιξα μαζί του το 1992 στην ifbb,αργότερα το 1996 με βοηθησε αφάνταστα και ως προπονητής,σπόνσορας και συμμετείχα στο european championchip,λίγη τον κατάλαβαν πολλή τον κριτίκαραν βοηθησε αφάνταστα το ελληνικό bodybuilding εύχομαι να είναι καλά αυτός και η γυναικα του,και προσωπικά τον ευχάριστω.


μπράβο ρε δυονύση τι μου θύμησες τώρα , αυτός παιδια είναι ο αργύρης ο φίλος μου ο δάσκαλος απο αυτόν κυρίως εμπνεύστηκα στο ββ πραγματικά αξιόλογος άνθρωπος με γνώσεις και επίπεδο γυμναζόμουνα στο γυμναστήριό του στην καβάλα και τα καλοκαίρια τα περνούσαμε παρεα στην καβάλα και κάναμε μαζί προπόνηση , μιλάμε για τρελές προπονήσεις μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και έτσι εξηγείτε το γεγονός που τώρα δεν κάνω τίποτε αξιόλογο και μπορω και κρατιέμε σε ικανοποιητικο επίπεδο είναι η υποδομή που λέω καμια φορα και τα χρόνια δουλειάς και τα χρωστάω στον αργύρη  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

POLI DISKOLA KAPIOS MPORI NA DOSI MIA LISTA GIA 5,10,20 KTL ONOMATA:
1. PROSOPIKI APOPSI
2. DIAFORETIKA KRITIRIA
3.ISTORIKA
PROSOPIKA EGO THA ELEGA 

 BOUZIANAS
BOURNAZOS
GINIS
GRIVAS
TSOPOURIDIS
MENTIS JIM
TSINIDIS
ELEFTERIADIS
KEFALIANOS

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

KAI SIGNOMI GIA OSOUS DEN EGRAPSA EINAI OMOS TOSOI POLI POU I LISTA THA EINAI TERASTIA.

----------


## Muscleboss

έτσι είναι διονύση, πολύ δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσεις τους κορυφαίους και τα κριτηρια είναι δυσκολο να τα θέσεις... τα ονόματα όλων των κορυφαίων ελλήνων bber τα έχουμε αναφέρει άλλωστε σε αυτο το τοπικ.

ΜΒ

----------


## James

> Xαζευα μετα από καιρο το τόπικ και είπα να το ενημερωσω με καποιες old school φωτογραφίες,είμαι λατρης των πιο παλιων εποχων γενικα...
> Μερικα ονοματα τα εχει αναφερει ο Ηλίας από αυτούς που θα δείτε,εκεινος ίσως να μας αναφερει και πιο πολλα......
> 
> *1969 (!!!)..Ο τρίτος κατα σειρα αγωνας bodybuilding που διοργανώνεται στην Ελλάδα από τον αείμνηστο μεγαλο εργατη του αθληματος, Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα,το δευτερο Μρ Ελλας,(υπενθυμίζω ότι το πρωτο Μρ Ελλάς έγινε το 1968 με νικητη τον Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα) και νικητης ο αθλητης Λημναίος Αλέξανδρος*
> 
> 
> 
> *Δευτερος στην κατάταξη ο αθλητης Χαλιος Λευτερης*
> 
> ...


Mιλαμε για old school καταστασεις,αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ανοιξαν τον δρομο στο ελληνικο bbing,τι να λεμε τωρα !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

κάποιες φωτoγραφίες του Γιάννη Ελευθεριάδη απο το Night of Champions 2001 που δημοσιέυτηκαν πρώτη φορά στο ίντερνετ πριν λίγες μέρες. 
για να ξεσκονισουμε λιγο τη μνημη μας σε εκεινον τον αγωνα ο Γιαννης ειχε αφησει πισω του ονοματα όπως οι: Roland Czuirlok, Greg Kovaks, Mustafa Mohammad, Jean Pierre Fux, Rodney St Cloud, Ed VanAmsterdam...





 :03. Thumb up: 

MB

----------


## ioannis1

πανο ωραια δουλεια.δεν πιανεται το φορουμ.εχει τις καλυτερες και σπανιοτερες φωτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπραβο Πανο,πολυ όμορφες φωτο !!Τον Ελευθεριαδη τον θυμαμαι απο παλια περιοδικα όταν διαφημιζε την All Stars μαζί με τον Paco Batista !!!
Αλήθεια σε τι φαση  βρίσκεται τωρα ο Γιαννης;;Ασχολειται καθολου με το άθλημα;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μπραβο Πανο,πολυ όμορφες φωτο !!Τον Ελευθεριαδη τον θυμαμαι απο παλια περιοδικα όταν διαφημιζε την All Stars μαζί με τον Paco Batista !!!
> Αλήθεια σε τι φαση βρίσκεται τωρα ο Γιαννης;;Ασχολειται καθολου με το άθλημα;;


 
όπως έχω ξαναπεί με τον (γιόχαν) είμαστε σαν αδέρφια μαζι ξεκινήσαμε το ββ με τσιμεντένια βάρη και είναι απο την χρυσούπολη αλλα έφυγε αργότερα στην γερμανία και έχει δυο υπηκοότητες και την ελληνικη και γερμανικη λόγω της μητερας του που είναι γερμανίδα και γι αυτό έπαιρνε μέρος και κέρδισε και το γερμανικό πρωτάθλημα σαν γερμανός απλα στην επαγγελματική του καριέρα ήθελε να αγωνιστεί σαν έλληνας , αλλα οι γνωστοί λόγοι δεν το επέτρεψαν . 

στούς αγώνες τους επαγγελματικούς είχε φανταστική φόρμα ίσως ο πιο γραμωμένος απ όλους με διαφορά αλλα ως γνωστόν είναι η πολιτική τέτοια που δεν αφήνει αν δεν έχεις δυνατούς χορηγούς στην αμερικη να πάρεις αυτό που πραγματικά αξίζεις. 

είχε κάποια προβλήματα υγείας αλλα τα ξεπέρασε και πάλι γυμνάζετε , απλα κατέβηκε η γυναίκα του σε αγώνες, αυτός την βοήθησε στην προετοιμασία της και κέρδισε το γερμανικό και σε παγκόσμιο η πανευρωπαικο αν θυμάμε είχε βγεί δεύτερη πολύ καλή αθλήτρια .

ηταν στην ολ σταρ απλα δεν ήταν και πολλα αυτα που έπαιρνε ώστε να μην ασχοληθεί με την δουλειά του , γιατι είπαμε μπορεί στην γερμανία να είναι καλύτερα αλλα μόνο στην αμέρικη είναι οι πραγματικές ευκαιρίες για εναν ββερ .

πάντως όποιος τον έβλεπε απο κοντα πάθαινε πλάκα ήταν φαρδύς στους ώμους και τα πόδια του ήταν ακόμη και στον όγκο φανταστικα απο ποιότητα και μάζα. :02. Shock:

----------


## Panoz

Προσεχως screencaps απο βιντεο του τζινιδη σε ηλικια 18 οταν επαιζε στην κατηγορια ανδρων μαζι με τον *Παυλο Μεντη* και αλλους. Για να καταλαβουμε για τι αθλητη μιλαμε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Προσεχως screencaps απο βιντεο του τζινιδη σε ηλικια 18 οταν επαιζε στην κατηγορια ανδρων μαζι με τον *Παυλο Μεντη* και αλλους. Για να καταλαβουμε για τι αθλητη μιλαμε.


 
αυτό το ξέρω απο πρώτο χερι γιατι μαζί κατεβαίναμε και μάλιστα στην βουλγαρία ενω ήταν τζούνιορ στο γκραν πρί στη σοφια είχε βγεί δεύτερος χάνοντας απο τον μιροσλαβ ντασκίεβιτς τον πολωνό που έπαιξε στο ολύμπια για να καταλάβετε επίπεδο , εγω ήμουν στην ίδια κατηγορία με τον μανώλη αν και ψηλός γιατι ηταν με το βάρος και ήμουν λίγα κιλα είχα βγει 5ος και την επόμενη χρονια 3ος , αλλα μην ξεχνάμε τότε οι κατηγορίες είχαν 30 και πάνω άτομα .

ο μανώλης ήταν φοβερό ταλέντο με συμμετρία και όγκο αν είχε και την ανάλογη πορεία στους άντρες θα έφτανε στο ολύμπια , αλλα μην ξεχνάμε πως πολλες φορες οι καταστασεις και οι υποχρεώσεις δεν το επιτρέπουν και λογικό είναι άλωστε γιατι βάζουμε προτεραιότητες στην ζωή και πραγματικα έχουν χαθεί πολλα ταλέντα στην ελλαδα γιατι δεν υπήρχαν τα κίνητρα και οι δυνατότητες όπως στο εξωτερικό ειδικά στην αμερική.

----------


## satheo

> ρε αληταμπουρα ο καραμανλακης και αργυρακης που ειναι      ο κυπριος?????? ο ελευθεριαδης?
> 
> α μαλον ενοειες τους αγαπημενους σου λογικα



Αγαθοκλης Αγαθοκλεους

----------


## Panoz

Μερικες πολυ καλες ποζες απο Τζινιδη.

----------


## Panoz

> Αγαθοκλης Αγαθοκλεους



 :01. Wink:

----------


## ioannis1

αυτο ηταν σωμα...

----------


## Panoz

Επισης, ενας παρα πολυ καλος αθλητης, ο *ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΜΕΝΤΗΣ*, ο οποιος κατοικει πλεον στη Γερμανια και εχει ανοιξει το δικο του γυμναστηριο. 
Οι παλιοι θα τον θυμουνται σιγουρα.

http://www.sportstudio-gilching.de/

Μερικοι αγωνες του


1989
World Games - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 6th

 1991
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 8th

 1995
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 9th

 1998
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 9th

 1999
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 7th
2000
European Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 2nd
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 2nd

 2001
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 2nd
World Games - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 1st

 2002
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, WelterWeight, 5th

 2003
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-MiddleWeight, 4th

Και μερικες δυσευρετες φωτογραφιες του.

----------


## Muscleboss

Panoz φοβερές φωτογραφίες από έναν καταπληκτικό αθλητή! Κάποιες δε τις είχα ξαναδεί όντως! Ευχαριστούμε!!!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## nicolaos_m

Ένα βίντεο για τους Έλληνες αθλητές μας:

----------


## Muscleboss

νικο έγραψες...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Tελειο το βίντεο Νίκο !!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι μερικες ακομα από τον Παυλο Μεντη :

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θέλω να πώ δημόσια πως αυτός είναι ο ορισμός του φιλάθλου του ββ μπράβο κώστα , που ψάχνεις και έχεις αυτα τα ωραία αρχεία και μας ποστάρεις , φαίνετε το πόσο το αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις και σ αρέσει :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστω Ηλία,με κολακευουν τα λόγια σου,απλα πιστευω ότι στο άθλημα μας δεν πρεπει να σκεφτόμαστε μόνο διατροφές,συμπληρωματα και προπόνηση,πόσο μαλιστα σε ένα έγκυρο χώρο ενημερωσης όπως είναι το  :bodybuilding.gr:  , αλλά παράλληλα να γνωρίζουμε και να αναγνωρίζουμε αθλητες και άτομα που έφτασαν "λίγο παραπέρα " στον χωρο μας με το μερακι που έχουμε όλοι,πιστευω ακραδαντα ότι έμμεσα πολλοι ασχοληθηκαμε με το άθλημα χαρη σε αυτους τους αθλητες που αποτελεσαν έμπνευση..

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης, στο πλοίο πηγαινωντας να συμμετασχει στο Μρ Μεσόγειος 1972 (!!!).Ο πρώτος Έλληνας του οποιου τα χερια του σπάσαν το φράγμα των 50 cm !!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για τότε τα 50 εκατοστα ήταν κάτι το άπιαστο όνειρο για πολλους , αλλα νομίζω ο μήτσος ο μακρίδης απο την καβάλα είχε φτασει πρώτος τα 50 εκατοστα ,μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος η απλα είχε και ο μήτσος 50 και πάνω εκατοστα, αυτό ίσως ο σπύρος ο μπουρνάζος να το θυμάτε καλύτερα είναι ακόμη και σήμερα φίλοι με τον μακρίδη και τον επισκεπτετε στην καβάλα . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## James

> *Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης, στο πλοίο πηγαινωντας να συμμετασχει στο Μρ Μεσόγειος 1972 (!!!).Ο πρώτος Έλληνας του οποιου τα χερια του σπάσαν το φράγμα των 50 cm !!*


O Γιάννης Kωστογλακης ήταν πολύ παλιος αθλητης,τον θυμαμαι που είχε παιξει και καποιες ταινιες κανωντας τον θηριωδη τυπο με Μουστακα κτλ..
Είχε ενα γυμναστηριο στον Κολωνο,Αθηνα,και προετοίμαζε αθλητες εκει.Είχε ακουστεί ότι είχε φύγει Αμερικη και πλεον ότι δεν ζει...Ανιψιος του είναι Γιώργος Κωστογλάκης,επίσης αθλητς ,ο οποιος διατηρουσε γυμναστηριο στην Κω.

----------


## Paco

Εδω τωρα μας κανουν εντυπωση αυτοί οι αθλητες,που έχει εξελιχθεί τόσο το αθλημα,φανταστείτε εκεινες τις εποχες πως θα βλέπανε ανθρωπο με χερια 50cm !

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Κωστογλάκης από ότι έχω ακούσει έκανε και επιδείξεις δύναμης σε κοινό, πέρα απο τους αγώνες bodybuilding.

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο Κωστογλάκης από ότι έχω ακούσει έκανε και επιδείξεις δύναμης σε κοινό, πέρα απο τους αγώνες bodybuilding.
> 
> MB


Έκανε και τον  παλαιστη Πανο,αυτό έχω ακουσει.

----------


## xidakis

ρε παιδια τον Ζαχιλα απο τον Βολο τον ξερεται?

----------


## Polyneikos

Πως δεν τον ξερουμε!!Βασιλης Ζαχείλας,Έχει παρει και Παγκόσμιο τίτλο στην Nabba-Wff,εγω δυστυχως τον εχω προλαβει σαν κριτη και διοργανωτη αγωνων,αγωνιστικα δεν τον έχω προλάβει και δεν εχω καμια φωτογραφία του..Ο Ηλίας σίγουρα θα εχει να μας πει περισσότερα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και  βέβαια ξέρω τον βασίλη είναι φίλος πολλα χρόνια καλό παιδί και πραγματικα αγαπάει το άθλημα , είναι μέλος της ναββα και wff και είναι κριτής σε όλους τους αγώνες της ναββα και παντρεμένος με την πόπη την τσιντάρη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aγωνιστικες του διακρίσεις Ηλια;

----------


## xidakis

ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος και αυτος καιη γυναικα του... στο γυμναστηριο του παω... φοβερος..

ξερει κανεις συνολικα τι διακρισεις ςχει κανει? δεν τον εχω ρωτησει ποτε!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Πως δεν τον ξερουμε!!Βασιλης Ζαχείλας,Έχει παρει και Παγκόσμιο τίτλο στην Nabba-Wff,εγω δυστυχως τον εχω προλαβει σαν κριτη και διοργανωτη αγωνων,αγωνιστικα δεν τον έχω προλάβει και δεν εχω καμια φωτογραφία του..Ο Ηλίας σίγουρα θα εχει να μας πει περισσότερα...


Εχει παρει και ενα παγκοσμιο την τελευταια χρονια που αγωνιστηκε και εχει πολλες διακρησεις του. Θα κανω edit μολις βρω και θυμηθω απο μια συνεντεξη του στο περιοδικο IRON MAN.

----------


## Polyneikos

Eφόσον μιλαμε για τοπ επιτυχίες Ελληνων Αθλητων πρεπει σίγουρα να βαλω τις επιτυχίες του Ηλία Πετσα,ενός αθλητη που είχε παρει το Mr Hellas το 1970 αλλα μετα μετακομισε μόνιμα στην Νότια Αφρικη.Είχε συμμετασχει σε πολλα Mr Universe και μαι χρονια το είχε παρει κιολας,το 1972,και την κατηγορία του,την κοντη αλλά και το Overall !Eπίσης να αναφερω ότι είχε κανει και πολλες φωτογραφήσεις καθως και εξωφυλλα σε πολλα αμερικανικα περιοδικα της εποχης,γεγονος που τον κατατάσει στον πανθεον του Ελληνικου bbing !!




Hλίας Πέτσας -Βoyer Coe





*1969*
*Mr Universe - NABBA, Medium, 5th*

*1971*
*Mr Universe - NABBA, Short, 2nd*

*1972*
*Mr Universe - NABBA, Short, 1st*
*Mr Universe - NABBA, Overall Winner* 

*1973*
*Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 3rd*

*1974*
*Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th*

*1975*
*Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th*

*1976*
*Universe - Pro - NABBA, Short, 4th*

----------


## Polyneikos

Τι καλύτερη απόδειξη για την ποιότητα ενός αθλητη αλλά και την διαρκεια,όταν έχει πρωτοκατεβει σε αγωνα bodybuilding το 1966 (!!) ,τον πρωτο αν δεν κανω λαθος που διοργανωθηκε στην ιστορία του ελληνικου bbing από τον αείμνηστο Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα,*το Μρ Αθήνα*,και συνεχίζει αγωνιστικα μετα από 40 χρόνια....
*Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας,η ιστορία του ελληνικου bbing !!*
*Παγκόσμιο Wabba 2006*

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο Polyneikos  :03. Clap: 
Στο παγκοσμιο της WABBA στην Αθηνα το 2006, ειχα δει απο κοντα τον Μπουζιανα και πραγματικα ειχα θετικα σχολια απο ολους, καθως μετα απο 40 χρονια ειναι ακομα επι σκηνης. Αξιζει να σημειωθει πως ο Βασιλης Μπουζιανας ειναι ακομα κοντα στα δρομενα του ελληνικου ββ και δεν απουσιαζει απο κανεναν αγωνα, καθως ειναι μελος της κρητικης επιτροπης της WABBA.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Πολυ ωραιες φωτο Polyneikos 
> Στο παγκοσμιο της WABBA στην Αθηνα το 2006, ειχα δει απο κοντα τον Μπουζιανα και πραγματικα ειχα θετικα σχολια απο ολους, καθως μετα απο 40 χρονια ειναι ακομα επι σκηνης. Αξιζει να σημειωθει πως ο Βασιλης Μπουζιανας ειναι ακομα κοντα στα δρομενα του ελληνικου ββ και δεν απουσιαζει απο κανεναν αγωνα, καθως ειναι μελος της κρητικης επιτροπης της WABBA.


 εδω θελω να πω οτι στον ιδιο αγωνα ειχα παρει μερος και εγω.Βλεποντας τον πισω απο την σκηνη την ωρα που εκανε ζεσταμα ειχα παθει πλακα :02. Shock:  και οχι μονο εγω αλλα και πολυς κοσμος.σαν χαρακτηρας δε ειναι φοβερος!χαιρεσαι να τον ακους οταν μιλαει.ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

φανταστικός και ζωντανο παραδειγμα προς μίμηση ο βασίλης και ακόμη συνεχίζει να γυμνάζετε αλλα και να είναι κοντα στο άθλημα , απόδειξη οτι το ββ δεν έχει ηλικία :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## manos_

> Eφόσον μιλαμε για τοπ επιτυχίες Ελληνων Αθλητων πρεπει σίγουρα να βαλω τις επιτυχίες του Ηλία Πετσα,ενός αθλητη που είχε παρει το Mr Hellas το 1970 αλλα μετα μετακομισε μόνιμα στην Νότια Αφρικη.Είχε συμμετασχει σε πολλα Mr Universe και μαι χρονια το είχε παρει κιολας,το 1972,και την κατηγορία του,την κοντη αλλά και το Overall !Eπίσης να αναφερω ότι είχε κανει και πολλες φωτογραφήσεις καθως και εξωφυλλα σε πολλα αμερικανικα περιοδικα της εποχης,γεγονος που τον κατατάσει στον πανθεον του Ελληνικου bbing !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hλίας Πέτσας -Βoyer Coe
> 
> ...



Ρε παιδια αυτοι τις παλιας σχολης πολυ αρμονικα σωματα.Τωρα οι σαμπρελωτοι(ειναι κοιλιες αυτες ? ελεος λες και τους εχεις βαλει τρομπα ειναι) δεν καταλαβαινω τι το αρμονικο εχουν απλα τους παρατηρεις σαν freaks of nature και λες κοιτα τι τεραστιος ειναι αυτος κτλ.

----------


## Paco

> Τι καλύτερη απόδειξη για την ποιότητα ενός αθλητη αλλά και την διαρκεια,όταν έχει πρωτοκατεβει σε αγωνα bodybuilding το 1966 (!!) ,τον πρωτο αν δεν κανω λαθος που διοργανωθηκε στην ιστορία του ελληνικου bbing από τον αείμνηστο Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα,*το Μρ Αθήνα*,και συνεχίζει αγωνιστικα μετα από 40 χρόνια....
> *Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας,η ιστορία του ελληνικου bbing !!*
> *Παγκόσμιο Wabba 2006*


Διάρκεια - ποιότητα και αθλητικο ήθος ..Αυτες οι λεξεις ταιριαζουν σε αυτον ανθρωπο,τον Βασίλη Μπουζιανα,τον είχα δει και εγω στο Παγκόσμιο της Αθήνας,οι φωτογραφίες μιλανε από μόνες τους..Σεβασμος και θαυμασμος ! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## James

Θυμαμαι ένα guest που είχε κανει στην Κερκυρα,στο Mr Οδύσσεια,την απονομη την έχει κανει ο γιος του μαζί με τον Νίκο Σιγαλα,ωραίες στιγμες... :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αθλητές σαν τον Μπουζιανα δίνουν κύρος στο ελληνικό ββινγκ, ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες κωστα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Λίγα λόγια ακόμα για ένα από τους μεγαλύτερους αθλητές και Hall of Famer Γιάννη Γκίνη μετά απο συντομη τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί του:

Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης γεννήθηκε το 1957 και ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζεται με βάρη στην ηλικία των 17 ετών. Γυμναστήρια με αλτήρες και μπάρες όπως τα γνωρίζουμε σήμερα δεν υπήρχαν και γυμναζόταν στη Ρόδο με αυτοσχέδια βάρη από τσιμέντο.
Σε ηλικία 24 ετών κατεβαίνει στον πρώτο του αγώνα, στον Mr Αιγαίο που έγινε στην Ρόδο απο την WABBA και κερδίζει την 1η θέση!

Πολλές συμμετοχές και νίκες γενικών τίτλων στην ελλάδα απο τότε και διακρίσεις σε διεθνείς αγώνες. Σημαντική διάκτιση η 1η θέση στο Πενυρωπαικό της WABBA το 1987.

Ένας άλλος σημαντικός αγώνας της καρίερας του το 1993 στην Ιταλία που συμμετέχει στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία και κερδίζει την 3η θέση και σημαντικό χρηματικό έπαθλο! Σε εκείνον τον αγώνα συμμετείχαν πολλοί και αναγνωρισμενοι αθλητές όπως ο Eduardo Kawak ο οποιός είχε βγεί εκτός 6άδας!

Τελευταία του συμμετοχή σε αγώνα το 1997 που κερδίζει την ψηλή κατηγορία σε παγκόσμιο αγώνα που γίνεται στο περιστέρι στην αθήνα με πολλές ελληνικές συμμετχές όπως Γρίβας, Παπαδάκης, Φύτρος.

Μετά απο ένα ατύχημα ο Γιάννης άφησε το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding και κατοικεί πλεόν μόνιμα στη Ρόδο.

Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης θέλει να ευχαριστήσει τους Νίκο Βουτσίνο και Μιχάλη Χρυσοβέργη για τη βοήθειά και τη συμβολή τους στην επιτυχία του και στέλνει τους χαιρετισμούς του σε όλους τους φίλους του bodybuilding.gr.

Γιαννη έχεις γράψει ιστορία...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Στην παρακάτω φρεσκότατη φωτογραφία ο Γιάννης Γκίνης μόλις πριν από λίγα λεπτά με τον Μιχάλη Χρυσοβέργη στο Chrisberg Xtreme fitness store στη Ρόδο.
Μιχάλη ευχαριστούμε φίλε. :08. Toast:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

MEGALOS ATHLITIS TO 1989 EKANA PROPONISI STO GYM TOY KAI TO1992 STIN IFBB NATIONALS TON APOKALOUSAN O KOLOSOS THS RODOU NA ISE KALA.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο ωραία αναδρομή μας έκανες ,μπράβο σε αυτον τον αθλητη ο οποιος κατα τα λεγόμενα των παλαιοτέρων ήταν αθλητης διεθνων προδιαγραφων !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Από τις πιο όμορφες αφίσσες που εχω δει σε ελληνικους αγωνες....
Γιαννης Μαγκος και Γιαννης Γκινής....Το παρόν συνανταει το παρελθον !!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Φοβερη η αφισα!φοβεροι και οι αθλητες :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## creatos7

εγω φιλοι μου θα εβαζα και τον βασιλη τον μπουζιανα!πιστευω πως θα αξιζε να ηταν στο top10  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μα εχει αναφερθει ήδη ο Βασίλης Μπουζιανας στο αφιέρωμα !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## creatos7

ouπς.. :01. Unsure:  δν το προσεξα παδια  :01. Smile Wide: !!!soz  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Check also this :
*Bασίλης Μπουζιάνας : Αποκλειστικη Συνεντευξη !!*

----------


## James

> Ηλία αναφερεσαι στον Κωστογλάκη Γιάννη;;Έχω μια φωτο του από περιοδικο.


Πολυ hardcore αυτη η φωτογραφία !!!

----------


## chrisberg

> Φοβερη η αφισα!φοβεροι και οι αθλητες


 

Φοβερός και αυτός που την έφτιαξε...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Λίγα λόγια ακόμα για ένα από τους μεγαλύτερους αθλητές και Hall of Famer Γιάννη Γκίνη μετά απο συντομη τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί του:
> 
> Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης γεννήθηκε το 1957 και ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζεται με βάρη στην ηλικία των 17 ετών. Γυμναστήρια με αλτήρες και μπάρες όπως τα γνωρίζουμε σήμερα δεν υπήρχαν και γυμναζόταν στη Ρόδο με αυτοσχέδια βάρη από τσιμέντο.
> Σε ηλικία 24 ετών κατεβαίνει στον πρώτο του αγώνα, στον Mr Αιγαίο που έγινε στην Ρόδο απο την WABBA και κερδίζει την 1η θέση!
> 
> Πολλές συμμετοχές και νίκες γενικών τίτλων στην ελλάδα απο τότε και διακρίσεις σε διεθνείς αγώνες. Σημαντική διάκτιση η 1η θέση στο Πενυρωπαικό της WABBA το 1987.
> 
> Ένας άλλος σημαντικός αγώνας της καρίερας του το 1993 στην Ιταλία που συμμετέχει στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία και κερδίζει την 3η θέση και σημαντικό χρηματικό έπαθλο! Σε εκείνον τον αγώνα συμμετείχαν πολλοί και αναγνωρισμενοι αθλητές όπως ο Eduardo Kawak ο οποιός είχε βγεί εκτός 6άδας!
> 
> ...


 
Aυτος ο αγωνας το 1997 στο Περιστερι Πανο έχω την εντυπωση ότι δεν ήταν Παγκόσμιο αλλά ένας αγωνας που λεγόταν Mr Universal ,και διοργανωθηκε από τα γυμναστηρια Universal,ανεξαρτητα,χωρίς την υποστήριξη καποιας ομοσπανδίας,με σκοπό να μπορουν κατέβουν όλοι οι αθλητες ανεξαρτήτως ομοσπονδίας....Μαλιστα υπήρξαν χρηματικα έπαθλα της ταξης των 3.500.000 δρχ που μοιραστηκαν οι νικητες...
Είχε κατέβει όλη η αφρόκρεμα, Γκινής,Γρίβας,,Φύτρος,Παπαδακης κτλ,γύρω στους 15 αθλητες,ανεξαρτητως βαρους και ύψους,μια κατηγορία...
Tελικα 1η θεση για τον Γιαννη Γκινη,τον οποιο τότε προπονουσε και κατέβαζε ο γνωστος - αγνωστος Μιχαλης Χρυσοβέργης !!
2η Θεση είχε παρει ο Γρίβας.
(Αν θυμαμαι κατι λάθος παρακαλω να με διορθωσετε.)

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Φοβερός και αυτός που την έφτιαξε...


 Ποιος να ειναι αραγε :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mιας και ααυτο το τόπικ ξεκινησε για διεθνεις διακρίσεις Ελλήνων δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε τον Δημητρη Αναστασακη,Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλητη στην Nabba το 1996 στην κατηγορία juniors !!
Ένα σπανιο βίντεο,του Δημητρη Αναστασάκη από εκεινο το Παγκόσμιο.
Ενας αθλητης καταπληκτικος ,δυστυχως δεν είχε συχνες συμμετοχές αλλά όταν κατεβαινε έπαιρνε μόνο πρωτιες !!

[YOUTUBE="47gjF9yFLIM"]47gjF9yFLIM[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

καταπληκτικο σωμα και ποζαρισμα.τι εγινε αραγε αυτος ξερει κανενας; :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον θυμάμε πολύ καλά κατέβαινε επι εποχής τσοπουρίδη και αυτός ήταν πολύ καλός αθλητής και τότε κατέβαινε με εναν εξίσου καλό τον παναγιώτη παπαγεωργίου , ήταν η εποχή που η ναββα δεν είχε διασπαστεί και ήταν πιο δυνατή και με τις περισσότερες συμμετοχές , θυμάμε στο πανευρωπαικό η εξάδα ήταν μεγάλη επιτυχία και οι αγώνες ήταν φαντασμαγορικά σόου .

δεν θα ξεχάσω το 85 η 86 που κατεβηκε τσοπουρίδης ,γουλτίδης και τσιλικούδης το πανευρωπαικο στην γερμανία είχε μέχρι κάτι λέιζερ για εφε σπάνια για εκείνη την εποχή .

ο αναστασακης πάντα κέρδιζε τις εντυπώσεις αλλα μετα τα είχε παρατήσει δεν μάθαμε όμως τι κάνει τωρα

ένας άλλος που ήταν φαινόμενο σαν τζούνιορ ήταν ο μανώλης ο τζινίδης είμασταν 2 χρονιές μαζί στην αποστολή της ifbb και ενω ήταν τζούνιορ έπαιζε στούς άντρες μάλιστα στην σόφια στο γκράν πρί ο μανώλης είχε βγεί δεύτερος πίσω απο τον μιροσλαβ ντασκίεβιτς που την ίδια χρονια είχε προκριθεί στο μρ ολύμπια , φανταστείτε επίπεδο και τότε οι αγώνες γινόταν σε δύο μέρες μιλάμε για κόσμο στους τελικους μόνο η εξάδα όμως

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο αναστασάκης πάντως αυτα τα χρόνια που κατέβηκε ειχε κάνει αίσθηση. Ακόμα και σημερα πολλοί τον θεωρούν από τα καλύτερα σώματα και τις καλύτερες προδιαγραφές έχει βγάλει η χώρα μας.

ΜΒ

----------


## spirospros

πολυ ωραια ανασκοπηση 

1000  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια αυτός είναι ο Θοδωρης Κοσυφιδης ή καμία σχέση;;

----------


## NASSER

Ναι Κωστα ο Θοδωρης Κοσυφιδης ειναι. Απο οσο θυμαμαι απο παλια περιοδικα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eνας αθλητης που πήρε Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα στην Nabba το 1998 αν θυμαμαι καλα με μια κατηγορία-φωτια.....25 ατομα....*
*Από τους πληρεστερους αθλητες που εχουν υπάρξει στην Ελλάδα..*
*Βαγγελης Φύτρος !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνας πολύ μεγαλος αθλητης στα ξεκινηματα του στο αγωνιστικο bbing...
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το Mr Hellas της Wabba το 1986 !!
*Γιαννης Γκινής !!!*











 

Υπάρχει και συνεχεια με παλιους αθλητες , μείνετε συντονισμενοι !!
οι Φωτογραφίες είναι προσφορα του Muscleboss,αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο ο Πανος μας έχει πωρωσει ασχημα !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να σημειωσουμε ότι σε εκείνον τον αγώνα το 1986, ο Γκίνης είχε κερδίσει την ψηλή κατηγορία που συμετείχε, και είχε χάσει στο Γενικό από τον Πιέρο Πετρόπουλο. Ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Η επόμενη φωτογραφία είναι από ένα σκληροπυρηνικο αθλητη της δεκαετίας του 70, τον Γιαννη Κωστογλάκη....
Εκτός από αθλητης του bbing εκανε και επιδείξεις δύναμης αλλά και παλη,αυτό που λεμε κατς !!Είχε συμμετασχει και σε καποιες ταινιες,γενικα διακρινόταν για τον όγκο του και έμεινε στην ιστορία γιατί ήταν ο πρώτος που τα χερια του ξεπερασαν το φράγμα των 50cm...Δεν ξερω αν πήρε στην πορεία του αρκετους τίτλους αλλά ήταν αθλητης που ξεχώριζε !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

φοβερος και ο Κωστογλάκης και ο γκινης, ο γκινης ειχε φοβερο καλουπι.

----------


## Tsounakis

Εδω  θα πω  οτι  τον  παρνασα τον  λενε  Χρηστο !  ενας  πολυ  μεγαλος αθλητης  για την  εποχη !

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εδω θα πω οτι τον παρνασα τον λενε Χρηστο ! ενας πολυ μεγαλος αθλητης για την εποχη !


Ευχαριστουμε για την επισήμανση,το διορθώνω τωρα !!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ένας επίσης μεγαλος αθλητης,ο Διονύσης Βολικος...
Απίστευτο καλούπι,δασκαλος του Muscleboss !!
Στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα ο Βολικος ήταν guestposer,φαναστείτε να έπαιζε κιόλας !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα μας έχεις κατακλήσει με φωτογραφίες μεγάλων αθλητών της δεκαετίας του '80.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 Αθλητές που άφησαν εποχή και συζητιούνται στα γυμναστήρια μέχρι και σήμερα. Σχετικά με τον Παρνασσά που πήρε μέρος σε μεγάλους αγώνες με μεγάλους αντιπάλους, από όσο μου έχουν πεί είχε και μεγάλη επιτυχία στο γυναικείο πληθυσμό.
Όσο για τον Σάκη Βολικό τον θεωρώ κατά ένα μέρος μέντορά μου καθώς στο γυμναστήριό του με ενέπνευσε να συμμετάσχω σε αγώνες, και είναι ένας άνθρωπος που σέβομαι πάρα πολύ.

ΜΒ

----------


## Paco

> Ένας επίσης μεγαλος αθλητης,ο Διονύσης Βολικος...
> Απίστευτο καλούπι,δασκαλος του Muscleboss !!
> Στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα ο Βολικος ήταν guestposer,φαναστείτε να έπαιζε κιόλας !!


Τρελλό καλούπι ο Βολικος,δεν είχα δει άλλες φωτό του. :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια αν δείτε τότε όλοι είχαν ωραία καλούπια η τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι , γιατι όπως εχω πεί και στον στίβο αν δεν είσαι ταλέντο δεν ασχολείσαι , έτσι τότε και στο ββ όποιος είχε τα γένια είχε και τα χτενια , δεν θα ασχολιόταν ενας που δεν έχει ταλέντο , αυτα τα έλεγα και τα λέω γιατι τα έζησα , εγω στον πρώτο αγώνα με 6 μήνες συστηματική προπόνηση κατέβηκα το 86 .

αυτές οι φωτο επιβεβαιώνουν αυτα που λέω , και οι τελευταίες ο βολικός και παρνασάς είχαν φοβερά καλούπια , όπως και ο σπύρος ο μπουρνάζος και πολλοι ακόμη , απλα αυτοί οι τελευταίοι κέρδιζαν πολύ ογκωδέστερους με το καλούπι τους και μόνο και την γράμωσή τους , τον βολικό τον είχα δεί πρώτη φορα σε μια καφετέρια καλοκαιρινή στην πάτρα όταν ήμουν φανταρος το 85 και είχα πάθει πλάκα και δεν ήξερα ποιός ήταν , γιατι εκείνα τα χρόνια το πιό αναγνωρήσιμο όνομα ήταν ο μπουρνάζος .

απλα τα τελευταία χρόνια με την απομυθοποίηση του ββ και την απαξίωση λόγω των αας ο καθένας έχοντας και μη τα προσόντα με ανεξέλεγκτες καταστάσεις και αγγίζοντας την υπερβολή φτιάχνει τεράστια μάζα που καλύπτονται και αδυναμίες ώστε να κατεβεί σε αγώνες , όπου σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μπορεί ενας εξτρίμ τύπος ακόμη και να κερδίσει εναν με ωραίο καλούπι και συμμετρία , λόγω της υπερβολής .

και όλα αυτα να δημιουργούν φόβο και πολλες φορές και απαίχθεια σε μερικούς ,(οχι σε μας που ξέρουμε και είμαστε θαυμαστές ) ενω αυτα τα σώματα που βλέπουμε στις φωτο αυτες μόνο θαυμασμο μπορεί να προκαλέσουν και να δημιουργήσουν πρότυπα για πολλους .

γι αυτό και είναι χρήσιμο αυτό το τόπικ για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι .

και μπράβο ξανα στον πολυνεικο και σε όσους ψάχνουν βρίσκουν και ποστάρουν τέτοιες φωτο , γιατι δείχνουν έμπρακτα πως είναι πραγματικοί φίλαθλοι του ββ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Panoz

Σ αυτο τον αθλητη αυτο που με εντυπωσιασε περισσοτερο ειναι η μεση του και οι κοιλιακοι του.φοβερος

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μια πόζα σήμα κατατεθεν του Βολικου !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Bulky

> παιδια αν δείτε τότε όλοι είχαν ωραία καλούπια η τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι , γιατι όπως εχω πεί και στον στίβο αν δεν είσαι ταλέντο δεν ασχολείσαι , έτσι τότε και στο ββ όποιος είχε τα γένια είχε και τα χτενια , δεν θα ασχολιόταν ενας που δεν έχει ταλέντο , αυτα τα έλεγα και τα λέω γιατι τα έζησα , εγω στον πρώτο αγώνα με 6 μήνες συστηματική προπόνηση κατέβηκα το 86 .
> 
> αυτές οι φωτο επιβεβαιώνουν αυτα που λέω , και οι τελευταίες ο βολικός και παρνασάς είχαν φοβερά καλούπια , όπως και ο σπύρος ο μπουρνάζος και πολλοι ακόμη , απλα αυτοί οι τελευταίοι κέρδιζαν πολύ ογκωδέστερους με το καλούπι τους και μόνο και την γράμωσή τους , τον βολικό τον είχα δεί πρώτη φορα σε μια καφετέρια καλοκαιρινή στην πάτρα όταν ήμουν φανταρος το 85 και είχα πάθει πλάκα και δεν ήξερα ποιός ήταν , γιατι εκείνα τα χρόνια το πιό αναγνωρήσιμο όνομα ήταν ο μπουρνάζος .
> 
> απλα τα τελευταία χρόνια με την απομυθοποίηση του ββ και την απαξίωση λόγω των αας ο καθένας έχοντας και μη τα προσόντα με ανεξέλεγκτες καταστάσεις και αγγίζοντας την υπερβολή φτιάχνει τεράστια μάζα που καλύπτονται και αδυναμίες ώστε να κατεβεί σε αγώνες , όπου σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μπορεί ενας εξτρίμ τύπος ακόμη και να κερδίσει εναν με ωραίο καλούπι και συμμετρία , λόγω της υπερβολής .
> 
> και όλα αυτα να δημιουργούν φόβο και πολλες φορές και απαίχθεια σε μερικούς ,(οχι σε μας που ξέρουμε και είμαστε θαυμαστές ) ενω αυτα τα σώματα που βλέπουμε στις φωτο αυτες μόνο θαυμασμο μπορεί να προκαλέσουν και να δημιουργήσουν πρότυπα για πολλους .
> 
> γι αυτό και είναι χρήσιμο αυτό το τόπικ για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι .
> ...



Συμφωνω απόλυτα με τον κ. Τριανταφύλλου.Αυτο που διακρίνω είναι ότι οι αθλητες αυτοί είχαν φοβερα καλούπια,σμιλεμενα κορμια και πολύ ωραίες αναλογίες. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Mythonas

Κάθε φοτο και ένα μάθημα από εποχές που το σώματα  ήταν πιο ανθρώπινα.  Ο Κωστογλάκης ήταν τρομερός ειδικά για την εποχή του.  Είχε εμφανιστεί στις ταινίες  Ήταν Άξιος , Εγώ και το πουλί μου και Ο Κότσος έξω από το ΝΑΤΟ.
Κώστα τρομερό υλικό. Συνέχισε και άλλες φοτο.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Και μια πόζα σήμα κατατεθεν του Βολικου !!!


Να πώ κάποιες λεπτομέριες για τον Βολικό. 
Σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες (1986) ο Σάκης είναι 23 χρονών... :02. Shock:  και εκτός της απίστευτης φόρμας (ποιος 23άχρονος είναι έτσι ήμερα 24 χρόνια μετά;; ), διοργάνωσε και έναν φοβερό αγώνα σε αυτη την ηλικία.  :03. Clap: 

--

Ας πάρουμε όμως την αγωνιστική του πορεία από την αρχή.

Το 1984 σε ηλικία 21 ετών κερδίζει το Mr Hellas και ανοίγει το πρώτο γυμναστήριο της Πάτρας.

Το 1985 και σε ηλικία 22 ετών κερδίζει το Μr Ακρόπολις, παίρνει μέρος στο ιστορικό Mr Οδυσσεια κερδίζοντας την 3η θέση σε ένα αμφιλεγόμενο αποτέλεσμα, και συμμετέχει στο Mr Europe, στην κατηγορία που έπαιζε και ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, παίρνοντας την 7η θέση. Για την συμμετοχή του σε αυτόν αγώνα ενημερώθηκε λίγες μέρες πριν και δεν είχε ετοιμαστεί όπως θα έπρεπε. Παράλληλα ασχολείται με τις σπουδές του και ανοίγει 2ο γυμναστήριο στη Λαμία. 

Το 1986 διοργανώνει το Μr Ελλάς στην Πάτρα , από τον οποίο είναι οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες και κάνει guest posing. Συμμετέχει την ίδια χρονιά στο Mr Europe και κερδίζει την 5η θέση της κατηγορίας του (ψηλή bodybuilding) σε ηλικία 23 ετών.

Το 1987, και αφού ο Ζαπατίνας γίνεται πρόεδρος της παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας και αναλαμβάνει να διοργανώσει το Μr Europe στην Αθήνα, ο Βολικός ετοιμάζεται για τον αγώνα και όλοι μιλάνε για σίγουρη πρωτία στο γενικό. Τις τελευταίες μέρες πριν τον αγώνα αρρωσταίνει καταπονημένος από την υπερπροσπάθεια και χάνει τη συμμετοχή στον αγώνα, τον οποίο τελικά κερδίζει ο Γιάννης Γκίνης.

Από τότε έχει διοργανώσει πολλούς αγώνες και έχει συμμετάσχει πολλές φορές σα μέλος κριτικής επιτροπής της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ.  :03. Thumb up: 
Επιπλέον έχει εμπνέυσει πολλούς αθλητές να κατέβουν σε αγώνες, μέσα σε αυτούς κ τον γράφοντα.  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπραβο Πανο,πρεπει να τα λέμε αυτα,είναι πολύτιμες οι πληροφορίες για τετοιους αθλητες !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Paco

Μιλαμε για old school καταστάσεις,παιδια το αφιερωμα τα σπαει,τελος.
Βαλτε και αλλες φωτο !!
υ.γ. Μου φαίνεται πρεπει να φτιαχτει και μια καινουργια κατηγορία στους αγωνες,η κατηγορία που θα κατεβαίνουν οι πρόεδροι !

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ένας αθλητης με αξιοσημειωτο βιογραφικο είναι ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης,ο Ηλίας σιγουρα τον ξερει γιατι βλέπω αγωνιζόταν και στην Βόρεια ελλάδα.
> Ορισμένες διακρίσεις του:
> 
> Mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ JUNIOR 1979 1η ΘΕΣΗ 
> Mr. ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1984 2η ΘΕΣΗ 
> Mr. ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 2η ΘΕΣΗ 
> Mr. ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1985 1η ΘΕΣΗ & ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ 
> Mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ 1986 3η ΘΕΣΗ 
> Mr. ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1986 1η ΘΕΣΗ 
> ...


*Βαζω καποιες φωτογραφίες πιο παλιες του Σακη Τσιλιγκούδη σε σχεση με τις πανω,οι συγκεκριμενες είναι απο το Μρ Ελλας το 1986.*

----------


## GEORGEXX1

μια προταση να κανω
με τετοιο τρομερο αρχειο
δεν κανετε ρε παιδια μια βιβλιοδεσια
να το παρουμε και εμεις και να 
βοηθησουμε και το φορουμ;;;
πως ακουγετε σαν ιδεα;;;;

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιώργο αυτη η ιδέα έχει πέσει στο τραπέζι προ πολλού, το θέμα είναι οτι προσωπικά να γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο θα ήθελα να είναι άριστη δουλειά και πλήρης και για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται πολύ πλουσιο αρχείο, και πληροφορίες από παλαίμαχους αθλητές όλης της Ελλάδας. Να μαστε καλά και κάποια στιμγή μπορεί να επιχειρηθεί, γιατί είναι μια προπάθεια που χριάζεται υπεθυνότητα, δουλεία, αρχείο που ακόμα δεν υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή αλλά και συζητήσεις με ανθρώπους από όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας.
Σύντομα πάντως θα δείτε και υλικό βίντεο από αυτούς τους αγώνες.

ΜΒ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *Βαζω καποιες φωτογραφίες πιο παλιες του Σακη Τσιλιγκούδη σε σχεση με τις πανω,οι συγκεκριμενες είναι απο το Μρ Ελλας το 1986.*



Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης... Τώρα είδα το τοπικ. Ο Σάκης τυχαίνει να είναι βαφτιστηκός του παππού μου. Ήξερα πως είχε κατεβεί σε κάποιους αγώνες αλλά δεν ήξερα οτι είχε βγει εκτός ελλάδος. Έχω 2-3 χρόνια να τον δω, ευκαιρία να του κάνω μια επίσκεψη!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ε τότε Στελιο να βρεθείτε να του πάρεις και καμια συνέντευξη ή φωτό !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Απ' όταν πέθανε ο παππούς μου δεν έχουμε επαφές αλλά θα δω αν μπορέσω να τον βρω κάπου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εντάξει ,αυθόρμητα το είπα,μην αγχώνεσαι.Το avatar σου τα σπαει !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κανένα άγχος! Και εγώ θα 'θελα να τον πετύχω κάπου, έχω πολλά να μάθω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο σακης είναι φιλαρακι εχει ενα γυμναστήριο τωρα στην καβαλα πριβε μικρό ,δεν ξερω που ακριβως είναι αλλα το εχει με μερικούς φίλους και πανε και γυμναζονται .

ο σακης για χρόνια διατηρούσε γυμναστήριο στην καβαλα τελευταία ερχόταν και με έβλεπε στην χρυσούπολη αλλα τον τελευταίο χρόνο χαθήκαμε , ασχολούταν και με το ψαρεμα και δούλευε σε μια τεχνικη εταιρια όταν έκλεισε το γυμναστήριο και μαλιστα είχε παίξει και σαν κομπάρσος σε κάτι ταινίες αλλα ως εκεί.

τωρα που το αναφεραμε εχω το τηλέφωνό του αν δεν το άλλαξε και θα τον παρω να δω τι κάνει , αν και για μενα είναι πανεύκολο να μαθω τι κανει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας πολύ μεγάλος αθλητης,ο *Φυτρος Βαγγέλης*,με παγκόσμιες νίκες σε κατηγορίες φωτια.
Φοβερο καλούπι και τελειο σύνολο,ότι και να πουμε για τον αθλητη θα είναι λίγο !!

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Κώστα αυτές οι φώτος είναι από το Mr Hellas στης ΠΕΣΔ το 98?

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι Πανο,από το 1998 είναι οι φωτο,ο Φυτρος τότε κερδισε την κατηγορία του αλλα και τον Γενικο με αντιπαλους τους Σιωτη-Σιγαλα.

----------


## Paco

ο Φυτρος είναι από τους ποιοτικότερους αθλητες που εχουμε βγαλει,καλουπαρα,συμπαγης και ολοκληρωμενος.

----------


## Polyneikos

O δασκαλος του ελληνικου Bodybuilding,Αλεκος Σιατραβανης,πρωταθλητης,
προπονητης,ιδιοκτητης του Health 2Day,μελος της Wabba,xoρηγος του Κεφαλιανου,ενας απο τους εργατες του αθλήματος μας με τεραστιες γνωσεις στο άθλημα μας  και φυσικα δικαιωματικα ανήκει στο *HALL OF FAME* του  :bodybuilding.gr:  !!

----------


## Muscleboss

Μεγάλη συμβολή του Αλέκου στο αγαπημένο μας άθλημα. Πωταθλητής, προπονητής, συνδιοργανωτής, καταστηματάρχης, χορηγός, πρωτοπόρος, Δάσκαλος. 

μεγάλο respect.  :03. Bowdown: 

Φαίνεται και αριστερά στη παρακάτω φωτογραφία που έβαλε πρόσφατα ο Polyneikos σε άλλο θέμα.



ΜΒ

----------


## Pagiannidis Yannis

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς του 1988,όπου τον βοηθάω να σηκώσει το κύπελλο :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλη αναφορα στον Βασιλη Ζαχειλα! Θα χαρουμε να δουμε φωτο απο τον Ζαχειλα καθως εχει πετυχει μεγαλες νικες!

----------


## flexakis

Ωραια φωτο Γιαννη,ξεσκονισε τα αρχεια του Ηλια πιστευω εχει θυσαυρους!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ όμορφη η φωτο,φανταζομαι τότε που τα ζουσες σαν πιτσιρικας ίσως δεν είχες πληρη συναίσθηση των παραστασεων αυτων !Περιμενουμε και αλλες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ένας φοβερός αθλητής που δραστηριοποιήθηκε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90 ήταν ο Θόδωρος Κοσυφίδης. Κέρδισε κάποιους τίτλους, ενώ όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο είχε φοβερές δυνατότητες.

----------


## beefmeup

απιστευτο χ-frame!!!

κ αυτοι οι πλαγιοι κοιλιακοι!!νομιζεις οτι θα κοπεις αν τους ακουμπησεις!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

Όντως Πάνο, τρομερά genetics ο άνθρωπος  :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

Oτι και να πουμε για τον Κοσυφιδη ειναι λιγο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καταπληκτικος ο Κωσυφίδης,εχει μπει και σε αλλες φωτογραφίες !!
Για το Θοδωρης είμαστε σίγουροι Πανο;Νομίζω ότι τον λέγανε Θαναση,αν δεν κανω λαθος είχε παρει και καποια πρωτια ή δευτερη θεση σε Ευρωπαικο Πρωταθλημα...

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Κώστα δεν είμαι βέβαιος για το "Θόδωρος", αλλά ίσως μπορεί να μας πεί με βεβαιότητα κάποιος παλιότερος. Ο Κοσυφίδης είχε παίξει με τον Νίκο Τσουνάκη στην ίδια κατηγορία (-90 κιλών) στο Mr Οδύσσεια του 1993, ίσως ο πρόεδρος θυμάται. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Tsounakis

> ^ Κώστα δεν είμαι βέβαιος για το "Θόδωρος", αλλά ίσως μπορεί να μας πεί με βεβαιότητα κάποιος παλιότερος. Ο Κοσυφίδης είχε παίξει με τον Νίκο Τσουνάκη στην ίδια κατηγορία (-90 κιλών) στο Mr Οδύσσεια του 1993, ίσως ο πρόεδρος θυμάται. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Καλημερα  παιδια..........  ο διαστημανθρωπος  Ακης  κοσυφιδης ηταν  η  μεγαλη εκπληξη  της  εποχης !!!  αυτο  το  επιπεδο  δεν  το  ποιανουν  ουτε  σημερα  οι  αθλητες !

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικο καλημερα !! Τελικα είναι Θανασης ή Θοδωρης ο Κωσυφίδης;

----------


## Tsounakis

> Νικο καλημερα !! Τελικα είναι Θανασης ή Θοδωρης ο Κωσυφίδης;


Καλημερα κωστη !  τον  λενε  θοδωρη !

----------


## Polyneikos

Οκ,ευχαριστουμε για την διευκρινση Νικο !!Αν θυμασαι καποοια στοιχεια για τον Κοσυφίδη πες μας ότι μπορείς..Νομίζω έχει παρει και καποια καλη θεση σε Πανευρωπαικο της Wabba..

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες παλαιότερες φωτό του Κοσυφίδη που είχαν ξαναμπεί στο τόπικ (μαζί με Γρίβα,Μωρο και Ασημομύτη)

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας μεγαλος και πρωτοπόρος αθλητης,ο Γιαννης Κουκος,ο οποιος βραβευτηκε και πρόσφατα στον αγωνα της Wabba με το βραβείο "Ανδρεας Ζαπατινας".
Ποσταρω μερικες φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στην ιστοσελία της Health2Day του Αλεκου Σιατραβανη, http://www.healthy2day.gr/default.asp .
Μιλαμε για την ιστορία του Ελληνικου Bbing,αυτοί οι ανθρωποι φτιαχναν σωματα με πενιχρα μεσα και εμεις παραπονιομαστε ότι "γρατσουναει¨η τροχαλία της πλατης και μας ενοχλει ο θόρυβος ή ότι η ταδε πρωτεινη δεν είναι ioslate αλλα concentrate....
Γιαννης Κουκος,με μεγαλη πορεία τις δεκαετίες 1960-1970-1980,Σεβασμος !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε κώστα τις θυμάμε αυτές τις φωτο του γιάννη κούκου πιο κάτω είναι και ό άλλος ο φίλος μου ο χρήστος ο χατζηγεωργίου απο κομοτινή όπου τότε ήταν κάτοικος γερμανίας ,στο βάθρο του νικητή , ωραίοι αθλητες και πραγματικα με πενιχρά μέσα και σε μηχανήματα γυμναστικής και σε συμπληρώματα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ολοκληρωμένο κορμί από τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα τις εποχής.  :03. Clap: 

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος, μέχρι τώρα είχα δεί 1-2 φώτος του Κούκου και
Γνωρίζουμε περίπου διαρκίσεις που είχε και αν είχε αγωνιστεί στο εξωτερικό;

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικες ακόμα φωτογραφίες του Γιαννη Κούκου !!*

----------


## vAnY

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο....πραγματικοι δασκαλοι των τωρινων αθλητων ....
εξ αλλου εχω ξαναπει οτι μου αρεσει πολυ περισσοτερο η "παλια σχολη" bodybuilding.
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αλλος ένας θρυλος του ελληνικου bbing,Τασος Μωρος..
Αγωνίστηκε τις δεκαετίες 70-80-90,σειρα του Μπουρναζου....
Αρκετες πρωτιες,από τους μεγαλους του αθληματος.

Ειναι ο αθλητης δίπλα από τον Μπουρναζο,με το μουστακι.

----------


## Qlim4X

πολυ γιηνα σωματα εκεινες τις 10ετιες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαι πραγματικα.Για αυτο και ήταν αθλητες οι οποιοι αντεξαν στο περασμα του χρόνου καθως είχαν χτίσει με ποιοτητα το σωμα τους,το off season για εκεινους ήταν μια περίοδος που το σωμα τους δεν χαλαγε,καθως στηριζόντουσαν πολυ στην διατροφη  και στην προπόνηση.
Με πενιχρα μεσα και ελαχιστες γνωσεις σε σχεση με το σήμερα πιστευω τα καταφερναν πολυ καλα !!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αλλος ένας θρυλος του ελληνικου bbing,Τασος Μωρος..
> Αγωνίστηκε τις δεκαετίες 70-80-90,σειρα του Μπουρναζου....
> Αρκετες πρωτιες,από τους μεγαλους του αθληματος.
> 
> Ειναι ο αθλητης δίπλα από τον Μπουρναζο,με το μουστακι.


Ίσως ο Tάσσος Μώρος, μαζί με το Σπύρο το Μπουρνάζο και τον Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη, ήταν το top 3 των Ελλήνων bbers τη δεκαετία του '80.  :03. Bowdown: 
Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για την αναφορά. 

Σύντομα θα υπάρξουν πολλές ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες (σαν την 1η παραπάνω) από τον Τάσσο Μώρο στον αγώνα του Mr Οδυσσεια 1985.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Συνέχεια με κάποιες φώτο του αθλητή *Γιάννη Κούκου*...

Φωτογραφίες από τη δεκαετία του 1970. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι 1975, ίσως και λίγο νωρίτερα. Ιστορικές φωτογραφιες/θησαυρός για το άθλημά μας.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα ιστορικές φωτο αυτές είναι η ιστορία του ελληνικού ββ  μπράβο πάνο είναι ο ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής σ αυτούς τους ανθρώπους  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο "εγραψες" !!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Νίκος Βεϊσακης,Μρ Ελλάς*


Επειδη τον αναφεραμε αρνετα επαναφερω αλλη μια φωτογραφία του Βεϊσάκη Νικου που είχα ποσταρει παλια...Επαιζε στην μεσαία κατηγορία όπως εχω διαβασει και ξερω ότι είχε κερδίσει το 1980 τon Γενικό Τίτλο με 2ο τον Αλεκο ΣΙατραβανη..Σαφως είχες και αλλες συμμετοχες αλλα δεν τις γνωρίζω.Ο Στελιος είναι ο πιο καταλληλος να μας πει καποιες περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Ενας πολύ μεγάλος αθλητης,ο Φυτρος Βαγγέλης,με παγκόσμιες νίκες σε κατηγορίες φωτια.Φοβερο καλούπι και τελειο σύνολο,ότι και να πουμε για τον αθλητη θα είναι λίγο !!
> *


 


*Eνα βιντεο του Βαγγελη Φυτρου που πετυχα τυχαια,από το Mr Universe 2000*

[YOUTUBE="dvFhq3Zg06w"]dvFhq3Zg06w[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο! Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως οτι εκείνος ο αγώνας δεν ήταν η καλύτερη φόρμα που είχε πιάσει ποτέ ο Φύτρος. 
Σε εκείνον τον αγώνα είχε πάρει την 9η θέση στην κοντή κλάσση, ενώ τη 2η θέση στη μεσαία κλάσση την είχε πάρει ο φετινός 6ος Mr Olympia, Ronnie Rockel.  :05. Biceps: 

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο εχεις δικιο.Την καλύτερη φόρμα κατα ομολογία των περισσότερων την είχε πιασει το 1998,2 χρονια πριν,όταν και κερδισε την κατηγορία του στο Παγκόσμιο της Νabba και για λίγο εχασε και τον Γενικο Τίτλο.ΦΟβερος αθλητης ο Φυτρος.

----------


## beefmeup

> ΦΟβερος αθλητης ο Φυτρος.


κ ειναι ακομα τουμπανο ετσι,οχι μαλακιες??
καναμε προπονησεις στο ιδιο γυμναστηριο,πριν ανοιξει το δικο του,κ ειχαμε μια καλημερα..δεν εχει χασει ουτε σε μαζα,ουτε σε κοψιματα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Που ρε συ;Καποτε εκανε στην Ηλιουπολη,στο Παλλαδιο...
Τωρα μενει καποια χρονια μονιμα στην Κρητη..

----------


## beefmeup

> Που ρε συ;Καποτε εκανε στην Ηλιουπολη,στο Παλλαδιο...
> Τωρα μενει καποια χρονια μονιμα στην Κρητη..


ναι..ιεραπετρα,εχει ανοιξει γυμναστηριο,εδω κ 3-4 χρονια...εκει τον γνωρισα το 2005.
πηγαινε τοτε στο γυμν.του μαθιουδακη που πηγαινα κ γω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραιος !!Από τα καλύτερα καλουπια του ελληνικου bodybuilding!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια από την αφροκρεμα του Ελληνικου bbing
Ποιους ξεχωρίζετε;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο αριστερα μώρος , μπουρνάζος , αβελκίου,τσουνάκης ,φραγκίσκος μπατής , μπουζιάνας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλία εσυ τουλαχιστον ημουν σιγουρος  ότι θα τους ξερεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X

εγω μονο αυτους τους 3 :01. Sad: 



μπουρναζος, τσουνακης, μπουζιανας

----------


## Polyneikos

Σημερα βρεθηκα στο γυμναστηριο Body Art στα Καμινια, ενος αθλητη που συμμετειχε αρχες του 90 σε αγωνες ,του Θεμη Τακτικου,καποιος παλιος μπορεί να θυμηθει.
Αναμεσα σε καποιες φωτογραφιες βρηκα μια φωτογραφία που μου τραβηξε την προσοχη και του την ζήτησα.
Περα απο την ομαδα των διαχειριστων που μπορει να τον αναγνωρισουν αμεσως,ποιος μπορεί να βρει ποιος ειναι στην φωτο;
(Πολυ στο κουιζ το ρίξαμε τελευταια  :01. Razz: )

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω δεν κάνει να μιλήσω τον ξέρω είναι και φιλαράκι και έχουμε κατεβεί και μαζί τουλάχιστον σε 4 αγώνες , αυτό είναι καλό κουίζ γιατι είναι γνωστός ενω ο προηγούμενος δεν είχε ακουστεί μετέπειτα για να τον θυμούνται οι νεότεροι

----------


## vAnY

:01. Smile:  δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι, αλλα ειναι Θεος !!! Πολυ ωραιο σωμα, και ωραιο προσωπο !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Aν εξαιρεσεις την υπερβολικη και ενοχλητικη στο ματι ασυμετρια των χεριων οντως εχει ωραιο σωμα!!Δελτοειδεις,πλευρικοι και στηθος πολυ καλα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σημερα βρεθηκα στο γυμναστηριο Body Art στα Καμινια, ενος αθλητη που συμμετειχε αρχες του 90 σε αγωνες ,του Θεμη Τακτικου,καποιος παλιος μπορεί να θυμηθει.
> Αναμεσα σε καποιες φωτογραφιες βρηκα μια φωτογραφία που μου τραβηξε την προσοχη και του την ζήτησα.
> Περα απο την ομαδα των διαχειριστων που μπορει να τον αναγνωρισουν αμεσως,ποιος μπορεί να βρει ποιος ειναι στην φωτο;
> (Πολυ στο κουιζ το ρίξαμε τελευταια )


 
*Eπειδη βλεπω να δυσκολευεστε,βαζω μια φωτογραφια 20 χρονια μετα....*
*Μανωλης Τζινιδης*  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ένας σημαντικός αθλητής που έλλειπε από το φόρουμ.

*Σωκράτης Κρυστάλλης*, με πολλές διακρίσεις στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80.
Συντομα περισσότερες φώτος και αναλυτικό αφιέρωμα.

Τον κ. Κρυστάλλη τον συναντάμε πλέον σαν κριτή στους αγώνες της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Σωκρατης Κρυσταλλης ειναι ενας αθλητης που ακουστηκε αρκετα και πηρε πρωτιες για μια περιοδο στα τελη του 80 και αρχες του 90..
Απ΄οτι ξερω ειχε και καποιο γυμναστηριο στον Πειραια και απο εκει ειχε ξεκινησει ο  Βασιλης Γριβας.
Συνεχίζει να γυμναζεται,ερχεται στο γυμναστηριο που πηγαινω αν και δεν τον πετυχαινω τόσο συχνα..Αν εχεις και αλλες φωτο βαλε τις Πανο !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aλλος ενας αθλητης με την δικια του ιστορία στο ελληνικο Bbing,πρωταγωνίστησε κυριως την δεκαετια του 1980 αλλα με παρουσίες και την δεκαετια του 70 και του 90....

Τασος Μώρος !!

----------


## vAnY

φοβερος!!! και μεση..δαχτυλιδι! :01. Smile: 
 :08. Toast:  σ'ευχαριστουμε Κωστα, ετσι να μαθαινουμε οι νεοτεροι....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> ΟΑν εχεις και αλλες φωτο βαλε τις Πανο !!


Κώστα έχω και άλλες φώτος, αλλά αυτη τη στιγμή δε μπορώ να τις βάλω σε καλή ποιότητα.

Θα προσθέσω όμως μια ωραία πόζα του Τάσου Μώρου μιας και έβαλες το ποζάρισμά του στο Mr Οδύσσεια του '85.

----------


## Paco

Φοβερη η φωτο του κ. Μωρου :03. Clap:

----------


## TakisV

> Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο! Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως οτι εκείνος ο αγώνας δεν ήταν η καλύτερη φόρμα που είχε πιάσει ποτέ ο Φύτρος. 
> Σε εκείνον τον αγώνα είχε πάρει την 9η θέση στην κοντή κλάσση, ενώ τη 2η θέση στη μεσαία κλάσση την είχε πάρει ο φετινός 6ος Mr Olympia, Ronnie Rockel. 
> 
> MB


Σε αυτόν τον αγώνα ήμουν μαζί με το Βαγγέλη στην Αγγλία επειδή είμαστε χρόνια φίλοι αλλά και κουμπάροι (τον έχω στεφανώσει) έχω να πω ότι o Βαγγέλης τότε είχε κάνει φοβερή δουλειά στην προετοιμασία και είχε φτάσει  τα 113 κιλά.Απλά δεν ακολουθήσαμε την πεπατημένη στο άδειασμα και πειραματίστηκε σε κάτι που δεν το είχες ξαναδοκιμάσει με αποτέλεσμα να μην πιάσει την φόρμα που ήθελε...μετά δύο μέρες απ τον αγώνα γέμισε και ήταν εξωφρενικά καλός .Χαλαρά θα ήταν πρώτος στην κατηγορία του και μπορούσε να χτυπήσει και τον Ρωσσο στο over all.Τα λάθη πληρώνονται δυστηχως.Πότε δεν πρέπει να πειραματιζόμαστε στο  τέλος ειδικά σε τέτοιο επίπεδο αγώνων ούτε να ακούμε τους υποτιθέμενους experts του είδους αλλά να ακολουθούμε αυτό που ξέρουμε ότι δουλεύει πραγματικά στο δικό μας σώμα. Ειδικά ο Βαγγέλης που είχε εμπειρία τέτοιων αγώνων και μαλίστα είχε πιάσει τρελές φόρμες.
Μπορώ να γράφω με τις ώρες για αυτόν τον αθλητή γιατί εκτός απο αθλητής και δάσκαλος  (με τρομερές γνώσεις)είναι  και πολύ αξιόλογος άνθρωπος και του οφείλω πολλά.
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ποσταρω διάφορες φώτο γιατί τις έχω υποσχεθεί και στον Παναγιώτη Muscle boss απλά υπομονή γιατί δεν είναι σε ψηφιακή μορφή και χρειάζομαι χρόνο o οποίος την συγκεκριμένη εποχή είναι δυσεύρετος για μένα.Για αυτό και απέχω και απ το φόρουμ

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγέλης Φύτρος ,ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης,να ποσταρω μερικες φωτογραφίες του ,από τα καλύτερα καλουπια που εχουν περασει!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες που αρκετους πιστευω θα ανατριχιασουν ή θα τους ξυπνησουν ωραίες μνημες....Αθλητες που αφησαν το στίγμα τους στο αθλημα!!

*Θανασης Κοψιας - Βανα Κοψια:Το ζευγαρι πρωταθλητων από την Ρόδο που πηρε αρκετους εγχωριους τιτλους αλλα και Ευρωπαικους!!*











*Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο WABBA 1988: Comparison για τον τίτλο Κοψια Θαναση - Βασίλη Ζαχείλα*







*Ο Θοδωρης (Ακης) Κοσυφίδης (δεξια)- Βασίλης Γρίβας- Οι χρυσοι εφηβοι!*
*Στο Πανευρωπαικο της Wabba to 1991 στην Γερμανια κατέλαβαν την 1η θεση και την 2η,αντίστοιχα!!*





*Ο Κοσυφίδης με τον Αντωνη Καστρινακη,αν δεν κανω λαθος καποια στιγμη αντιπρόσωπο της EAS στην Ελλαδα*





*Ενας αθλητης φοβερος,με καταπληκτικο καλουπι..Χρήστος Παρνασας !!!*

----------


## Michail

Όταν βρω χρόνο θα ανεβάσω ορισμένες φωτογραφίες απο έναν παλιό αθλητή ο οποίος υπήρξε φίλος και δάσκαλος μου! Βαγγέλης Λαζάρου!!
Έχει αρκετές διακρίσεις Mr hellas και αν θυμάμαι καλά το 2000 ήταν η τελευταία φορά που αγωνίστηκε και πήρε τη 1η θέση στο mr hellas(103kg) 3ος ευρώπη
και 6ος παγκόσμιο!

----------


## Polyneikos

O Βαγγελης Λαζαρου είναι ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης,πρωταθλητης από τα παλια...Ειχα διαβασει ενα αρθρο του Γιωργου Καπετανακη παλια που τον αποκαλουσαν "ο Ηρακλης του Πειραια"!!Θυμαμαι ότι ελεγε πως εχανε 40 κιλα για να κατεβει σε αγωνες,οι γαμπες του ήταν 60 ποντους και γενικα ηταν εντυπωσιακος στην περίοδο όγκου....
Εχω δει αγωνα σε dvd στην Πατρα το 1986,που είχε διοργανωθει από τον Διονυση Βολικο σε συνεργασία με την Wabba και ο Λαζαρου τοτε ειχε κοντραριστει με τον ΓΙαννη Γκινη και τελικα κατελαβε την 2η θεση στην ψηλη κατηγορία...
Τελος να προσθεσω ότι διατηρουσε ενα γυμναστηριο στο Νεο Φαληρο,τον Ατλα.Πολυ καλος αθλητης! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

*Λαζαρου Μρ Ελλας 1986*



*Λαζαρου Μρ Ελλας 1987*




*Λαζαρου Μρ Ελλας 1999*





*Μρ Ελλας 1999,κατηγορία Πρωταθλητων,μια σκηνη με πολυ μεγαλους αθλητες!*
*Σιώτης,Λαζαρου,Γρίβας,Μπουντούλης,Στεφανου.Νικητης ο Βασίλης Γρίβας.*

----------


## Michail

Ναι έτσι είναι!
Το γυμναστήριο δεν υπάρχει πια..Δηλαδή υπάρχει αλλά ειναι κλειστό.
Να προσθέσω οτι στον όγκο έφτανε τα 140 κιλά!
Ευχαριστώ Πολύνεικος για τις φωτογραφίες με πρόλαβες.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ευχαριστώ Πολύνεικος για τις φωτογραφίες με πρόλαβες.


Όταν μιλάμε για φωτογραφίες ο Πολύνεικος όλους τους προλαβαίνει  :08. Toast: 

Θηριώδης αθλητής, δε τον είχα υπ' όψιν μου.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80, όταν τα εξώφυλλα των περιοδικών bodybuilding στόλιζαν οι Έλληνες πρωταθλητές.

Στα παρακάτω εξώφυλλα του περιοδικού του Αθλητή διακρίνονται αριστερά Χρήστος Παρνασσάς, δεξιά Διονύσης Βολικός.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ σπανιες φωτογραφίες αυτες Πανο,προσωπικα και οι 2 αθλητες είναι στις προτιμησεις μου από αθλητες της δεκαετιας του 80 λόγω φοβερου καλουπιου  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι να λέμε τώρα ποιός δεν θα ήθελε και δεν θαυμάζει τέτοια σώματα , είναι ευρείας αποδοχής  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνας αθλητης που αξίζει της αναφορας μας σε αυτο το τοπικ,είναι ο Δημητρης Ασημομυτης..
Συμμετοχες και νικες σε εγχωριους αγωνες αλλα και εκπροσωπησεις σε αποστολες στην Ευρωπη..





Στην φωτογραφία comparisons με γνωστους πρωταθλήτες,Κεχαγια Χρήστο,Γιαννη Κοπαρίδη κτλ..




Με Βασιλη Γρίβα,Ακη Κοσυφίδη,Τασο Μωρο

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολυ καλή αναφορά Κώστα.  :03. Thumb up: 
Νομίζω οτι παρότι είχε σημαντικές συμμετοχές σε αγώνες και κοντραριστηκε με μεγάλα ονόματα, δεν ακουστηκε πολύ ο Ασημομύτης (ισως ακριβως γιατι έπεσε σε μια γενιά με μεγάλα ονόματα) και πολλοι μπορει να τον αγνοουν σαν αθλητη. 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πολυ καλή αναφορά Κώστα. 
> Νομίζω οτι παρότι είχε σημαντικές συμμετοχές σε αγώνες και κοντραριστηκε με μεγάλα ονόματα, δεν ακουστηκε πολύ ο Ασημομύτης (ισως ακριβως γιατι έπεσε σε μια γενιά με μεγάλα ονόματα) και πολλοι μπορει να τον αγνοουν σαν αθλητη. 
> 
> ΜΒ



έτσι είναι πάνο τον θυμάμε πολυ καλα τον ασημομύτη έχουμε παίξει και μαζί αλλα σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες , ηταν μια περίοδος με καλούς και ισάξιους αθλητες , που οι θέσεις παιζόταν ανάλογα με το ποιός βρισκόταν σε καλύτερη φόρμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Παιδιά, γεια σε όλους......

Περνούσα απ¨έξω, είδα φωτογραφίες από την προϊστορία και, σαν κάτοικος του πλανήτη την εποχή εκείνη -το λέει και το όνομά μου...-μπήκα......
Έψαχνα με βάση ονόματα και ημερομηνίες στο Google, και έτσι βρήκα το forum.

Ακόμα δεν ήρθα, θα μου πείτε... αλλά, να κάνω μια ερώτηση;;; 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθούν βίντεο από τα Πρωταθλήματα Mr. Hellas της IFBB των ετών 86 - 87, κατηγορίες εφήβων;;; Στα ξενοδοχεία  President και Intercontinental αντίστοιχα, αν δε με απατά η -γέρικη-μνήμη μου είχαν γίνει... Το πρώτο, το είχε κερδίσει ένας Ροδίτης, Ορφανίδης ονόματι αν θυμάμαι σωστά. Το άλλο, ο γνωστός και μη εξαιρετέος Μανώλης Τζινίδης... 

Τι ρωτάω τώρα, ε......

Όπως και να έχει, καλώς σας βρήκα...!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

H ιστορία του Ελληνικου bodybuilding σε 3 φωτογραφίες:

*WABBA MR HELLAS 1982* 

Φραγκίσκος Μπατης - Αλεκος Σιατραβάνης - Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας



Γιαννης Κούκος - Χατζηγεωργίου Χρήστος -   Φραγκίσκος Μπατης



Γιαννης Παναγιωτόπουλος(εφηβος) - Χατζηγεωργίου Χρήστος - Γιαννης Κούκος -(στο βαθρο τερμα δεξια ο Μρ Ελλας 1982,Σταθης Ζερβόπουλος)

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδιά, γεια σε όλους......
> 
> Περνούσα απ¨έξω, είδα φωτογραφίες από την προϊστορία και, σαν κάτοικος του πλανήτη την εποχή εκείνη -το λέει και το όνομά μου...-μπήκα......
> Έψαχνα με βάση ονόματα και ημερομηνίες στο Google, και έτσι βρήκα το forum.
> 
> Ακόμα δεν ήρθα, θα μου πείτε... αλλά, να κάνω μια ερώτηση;;; 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθούν βίντεο από τα Πρωταθλήματα* Mr. Hellas της IFBB των ετών 86 - 87*, κατηγορίες εφήβων;;; Στα ξενοδοχεία  President και Intercontinental αντίστοιχα, αν δε με απατά η -γέρικη-μνήμη μου είχαν γίνει... Το πρώτο, το είχε κερδίσει ένας *Ροδίτης, Ορφανίδης* ονόματι αν θυμάμαι σωστά. Το άλλο, ο γνωστός και μη εξαιρετέος *Μανώλης Τζινίδης*... 
> 
> Τι ρωτάω τώρα, ε......
> ...


Καλώς ηρθες στην παρεα μας "δεινοσαυρε"! Βιντεο από εκεινη την εποχη ειναι τρομερα δυσκολο να σου βρουμε,με καμια φωτο βολευεσαι; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Σ΄ευχαριστώ για το καλοσώρισμα.... Καλώς σας βρήκα....  :02. Welcome: 

Μα....για δεινόσαυρο μιλάμε! Φαντάσου δόντια!!! Ο καλός δεινόσαυρος, όλα τα αλέθει...
Οπότε, θα περιμένω ανυπόμονα για φωτό, αν βρεθεί κάτι. 
Ας πούμε, για 60-70 κιλά το 86 και 70-80 κιλά το 87..... Ήθελα να ανασύρω μνήμες... :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Dinosaure

Συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτό αλλά...είπα έτσι, για το καλοσώρισμα, να ανεβάσω έναν Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλο, από το 1977, την εποχή που κέρδισε το Μίστερ Υδρόγειος στα μεσαία βάρη, με δεύτερο τον Ναυαρίνο και τρίτο τον Ντίκερσον.  :01. Wink: 
Κάτι κάνω λάθος και δεν ανεβαίνει η φωτό....... Κρίμα!

----------


## Muscleboss

> H ιστορία του Ελληνικου bodybuilding σε 3 φωτογραφίες:
> 
> *WABBA MR HELLAS 1982*


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ξεθάβεις θησαυρούς Κώστα...κράτα και τίποτα!  :01. Mr. Green: 





> Συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτό αλλά...είπα έτσι, για το καλοσώρισμα, να ανεβάσω έναν Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλο, από το 1977, την εποχή που κέρδισε το Μίστερ Υδρόγειος στα μεσαία βάρη, με δεύτερο τον Ναυαρίνο και τρίτο τον Ντίκερσον. 
> Κάτι κάνω λάθος και δεν ανεβαίνει η φωτό....... Κρίμα!


Καλωσήρθες στη παρέα μας. ξαναπροσπάθησε κάποια στιγμή με τη φωτογραφία.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dinosaure

Σ' ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη... Καλώς σε βρήκα!

Θα μπορούσες να μου πεις, για να ανεβάσω φωτό από αρχείο του υπολογιστή μου, ποιο εικονίδιο χρησιμοποιώ κανονικά;;; Και σε τι μέγεθος φωτό; Ίσως γύρω στα 500Κ; :02. Confused2:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτό αλλά...είπα έτσι, για το καλοσώρισμα, να ανεβάσω έναν *Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλο*, από το 1977, την εποχή που κέρδισε το Μίστερ Υδρόγειος στα μεσαία βάρη, με δεύτερο τον Ναυαρίνο και τρίτο τον Ντίκερσον.


*Κωστας Γιαννακόπουλος,ή Gas* όπως τον λεγανε αρκετοι.....Στοιβαρος αθλητης,με αρκετες μαζες για εκεινη την εποχη,διατηρουσε γυμναστηριο στα Πατήσια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Δεν είχα δεί φωτογραφίες του Γιαννακόπουλου, αν και είναι πολυσυζητημένος αθλητής.  :03. Thumb up: 

Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια (2000+) έδινε το παρόν σε κάποιους ελληνικούς αγώνες και είχε κάτσει και κάποιες φορές κριτική επιτροπή σε αγώνες της ΠΕΣΔ αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Προσωπικα για εμενα οι καλυτεροι ανδρες του Ελληνικου ΒΒ ολων των εποχων:

1oς  ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
2ος  ΚΑΡΑΜΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ
3ος  ΦΥΤΡΟΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ


Γυναικες :

1η  ΑΒΡΑΜΗ ΛΙΤΣΑ
2η  ΚΟΨΙΑ ΒΑΝΑ
3η  ΛΕΤΣΕΝΚΟ ΒΙΚΗ

----------


## pan0z

> Προσωπικα για εμενα οι καλυτεροι ανδρες του Ελληνικου ΒΒ ολων των εποχων:
> 
> 1oς  ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
> 2ος  ΚΑΡΑΜΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ
> 3ος  ΦΥΤΡΟΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ
> 
> 
> Γυναικες :
> 
> ...


μπουρναζος? :01. Unsure:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> μπουρναζος?


Ημουν σαφης.....μιλησα για προσωπικη  αντιληψη και αποψη !

----------


## docmar

> Προσωπικα για εμενα οι καλυτεροι ανδρες του Ελληνικου ΒΒ ολων των εποχων:
> 
> 1oς  ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
> 2ος  ΚΑΡΑΜΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ
> 3ος  ΦΥΤΡΟΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ
> 
> 
> Γυναικες :
> 
> ...


Αν μου ζητουσαν να κανω μια τετοια διπλη τριαδα (γυναικες και αντρες),....δεν θα μπορουσε κανεις να δει απολυτως καμια διαφορα αναμεσα στην δικη σου και την δικη μου.- :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Τιμης ενεκεν οπωσδηποτε θα ανεφερα και τους δυο τεραστιους πριν του 2000,......ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΙΝΗΣ.

----------


## Dinosaure

Αριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος  Mr Hellas 1978

----------


## Dinosaure

Μιας και, πιο πάνω, αναφέρθηκε ο Φραγκίσκος.

----------


## Dinosaure

Ο Κώστας, που πιο πάνω αναφέρθηκε - παρουσιάστηκε, στο γυμναστήριό του στα Πατήσια.

----------


## Muscleboss

Δώσε μας υλικό Dinosaure!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερες οι φωτογραφίες Δεινόσαυρε,ο Λυμπερης δεν εχει ακουστει πολυ στους μεταγενεστερους αλλα ειχε αρκετες παρουσίες,ο Ζαφειρόπουλος πήρε το Μρ Ελλας το 1978 αλλα δεν πρεπει να είχε πολυ διαρκεια,Φραγκίσκος Μπατης αξιολογος αθλητης ,ο δε Γιαννακόπουλος με φοβερη μυικότητα για την εποχη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ρίξε υλικο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε τους ξεχάσαμε κι εγω δηλαδή μετα απο τόσα χρόνια , τον αριστείδη ζαφειρόπουλο τον γνώρησα προσωπικα με τον τσοπουρίδη στο γυμναστήριό του θεσσαλονίκη , πραγματικα μεγάλος αθλητής αλλα αργότερα επειδη  μερικοί  χάθηκαν απο τον χώρο δεν έγινε αναφορά στο όνομά τους.

καλα που τούς αναφέρουμε στο φόρουμ και μαθαίνουν και οι νέοι την ιστορία του ββ και θυμούνται οι παλιοί :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Εδώ, τον βλέπουμε στις υπαίθριες εγκαταστάσεις του Αγ. Κοσμά, Γενάρη του 1977, να εκτελεί πιάσεις με ... αρκετή βοήθεια. Αλλά και πολλά κιλά...
Σε μια περίοδο, που με ύψος 1,83μ. ζύγιζε 105 κιλά.

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για τη θερμή υποδοχή του υλικού... 
Αφού φτιάξαμε και φάγαμε μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα αρχαία ερπετά την απαραίτητη τούρτα, για την επιτυχή προσπάθεια ανάρτησης φωτογραφιών (......), επανέρχομαι με υλικό αρκετά σπάνιο, θα έλεγα.
Να σας ενημερώσω για την προτίμησή μου σε φωτό εκτός σκηνής, που τις θεωρώ περισσότερο φυσικές και ενδεικτικές των αθλητών. Λέω, λοιπόν, αν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση, όταν ξετρυπώνω και καμιά τέτοια να την ανεβάζω...
Πάντως, θεωρώ πως υλικό που βρίσκεται στην κατοχή ενός και μόνο προσώπου, είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει. Όχι μόνο γιατί δεν το απολαμβάνουν και άλλοι και δεν έχουν την ευκαιρία να ωφεληθούν από αυτό, αλλά και επειδή αν καταστραφεί το ένα αυτό αντίτυπο...τέλος. 
Οπότε, με κάθε ευκαιρία ελεύθερου χρόνου, θα ψηφιοποιώ υλικό, θα το δουλεύω - πράγμα απαραίτητο για τόσο παλιές φωτογραφίες και θα το ανεβάζω....
Ευχαριστώ Polyneikos για τις φωτό... :03. Thumb up: 
Α, αν βρεθεί και κάτι άλλο, ίσως και με περισσότερους αθλητές από τις ίδιες κατηγορίες των ίδιων αγώνων, θα χαιρόμουνα πολύ.....
Ακόμα, κοίτα τι σκέφτηκα τώρα.... Έχει κανείς επαφή με το φωτογραφικό αρχείο αγώνων εκείνης της εποχής;;; Μιλάμε για IFBB επί Θύμιου (Περσίδη). Με τα γραφεία στη Δωδεκανήσου, στο Καλαμάκι...... Είχε τότε η ομοσπονδία κάποιον φωτογράφο, που φωτογράφιζε - βιντεοσκοπούσε τους αγώνες και έδινε το υλικό στην Ομοσπονδία. Κρατούσε εκείνη αρχείο, τύπωνε φωτό στα περιοδικά και όποιος αθλητής ήθελε, μετά τον αγώνα πήγαινε στα γραφεία και αγόραζε φωτογραφίες.
Με το αρχείο αυτό εκείνης της εποχής, μπορεί να βρεθεί άκρη επαφής;;; Ή, αν μαθαίναμε το όνομα του φωτογράφου που συνεργαζόταν με το Θύμιο....
Ξέρω πως ρωτάω - ζητάω τρελά πράγματα αλλά.....ξέρω πως απευθύνομαι σε ένα τεράστιο κοινό αναγνωστών - αθλητών και, κυρίως, σε διαχειριστές του blog που είναι μέσα στα πράγματα, ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια....  
Αν σκεφτείτε κάτι σχετικό, έστω μια ιδέα και, το απαιτούμενο τρέξιμο, μπορώ να το κάνω ο ίδιος....
Επειδή ξέρω πως δε λέγονται όλα on air, το mail μου είναι jianiway@yahoo.gr

----------


## Dinosaure

Καλά πήγε το σετάκι... Κοιτάξτε μέγεθος χεριού.......
Ο ίδιος, δήλωνε τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο περίμετρο θώρακα 1,40μ, περίμετρο χεριού 0,52μ., περίμετρο μηρού 0,74μ. και περίμετρο μέσης 0,80μ.
Πάντως, όποιος δεν είχε δει το Γιάννη να τρώει, δεν ξέρει τι σημαίνει φαγητό... Απίστευτες ποσότητες... Έπαιρνε το ταψί από το φούρνο και...απλά το έτρωγε. Πιάτα και τα σχετικά, ήταν περιττές πολυτέλειες και καθυστερήσεις...
Εκείνη την εποχή, οι τεράστιες ποσότητες φαγητού θεωρούνταν απαραίτητες για την απόκτηση όγκου.

----------


## Dinosaure

Κι εδώ, τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα με φόντο τις πυραμίδες... Όταν πήγε στην Αίγυπτο για τη συμμετοχή του στο Παγκόσμιο, που πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1981, στο Κάιρο.

----------


## Dinosaure

Καλά που προνόησα να θέσω ερωτηματικά στο "τέλος", του τίτλου της προηγούμενης φωτό. 
Δείτε τα κομμάτια της πρωτοχρονιάτικης βασιλόπιτας της παρέας του Γιάννη και, έπειτα, προσέξτε και το δικό του "κομμάτι", για την ακρίβεια τη μισή πίτα στο χέρι του. 
Από την κοπή πίτας για το 1977, στα τότε γραφεία της IFBB, στην Αγίου Μελετίου 80.....

Προσεχώς, περισσότερα.....και ενδιαφέροντα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεινοσαυρε μας πορωνεις,δωσε πράγμα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Εδω αν μετραω καλα τις πλακες ειναι 230-240 κιλα ελευθερο παγκο!!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 




*Υ.Γ. Μετεφερα τις φωτογραφίες του Κωστογλακη και στο προσωπικο του αφιερωμα  Κωστογλάκης Γιάννης*

----------


## Dinosaure

Polyneikos....πολύ καλά μετράς! Τα πιάτα, εννοώ....
Άλλη εποχή. Τότε, αν δεν είμασταν και .... power lifters, ντρεπόμασταν....
Θυμάμαι, στο γυμναστήριο του Δημήτρη του Ασημομύτη, Αχαρνών και Αγ. Μελετίου - επί τη ευκαιρία γεια σου Μητσάρα, τους πήρα τους χαιρετισμούς σου με το Νίκο και σε μαθαίνω καλά και ... επί τροχών...αλλά, μαθαίνω, μιλάς για ηλικίες, γιατί φιλαράκι;;;;;;;  :01. Smile:  )..... 
Ένα βράδυ που κάναμε προπόνηση μαζί με ένα γνωστό παιδί, το Δ.Κ., χρόνια στην Καλιφόρνια που είχε φέρει την εκεί νοοτροπία. 1,85, πάνω από 100 κιλά. Τούμπανο... Σκεφτόμουνα πως, αν μπω κάτω από το στήθος του, δε θα βρεχόμουνα αν έπιανε βροχή...!!! Έκανε 90 κιλά επικλινή και ζοριζότανε....  Μόλις ήρθε η σειρα μου και με σωματικό λιγότερο από 75 κιλά τότε, με είδε να σετάρω με 120, κούνησε το κεφάλι του, χαμογέλασε και μονολόγησε... "Εγώ, είναι να κάνω προπόνηση μόνος, όταν εσείς φεύγετε από το γυμναστήριο".
Φυσικά, δεν το λέω για μένα. Όπως και πιο πάνω είπα, ήταν η φιλοσοφία στα σιδεράδικα της εποχής....
Σαν να βλέπω το Γιάννη τον Κούκο - γεια σου κι εσένα Γιάννο και, όπως κι εσύ είπες...νερό κι αλάτι.....-στο υπόγειο γυμναστήριό του στον πεζόδρομο στην Ελλοποίας εκεί, στη Μιχαήλ Βόδα, να σετάρει με .......220 Kgr στον οριζόντιο, έστω κι αν τα πιάτα κλέβανε λίγo  :01. Wink: . Βλέπεις, ήταν τα παλιά τα μπλέ, από το παλιό γυμναστήριο του Γιάννη του Κωστογλάκη..! Όταν λέμε να σετάρει, να τα ξεκολλάει μόνος του, να βγαίνει η 6ρα χωρίς ζόρι, ούτε να χτυπάνε μεταξύ τους τα πιάτα, και να τα κρεμάει...
Και,  στο Power gym, του Αλέκου του Σιατραβάνη - γεια σου Παλιαλέκοοοοοοο........Παλιόγιαννος εδώ!!!!!!!!-στο σταθμό Λαρίσης....
Θυμάμαι, εκείνο το καλοκαίρι.....-του 87 δεν ήτανε;;;;;-τότε, που πέθαινε ο κόσμος στην Αθήνα από τη ζέστη και τους φορτώνανε σε βαγόνια τραίνων - ψυγείων, επειδή δεν προλαβαίνανε να τους θάψουνε. Μια απογευματινή προπόνηση πλάτης, στο υπόγειο του Αλέκου, ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ σιδεράδικο. Κωπηλατική σε σταυρό για την πλάτη, στα 140 κιλά.... Και, μετά, όταν ήρθε η ώρα για την άρση θανάτου, στα 180 κιλά.....πάγωμα συνέχεια η πετσέτα στον ψύκτη και στο μέτωπο, για να πέσει η θερμοκρασία και η πίεση... Ούτε air condition τότε, ούτε τίποτε.... Και, όταν άρχισε το μούδιασμα - μυρμήγκιασμα μέσα στο κεφάλι, παραγγελιά στο Τζιμάρα - γεια σου καλέ μου φίλε, Δημήτρη Λ. εκεί, στις Τρεις Γέφυρες......-''αδερφέ, αν λιποθυμήσω, πάρε το 166......''. Και, πίσω, στο επόμενο σετ.....
Εποχές που, παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς, κάναμε προπόνηση στις δέκα η ώρα το βράδυ, παρέα με τον Αλέκο....
Τότε, που κάναμε προπόνηση με το Σπύρο το Μπουρνάζο, ώμους θυμάμαι εκείνο το απόγευμα και, ο έμπειρος Σπύρος μου έλεγε "ρε συ, εσύ δεν κάνεις προπόνηση, εσύ αυτοκτονείς...". Επειδή ήξερε -όπως κι εμείς άλλωστε, αλλά, ποιος το υπολόγιζε....-πόσο ακριβά στοιχίζουν οι τραυματισμοί....
Θυμάμαι, μια Κυριακή, μας είχε μαζέψει ο Σπύρος 6-7 τρελούς στο γυμναστήριό του, για να έρθει η κρατική τηλεόραση να τραβήξει βίντεο- το είχανε δείξει σε μια μεσημεριανή εκπομπή, δε θυμάμαι το όνομά της, πρέπει να 'τανε το 90-91. Κάθε ένας, έκανε και από μια άσκηση. Σε μένα, είχε πέσει ο κλήρος για βυθίσεις σε δίζυγο...με τριάντα κιλά κρεμασμένα με αλυσίδα από τη ζώνη μέσης...... Άλλος σκουώτ, άλλος πάγκο.......
Και, την επόμενη μέρα, που δείξανε την εκπομπή, ο Σπύρος πάντα ΚΑΛΟ, ΑΓΝΟ, ΑΠΛΟ παιδί, αφού μίλησε για το άθλημα που ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ γνωρίζει, με την αξιαγάπητη απλότητα που πάντα τον χαρακτήριζε και τον χαρακτηρίζει, όταν τελείωσε μονολόγησε on air: Νομίζω, καλά τα είπα....
Α ρε,  χρόνια....χρόνια.................
Παιδιά, συγνώμη που καταχράστηκα το χώρο..... Αλλά, μπήκα στη χρονομηχανή και, ξέρετε πώς είναι.... Εμείς οι δεινόσαυροι, ζούμε με τις αναμνήσεις....
Και μια του Γιαννακόπουλου, στα καλύτερά του... Ας την αφιερώσω σε ένα συχωρεμένο φίλο του, το Τζίμη το Μ. ή Σαντάνα.......για όποιον θυμάται....

Και ευχαριστώ για τη μεταφορά του υλικού στο προφίλ του Γιάννη του Κωστογλάκη, όπως και για τα καλά σας λόγια για τις φωτό... 
Πολύ καλή η δουλεία, που κάνατε στο προφίλ του Γιάννη. Μπράβο σας!!

----------


## Dinosaure

Όσον αφορά στον Αριστείδη Ζαφειρόπουλο, που εδώ τον βλέπουμε στο γυμναστήριό του στη Θεσσαλονίκη, να θυμήσουμε πως το 1977 κατέβηκε πρώτη φορά στη ζωή του σε αγώνες, στο Νιμ της Γαλλίας μαζί με τους Κωστογλάκη, Κούκο, Γιαννακόπουλο και Χατζηγεωργίου. Εκείνη τη χρονιά, κατέβηκε σε δύο διεθνείς αγώνες της IFBB. Στο Μρ. Ευρώπη και στο Μρ. Υφήλιος. 
Την επόμενη χρονιά, κέρδισε το Μρ. Ελλάς της WABBA και έλαβε μέρος στο Παγκόσμιο της ίδιας Ομοσπονδίας, στη Μαδρίτη.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Θησαυρός το αρχείο σου!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά ωραίες φωτο με αυτούς τους σπουδαίους αθλητές , εκείνο που μου έμεινε γιατι το έλεγα και λέω θα είμαι γραφικός , είναι το 87 με τον καύσωνα που δεν πατούσε ψυχή στο γυμναστήριο και έβαζα πετσέτες με κρύο νερό στο κεφάλι και εκείνο σε 5 λεπτα έβραζε , βγαίναμε στο μπαλκόνι να πάρουμε αέρα και μας ερχόταν ζεστός αέρας , τραγική κατάσταση , χωρίς κλιματιστικά ενοείτε τότε και παρ όλα αυτα δεν χάναμε προπόνηση .
εκείνο που επικρατούσε τότε και απ ότι βλέπω ήταν γενικα και στην αθήνα , είναι ότι δεν μας ενδιέφερε απλα να έχουμε μυς και όγκο αλλα αυτο να ανταποκρίνετε και σε δύναμη και γω έλεγα χαριτολογώντας λές και εκπαιδευόμαστε για χαμάληδες , αλλα αυτη η νοοτροπία επικρατούσε όχι απλα να φαινόμαστε αλλα και να είμαστε δυνατοί

----------


## Polyneikos

Παίρνωντας πασα απο τον φίλο μας δεινόσαυρο,βαζω μερικες φωτογραφίες ενος παλαιου πρωταθλητη από την Βεροια,του *Γιωργου Γουλτίδη*.
Ο Γιωργος Γουλτίδης είναι ο πατερας του "χρυσου έφηβου" Χρηστου Γουλτίδη,ο οποιος σαν εφηβος είχε παρει το παγκόσμιο της Wabba.
O πατερας Γουλτίδης συμμετείχε σε αγωνες τις δεκαετίες του 70 & 80.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο γουλτίδης η γράμμωση που είχε ήταν σεμιναριακού χαρακτήρα, ήταν ο πρώτος απο τους γνωστούς του χώρου εκτός τον τσοπουρίδη που ήταν προπονητής μου που όταν με πρωτο είδε σε αγώνες το 86 ενω αυτός ήταν γκέστ , μου εδωσε κουράγιο να συνεχήσω και πάντα δούλευε σκληρά στα χωράφια ροδάκινα φόρτωνε και πήγαινε απο το χωράφι στούς αγώνες , πάντα σε άριστη φόρμα .

τα χαρακτηριστικά του σημεία η πλάτη και οι ώμοι και χέρια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Χαίρομαι που τα δικά σας συμβούλια, αποδεικνύονται πιο αποτελεσματικά από τα υπουργικά..... 
Φυσικά σωστοί....
Πάει κανενός το μυαλό, ποιος είναι αυτός ο "παλιός" που εδώ τον βλέπουμε σε χαλαρή, οικογενειακή στιγμή;;;Του ζήτησα να ρίξει τα μαλλιά μπροστά, για να σας δυσκολέψω...

Και, δεν έχετε παράπονο. Μέσα στο κλίμα της εποχής και των σαράντα βαθμών παραμένω....

----------


## TToni Shark

Απλά απίστευτο υλικό :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Να 'σαι καλά, Shark.....
Χαίρομαι,  που δεν είμαι ο μόνος που του αρέσουν οι φωτό - στιγμιότυπα της καθημερινότητας, των πολύ παλαιών αθλητών.
Κάντε μια προσπάθεια να τον βρείτε.. Αν το .... σήμα κατατεθέν στις φωτό του Μηνά Πανίκογλου, ήταν εκείνο το μαγιό, του συγκεκριμένου, ήταν τα μαλλιά... 
Δεν ήταν και πολλοί οι αθλητές της εποχής με τόσο μακρυά...
Άντε, θα προλάβουν πάλι οι διαχειριστές.....

----------


## Muscleboss

> Χαίρομαι που τα δικά σας συμβούλια, αποδεικνύονται πιο αποτελεσματικά από τα υπουργικά..... 
> Φυσικά σωστοί....
> Πάει κανενός το μυαλό, ποιος είναι αυτός ο "παλιός" που εδώ τον βλέπουμε σε χαλαρή, οικογενειακή στιγμή;;;Του ζήτησα να ρίξει τα μαλλιά μπροστά, για να σας δυσκολέψω...
> 
> Και, δεν έχετε παράπονο. Μέσα στο κλίμα της εποχής και των σαράντα βαθμών παραμένω....


Φίλε Dinosaure, μας έκανες τρίπλα τώρα. Το δύσκολο της φωτογραφίας δεν είναι να αναγνωρίσουμε το Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα, αλλά θα τολμήσουμε να προβλέψουμε οτι το μωρό που κρατά στα χέρια του είναι η κόρη του.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dinosaure

Εμ, το είπα στον άλλο φίλο, θα προλάβουν οι διαχειριστές.....!!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Bonus για την επιτυχία, φωτογραφία του ίδιου σε μια στιγμή .... προδοσίας, αφιερωμένη δηλαδή σε άλλο άθλημα.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Έτσι που το πάμε, θα αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες των αθλητών, που δε θα τις έχουν ούτε οι ίδιοι.....
Μια και δε μου απαντήσατε ποιος κέρδισε το '85 το Μρ. Στερεά Ελλάς -όχι πως δε θα το ξέρετε, μάλλον δε θα προσέξατε την ερώτηση...- που 4ος βγήκε ο Σπύρος ο Φραντζιάς, ας ανεβάσω μια - δυο φωτό του από τον αγώνα εκείνο.....
Νίκος Τσουνάκης, λοιπόν....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Να πεις.... Δε εξαιρούνται οι διαχειριστές. Γιατί, από τους άλλους επισκέπτες, μάλλον δύσκολο να βρεθεί κάποιος να το γνωρίζει....
> Πώς θα προχωρήσουμε σε άλλα;;;
> Άψογο το σχόλιο για το μαγιό... Όντως, σήμα κατατεθέν!!!
> Και, επειδή το έχω σε κακό να μπω και να μην ανεβάσω τίποτε......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28549
> Σπύρος Φραντζιάς, εδώ 4ος Μρ. Στερεά Ελλάς το 1985. Με πρώτον τον.......;;
> Τον έχετε και μέσα στους αθλητές της "Αφρόκρεμας"........
> Α, δε μου είπες ποια χρονιά έγινε το γεγονός, αν θυμάσαι βέβαια.


οι διαχειριστές αν και πολυ νεότεροι μπορούν και ξεχωρίζουν τους παλιούς αθλητές , αυτο δείχνει και ότι είναι πραγματικοί φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος .

εγω επειδη ζούσα σε επαρχία ενω τούς γνωρίζω όλους τούς παλιούς αθλητές πολλα περιοδικα επειδη ποτε δεν έφταναν τότε στα μέρη μας δεν ήταν γνωστοί στούς περισσότερους , εγω κάποια για να τα πάρω έδινα παραγγελία σε κανέναν όταν πήγαινε θεσσαλονίκη η αθήνα και αργότερα κατόπιν παρότρυνσης μερικών πορωμένων ζητήσαμε και τα έφερνε ενα βιβλιοπωλείο και πρακτορείο τύπου στην καβάλα 

ο σπύρος ο φραντζιάς σ αυτη την φωτο πρέπει να ήταν στον πρώτο η απο τούς πρώτους αγώνες του , το δυσάρεστο γεγονός ακριβώς δεν θυμάμε αν και ήμουν στον αγώνα αλλα πρέπει να ήταν 2008 χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος

----------


## Dinosaure

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ για τα τόσο καλά λόγια σας... Κάνετε ένα αρχαίο, γιγάντιο ερπετό να ... πρασινίζει....!!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Βλέπω πολλούς fun του αθλήματος αλλά και του αρχειακού υλικού, από Βόρεια Ελλάδα...
giannis 64, sTeLaKoS, TRIANTAFYLLOU, Kutsup....... Μπράβο παιδιά....

Ηλία....όπως τα λες είναι... Για να κάνει κανείς body building την εποχή εκείνη, έπρεπε να αναπτύξει κι άλλες δεξιότητες. Όπως του εφευρέτη μηχανολόγου...
"Αφού δεν σακατευτήκαμε τότε..."  Χμμμμμ.... Όλο και κάτι μας έμεινε. Απλά, η ταλαιπωρία θέλει κάμποσα χρόνια για να δείξει τα αποτελέσματά της... :01. Smile: 

Μuscleboss....ΚΑΙ για το κοριτσάκι της φωτό, κάνατε σωστή ....  ταυτοποίηση. Η κόρη του είναι. Απόδειξη, η επόμενη φωτό. Ίδια ημέρα, ίδια παραλία.... ήταν οικογενειακή η περίσταση βλέπεις. Εδώ, ο Βασίλης, με την αγαπημένη του σύζυγο...

----------


## Dinosaure

Και....ας εκδηλώσω τη χαρά μου, ανεβάζοντας άλλη μία φωτογραφία από τις αγαπημένες μου - αυτές τις εκτός σκηνής και αγώνων, δηλαδή, του κορυφαίου Γιαννακόπουλου. Από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70. Ας την αφιερώσω, μάλιστα, σε έναν φίλο του Κώστα και συχνό επισκέπτη του γυμναστηρίου του, συχωρεμένο εδώ και δύο δεκαετίες, το Τζίμη τον Σαντάνα.....για όσους θυμούνται.

----------


## Dinosaure

gym.......ΚΟΠΕΛΛΑ ΕΣΑΙ...;;;!!! ΟΥΠΣ!!!!!! Πώς την πάτησα έτσι;;;;;;;;;;;: 
Δε μου προέκυψε αυτό το ... στοιχείο, από τους προηγούμενους διαλόγους μας!!!!
Χαίρομαι που μια κοπέλλα είναι ενεργό μέλος σε μια τέτοια διαδικτυακή παρέα, αλλά και που εκτιμάει το αρχειακό υλικό που ανεβαίνει με ... καταιγιστικό ρυθμό την περίοδο αυτή, στο forum.
Να 'σαι καλά....και με το καλό να πατήσεις τα πάτρια εδάφη, σε δυο βδομάδες...

Και, είδες σύμπτωση;; Μόλις ανέβασε ο διαχειριστής έναν τιμημένο ομογενή από Γερμανία...

Polyneikos....Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες, σημαντικές οι πληροφορίες, πολύ καλή η επιλογή προσώπου... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

Ας δούμε, λοιπόν, τον ίδιο αθλητή, που αναχωρεί από Ορλύ για Νιμ - Γαλλία, μαζί με την υπόλοιπη Ελληνική ομάδα για το Παγκόσμιο της IFBB του '77.
Εκεί, κατέβηκαν ο Κωστογλάκης στα βαρέα, οι Γιαννακόπουλος και Ζαφειρόπουλος στα μεσαία και οι Χατζηγεωργίου και Κούκος στα ελαφρά.  
Εξάλλου, τους Κούκο - Χατζηγεωργίου - Μώρο, είχαμε την ευκαιρία να τους απολαύσουμε σε πολλά μεταξύ τους κομπάριζον, σε Ελληνικούς αγώνες.




Στην επόμενη, από τα παρασκήνια του ίδιου αγώνα, βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο το Χατζηγεωργίου, πίσω του το Ζαφειρόπουλο,
πιο πίσω το Γιαννακόπουλο και, στο βάθος, το Γιάννη τον Κούκο.... Τελευταίος .... αχνοφαίνεται ο χαμογελαστός Κωστογλάκης....



Μια και ανφερθήκαμε πάλι στο Γιάννη τον Κωστογλάκη, καθώς και σε διεθνείς συμμετοχές Ελλήνων, ας δούμε τον τελευταίο
σε συμμετοχή του στο Παγκόσμιο της IFBB του 1978, στο Ακαπούλκο του Μεξικού....
Όπως λέει και το παλιό χορευτικό, του '85 .... I realy can't forget those Acapulco nights.....



Αυτά....... με την καλημέρα μου σε όλη την παρέα.....

----------


## madlen

καλημερα δεινοσαυρε!!! και σε ολο το φορουμ φυσικα.Εχω ξετρελαθει με τις φωτο και ας μην εχω και μεγαλες γνωσεις πανω στο "θεμα". Πιο κοντα στο αθλημα ημουν στην εποχη 
89-93 που παρακολουθουσα σιωπηλα καθως το αγορι μου και τωρα ο αντρας μου επαιρνε μερος σε αγωνες και με διακρισεις (αλλά δεν ειναι του παροντος) και εχω γνωρισει και εχω δει απο κοντα ολα τα μεγαθηρια της εποχης εκεινης..Τι να πρωτοθυμηθω... τον Κωστογλάκη, τον Κοπαριδη, τον Κρυσταλλη ( με τους αψογους κοιλιακους), τον Γριβα τον Γουλτιδη, τον Γκινη (Η πλατη του δεν χωραγε απο την πορτα στην ευθεια) , τον Ασημομυτη ( :02. Shock: τρελες γαμπες) τον Κοσιφυδη τον Φυτρο, Μπουρναζος,Βολικος, και παραααααααααα πολυ αλλοι...πανεμορφες εποχες..Πωπω και γυναικες.. Λιτσα Αβραμη, Λενστενκο .. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  Θα εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερως και αλλες φωτο και πληροφοριες απο την "χρυση εποχη" :01. Wink:

----------


## Dinosaure

Καλή σου μέρα, madlen...

Χαρά μας να σας ταξιδεύουμε στο χρόνο...και να ξυπνάμε γλυκές αναμνήσεις όλων μας...

Θα κάνουμε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούμε επ' αυτού...  :01. Smile: 

Αν βρεθεί και κάποιος με ΠΟΛΥ χρόνο, να συγκεντρώσει ΟΛΟ το υλικό, που ανεβαίνει στο forum -και από οπουδήποτε αλλού - για κάθε αθλητη και να δημιουργήσει ένα φάκελλο φωτογραφιών και πληροφοριών με τον καθένα από αυτούς.....θα δημιουργούνταν ένα πραγματικά πολύτιμο αρχείο...

Ακόμα και μια έκθεση θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί σε ένα χώρο, για την ιστορία του Ελληνικού Body Building... Μόνιμη ή περιστασιακή....
Με παλαιό έντυπο υλικό, τυπωμένες φωτογραφίες, προβολές βίντεο και ψηφιακού υλικού κλπ....

Και μόνο η συγκίνηση των παλαιών αθλητών, που θα επισκέπτονταν έναν τέτοιο χώρο και θα ξαναζούσαν την ιστορία τους από την αρχή, θα άξιζε τον "κόπο".....

Λέω εγώ, τώρα..... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Αγγελος Πηττας διαγωνιστηκε σε αρκετους αγωνες από την παρθενογεννεση του αγωνιστικου bbing.
Ισως η καλύτερη στιγμη του , η ανακύρηξη του Μρ Aθηνα 1975!!

----------


## Dinosaure

Polyneikos.....Μπράβο σου που θυμήθηκες τον Άγγελο τον Πηττά....... Και πραγματικά όμορφες φωτό.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :03. Thumb up: 

Ηλία .... ομολογώ πως την πατέντα να παίρνω ... ληγμένα, δεν την είχα σκεφθεί τότε.... Τα τελευταία χρόνια, κατάλαβα πως, εκτός του οικονομικού παράγοντα, είναι και τα αποτελέσματα καλύτερα. Γενικά μιλώντας, όχι για συμπληρώματα  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 
Είχα ένα ολόκληρο πατάρι γεμάτο, με ό,τι κουτί μπορείς να φανταστείς... Όταν δε χωρούσε πλέον άλλα, έβαζα τα μικρότερα μέσα στα μεγαλύτερα..... 
Και, δυστυχώς, σε μια μετακόμιση θεώρησα βλακώδες να κουβαλάω τα άδεια κουτιά,  οπότε τα πέταξα...
Σε αυτά που ανέβασα τώρα, απλά έτυχε να έχω πραγματάκια μέσα, γι¨αυτό γλίτωσαν....
Έστω και σε τέτοια κατάσταση...
Πάντως, είδες που αυτή πρωτείνη γράφει "πίνεται με γάλα ή με νερό;;;" Ε, ψέμματα είναι. Δεν πίνεται....με ΤΙΠΟΤΕ. Καθόλου και γενικά....
Δεν έλιωνε σε τίποτε, ούτε σε γάλα ούτε σε νερό, η μυρωδιά και η γεύση της δεν είχανε συναντηθεί ποτέ - ούτε τυχαία... - με τη βανίλια και, όταν την "έφτιαχνα", καθώς η μυρωδιά απλωνότανε σε ολόκληρη της κουζίνα, η μάνα μου κάθε φορά απορούσε "πώς το έπινα αυτό το πράγμα"..... 
Δεν έχω πιει - φάει ποτέ τίποτε χειρότερο. Και, πίστεψέ με, για διάφορους λόγους - επιβίωσης δηλαδή, έχω φάει πράγματα και σε κατάσταση που δεν είναι πολύ εύκολο να φανταστεί κανείς....
Καλά, για την αποτελεσματικότητά του "προϊόντος"... ούτε λόγος να γίνεται. Αλλά, με την τρέλα που κουβάλαγα την εποχή εκείνη......

gym, όπως μου τα λες -φορτηγό;;;;;- ακούγεται σαν μόνιμος επαναπατρισμός... Σωστά κατάλαβα;;; Δε νομίζω να γίνεται τόσο κουβάλημα, για λίγες μέρες διακοπών... 
Αν καλά κατάλαβα, λοιπόν... μεγάλη απόφαση σε τέτοιες εποχές....  :01. Unsure:  
Καλό κουράγιο, σου εύχομαι :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  σε αυτή την αγαπημένη χώρα, που ακόμα δεν έχει χορτάσει από τα κανιβαλικά γεύματα, στα οποία καταβροχθίζει εμάς, τα παιδιά της.....

----------


## Dinosaure

Αυτόν τον "μεγάλο" της δεκαετίας του ¨70, να υποθέσω πως τον αναγνωρίζετε σε ένα από τα πρώτα ποζαρίσματα της ζωής του;;; 
Κάπου, στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του¨60, πρέπει να είναι η φωτό...

Έχουμε αρχίσει να πλησιάζουμε επικίνδυνα, στην εποχή της Κτίσεως του Κόσμου.....

----------


## Muscleboss

Για Γιαννακόπουλο μου φέρνει. Ακουμπήσαμε την "προ-ιστορία" Dinosaure... πόσο πίσω μπορουμε να πάμε πιά;  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dinosaure

Εύγε Muscleboss...!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Να σου πω.... Σίγουρα δεν ανήκεις στη ... γενιά των δεινοσαύρων;;;;;;; Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Κοίτα....παλιότερη γενιά Ελλήνων Bodybuilders, δεν έχει...... Η μόνη εναλλακτική, είναι να αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε αυτούς σε βρεφική ηλικία.... Έτσι, έκανα κι εγώ αρχή με το Γκας....... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Και....η απόδειξη. Στην ίδια, χαρακτηριστική του πόζα....

----------


## Dinosaure

Ξεκινώντας από το χτες και, σταδιακά, ερχόμενος προς το σήμερα, για να βοηθάω με χαρακτηριστικότερες φωτογραφίες.....
Σας θυμίζει κάποιον;;;

Αν μου πείτε "όχι", θα ανεβάσω κάτι πιο πρόσφατο....
Αν, πάλι, το βρείτε κι αυτό ..... δε με βλέπω να ξανανεβάζω quiz......
Πάντως, ομολογώ πως εγώ δε θα τον αναγνώριζα με ΤΙΠΟΤΕ, αν είχα δει μόνο αυτή τη φωτογραφία του......

----------


## Polyneikos

Ειναι κακης αναλυσης φωτογραφίας και το προσωπο δεν φιανεται αλλα και προφανως επειδη ο αθλητης ειναι σε νεαρη ηλικια δεν διακρινω εγω τουλαχιστον κατι χαρακτηριστικο από τον σωματοτυπο του...Αν τον γνωριζω βεβαια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Να διευκρινίσω, πως δεν είναι από τους "μεγάλους" του αθλήματος.
Aλλά, για ειδικό - οικογενειακό λόγο, είναι γνωστός. Αν πω περισσότερα, τον "έδωσα". 
Αν δεν το έκανα ήδη........

----------


## Dinosaure

Σε πιο πρόσφατη "έκδοση"....

Ό,τι τον ξέρεις, είναι σίγουρο Polyneikos.... Τώρα, πήγε το μυαλό σου κάπου;;;

----------


## Dinosaure

;;;;;

----------


## Polyneikos

Χμμμ...Τωρα εγινε αρκετα ευκολο,ας προσφερω και εγω κατι στο τραπεζι για "μεζε" :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

:01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Αφού συγχαρώ τον Polyneikos, που είναι ένας ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δυνατός λύτης (!!!!!!), ας το "κάψω", με μια - θα μου επιτρέψετε να πιστεύω - αρκετά σπάνια φωτογραφία, των δύο αδερφών....

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω σε εχω προλαβει,την εχω αναρτησει στο τοπικ του Σπύρου  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post394899

----------


## Dinosaure

ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΣ...!!!! Δεν την είδα στην "αφρόκρεμα", και πίστευα πως δεν θα την είχες...!!
ΑΞΙΟΣ!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Την κατεβάζω, λοιπόν....

----------


## Polyneikos

Κανενα θεμα,αστην να υπάρχει,πολλες φωτο ποσταρονται διπλα,ειδικα όταν ειναι τόσο καλες :03. Thumb up: 
(Εξαλλου εδω η αναφορα είναι για τον ΚΩΣΤΑ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟ)..Ουπς,μου ξεφυγε! :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dinosaure

:01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αν βρεθεί και κάποιος με ΠΟΛΥ χρόνο, να συγκεντρώσει ΟΛΟ το υλικό, που ανεβαίνει στο forum -και από οπουδήποτε αλλού - για κάθε αθλητη και να δημιουργήσει ένα φάκελλο φωτογραφιών και πληροφοριών με τον καθένα από αυτούς.....θα δημιουργούνταν ένα πραγματικά πολύτιμο αρχείο...
> 
> Ακόμα και μια έκθεση θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί σε ένα χώρο, για την ιστορία του Ελληνικού Body Building... Μόνιμη ή περιστασιακή....
> Με παλαιό έντυπο υλικό, τυπωμένες φωτογραφίες, προβολές βίντεο και ψηφιακού υλικού κλπ....
> 
> Και μόνο η συγκίνηση των παλαιών αθλητών, που θα επισκέπτονταν έναν τέτοιο χώρο και θα ξαναζούσαν την ιστορία τους από την αρχή, θα άξιζε τον "κόπο".....
> 
> Λέω εγώ, τώρα.....


Το αρχείο έχει ήδη αρχίσει να σχηματίζεται (υπεύθυνος ο συνήθης ύποπτος Polyneikos), αλλά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα, η έκθεση και τα αφιερώματα είναι εφικτά. Ας αναλογιστούμε ότι λιγότερο από 2 χρόνια πριν το υλικό για την ιστορία του Ελληνικού Bbing ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο στο διαδίκτυο, ενώ τώρα έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα από φωτογραφίες, πληροφορίες, βίντεο, συνεντεύξεις και μέσα από το φόρουμ έχει αρχίσει να αναζωοπυρώνεται το ενδιαφέρον για το παρελθόν του αθλήματος. Είναι θέμα χρόνου νομίζω όλα όσα ανέφερες Δεινόσαυρε.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## giannis64

ας ανεβασω και εγω λοιπον 2 φωτο ενος αθλητη, που και αυτος με την σειρα του εβαλε ενα λιθαρακι στο ελληνικο ββ. αν και μεταγενεστερος απο αυτους που εχετε ανεβασει εσεις.
δεν παυει ομως να ειναι ενας αθλητης με πολλες επιτυχιες, και παντα σεμνος.




εδω ειναι περιπου στην ηλικια των 17-18 χρονων, πριν ακομα λαβει μερος σε αγωνες.
ελπιζω να καταλαβατε για ποιον μιλαμε.

----------


## DIM.K

Αργυρακης?

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:   σωστος..

----------


## Dinosaure

Με χαρoποιεί η πληροφορία σου, Muscleboss...!!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Καλό κουράγιο και καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου, Polyneikos  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Και, ό,τι μπορούμε να συνεισφέρουμε ..... εδώ είμαστε.....

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες, giannis64  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Μπράβο..!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο στρατης εδω είναι όπως είπες γιάννη 17-18 χρονών και ήταν πρίν κατεβεί ακόμη σε αγώνα και ενοείτε δεν είχε ακουμπήσει τίποτε απο απαγορευμένο .

είχε το καλούπι και είχε και προδιαγραφές να βάζει μυς επάνω του και σε πολυ σύντομο διάστημα άλλαζε σωματικα και όλο βελτιωνόταν  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ απο μερους μου για αυτο το ταξίδι που μας κάνετε μέσα στις πρωτες δεκαετίες του ελληνικού bodybuilidng που μεχρι σημερα οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας τους νεοτερους αγνοουσαμε 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Και, εδώ, ο Κώστας ο Μπουρνάζος, φωτογραφημένος την ίδια χρονιά - καλοκαίρι του ¨79 - εκτός σκηνής....

----------


## Dinosaure

Εδώ, ένα στιγμιότυπο από τη ζωή του μεγάλου Έλληνα πρωταθλητή, Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου.
Στη Θήβα, υπηρετών τη στρατιωτική θητεία του, μαζί με το λοχαγό του κ. Φουρνογεράκη.
Πάντως, δε μπορείτε να πείτε... Γυάλισμα οι αρβύλες, ε;;;; Άξιος..!   :01. Smile: 

Άραγε, κ. διαχειριστά, κατάφερα αυτή τη φορά να ανεβάσω υλικό για το Σπύρο, που δεν το έχετε στη διάθεσή σας;;;  :01. Smile:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Smile:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Εδώ, ένα στιγμιότυπο από τη ζωή του μεγάλου Έλληνα πρωταθλητή, Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου.
> Στη Θήβα, υπηρετών τη στρατιωτική θητεία του, μαζί με το λοχαγό του κ. Φουρνογεράκη.
> Πάντως, δε μπορείτε να πείτε... Γυάλισμα οι αρβύλες, ε;;;; Άξιος..!  
> 
> Άραγε, κ. διαχειριστά, κατάφερα αυτή τη φορά να ανεβάσω υλικό για το Σπύρο, που δεν το έχετε στη διάθεσή σας;;;


Aραγε ποσες πρωτεινες ειχε ο γκοτζιλας μεσα στη κουραμανα ??? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Πολλές υποθέτω και...βαθείας καταψύξεως....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κι αυτες πολυ ωραίες και σπάνιες φωτο εγω πάντως πρώτη φορά τις βλέπω , αλλα ο κώστας (πολυνεικος) είναι φαντομάς ποτε δεν ξέρεις , κάποια άκρη έχει δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς και μας βγάζει σπάνιο υλικό , αλλα αυτες φαντάζομαι δεν τις έχει  :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πώ πω τι υλικό βγάζεις δεινόσαυρε , τον θόδωρο τον γνώρισα προσωπικα και το 86 παίξαμε μαζί αλλα σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες , πολυ καλός αθλητής κλασικό σώμα και αρμονικό και θυμάμε είχε χάσει στο γενικό απο τον κοπαρίδη , που ενω ο θόδωρος είχε πιο όμορφο αισθητικα σώμα απίστευτους κοιλιακούς (ενω ο κοπαρίδης γενετικα δεν είχε κοιλιακούς ) παρ όλα αυτα έχασε λόγω της μάζας και μυικότητας που υπερήχε ο κοπαρίδης. ενω ο τσουκαλίδης ο θόδωρος ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών και συμμετρίας  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Γι¨αυτό μου άρεσε αυτή η εποχή. Ηλία. Επειδή το ζητούμενο ήταν η ανάπτυξη, με επιδιωκόμενο ένα άψογο αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα... Στη μεταγενέστερη, το ζητούμενο έγινε η ανάπτυξη....η ανάπτυξη.....η ανάπτυξη.... 
Καθαρά αμερικάνικο μοντέλο, με απώλεια του αρχαιοελληνικού πρωτύπου αισθητικής, καθώς και της αίσθησης του μέτρου και της ισορροπίας. 
Αυτό, πέραν του αμφισβητούμενου -από το ευρύ κοινό,τουλάχιστο- αποτέλεσμα, έχει και άλλες προφανείς και αυτονόητες επιπτώσεις, από τη διαδικασία επίτευξής του... Κυρίως, στην υγεία των αθλητών.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aκουω τον δεινόσαυρο να με καλει...
Απαντω λοιπον με ενα κουιζ...Σε ποιον ανηκει αυτη η διπλη δικεφαλων;



Αν θελετε βοήθεια,πεστε μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Aκουω τον δεινόσαυρο να με καλει...
> Απαντω λοιπον με ενα κουιζ...Σε ποιον ανηκει αυτη η διπλη δικεφαλων;
> 
> 
> 
> Αν θελετε βοήθεια,πεστε μου


Κουκος ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κουκος ?


όχι! :01. Sad:

----------


## Dinosaure

Αν θέλουμε βοήθεια;;;; Με αυτά που ανεβάζεις και τα κάνεις και κουίζ, φίλε μου, ....γιατρό θέλουμε....
Κοίτα, από τα μαλλιά προσπαθώ.....να ¨ναι ο Μακρίδης;;;;; Ο Δημήτρης;;;
Πότε θα ανεβάσω φωτό μια ...μύτη, και θα σε βάλω να βρεις τίνος είναι..... αυτό δεν ξέρω..!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν βαλω μπροστινη θα το κανω πολυ ευκολο...
Ειχε γυμναστηριο στον Πειραια (Νικαια νομίζω),με πολλες -πολλες συμμετοχες,ειχε κερδίσει το Mr Οδύσσεια το 1986,Γενικό Τίτλο.(και αλλους φυσικα)Πιο ευκολο δεν μπορω να το κανω...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο τασος πρέπει να είναι ο μώρος
ο μακρίδης απο καβάλα είχε μεγάλα χέρια

----------


## Dinosaure

Το μόνο δεύτερο σγουρό μαλλί...και η μεγάλη -επί σκηνής, φυσικά- κόντρα του Κούκου.  Τ.Μ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρτε λοιπον και μια μπροστινη

----------


## GREEK POWER

Τουλαχιστον οσο ηταν γυρισμενος δικαιολογημενα δεν τον γνωριζαμε......................... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dinosaure

Σ.Τ.;;;;;;
Αν και είναι σε ......ημιάγρια κατάσταση στη φωτό..! :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω το είπα πάντως τον μώρο μου φέρνει με ξυρισμένο μουστάκι και με γυρισμένη πλάτη το είπα , αν είναι κάποιος άλλος δεν γνωρίζω

----------


## Polyneikos

> ο τασος πρέπει να είναι ο μώρος


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kυριοι σε αυτη την φωτογραφια δεν θα σας βοηθησω καθολου...Ειναι πολύ σπανια....
Αν μιλησω ,κινδυνευω :01. Mr. Green: 




υ.γ. Ηλία εσυ μην βιαστεις να μιλησεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dinosaure

Σωστός Ηλία!!!!! Εκείνο το χαρακτηριστικό στόμα του Μώρου - χωρίς μουστάκι - , δε φαίνεται στη μπροστινή φωτό...λόγω γωνίας προφανώς..... Και αυτό με έκανε να αμφιβάλω........ Η σταθερότητά σου στις αρχικές σου επιλογές αποδίδει.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Περίπου χρονιά, Polyneikos.....;;; Να πάει κάπου το μυαλό μας......

----------


## Dinosaure

Πάντως, Γκιουλέα μου θυμίζει.....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε καλα βάλε και τίποτε δύσκολο ρε κώστα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: δεν το λέω όμως , άντε γιατι είναι και φίλος και έχουμε κάτσει και μαζί σε επιτροπή ,εγω το ξαναλέω τότε τα περιοδικα με το ζόρι τα βρίσκαμε στην επαρχία , αλλα αυτούς τους ανθρώπους πολλους τους έχω ζήσει και δεί απο κοντα σε αγώνες , σπάνια μεν αλλα δεν ξεχνιούνται  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πάντως, Γκιουλέα μου θυμίζει.....


Οχι,δεν ειναι ο Γκιουλεας....Ειναι δεκαετία 60...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βασίλης Μπουζιανας,Μρ Αθηνα 1966,στον πρώτο ελληνικό αγωνα bodybuilding στα χρονικα!!* :03. Thumb up: 




> Kυριοι σε αυτη την φωτογραφια δεν θα σας βοηθησω καθολου...Ειναι πολύ σπανια....
> Αν μιλησω ,κινδυνευω

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε, δε θα τον αναγνώριζα με τίποτε........ Αλλά, τώρα που το λες....... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ευχαριστούμε ΠΟΛΥ για τη φωτογραφία :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  Την αποθηκεύω .......

Τον Πάνο, τον είχανε βρει τότε, τελικά, ή τον αποκάλυψες;;;;;; Εγώ που τον ήξερα, θα πιω μια παγωμένη μπύρα, άμα βρεθώ στα μέρη σου;;;; 
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

αν και εχει δικο του τοπικ, νομιζω πως του αξιζει και μια θεση εδω*.

Παρασκευας Αργυρακης*

ένας αθλητής ο οποίος διέπρεψε στα τέλη του 1960 και στης αρχές του 1970.

το 1969 τον Ιανουάριο πήρε την πρώτη θέση στο mr Αθήνα και το καλοκαίρι της ίδιας χρονιάς τον τίτλο του mr Hellas..

----------


## Dinosaure

giannis64, ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ φωτό..... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Και με ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ποιότητα.!!!!!! Κάποιος, έχει πολύ καλό scanner....... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

σε ηλικια ανω των 70 ετων πλεον ο κ παρασκευας αργυρακης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αθηνα,1981.Το πρωτο πανευρωπαικο πρωταθλημα της WABBA που φιλοξενηθηκε στην χωρα μας,διοργανωθηκε από τον αείμνηστο Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα.
*Ψηλή κατηγορία ανδρων,μπορείτε να αναγνωρίσετε καποιους σε αυτη την φωτο;

----------


## GREEK POWER

Μπουζιανας δεξια ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι,τερμα δεξια όπως κοιταμε είναι ο Μπουζιανας :03. Clap:

----------


## DIM.K

συμφωνω για τον Μπουζιανα, αριστερα πρεπει να ειναι ο Μωρος!

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Ο δεύτερος από δεξιά, μήπως είναι ο Νίκος ο Καρανικόλας;;;

----------


## Dinosaure

Θα καταλάβατε, πως έγινε λάθος εκ παραδρομής.... Ο δεύτερος από αριστερά, εννοούσα...
Και, αυτός που απομένει....αμφιβάλλω αν είναι Έλληνας.....ο δεύτερος από δεξιά δηλαδή.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην φωτογραφία ειναι μονο 2 Ελληνες,ο Τασος Μωρος και ο Βασιλης Μπουζιανας.Οι αλλοι 2 ειναι ξενοι αθλητες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Στην φωτογραφία ειναι μονο 2 Ελληνες,ο Τασος Μωρος και ο Βασιλης Μπουζιανας.Οι αλλοι 2 ειναι ξενοι αθλητες


Αυτον τον αγωνα θυμαμαι ,τον ειχα δει με αδεια απο τον στρατο οταν ημουν φανταρος. Οταν ανηξε η αυλαια εμεινα αφωνος ,το ευρωπαικο επιπεδο τοτε δεν ειχε σχεση με το ελληνικο.Γενικος νικητης ηταν ο Γαλλος Γκαβεν Λαμπερ. Υπηρχαν αθλητες στους τζουνιορ που κανανε μεγαλη καριερα,οπως Περυ Ντιμει,Μπραιαν Μπουκαναν,Πιερο Βεντουρατο.

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, να μην ελπίζω πως θυμάσαι το όνομα του αθλητή που ψάχνω, του δεύτερου δηλαδή από αριστερά, έτσι;;;  :01. Unsure: 
Όπως και να έχει, ευχαριστούμε γι¨αυτή τη συμβολή σου στο ταξίδι στο χρόνο....  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, να μην ελπίζω πως θυμάσαι το όνομα του αθλητή που ψάχνω, του δεύτερου δηλαδή από αριστερά, έτσι;;; 
> Όπως και να έχει, ευχαριστούμε γι¨αυτή τη συμβολή σου στο ταξίδι στο χρόνο....


Φιλε Dinosayre παντα πρεπει να ελπιζουμε :01. Smile: .Ο δευτερος απο αριστερα ηταν ενας Γιουγκοσλαβος ανευ σημασιας κ λεγοταν Πριλιεβιτς ,ο 2ος δεξια ηταν Σουηδος,Τομας Μπαστρομ.  Οταν περασε διπλα μου η Ερρικα Μες που κερδισε τον γενικο τιτλο στισ γυναικες , ντυμενη με μια κολητη φορμα,νομιζα πως ηταν ενα μικροσκοπικο αγαλμα που το εσκασε απο καποιον γλυπτη ,η μεσουλα της κ οι γλουτοι της ηταν απιστευτοι.

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, αντί άλλου ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, ανεβάζω μια φωτό από το εν λόγω "κουκλάκι". 
Αφού ζητήσω από τους διαχειριστές, που γνωρίζουν τους "χώρους" του bodybuilding.gr, να μεταφέρουν τη φωτό στο χώρο που της ταιριάζει αν δεν είναι εκεί που την ανάρτησα.... Στην αφιερώνω.....

Η φωτό, είναι μεταγενέστερη, από το ΄86. Επειδή αυτή είχα πιο πρόχειρη. Αν και, προσωπικά, η εν λόγω δεσποινίδα μου άρεσε περισσότερο την εποχή που εσύ την είδες από κοντά....
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...925#post417925

----------


## Dinosaure

Άντε, δεύτερο ...χαλβά θα φτιάξω. Έφτασα τα εκατό μηνύματα. σε χρόνο ρεκόρ...!!! Σας ζάλισα στο forum  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Ο πρώτος χαλβάς, ήτανε για την πρώτη μου επιτυχημένη ανάρτηση φωτό, μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Πριν από ενάμισι μήνα, περίπου... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Να πως σε όλους σας πως, πραγματικά, *χαίρομαι* που βρέθηκα εδώ και γνωριστήκαμε. Και *να συγχαρώ* τους πάντες, από διαχειριστές έως περιστασιακούς επισκέπτες, επειδή έχουν καταφέρει να αποτελεί το Bodybuilding.gr ένα διαδικτυακό ΚΟΣΜΗΜΑ.... 
Με οργάνωση, κανόνες που ΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ, ήθος, επίπεδο, φιλικό περιβάλλον. 
Και, βεβαίως, έναν χώρο που κατορθώνει να προσφέρει *πραγματικά καλές υπηρεσίες* στο άθλημα του body building και σε όσους ασχολούνται με αυτό.....
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ....!!!

Υπογραφή: Ενα αρχαίο ερπετό........

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, αντί άλλου ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, ανεβάζω μια φωτό από το εν λόγω "κουκλάκι". 
> Αφού ζητήσω από τους διαχειριστές, που γνωρίζουν τους "χώρους" του bodybuilding.gr, να μεταφέρουν τη φωτό στο χώρο που της ταιριάζει αν δεν είναι εκεί που την ανάρτησα.... Στην αφιερώνω.....
> 
> Η φωτό, είναι μεταγενέστερη, από το ΄86. Επειδή αυτή είχα πιο πρόχειρη. Αν και, προσωπικά, η εν λόγω δεσποινίδα μου άρεσε περισσότερο την εποχή που εσύ την είδες από κοντά....
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...925#post417925


Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση  :01. Wink: .Οπως ειπες κ εσυ ,στην φωτο ειχε αρχισει να ξεφευγει μυικα για την εποχη εκεινη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Άντε, δεύτερο ...χαλβά θα φτιάξω. Έφτασα τα εκατό μηνύματα. σε χρόνο ρεκόρ...!!! Σας ζάλισα στο forum 
> Ο πρώτος χαλβάς, ήτανε για την πρώτη μου επιτυχημένη ανάρτηση φωτό, μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια  Πριν από ενάμισι μήνα, περίπου...
> 
> Να πως σε όλους σας πως, πραγματικά, *χαίρομαι* που βρέθηκα εδώ και γνωριστήκαμε. Και *να συγχαρώ* τους πάντες, από διαχειριστές έως περιστασιακούς επισκέπτες, επειδή έχουν καταφέρει να αποτελεί το Bodybuilding.gr ένα διαδικτυακό ΚΟΣΜΗΜΑ.... 
> Με οργάνωση, κανόνες που ΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ, ήθος, επίπεδο, φιλικό περιβάλλον. 
> Και, βεβαίως, έναν χώρο που κατορθώνει να προσφέρει *πραγματικά καλές υπηρεσίες* στο άθλημα του body building και σε όσους ασχολούνται με αυτό.....
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ....!!!
> 
> Υπογραφή: Ενα αρχαίο ερπετό........


Δεν μας ζαλισες καθολου (τουλαχιστον εμενα).Και αν θελεις να μαθεις ,αν κ διαβαζω εδω κ αρκετο καιρο το site σαν επισκεπτης, μαθαινοντας πολλα ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα απο τα παιδια,εσυ ησουν η αιτια που αποφασισα να γινω μελος.
Με τον τροπο που γραφεις κ τις γνωσεις αναμνησεις που εχεις,μας μεταφερεις στην παλια πιο ρομαντικη εποχη του Body building Στην Ελλαδα.
Δεν πιστευω αυτο να θεωρειται  :01. Razz:  ε; 
Πλακα κανω  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλτατε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961.....είναι *χαρά και τιμή* μου το σχόλιο σου..... Και, αφορμή, να χάσει ένα αρχαίο ερπετό για λίγο το φυσικό και ... σικ, γκριζοπράσινο χρώμα του, κοκκινίζοντας παρά το ψυχρό του αίμα.........!!!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Αναπόφευκτα λοιπόν, θα σου αφιερώσω άλλη μια φωτογραφία, του Παράσχου Παρασκευά αυτή, την οποία θεωρώ αρκετά σπάνια αν βεβαίως δεν έχει αντίρρηση ο αγαπητός Polyneikos.....!!!!!! (....δεν πιστεύω να την έχεις δημοσιεύσει ήδη πουθενά αλλού, έ;;;;;;..... :01. Unsure:   :01. Smile: )

Και, βεβαίως, να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του .... γνωστού και μη εξαιρετέου Χρήστου, που μας προσέφερες....
Προφανώς, συνειδητοποίησε τη ματαιότητα των γήινων και πρόσκαιρων..... Αρκετοί συναθλητές μου της εποχής εκείνης, έκαναν την ίδια επιλογή... Κάποιοι άλλοι, την κάναμε κάπως....ανεπίσημα. Αν είδες στο προφίλ μου τον τόπο κατοικίας μου..... 
Με ευκαιρία, ίσως εκεί να ανεβάσω και καμιά σχετική φωτό.... Νομίζω, από μια ματιά που έριξα, μπορεί να γίνει σε κάποιο φάκελο του προφίλ. Κάποια στιγμή, θα το κοιτάξω καλύτερα......
Όποτε έχεις χρόνο και κέφι, ανέβαζε καμιά ανάμνηση από την εποχή εκείνη...... σε λόγο ή εικόνα..... 
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τη συγκεκριμένη όχι, αλλά έχουν ανέβει κάποιες άλλες  :01. Wink: 
Παρασκευας Αργυρακης

Δώσε κι άλλες φωτογραφίες στο λαό  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Πάλι καλά..... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Και, μια απορία.....μιας και είναι από τους αθλητές που γνωρίζω μόνο από φωτογραφίες και περιοδικά, και όχι από κοντά.....
Γιατί τον έχω δει σε παρουσιάσεις, άλλοτε με το όνομα που τον αναφέρω εγώ και άλλοτε με το όνομα που τον αναφέρετε εσείς.......;;;;;;;  :01. Confused:  :01. Confused:  :01. Confused:  Μήπως, έχει να κάνει με αυτό που ανέφερα πριν από λίγα μηνύματά μου, περί σφαλμάτων στα περιοδικά της εποχής εκείνης;;;;;
Διαφωτίστε με....... :01. Unsure:   :02. Idea:  :02. Idea:      Ευχαριστώ.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

> Φίλτατε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961.....είναι *χαρά και τιμή* μου το σχόλιο σου..... Και, αφορμή, να χάσει ένα αρχαίο ερπετό για λίγο το φυσικό και ... σικ, γκριζοπράσινο χρώμα του, κοκκινίζοντας παρά το ψυχρό του αίμα.........!!! 
> Αναπόφευκτα λοιπόν, θα σου αφιερώσω άλλη μια φωτογραφία, του Παράσχου Παρασκευά αυτή, την οποία θεωρώ αρκετά σπάνια αν βεβαίως δεν έχει αντίρρηση ο αγαπητός Polyneikos.....!!!!!! (....δεν πιστεύω να την έχεις δημοσιεύσει ήδη πουθενά αλλού, έ;;;;;;..... )
> 
> Και, βεβαίως, να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του .... γνωστού και μη εξαιρετέου Χρήστου, που μας προσέφερες....
> Προφανώς, συνειδητοποίησε τη ματαιότητα των γήινων και πρόσκαιρων..... Αρκετοί συναθλητές μου της εποχής εκείνης, έκαναν την ίδια επιλογή... Κάποιοι άλλοι, την κάναμε κάπως....ανεπίσημα. Αν είδες στο προφίλ μου τον τόπο κατοικίας μου..... 
> Με ευκαιρία, ίσως εκεί να ανεβάσω και καμιά σχετική φωτό.... Νομίζω, από μια ματιά που έριξα, μπορεί να γίνει σε κάποιο φάκελο του προφίλ. Κάποια στιγμή, θα το κοιτάξω καλύτερα......
> Όποτε έχεις χρόνο και κέφι, ανέβαζε καμιά ανάμνηση από την εποχή εκείνη...... σε λόγο ή εικόνα.....




το φωτογραφικό υλικό του κ Παρασκευά Αργυράκη, μπορώ να πω ότι το πήρα εγώ προσωπικά από τον ίδιον, μέσο του Ηλία τρυανταφυλλου, μιας και είναι συντοπίτης μας.
αυτήν την Φώτο πιστεύω πως ούτε ο ίδιος την έχει στην συλλογή του.
 :03. Bowdown: 
φοβερη φωτο και πολυ σπανια, οπως και ολες αυτες που εχεις ανεβασει και εσυ και ο πολυνεικος.
μπραβο σας παιδια.  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

> Πάλι καλά.....
> Και, μια απορία.....μιας και είναι από τους αθλητές που γνωρίζω μόνο από φωτογραφίες και περιοδικά, και όχι από κοντά.....
> Γιατί τον έχω δει σε παρουσιάσεις, άλλοτε με το όνομα που τον αναφέρω εγώ και άλλοτε με το όνομα που τον αναφέρετε εσείς.......;;;;;;;  Μήπως, έχει να κάνει με αυτό που ανέφερα πριν από λίγα μηνύματά μου, περί σφαλμάτων στα περιοδικά της εποχής εκείνης;;;;;
> Διαφωτίστε με.......  Ευχαριστώ....


παρασχος παρασκευας παρης, ετσι τον φωναζουν ακομα. οπως βολευει στον καθε φιλο του. απλος σεμνος και κοινωνηκοτατος ανθρωπος. εξω καρδια. :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο χαίρομαι που βλέπω τέτοιες φωτο και ειδικα αυτη με τον φίλο τον παρασκευά αργυράκη σίγουρα ούτε ο ίδιος την έχει γιατι εκείνα τα χρόνια υπήρχε ενα θέμα να βρείς φωτο σου απο αγώνες μιάς και ψηφιακές δεν υπήρχαν και ούτε καλές μηχανές , παρα μόνο επαγγελματικές και μιλάω απο πείρα γιατι και εγω ελάχιστες έχω απο 86-87 ακόμη και απο το 89 που είχα βγεί και πρώτος , ούτε και βίντεο απο εκείνο το μρ ελλάς που κέρδισα κιόλας .

ειδικα τα σχόλια για τον χρήστο σαμιώτη απόλυτα εύστοχα γιατι ήταν το καλύτερο παιδι και όντως είναι στο άγιο όρος .

μπράβο σας παιδια και ειδικα στον δεινόσαυρο για τις συγκινήσεις που μας προσφέρει , γιατι εγω προσωπικα κοιτάζοντας μια τέτοια φώτο με τον σωματότυπο των αθλητών εκείνης της εποχής , αναπολώ όμορφες στιγμές της εποχής εκείνης και θυμάμε πόσο σεβασμό ενέπνεαν και σαν άνθρωποι αυτοί οι αθλητές , μέσα απο την σεμνότητα του χαρακτήρα τους .
γιατι τωρα πλέον γίναμε περισσότερο μοντέλα παρα αθλητές και ίσως επειδη είναι και σπάνιες οι παλιές φωτο γι αυτό έχουν και μεγαλύτερη αξία :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dinosaure

Το όμορφο και ενδιαφέρον, Ηλία και υπόλοιπα παιδιά, με εμάς που ανήκουμε στην ίδια εποχή σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πως, όταν μιλάει ένας, εκφράζει και τους υπόλοιπους....  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Όπως τα λες είναι, φίλε Ηλία.... Προσυπογράφω. "Ταύτιση απόψεων"....!!!!
Άλλο τόσο, χαίρομαι κι εγώ που έχουμε την ευκαιρία να τα λέμε με σένα, τον Polyneikos, to Muscleboss, το sTeLaKoS, το gianni64, το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961.... να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις, σκέψεις και αναμνήσεις....
Γιατί, μην κοιτάτε....εσείς, ίσως να βρίσκεστε σε χώρους και σε κύκλο, όπου έχετε την ευκαιρία να μιλάτε για κάποια τέτοια, συγκεκριμένα θέματα και για εκείνες τις εποχές... Για μένα, εδώ που βρίσκομαι, δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές τέτοιες ευκαιρίες...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

ΟΥΠΣ!!!!Λαθος εικονα!!ΣΟΡΡΥ!!

----------


## giannis64

αν δεν κανω λαθος, αν το βιντεο δεν εχει ανεβει ηδη σε καποιο λινκ οπως το you tube, δεν θα μπορεσει να ανεβει και εδω.

----------


## Dinosaure

Γιάννης Διακογιάννης.



Μακρόχρονη παρουσία στο χώρο, πολυάριθμες συμμετοχές σε αγώνες εντός και εκτός συνόρων, πολλές σημαντικές νίκες. 
Ελάχιστα φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα, της μακράς πορείας του.....


WABBA, Πανελλήνιο του 1985, τρίτος στη χαμηλή κατηγορία με πρώτο τον Τσοπουρίδη και δεύτερο το Γουλτίδη. Αριστερά στη φωτό.


IFBB, Κύπελλο 1987, πρώτος στα -70 κιλά. Τρίτος από δεξιά στη φωτό.






IFBB, Πρωτάθλημα 1987, πρώτος στα -70 κιλά. Ποζάρισμα και συγκρίσεις.




IFBB, Μεσογειακοί 1987. Λευκωσία. Στην πρώτη φωτό, δεύτερος από δεξιά. Στη δεύτερη φωτό, δεξιά.

----------


## Dinosaure

Και επειδή, για άγνωστο σε εμένα τεχνικό λόγο, μου έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα και δε μπόρεσα να προσθέσω και την επόμενη, επίσης καλοκαιρινή άρα επίκαιρη φωτό, στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση, την παραθέτω ακολούθως...!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα δεινόσαυρε με έστειλες τώρα , αυτες τις φωτο τις θυμάμε τις περισσότερες του γιάννη διακογιάννη απο περιοδικα της εποχής αλλα έπαθα πλακα και με την φώτο που είναι ο φίλος μου και δάσκαλός μου ο αργύρης τσοπουρίδης και ο γουλτίδης "γουλτάρας" ο γιώργος όπως τον έλεγα με την τρομερή πλάτη του που μου θύμιζε κολούμπο επειδη ξεκινούσε απο χαμηλά και χέρια .
ωραίες φωτο πραγματικα και συνέχησε την καλή δουλειά σου  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

:01. Wink:   :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Διακογιαννης εχει συμμετασχει σε πολλους και δυσκολους αγωνες,με σπουδαιους αντιπαλους,η θα νικουσε ή θα ηταν μονιμως στους πρωτους.Δικαωματικα ανηκει στην Αφρόκρεμα του bbing καθως ηταν και ο πρωτος κατοχος επαγγελματικης καρτας IFBB!
Καποιες φωτο του θα βρεις και εδω φιλε Δεινοσαυρε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Διακογιάννης Γιάννης (Παντας μας εκπλήσσεις ομως με το υλικο σου!)

----------


## Dinosaure

WOW........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Καταπληκτικές φωτό του Γιάννη στη σελίδα αυτή, Polyneikos........ Και σε όλες τις φάσεις τις καριέρας του. ...!!!!!!
Ειδικά, εκείνη η απίστευτη στα 17 του.... Πραγματικά, συλλεκτική!!!!!! 

Ευτυχώς, όπως είδα, δεν περιέπεσα στο σφάλμα .... πολλών επαναλήψεων!!!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Ας ανεβάσω άλλη μια καλοκαιρινή, λοιπόν, σε όγκο...



Ελπίζω, και οι λίγες πληροφορίες που ανέβασα να είναι σωστές γιατί...κάπου τριγύρω βρίσκεται και ο ίδιος! Και βλέπει..........  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> αν δεν κανω λαθος, αν το βιντεο δεν εχει ανεβει ηδη σε καποιο λινκ οπως το you tube, δεν θα μπορεσει να ανεβει και εδω.


Ευχαριστω giannis64.
Αν μαθαινα κ μπορουσα να εστελνα βιντεο,θα ανεβαζα μερικους "θησαυρους".

----------


## Dinosaure

ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961......μην το αφήνεις...... Τα ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!
Ανέβασέ τα στο you tube, σε σελίδα στο face ή όπου αλλού, και κοινοποίησε τη διεύθυνση. Αν δεν ανεβαίνουν εδώ κατ' ευθείαν, όπως λέει ο giannis64...
Δε συνεννοείστε με τον Polyneikos, που γνωρίζει τα τεχνικά του bodybuilding.gr.....;;;;;;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

WABBA MISTER HELLAS 1987.Βαγγελης Λαζαρου(Sergio Oliva της Ελλαδας)



http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...=2054916767295

----------


## Dinosaure

"Αυτό το βίντεο είτε έχει αφαιρεθεί από το Facebook είτε δεν εμφανίζεται λόγω ρυθμίσεων απορρήτου"
Δυστυχώς, φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, μου βγαίνει το παραπάνω μήνυμα. Αν το βίντεο είναι ακόμη εκεί, προφανώς έχεις κλειστό προφίλ στο face, που το περιεχόμενό του μπορούν να δούνε μόνο οι "φίλοι", οι επαφές σου δηλαδή..!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> "Αυτό το βίντεο είτε έχει αφαιρεθεί από το Facebook είτε δεν εμφανίζεται λόγω ρυθμίσεων απορρήτου"
> Δυστυχώς, φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, μου βγαίνει το παραπάνω μήνυμα. Αν το βίντεο είναι ακόμη εκεί, προφανώς έχεις κλειστό προφίλ στο face, που το περιεχόμενό του μπορούν να δούνε μόνο οι "φίλοι", οι επαφές σου δηλαδή..!!!


Ετσι ειναι δυστηχως,προσπαθησα με το facebook της ανιψιας μου.
Στο you   tube δεν μπορεσα να το ανεβασω γιατι εχω λεει απαρχαιομενο συστημα.Θα δω τι θα κανω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> "Αυτό το βίντεο είτε έχει αφαιρεθεί από το Facebook είτε δεν εμφανίζεται λόγω ρυθμίσεων απορρήτου"
> Δυστυχώς, φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, μου βγαίνει το παραπάνω μήνυμα. Αν το βίντεο είναι ακόμη εκεί, προφανώς έχεις κλειστό προφίλ στο face, που το περιεχόμενό του μπορούν να δούνε μόνο οι "φίλοι", οι επαφές σου δηλαδή..!!!


α ρε δεινόσαυρε , μπορεί να είσαι δεινόσαυρος αλλα όταν υπάρχει λόγος και θές , τα πάς καλα και με την τεχνολογία και ας έστελναν στην εποχή των δεινοσαύρων τα μυνήματα με τα περιστέρια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, μια ιδέα θα ήταν να δημιουργήσεις ένα ανοικτό προφίλ στο face, απλά με ένα mail και έναν κωδικό, που να το χρησιμοποιήσεις μονάχα για το συγκεκριμένο σκοπό.... Θα είναι θέμα λίγων δευτερολέπτων η δημιουργία του και, αφού δε θα έχεις τίποτε προσωπικό, δε θα σου δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα η ελεύθερη θέασή του από όλους...

Επίσης, μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε την αποστολή βίντεο με μια καλή φωτιά από φύλλα βελανιδιάς, αρκετά νωπά για να βγάζουν πολύ και λευκό καπνό και με μια ... καρό κουβερτούλα.... Πράγμα, που θα εκτιμούσε ιδιαίτερα και ο φίλος μου ο Ηλίας, νομίζω, αφού θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο με το κλίμα του τόπικ και την εποχή που αυτό αναφέρεται...!!!!!!!!

 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:   :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Επίσης, μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε την αποστολή βίντεο με μια καλή φωτιά από φύλλα βελανιδιάς, αρκετά νωπά για να βγάζουν πολύ και λευκό καπνό και με μια ... καρό κουβερτούλα.... Πράγμα, που θα εκτιμούσε ιδιαίτερα και ο φίλος μου ο Ηλίας, νομίζω, αφού θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο με το κλίμα του τόπικ και την εποχή που αυτό αναφέρεται...!!!!!!!!

 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, μια ιδέα θα ήταν να δημιουργήσεις ένα ανοικτό προφίλ στο face, απλά με ένα mail και έναν κωδικό, που να το χρησιμοποιήσεις μονάχα για το συγκεκριμένο σκοπό.... Θα είναι θέμα λίγων δευτερολέπτων η δημιουργία του και, αφού δε θα έχεις τίποτε προσωπικό, δε θα σου δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα η ελεύθερη θέασή του από όλους...
> 
> Επίσης, μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε την αποστολή βίντεο με μια καλή φωτιά από φύλλα βελανιδιάς, αρκετά νωπά για να βγάζουν πολύ και λευκό καπνό και με μια ... καρό κουβερτούλα.... Πράγμα, που θα εκτιμούσε ιδιαίτερα και ο φίλος μου ο Ηλίας, νομίζω, αφού θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο με το κλίμα του τόπικ και την εποχή που αυτό αναφέρεται...!!!!!!!!


ε καλα τωρα τυχαία τα λέω αυτα εγω?  γι αυτο επέζησε αυτός ο δεινόσαυρος επειδή μπορεί και προσαρμόζετε στην εξέλιξη της φύσης και του περιβάλοντος και εδω δείχνει ότι προσαρμόζετε και στο φόρουμ σε επίπεδο πλάκας και χιούμορ  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dinosaure

: Τοστ:: Τοστ:: Τοστ:

Με την τεχνολογία έχει μόνο κάποιες ... άτυχες στιγμές, το αρχαίο ερπετό. Όπως αυτή......!!!!!!!

"ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ;;;; Γιατί δεν τα "εμφανίζει";;;;;;;;;;"


(Άντε. Να δω, πότε θα καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε την .... παραπάνω κίνηση πραγματικότητα...... Τις παγωμένες, που λέγαμε......!!!!!
Ε, δε βαριέσαι...... Αν είναι χειμώνας, ας είναι και κανένα κόκκινο κρασάκι, σε μαγαζί με τζάκι και καλό μεζέ...... Που να ικανοποιεί, φυσικά, και το άλλο ζητούμενό σου φίλε...... Την .... ευχάριστη θέα!!!!!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:   :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kυριοι ας παραμεινουμε εντος θεματος. :01. Wink: 
Χρηστο σου εχω στειλει ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα,αν θες βοηθεια επικοινωνησε μαζι μου. :08. Toast:

----------


## Dinosaure

Κύριε διαχειριστά, πρόκειται απλά για διαλείμματα ανάμεσα στα σετ.....

Συνεχίζουμε, λοιπόν, με δελτοειδείς. Από το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, το 1983....
Εμπροσθολαίμιες πιέσεις με μπάρα, καθιστός....


Οπισθολαίμιες πιέσεις με μπάρα, επίσης καθιστός...


Εμπρόσθιες εναλλάξ εκτάσεις αλτήρων, όρθιος...και


Πλάγιες ταυτόχρονες εκτάσεις αλτήρων, επίσης όρθιος. 


Και, πάντα μαζί με τους ώμους, οι τραπεζοειδείς. Από το Γιώργο Γουλτίδη, πίσω στο 1984...
Εμπρόσθιες κατακόρυφες άρσεις μπάρας....


Όλες οι ασκήσεις σε άψογες, ακριβέστατες εκτελέσεις.

----------


## Dinosaure

Ας είναι και σε βουνό.... Όπως αυτό, που εδώ φιλοξενεί το Φραγκίσκο το Μπατή, σε ΦΟΒΕΡΗ φόρμα.!



Το 1979!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερες οι φωτο δεινόσαυρε,δωσε πραγμα :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Η τελευταία του Μπατή είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Οπότε, φίλοι μου, μέχρι να παραληφθεί από την τοπική κοινότητα των Νεάτερνταλ η νέα παρτίδα από καρό κουβέρτες και να προχωρήσουν τα μέλη της σε συλλογή φρέσκων φύλλων βελανιδιάς( :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: ), ας συμβάλλω στο προηγούμενο ενδιαφέρον θέμα και την πολύ καλή δουλειά, με μερικούς εφήβους 80+ κιλών, από το Πανελλήνιο της IFBB τον Οκτώβρη του 1986...







Μερικά χρόνια αργότερα, που ο Δημήτρης ο Ασημομύτης άνοιξε το δικό του γυμναστήριο, είχα την ευκαιρία και τη χαρά να κάνω προπονήσεις με τους δύο Δημήτρηδες, τον Ασημομύτη και τον Κλαδούχο. Ο οποίος, από ό,τι θυμάμαι, είχε ζήσει κάποιο διάστημα και στην Αμερική και, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τον λέγαμε Gup..... Για οποιοδήποτε λάθος στις λεπτομέρειες όλων των θεμάτων που στη σελίδα αυτή αναφέρω, ζητώ την κατανόηση όλων. Νομίζω, οι δεκαετίες που έχουν περάσει και το .... Αϊζενχάουερ, δικαιολογούν κάποια πράγματα...
Επί τη ευκαιρία - και αν ο Δημήτρης ο Ασημομύτης κατά τύχη επισκέπτεται αυτή τη σελίδα, να του πω πως έλαβα τους χαιρετισμούς που μου έστειλε με το Νικόλα και ανταποδίδω..... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  Ευχόμενος να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή και από κοντά..!

Και, αγαπητέ Ηλία, πολύ καλά θυμάσαι... Ο Μελισσουργός, ήταν ΠΟΛΥ καλός.... Ογκώδης παντού και καλοσχηματισμένος...

----------


## Dinosaure

Άσχετο..... Polyneikos, στη φωτογραφία που χρησιμοποιείς -avatar δεν το λένε;;- αυτός ο αθλητής ο Πιέρο Βεντουράτο δεν είναι;;; Τον θυμάμαι - αν βέβαια είναι αυτός... Πολύ καλός.... Σχήμα, ανάπτυξη, γράμμωση, συμμετρία, σκηνική παρουσία.....

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mιας και μνημονευσατε τον Μελισσουργο και τον Ασημομυτη,παρτε μια φωτογραφία Κουκου-μελισσουργου-Ασημομυτη.
Πρωταθλημα WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 1990.

----------


## Dinosaure

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Θα ήθελα να ανοίξω ένα τόπικ προσπαθώντας να αναδείξουμε τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες Ελλήνων Αθλητων ,αθλητες που αφησαν το στίγμα τους στο άθλημα ,με   Eλληνικους Εγχωριους Γενικους Τιτλους-Διεθνεις-Παγκόσμιους Τίτλους-Επαγγελματίες σύμφωνα με τα αντικειμενικα κριτηρια των μελών του φόρουμ καθως και  του κοινου των αγωνων.
> *


Μετακινηθηκαν καποια ποστς από το τόπικ της Αφροκρεμας γιατι καπου είχε χαθει η ροη και η αρχικη θεματολογία του άρθρου.
Θα παρακαλουσαμε εδω να κανουμε αναφορες στις κατηγορίες αθλητων με Εγχωριους Γενικους Τιτλους-Διεθνεις-Παγκόσμιους Τίτλους-Επαγγελματίες.
Φυσικα ποστς και φωτογραφίες δεν χαθηκαν,εγκαινιαζουμε αυτο το τόπικ που θα μπαινουν φωτογραφίες και νεα αθλητων.
Φωτογραφίες και Νέα Ελλήνων Αθλητών

----------


## Dinosaure

Κάποιοι, σε περίοδο διακοπών, έκαναν πολύ δουλειά... Μπράβο!!!  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι εχω αρκετο υλικο και για τα 2 θεματα που εχει παλιωσει σαν την σαμπανια,καιρος να ανοιχτει φίλε μου. :01. Mr. Green: 
Σιγα-σιγα από φθινόπωρο,περιμενω την υποστηριξη σου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

> Kαι εχω αρκετο υλικο και για τα 2 θεματα που εχει παλιωσει σαν την σαμπανια,καιρος να ανοιχτει φίλε μου.
> Σιγα-σιγα από φθινόπωρο,περιμενω την υποστηριξη σου.


Δηλώνω "παρών"!!!  :01. Wink:   :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Επαθλο Ακροπολις WABBA 1987 ,δικαιωμα συμετοχης μονο πρωταθλητες.
Συμετειχαν 1)Χρηστος Χατζηγεωργιου Μιστερ Ελλας 1976 ,βετερανος σε αυτον τον αγωνα.
2)Χρηστος Μπαρνασας Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1985. Προσωπικα εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ κ ηταν ιδαλμα μου ,αυτη η μεσουλα με τους τελειους οδοντοτους ποιο πανω, συνδιαζομενη με φαρδιους ωμους ωραιο στηθος κ δυνατα μπρατσα ηταν χαρμα οφθαλμων.Ενα φεγγαρι πηγαινα για λιγο διαστημα στο γυμναστηριο του στο Αιγαλεω.
Οσο κ χαρμα οφθαλμων ομως να ηταν . δεν μπορουσε να κερδισει τον τριτο της παρεας Γιαννη Γκινη ,που χωρις να εχει το αισθησιακο καλουπι ,ηταν ενα πακετο απο ποιοτικους γραμωμενους μυς κ μεγαλο ογκο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρηστο με αυτα τα βιντεο μας ταξίδεψες πολυ μακρυα.Συγχαρητηρια και σε ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεσαι το υλικο σου.
Οσον αφορα τον Λαζαρου,επιβεβαιωνει όσους τον ονομαζαν ως ο Ηρακλης του Πειραια,ειχε πολλες μαζες και όταν καταφερνε να γραμμωνει δεν εχανε.
Τωρα όσο για το βιντεο για το επαθλο Ακροπολις,να κανουμε μια διαευκρίνιση προς τους αναγωνστες.
Στα παλαιοτερα Mr Eλλας,όταν κατεβαιναν πρωταθλητες που στο παρελθον ειχαν παρει Γενικους Τίτλους,διαγωνιζόντουσαν για το Επαθλο Ακροπολις.
Ο Χρηστος Χατζηγεωργιου,παλαιος πρωταθλητης,αγωνιζόταν αρχικα στην Γερμανία και μετεπειτα ανοιξε γυμναστηριο στην Κομοτηνη,κερδισε τον πρωτο του Γενικο Τιτλο το 1976 στην Wabba.
O Παρνασάς,με το υπέροχο του καλούπι είχε κερδίσει τον Γενικο Τιτλο στο Mr Ελλάς της WABBA το 1985 αλλα και το Μr Ακρόπολις το 1986.
Δυστυχως και για τους 2 όμως,έπεσαν σε εναν φοβερο Γιαννη Γκίνη,ο οποιος εκεινη την εποχη ήταν στα ανεβασματα του,ειχε ήδη βγει 2ος Μr Kosmos 1986 και λίγες μερες μετα το Πανελληνιο που δείχνει το βίντεο,βγηκε 1ος στο Mr Ευρωπη που πραγματοποιηθηκε στην Αθηνα,από τον Ανδρεα Ζαπατινα.
Δινω αυτες τις πληροφορίες για να συνδεουμε λίγο όλο το παζλ του Ελληνικου αγωνιστικου bbing,περιμενουμε και αλλο υλικο άπο όποιον μπορεί να το διαθεσει ,μιλαμε για χρυσες εποχες. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961......    :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Υπέροχο βίντεο!!!
Όποιος δεν έχει δει από κοντά το Γκίνη εκείνων των χρόνων....από τα βίντεο και τις φωτό δε μπορεί να καταλάβει... Γίγαντας!!!!!!!! Έμπαινε μέσα σε μια γεμάτη αίθουσα αγώνων, με τα ρούχα του, και επεσκίαζε ολόκληρη την πλατεία. Εκατοντάδες κόσμου. Ξεχώριζε παντού.... Τεράστιος, με φοβερή πυκνότητα, και απελπιστική γράμμωση... Προκαλούσε δέος!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΕΤΟΣ1961......    Υπέροχο βίντεο!!!
> Όποιος δεν έχει δει από κοντά το Γκίνη εκείνων των χρόνων....από τα βίντεο και τις φωτό δε μπορεί να καταλάβει... Γίγαντας!!!!!!!! Έμπαινε μέσα σε μια γεμάτη αίθουσα αγώνων, με τα ρούχα του, και επεσκίαζε ολόκληρη την πλατεία. Εκατοντάδες κόσμου. Ξεχώριζε παντού.... Τεράστιος, με φοβερή πυκνότητα, και απελπιστική γράμμωση... Προκαλούσε δέος!


Ετσι ακριβως ειναι. Σε καποιον αγωνα που τον ειχα δει στην δεκαετια του 90,
οταν βγηκαν οι αθλητες για τον γενικο τιτλο ,ολοι μπροστα του φενοντουσαν σαν {παιδια του} . Και μιλαμε για υψηλο επιπεδο μια κ ηταν αγωνας Μρ οδυσσεια. Ολοι πηγαινανε διπλα του για κομπαριζονς ,οχι για συγκριση αλλα για αναμνηστικες φωτογραφιες. Αλλωστε εκεινη τη εποχη σε οποιο Μρ Οδυσσεια κατεβαινε ηταν κ γενικος νικητης.
Και μια φωτογραφια απο το Μιστερ Οδυσσεια 1992.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aφιερωμενες λοιπον οι επόμενες φωτογραφίες στους φίλους Δεινόσαυρο και Χρηστο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Πολυ μυωδεις!! Και οσο χρονο του πηρε για να φτασει σε κορυφαια κατασταση ,αλλο τοσο κ περισσοτερο διατηρηθηκε στην κορυφη.

----------


## rey1989

ο κος Μπουρνάζος είχε εναν αέρα hollywood! (1η φωτογραφία) :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> Επαθλο Ακροπολις WABBA 1987 ,δικαιωμα συμετοχης μονο πρωταθλητες.
> Συμετειχαν 1)Χρηστος Χατζηγεωργιου Μιστερ Ελλας 1976 ,βετερανος σε αυτον τον αγωνα.
> 2)Χρηστος Μπαρνασας Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1985. Προσωπικα εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ κ ηταν ιδαλμα μου ,αυτη η μεσουλα με τους τελειους οδοντοτους ποιο πανω, συνδιαζομενη με φαρδιους ωμους ωραιο στηθος κ δυνατα μπρατσα ηταν χαρμα οφθαλμων.Ενα φεγγαρι πηγαινα για λιγο διαστημα στο γυμναστηριο του στο Αιγαλεω.
> Οσο κ χαρμα οφθαλμων ομως να ηταν . δεν μπορουσε να κερδισει τον τριτο της παρεας Γιαννη Γκινη ,που χωρις να εχει το αισθησιακο καλουπι ,ηταν ενα πακετο απο ποιοτικους γραμωμενους μυς κ μεγαλο ογκο.


ο τελευταιος αθλητης τρομερο σωμα,απιστευτη συμμετρια και αρκετα "γεματος" στα σημεια που επρεπε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο γιάννης ο γκίνης είχε βάλει άλλα στάνταρ στο ελληνικό ββ περισσότερο όγκο αλλα χωρίς έκπτωση στην γράμωση
αλλα εγω τον θυμάμε σε ενα οδύσεια νομίζω το 85 που σχεδόν έκλαιγε στα αποδυτήρια είχε βγεί 5ος αν θυμάμε καλα , απο το 86 η 87 και μετά άρχισε να παίρνει τα πάνω του και να έχει ανοδική πορεία , αλλα το αξιέπαινο είναι ότι έβαλε πολύ μάζα ενω ο σωματότυπός του δεν είχε τις προδιαγραφές για πολλα κιλα , αλλα μέσα απο την σταθερότητα και σε βάθος χρόνου ανέβαινε σταθερα επίπεδο και θυμάμε βλέπαμε κάθε χρόνο διαφορα επάνω του , δεν θα ξεχάσω και την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη που με είχε προσφέρει στο πανελλήνιο του 94 και στο παγκόσμιο του 97 , ειδικα στο παγκόσμιο του 97 στην αθήνα στο στάδιο ειρήνης και φιλίας με είχε κάνει να πιστεψω στον εαυτό μου περισσότερο , γιατι τα λόγια ενός πρωταθλητή σαν τον γιάννη είναι φυσικό ντοπάρισμα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

rey1989....πολύ σωστά.... Τη δεκαετία του ¨80, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος θεωρούταν ο Έλληνας Arnolnd... Και όχι μόνο λόγω μυικής ανάπτυξης, αλλά και εξαιτίας αυτού του κινηματογραφικού "αέρα" που τον χαρακτήριζε, ανάλογου με του μεγάλου Αυστριακού πρωταθλητή....... Όποιος έχει βρεθεί στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου, έχει δει και τη γνωστή φωτό, που παραλληλίζει τους δύο άνδρες, ακριβώς επάνω από την είσοδο στο χώρο.
Στα δύσκολα τώρα..... Αγαπητέ Ηλία.....ο Polyneikos μας αλλάζει θέμα, και πολύ καλά κάνει, αλλά...όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στη Ρώμη.... Η μνήμη σου, δε σε απατά καθόλου. Το Οδύσσεια του ¨85 ήτανε..... Τότε που, Ο Γκίνης, όπως θα δεις και στη φωτό που ακολουθεί, πήρε το ... κυπελλάκι, το κοίταζε και...κυριολεκτικά δεν ήξερε τι να το κάνει.... Αν μαντεύω σωστά, πρέπει να είχε κανα - δυο καλές ιδέες.....
Στους κριτές και στο έργο τους ξαναγυρίζουμε.... Για να αναφέρεσαι στα αποδυτήρια του ιστορικού -με ό,τι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει....- αγώνα, σημαίνει πως βρέθηκες στο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΕΙΟ εκείνο το Μάη του 85... Στις 19 δεν ήτανε.....;;;;; Αν σου έχει μείνει κάτι, θα πρέπει -πέρα από το υψηλό επίπεδο πάρα πολλών αθλητών, όπως του καταπληκτικού έφηβου Παναγιώτη Τσιβιλή, των Γουλτίδη, Τσιλικούδη και Κυτούγια που πήραν τη τριάδα στα χαμηλά αναστήματα, των Σιατραβάνη, Παρνασά και Κεχαγιά που ήραν την τριάδα στα μεσαία....., θα πρέπει, έλεγα, να σου έχει μείνει και μια περίεργη γεύση από την ιστορία της υψηλής -σε ύψος, επίπεδο και ... ονόματα...- κατηγορίας.
Δε μένω στο Γκίνη. Αν όχι η πέμπτη -που τελικά πήρε- ίσως η τέταρτη ήταν η θέση που του άξιζε. Αλλά, παραπάνω.....έγιναν πολλά και διάφορα... Θα θυμάσαι ίσως πως, στην επί σκηνής έξοδο, όλοι οι αθλητές είχαν από 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Ο Σπύρος ο Μπουρνάζος, είχε 2,5 λεπτά και ειδικό κομμάτι για το ποζάρισμά του.... 
Θα θυμάσαι πως, ο παρουσιαστής, στραβοκατάπιε πριν ανακοινώσει 4ο τον Παπαδογεωργάκη... Ίσως να έχεις συγκρατήσει και το γιουχάισμα από το κοινό, για την απόφαση.... ¨Ειχε έλλειψη όγκου στα πόδια βέβαια, αλλά....4ος;;;
Τρίτος ο απίστευτα ισορροπημένα αναπτυγμένος, συμμετρικότατος, γραμμωμένος και εξαιρετικός ποζέρ Διονύσης Βολικός....
Δεύτερος ο Τάσος ο Μώρος... Δεν αμφισβητούμε τον άξιο αθλητή, αλλά....τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα, στη συγεκριμένη φόρμα του και με το συγκεκριμένο επίπεδο...ήταν δεύτερος;;;
Πρώτος, ο Σπύρος ο Μπουρνάζος.  Ο Ηλίας ο Παγιαννίδης, ένοιωσε εκεί την ανάγκη να δηλώση από μικροφώνου πως, η οργανωτική επιτροπή, δεν έιχε καμία ανάμιξη στα αποτελέσματα..... Χαχαχαχαχα.... Δηλαδή...παιδιά, τους άλλους να βαρέσετε, όχι εμάς....!!!
Ο Σπύρος, παρέλαβε το έπαθλό του τόσο μουδιασμένος, όσο και ο Τάσος πριν απ¨αυτόν.....
Θα μου πεις, αμφισβητείς το Μπουρνάζο...;;; Με τίποτε...!!!! Από τους καλύτερους ΈΛΛηνες αθλητές, ανέβασε το άθλημα σε εποχές σκοτεινές και το έκανε αγαπητό στο ευρύ κοινό, δόξασε τη χώρα σε διεθνείς αγώνες, αποτέλεσε το σήμα κατατεθέν του Ελληνικού Body building για περισσότερο από μια δεκαετία, εξαιρετικό παιδί, συμπαθέστατος άνθρωπος, καλό φίλος.  Αλλά.....
Σε έναν αγώνα, ο κριτής δεν κρίνει ονόματα και ανθρώπους, αγαπητέ Ηλία. Συγκρίνει πλάτες, χέρια, πόδια .....και ό,τι άλλο του παρουσιάσουν οι αθλητές επί σκηνής. Ξεχνά ποιοί είναι και ποιός είναι. Αλλιώς, κάθεται σπίτι του.....
Αυτός  ο αγώνας, μου θύμισε τον αγώνα - επιστροφή στο Ολύμπια του Άρνολντ, αγώνα που τον κέρδισε απλά και μόνο επειδή ήταν ... ο Άρνολντ.
Δεν πιστεύω πως στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα ο αγαπητός Σπύρος ήταν έτοιμος.... Του έλειπε, το τελικό φινίρισμα. Η λεπτή γράμμωση. Που την είχαν ο Παπαδογεωργάκης και ο Βολικός... έστω και με το μείον του όγκου στα πόδια του πρώτου... Λεπτή γράμμωση, που είναι αδύνατο να φανεί αν υπάρχει ή όχι, σε σκαναρισμένς, άθλιες ποιοτικά, ασπρόμαυρες φωτό της εποχής...
Καλά, για τον Τάσο το Μώρο και τη θέση του σε αυτόν τον αγώνα.....ας μη σχολιάσω.... Εκεί, το πράγμα δε χωρούσε ούτε τη συζήτηση - ανάλυση που προηγήθηκε για το Σπύρο το Μπουρνάζο...
Θα μου πεις.....γνώμη σου. Ναι. Και του περισσότερου κόσμου που ήταν εκεί, και έκραζε..... Και ούρλιαζε "Αδικία - αδικία" .... Και των παγωμένων αθλητών, ακόμη και αυτών που ευνοήθηκαν. Μη σου πω .... ΚΑΙ των μουδιασμένων των κριτών των ίδιων, όπως και των αμήχανων διοργανωτών και παρουσιαστών...
Και, η βραδιά, ολοκληρώθηκε μα την κατάταξη των δέκα καλύτερων αθλητών όλων των κατηγοριών. Μόνο που .... δόθηκε η κατάταξη μόνο για έξι, όχι για δέκα. Επειδή τέσσερις από τους "δυνατούς" της βραδιάς απαξίωσαν -λόγω της κατάστασης- να λάβουν μέρος στο show.... Οπότε, στη δική μου τουλάχιστο λογική, αυτό λέει πως η δεκάδα ήταν έτοιμη από πριν και, αφού τέσσερις "την έκαναν", για να μην τους χρεωθεί κομμάτι της απαράδεκτης διαδικασίας, δόθηκαν στο κοινό έξι, από την ήδη έτοιμη δεκάδα....
Και....αν δεν το μαντέψατε ήδη, πρώτος Μπουρνάζος, δεύτερος Σιατραβάνης -που, για μένα, στη συγκεκριμένη σύγκριση υπερτερούσε και ήτανε για πρώτος-, τρίτος Μώρος -αφού δεν έφαγε κανείς ξύλο εκείνο το βράδυ, πάλι καλά.....- τέταρτος Γουλτίδης, πέμπτος Τσιλικούδης, έκτος Γκίνης.
Για την ιστορία, να αναφέρω πως το έπαθλο του πλέον μυώδους, απονεμήθηκε στο Σιατραβάνη και του καλύτερου ποζέρ, στο Βολικό. Που, επίσημα και από μικροφώνου, δήλωσε:
"Το παίρνω, μόνο και μόνο επειδή δούλεψα δυο μήνες για την πόζα"....
Προσωπική, συνολική μου άποψη: Η πρώτη προσπάθεια επί Ελληνικού εδάφους, για συνάντηση αθλητών ανεξάρτητα από την Ομοσπονδία στην οποία ανήκουν, προς ωφέλεια του Ελληνικού Bοdy building και προς τέρψη του φιλάθλου κοινού, άξιζε κάτι πολύ καλύτερο...
Και...μην ξεχνάμε: "Η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα", δεν αρκεί να είναι τίμια. Πρέπει και να φαίνεται...
Όταν κριτής, δηλώνει μέρες πριν τον αγώνα όπου θα κρίνει "O ¨τάδε¨ θα το πάρει" και πηγαίνει στον αγώνα, στον οποίο θα κρίνει, φορώντας φόρμα του συγκεκριμένου αθλητή......τότε φτάνουμε να ζητάνε άλλοι αθλητές την εξαίρεση του κριτή, να πλήττεται η αξιοπιστία του αγώνα και, το χειρότερο όλων, να εξευτελίζεται το άθλημα.....
Ακολουθούν και κάποιες φωτό... Είπα να μην τις τοποθετήσω εκεί που ταίριαζαν η κάθε μία, μέσα στο κείμενο, για να μη διακόψω τη συνέχειά του.....







Γελάστε όλοι, παιδιά, τώρα που μπορείτε. Γιατί, έρχεται η ώρα της απονομής. Και, ο μόνος που θα γελάει, θα είναι ο Μώρος... Ούτε καν ο πρώτος... 
Και, για του λόγου το αληθές....

Η απονομή, από το Βασίλη το Μπουζιάνα..... Κατ¨αρχήν, στο Γκίνη, που λέγαμε και πιο πάνω...



... στο Βολικό....



... στο χαμογελαστό Μώρο...



...και, στο νικητή της βραδιάς, Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο! Πρώτη φορά είδα το Σπύρο να παραλαμβάνει έπαθλο, με τέτοιο ύφος. Χωρίς το γνωστό σε όλους μας, φωτεινό χαμόγελό του.... Ίσως, έφταιγαν οι -δίκαιες - αρνητικές αντιδράσεις του κοινού, απέναντι σε ένα Μπουρνάζο που είχε συνηθίσει να καταχειροκροτείται - και δικαίως.... Ίσως, το γεγονός πως και ο ίδιος ήξερε....




Και, μια - δυο συγκρίσεις, για την κατάταξη της γενικής δεκάδας. Για μένα, εδώ είναι νικητής ο Αλέκος ο Σιατραβάνης.... Αν ο αγώνας γινότανε μερικές μέρες αργότερα, ίσως ο Σπύρος να βρισκόταν στη σωστή κατάσταση, στεγνός και με λεπτομέρεια. Τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή, όχι.....



Ειπώθηκε, πολύ σωστά, από το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, η διάρκεια του Γκίνη, ως πρωταθλητή. Αγαπητέ, Χρήστο, Ο Γκίνης, όπως ο Μπουρνάζος, ο Κούκος, ο Μώρος, ο Σιατραβάνης, ο Μπουζιάνας, ο Κωστογλάκης, ο Παρνασάς και δεκάδες ακόμα αθλητές της εποχής εκείνης - και πάρα πολλοί σύγχρονοι, φυσικά - ήταν αθλητές. Επί δεκαετίες. 365 μέρες το χρόνο. Με υποδομή. Με πραγματική, σκληρή δουλειά επάνω τους... εκεί οφείλεται η διάρκειά τους....
Ο Γκίνης, ξεκίνησε στα δώδεκά του χρόνια ως ποδηλάτης σε σοβαρό Ροδίτικο σύλλογο. Κατανοείς τι υποδομή, τι βάσεις προσφέρει αυτό στον οργανισμό. Στα 18 του μπήκε στο άθλημα. Μετά, πήγε φαντάρος. Δε βρήκε ευκαιρία για άραγμα. Όπως ο Μπουρνάζος και άλλοι σοβαροί αθλητές, ούτε εκεί δεν άφησε μέρα να πάει χαμένη... Γυμναζόταν κι εκεί, με αυτοσχέδια βάρη.... 
Ακολουθεί σχετική φωτό, που με τις ευχαριστίες μου την προσφέρω ως ανταπόδωση στο φίλο Polyneikos.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 



Ξεκινώντας λοιπόν να γυμνάζεται με βάρη το ¨75, στα 18 του, ας αναλογιστούμε πόσα χρόνια δουλειά είχα πίσω του το '83, όταν πήρε το Μρ. Αιγαίο...από όπου και η φωτό που ακολουθεί.... Προηγήθηκε βέβαια η νίκη του στο Μρ. Άτλας, το 1982...



Ένα τόσο "ψημένο" από τα χρόνια δουλειάς σώμα, λοιπόν, φυσικό ήταν από κει και πέρα να ανταποκριθεί, να κάνει το "μπαμ" που ο Polyneikos επεσήμανε πιο πάνω και που όλοι μας είχαμε την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουμε.... Κάθε χρόνο, πλέον, ο Γκίνης είχε δραματική βελτίωση...
Από την 8η θέση στο Ελλάς της WABBA το΄83, σε έναν αγώνα με υψηλό επίπεδο και με πρώτο στην κατηγορία του έναν πραγματικά εξαιρετικό Μώρο, βρέθηκε στη δεύτερη θέση τον Οκτώβρη του  1984, στο Πανελλήνιο της IFBB με πρώτο τον πολύ καλό Παπαδογεωργάκη, στα -90κιλά.

Τις φωτογραφίες, θα τις δείτε σε επόμενο post μου, για τεχνικούς λόγους...... Πέρασα το όριο φωτογραφιών για μια ανάρτηση  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Όπως προανέφερα, λοιπόν, Γκίνης και Παπαδογεωργάκης, πίσω στο 1984......





Και, την επόμενη χρονιά, το 1985, οπότε και το περί ου ο λόγος Μρ Οδύσσεια, ένας ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ Γκίνης εκτός σκηνής.....



Αυτά και....να σας αφήσω για λίγο ήσυχους, γιατί φόρτωσα το forum με μια ολόκληρη σελίδα.....  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Dinosaure πολύ ωραία η περιγραφή σου και σε ευχαριστούμε, τόσο για την εξιστόρηση των γεγονότων όσο για το σπάνιο φωτογραφικό υλικό.
Σε αρκετά συμφωνώ αλλά και σε κάποια κριτήρια διαφωνώ. Το ββ έχει τρια βασικά κριτήρια: Όγκος, γράμμωση, συμμετρία. Ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος υπερτερούσε αρκετά στον όγκο (πρωτα πέφτει εκει το μάτι) έπειτα είχε καλύτερη συμμετρία απο όλους. Ισως στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα να μην είχε πιάσει φινίρισμα και θα είχε τους λόγους του. Ειδικά το '85 έδειξε την αξία του κερδίζοντας το Mr Universe και επι σκηνής μαζί με τον Διονύση Βολικό που απείχε αρκετά από την πρωτη θέση...
Δεν γνωρίζω ποιοι ήταν κριτές και πως βαθμολογούσαν τότε, αλλά με τα σημερινά δεδομένα πάλι τα ίδια αποτελέσματα θα έβγαιναν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Φίλε Δεινοσαυρε το ποστ σου με την αναφορα στο Μρ Οδυσσεια το 1985,θα μπορουσε να σηκωσει και ολόκληρο τόπικ,ειναι ενας πολυσυζητημενος αγωνας,φυσικα σε πρωτη φαση φαση για την καλη διοργανωση απο το περιοδικο Superman του Τσολακη απο Θεσσαλονικη που εδωσε την ευκαιρια σε αθλητες και από τις 2 ομοσπονδίες που υπήρχαν εκεινη την εποχη (ΙFBB-WABBA) να διαγωνιστουν αλλα και από παραπονα που ακουστηκαν,για τη ψηλη κατηγορία.
Προσωπικα εχω δει και το βίντεο του αγωνα (θα προσπαθησω να το αναρτησω προσεχως) αλλα και αρκετες φωτογραφίες.
Δυστυχως η κακη ποιοτητα των μεσων εγγραφης εκεινη την εποχη δεν μας επιτρεπει πολλες αναλυτικες λεπτομερειες
Εχω συζητησει με πολλους πρωταθλητες αλλα και γνωστες-φιλαθλους του χωρου,αναφορικα με τα αποτελεσματα του αγωνα καθως ο αγωνας ήταν σταθμος για το ελληνικο Bbing γιατι συγκρούστηκαν μεγαλα ονοματα που προαναφερθηκαν.
Καποιοι μου εχουν πει ότι  ο Σπύρος σε όγκο και συμμετρία ηταν πρωτος αναμφισβητητα και αυτο αρκουσε να του δωσει την πρωτια καθως στο στεγνωμα οντως ήθελε λίγο χρονικο διαστημα ημερων ακομα για να πετυχει το απόλυτο.
Εκει αντιπαρέρχονται οι υποστηρικτες του Βολικου και του Παπαδογεωργακη,οι οποιοι ήταν σε γρανιτενια κατασταση κατα την περιγραφη τους,εχω διαβασει σε περιοδικη της εποχης ότι ο Βολικος εκανε σαουνα σε 90 βαθμους πριν τον αγωνα και δεν ειχε βγαλει ουτε σταγονα απο το σωμα του.
Σε όγκο υστερουσε μπροστα στον Μπουρναζο σε καποια σημεια.
Το ίδιο ισχυει και για τον Παπαδογεωργακη ο οποίος ειχε πιασει πολυ καλη φορμα για τον αγωνα,όχι όμως και εκεινος στον όγκο του Μπουρναζου,με ασυμμετρία στα ποδια και ακομα περισσότερο στις γαμπες όπου υστερουσε,ίσως και ο φοβερος του ανω κορμος να εδειχνε περισσότερο την διαφορα.
Νομίζω οτι μεταξυ των τριων αυτων δινόταν η μαχη για την τριαδα,χωρις να υποτιμησουμε τους μεγαλους αθλητες Γκινη και Μωρο.
Παντως από τους γιουχες που αναφερθηκαν καλο ειναι να μην παρασυρομαστε σε συμπερασματα καθως ο καθε αθλητης από κατω εχει το κοινο του,φυσικα ο Μπουρναζος εισεπραξε και από πολλους το χειροκρότητα της αναγνωρισης.Δυσκολος αγωνας,μεγαλοι αντίπαλοι.
Θα σηκωσω και βίντεο προσεχως :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε NASSER, για τον όγκο του Σπύρου, συμφωνούμε στα πόδια. Στον κορμό, ο Παπαδογεωργάκης τον έπαιζε στα ίσια. Δε λέω υπερτερούσε, λέω στα ίσια. Και, βέβαια, φυσικό είναι να ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ πιο ογκώδης ο Σπύρος, αφού δεν έχει την ψιλή γράμμωση, η οποία "σπάει" στο μάτι το φούσκωμα, την καμπυλότητα των μυώνων. Κοίτα στην πλάγια στήθους τα χέρια τους.... Πόσο κομμένο είναι του Δημήτρη, σε σχέση του Σπύρου... Και, γι¨αυτό το λόγο, του Σπύρου ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ογκωδέστερο....
Στη συμμετρία, διαφωνούμε. Βολικός...! ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΚΟΣ, ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΓΜΕΝΟΣ. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
Μιλάμε πάντα για τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα και ώρα.... Ποια ήταν η μεταξύ τους σύγκριση αλλού και άλλοτε...., άσχετο...
Πρέπει να σου πω, φίλε NASSER, πως αθλητές έχασαν τίτλους, και παγκόσμιους, επειδή η αφυδάτωση ή η υδατανθράκωση τους έκατσε με 2-3 ώρες -και όχι μέρες -διαφορά, από αυτή που έπρεπε... Και έτσι χάθηκε κόπος, χρόνος και έξοδα μηνών, μην πω ετών... Οι κριτές, κρίνουν ό,τι βλέπουν....
Όσο για τη γράμμωση και τους λόγους του....πρέπει να σου πως πως αυτά δεν αφορούν τους κριτές.... Και στο Υφήλιος να πρόκειται να κατεβεί ένας αθλητής μια βδομάδα μετά τον αγώνα και, μάλιστα, με προοπτική πρωτιάς, οι κριτές πρέπει να βαθμολογήσουν αυτό που εκείνη τη στιγμή βλέπουν... Τα υπόλοιπα, δεν αφορούν ούτε τους άλλους αθλητές, που δε φταίνε σε τίποτε, ούτε τους κριτές-για τον ίδιο λόγο, επειδή οι υπόλοιποι αθλητές δε φταίνε σε τίποτε. Σε αυτό, τα πράγματα είναι απόλυτα - μη διαπραγματεύσιμα..... Ό,το βλέπουμε, κρίνουμε. Ξεχνάμε όλα τα άλλα. Αλλιώς, δεν έχουμε κάνει καλά τη δουλειά μας. Έτσι λειτουργεί αυτή οι ιστορία. Η κρίση, γίνεται βάσει κανονισμών, όχι στον αέρα.
Αγαπητέ Polyneikos, ευχαριστώ κατ¨αρχήν για τη διόρθωση στη θέση της φωτό..... Αυτά, ξεπερνάνε τις τεχνικές γνώσεις μου..... Δεινόσαυρος γαρ....  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Συμφωνούμε σε όλα....  Και, επειδή μεταξύ των τριών δινόταν η μάχη, είναι τρελό που μέσα στην τριάδα βρέθηκε ένας τέταρτος και, εκτός τριάδας -τέταρτος συγκεκριμένα, κάποιος που έπρεπε να βρεθεί στην τριάδα.
Ελπίζω να πραγματοποιηθεί η υποσχεμένη ανάρτηση του βίντεο... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Πάντως, θα ήθελα να κάνω ένα γενικότερο σχόλιο. Στην Ελλάδα, έχει χαθεί εν πολλοίς η μπάλα, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα. Το μπούγιο, υπερτερεί - για να το πω εντελώς απλά και λαϊκά, έως και χυδαία....
Πρέπει να καταλάβουν κάποιοι αθλητές και κάποιοι κριτές, πως οι αγώνες body building είναι πρώτα αγώνες ποιότητας και λεπτομέρειας, και έπειτα αγώνες μεγέθους. Όταν αυτά συνυπάρχουν, είναι το ιδανικό. Όταν υπάρχει το ένα, επιλέγεται το πρώτο. Η ποιότητα....
Και, ποιότητα, σημαίνει πρωτίστως συμμετρία και γράμμωση.... 
Δε θα ανακαλύψουμε εμείς τον τροχό... Αυτά, έχουν λυθεί και απαντηθεί εδώ και μισό τουλάχιστον αιώνα σε Αμερική και Ευρώπη...
Μικροσκοπικοί αθλητές που, όταν κερδίζουν τους γενικούς παγκόσμιους τίτλους οι τεράστιοι συναθλητές τους τους σηκώνουν στα χέρια σαν κουκλάκια, κερδίζουν αυτούς τους γίγαντες....
Φωτογραφίες ενδεικτικές δε θα ανεβάσω, επειδή δεν είναι το topic αυτό το ενδεδειγμένο. Θα θυμίσω μονάχα το γίγαντα Arnold...
Μόλις πήρε το επαγγελματικό Μρ Υφήλιος της ΝΑΒΒΑ, βρέθηκε στο Μαϊάμι, για να διεκδικήσει το Αμερικάνικο Μίστερ Υφήλιος. Κατά τη γνώμη των περισσότερων και κορυφαίων του κόσμου σχολιαστών, ο Σβαρτσενέγκερ ήταν την ημέρα εκείνη ο ογκωδέστερος body builder στον πλανήτη. Και, φυσικά, δεν ήταν ..... χοντρός.... Απλά, του έλειπε η πραγματική ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΑ. Ε, λοιπόν, έχασε από τον Φρανκ Ζαίην. Με 10 περίπου πόντους μικρότερο χέρι. 55 με 46. Και κανείς δε θεώρησε πως ο Άρνι αδικήθηκε.... Ούτε ο ίδιος. Επειδή, ΔΕΝ αδικήθηκε.... Αυτά, το 1968 ...
Να θυμήσω τον Danny Pandilla, γνωστό και ως Giant Killer;;; Ή το Mohammed Makaui......;;; Υπάρχει άνθρωπος με ύψος 1, 50, μάλιστα, ένα μέτρο και 50 εκατοστά, Ινδός, του οποίου το όνομα μου διαφεύγει, που κέρδισε το Μίστερ Υφήλιος.... Και αμέτρητοι άλλοι....
Αυτό σημαίνει body building.... Ποιότητα. Μπορεί οι μεγαλόσωμοι να είναι εντυπωσιακοί για το δρόμο, την παραλία, το γυμναστήριο ή το ευρύ κοινό, αλλά αυτά ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να επηρεάζουν τον κριτή.... Όπως και το όνομα του αθλητή, το αγωνιστικό του πρόγραμμα του έτους ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, πέρα από αυτό που βλέπει τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή. Αλλιώς, αποδεικνύεται κατώτερος των περιστάσεων.
Και, για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.... δεν έχουμε δει πολύ συχνά το Σπύρο το Μπουρνάζο, να ποζάρει κατά πρόσωπο των κριτών. Μονίμως, στα τρία τέταρτα... επειδή είχε ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ - για τέτοιο πρωταθλητικό επίπεδο...-πρόβλημα ΠΟΛΥ στενού ανοίγματος ώμων, εκ κατασκευής. Το οποίο δε μπορούσε να εξισορροπήσει όσο εξαιρετικά και αν είχε αναπτύξει τους δελτοειδείς του... Επειδή, αυτή την ανάπτυξη, την είχανε και μερικοί συναθλητές του, εντός και εκτός συνόρων, οι οποίοι παράλληλα δεν είχαν τη γενετική αυτή ατέλεια...
Όσο περίεργο κι αν ακούγεται, η κατάταξη για μένα στον αγώνα αυτόν ήταν Βολικός, Μπουρνάζος, Παπαδογεωργάκης - λόγω ποδιών και,.....παίζουν η τέταρτη και πέμπτη, μεταξύ Μώρου και Γκίνη....
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Φίλε Δεινοσαυρε το ποστ σου με την αναφορα στο Μρ Οδυσσεια το 1985,θα μπορουσε να σηκωσει και ολόκληρο τόπικ,ειναι ενας πολυσυζητημενος αγωνας,φυσικα σε πρωτη φαση φαση για την καλη διοργανωση απο το περιοδικο Superman του Τσολακη απο Θεσσαλονικη που εδωσε την ευκαιρια σε αθλητες και από τις 2 ομοσπονδίες που υπήρχαν εκεινη την εποχη (ΙFBB-WABBA) να διαγωνιστουν αλλα και από παραπονα που ακουστηκαν,για τη ψηλη κατηγορία.
> Προσωπικα εχω δει και το βίντεο του αγωνα (θα προσπαθησω να το αναρτησω προσεχως) αλλα και αρκετες φωτογραφίες.
> Δυστυχως η κακη ποιοτητα των μεσων εγγραφης εκεινη την εποχη δεν μας επιτρεπει πολλες αναλυτικες λεπτομερειες
> Εχω συζητησει με πολλους πρωταθλητες αλλα και γνωστες-φιλαθλους του χωρου,αναφορικα με τα αποτελεσματα του αγωνα καθως ο αγωνας ήταν σταθμος για το ελληνικο Bbing γιατι συγκρούστηκαν μεγαλα ονοματα που προαναφερθηκαν.
> Καποιοι μου εχουν πει ότι  ο Σπύρος σε όγκο και συμμετρία ηταν πρωτος αναμφισβητητα και αυτο αρκουσε να του δωσει την πρωτια καθως στο στεγνωμα οντως ήθελε λίγο χρονικο διαστημα ημερων ακομα για να πετυχει το απόλυτο.
> Εκει αντιπαρέρχονται οι υποστηρικτες του Βολικου και του Παπαδογεωργακη,οι οποιοι ήταν σε γρανιτενια κατασταση κατα την περιγραφη τους,εχω διαβασει σε περιοδικη της εποχης ότι ο Βολικος εκανε σαουνα σε 90 βαθμους πριν τον αγωνα και δεν ειχε βγαλει ουτε σταγονα απο το σωμα του.
> Σε όγκο υστερουσε μπροστα στον Μπουρναζο σε καποια σημεια.
> Το ίδιο ισχυει και για τον Παπαδογεωργακη ο οποίος ειχε πιασει πολυ καλη φορμα για τον αγωνα,όχι όμως και εκεινος στον όγκο του Μπουρναζου,με ασυμμετρία στα ποδια και ακομα περισσότερο στις γαμπες όπου υστερουσε,ίσως και ο φοβερος του ανω κορμος να εδειχνε περισσότερο την διαφορα.
> Νομίζω οτι μεταξυ των τριων αυτων δινόταν η μαχη για την τριαδα,χωρις να υποτιμησουμε τους μεγαλους αθλητες Γκινη και Μωρο.
> ...


+1000. Και οτι ο αγωνας αυτος ηταν σταθμος κ κατι πρωτογνωρο για το Ελληνικο ΒΒ ,κ για την τοποθετηση σου στους αθλητες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Και μην ξεχναμε οτι το ΒΒ ειναι υποκειμενικο αθλημα ως προς την κριση των αποτελεσματων ,αρκει να μην γινονται καραμπινατες αδικιες. Εαν γινοταν σημερα ο αγωνας κ ρωταγατε την γνωμη μου ,πιστευω πως παλι ο Μπουρναζος θα ηταν ο νικητης.
Στην φωτο που εχει βαλει ο φιλος μου το ερπετο,με τον Παπαδογιωργακη κ τον Γκινη ,ειναι απο αγωνα της  IFBB το 1984 που ειχε διοργανωσει ο τοτε προεδρος της ,Θυμιος Περσιδης σε ενα θεατρο στη Λ Αλεξανδρας.
Ε! το τι ακουστηκε μετα για αδικια στον Γκινη ,δεν λεγεται.
Εμενα ομως ρε παιδια με εντυπωσιασε ο Παπαδογιωργακης κ ας εχανε λιγο στα ποδια. Μαλιστα θυμαμαι ποζαρισε με το (BIG JAPAN τωνDEEPERPL) κ ξεχειλιζε απο αυτοπεποιθηση.
Γιαυτο σας λεω δεν βγαινει ακρη κ συμφωνια απο ολους :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

> Φίλε NASSER, για τον όγκο του Σπύρου, συμφωνούμε στα πόδια. Στον κορμό, ο Παπαδογεωργάκης τον έπαιζε στα ίσια. Δε λέω υπερτερούσε, λέω στα ίσια. Και, βέβαια, φυσικό είναι να ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ πιο ογκώδης ο Σπύρος, αφού δεν έχει την ψιλή γράμμωση, η οποία "σπάει" στο μάτι το φούσκωμα, την καμπυλότητα των μυώνων. Κοίτα στην πλάγια στήθους τα χέρια τους.... Πόσο κομμένο είναι του Δημήτρη, σε σχέση του Σπύρου... Και, γι¨αυτό το λόγο, του Σπύρου ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ογκωδέστερο....
> Στη συμμετρία, διαφωνούμε. Βολικός...! ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΚΟΣ, ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΓΜΕΝΟΣ. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
> Μιλάμε πάντα για τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα και ώρα.... Ποια ήταν η μεταξύ τους σύγκριση αλλού και άλλοτε...., άσχετο...
> Πρέπει να σου πω, φίλε NASSER, πως αθλητές έχασαν τίτλους, και παγκόσμιους, επειδή η αφυδάτωση ή η υδατανθράκωση τους έκατσε με 2-3 ώρες -και όχι μέρες -διαφορά, από αυτή που έπρεπε... Και έτσι χάθηκε κόπος, χρόνος και έξοδα μηνών, μην πω ετών... Οι κριτές, κρίνουν ό,τι βλέπουν....
> Όσο για τη γράμμωση και τους λόγους του....πρέπει να σου πως πως αυτά δεν αφορούν τους κριτές.... Και στο Υφήλιος να πρόκειται να κατεβεί ένας αθλητής μια βδομάδα μετά τον αγώνα και, μάλιστα, με προοπτική πρωτιάς, οι κριτές πρέπει να βαθμολογήσουν αυτό που εκείνη τη στιγμή βλέπουν... Τα υπόλοιπα, δεν αφορούν ούτε τους άλλους αθλητές, που δε φταίνε σε τίποτε, ούτε τους κριτές-για τον ίδιο λόγο, επειδή οι υπόλοιποι αθλητές δε φταίνε σε τίποτε. Σε αυτό, τα πράγματα είναι απόλυτα - μη διαπραγματεύσιμα..... Ό,το βλέπουμε, κρίνουμε. Ξεχνάμε όλα τα άλλα. Αλλιώς, δεν έχουμε κάνει καλά τη δουλειά μας. Έτσι λειτουργεί αυτή οι ιστορία. Η κρίση, γίνεται βάσει κανονισμών, όχι στον αέρα.


Σαυτο που λες αρχικα, πρεπει να μπερδευεσαι. Οσο πιο γραμμωμένος είναι ένας αθλητής τόσο πιο ογκώδης δείχνει στη σκηνή. Ο Μπουρναζος ανέκαθεν ήταν πάνω απο 110 κιλά και ο Παπαγεωργάκης κάτω απο 100. Οτι τον έπειαζε στα ίσα στον άνω κορμο το όφειλε στη γράμμωση και όχι στον όγκο. Το ίδιο ισχύει για Βολικό και Μώρο. 
Στα υπολοιπα που λες συμφωνω απόλυτα και αναφερθηκα προηγουμένος πως ο Μπορρναζος δεν στόχευε κατι σαυτον τον αγώνα. Με λίγα λόγια δεν τον ενδιέφερε ούτε υπολόγιζε την κρίση των κριτών. Την δεκαετία του 80 ο Μπουρναζος περισσότερες αντιπάθειες παρα συμπάθειες είχε απο τα πρόσωπα-παραγοντες του αθληματος, αλλά καλό θα ηταν να μην επεκταθούμε σαυτο.
Η κρίση των κριτων για τις πρώτες θέσεις έχει παρεξηγηθει πολλές φορές. Και το κακό είναι πως με άλλο μάτι κρίνεις οταν είσαι στα 3 μετρα απο τον αθλητη και με άλλο ματι όταν είσαι στα 5 μέτρα απο τον αθλητή. Επειτα υπαρχουν και οι φίλαθλοι των αθλητών. Έχω δει να παίζει Σιωτης και Παπαγεωργίου Νίκος στη Λαμία για γενικό τιτλο και ο Παπαγεωργιου δεν μπορουσε να ποζαρει απο τις κραυγες υπερ του Σιώτη ενω στη Θεσσαλονίκη συνέβηκε ακριβως το αντίθετο παρόλο που νικητης ηταν πάλι ο Σιώτης. Τι σημαινει κραυγάζει ο κοσμος απο κάτω... φίλαθλοι είναι όχι κριτες.
Και σημερα να γινόταν ο αγώνας... νικητής πάλι ο Μπουρναζος θα ήταν, χωρις αυτο να σημαίνει πως υποτιμάμε την αξία των υπόλοιπων αθλητών. Ολους τους εκτιμάμε αλλά δεν μπορούν να στέκονται όλοι στο ίδιο βάθρο.

----------


## Dinosaure

Είναι προφανές πως διαφωνούμε σε μερικά πράγματα .... που δεν είναι κακό, φυσικά. Προάγει το διάλογο. Δεν αντιστέκομαι στον πειρασμό, να σχολιάσω μερικά σημεία του σχολιασμού σου.




> 1) "....ο Μπορρναζος δεν στόχευε κατι σαυτον τον αγώνα. Με λίγα λόγια δεν τον ενδιέφερε ούτε υπολόγιζε την κρίση των κριτών."


Τότε, γιατί έλαβε μέρος; Είχε λίγες συμμετοχές ως τότε, και ήθελε να βελτιώσει το "βιογραφικό" του;;;
Δεν τον ενδιέφερε το αποτέλεσμα σε ένα αγώνα με Πανελλήνιο χαρακτήρα, για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία του Body buildung στην Ελλάδα, δεδομένου πως οργανώθηκε εκτός ορίων Ομοσπονδιών; 
Διαφωνούμε απόλυτα. Ξέρεις πόσο πλήττει έναν αθλητή του επιπέδου του, μια απώλεια της πρώτης θέσης του βάθρου σε έναν τέτοιο αγώνα; Και με προοπτική αμέσου εξόδου του στο εξωτερικό;
Κατέβηκε επειδή τον ενδιέφερε. Και τον ενδιέφερε να βγει πρώτος.
Μόνο με τέτοια προοπτική κατεβαίνει σε έναν εθνικό αγώνα, ένας αθλητής αυτού του επιπέδου. 




> 2) "Την δεκαετία του 80 ο Μπουρναζος περισσότερες αντιπάθειες παρα συμπάθειες είχε απο τα πρόσωπα-παραγοντες του αθληματος, αλλά καλό θα ηταν να μην επεκταθούμε σαυτο."


Τη δεκαετία του 80, ο Μπουρνάζος είχε φανατικούς εχθρούς ΚΑΙ φανατικούς φίλους, όπως κάθε πολύ επιτυχημένος άνθρωπος, σε οποιοδήποτε χώρο. Στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα που κατέβηκε, το περιβάλλον ήταν φιλικό προς αυτόν, και όχι εχθρικό. 
Αν, για παράδειγμα, διοργανωτής ήταν ο παλιός φίλος του και πλέον τότε δημόσιος επικριτής του για -σχεδόν- τα πάντα Θύμιος Περσίδης, δε θα κατέβαινε στον αγώνα, προφανώς.... Αλλιώς, θα ήταν σαν να σκάβει μόνος του το λάκκο του.
Ωστόσο, στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα, όπως προανέφερα, το περιβάλλον ήταν ΦΙΛΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ για το Σπύρο, όπως και για το Μώρο. Λες να πήγαινε ο Λάμπης ο Αβελκίου στο συγκεκριμένο αγώνα ως κριτής, φορώντας φόρμα με τη φίρμα του Μπουρνάζου επάνω, αν το περιβάλλον ήταν εχθρικό; Και, πηγαίνοντας ο κριτής με τη φίρμα του Μπουρνάζου στη φόρμα του, έχοντας επίσης δηλώσει μέρες πριν, στην Αθήνα ακόμα πως "θα το πάρει ο Μπουρνάζος", ποιόν λες θα ψήφισε; Αυτό το λες εχθρικό περιβάλλον για το Μπουρνάζο;
Μάλλον για τον Παπαδογεωργάκη ήταν εχθρικό και, επειδή το γνώριζε αλλά ΗΘΕΛΕ τον τίτλο, ζήτησε και την εξαίρεση του Αβελκίου.




> [3) "Tι σημαινει κραυγάζει ο κοσμος απο κάτω... φίλαθλοι είναι όχι κριτες."


Ακριβώς. Και δεν είναι 6 άτομα - όσοι οι κριτές, που είναι εύκολο να έχουν "πλησιαστεί" από κάποιον. Είναι εκατοντάδες. Αθλητές και φίλαθλοι. Όχι άσχετοι. Τόσοι λάθος και οι 6 σωστοί; Και με τα δεδομένα που προανέφερα; 
Και...απορώ. Ο ντόρος τεράστιος για τον αγώνα. Οι διοργανωντές, περιοδικό είχανε. Γιατί δε δημοσιεύανε και τις καρτέλες των κριτών, με τις βαθμολογήσεις τους σημείο προς σημείο, να βουλώσουνε όλα τα στόματα;; Είπαμε, η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα, πρέπει ΚΑΙ να φαίνεται τίμια. Για το καλό όλων.




> 4) "Και σημερα να γινόταν ο αγώνας... νικητής πάλι ο Μπουρναζος θα ήταν"


Εξαρτάται ποιού αθλητή τη φόρμα, θα φοράγανε οι κριτές...... 
Οι οποίοι, καλό είναι να έχουν μονό αριθμό....και όχι να λαμβάνεται διπλή η ψήφος του προέδρου... Κατά την άποψή μου, πάντα, δεν είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο να μπορεί ένας κριτής να ανατρέψει - υπέρ κάποιου καταψηφισθέντος  - το 2-3, κάνοντάς το 4-3.....




> [5) "Σαυτο που λες αρχικα, πρεπει να μπερδευεσαι. Οσο πιο γραμμωμένος είναι ένας αθλητής τόσο πιο ογκώδης δείχνει στη σκηνή.Ο Μπουρναζος ανέκαθεν ήταν πάνω απο 110 κιλά και ο Παπαγεωργάκης κάτω απο 100."


O Μπουρνάζος έχει 1,87 ύψος, ο Παπαδογεωργάκης 1,82.... Εκεί καλύπτεται η διαφορά αυτών των 7 - 8 κιλών.. Και, τα 2-3, στη μάζα των ποδιών...που ήδη αναφέρθηκε.
Και, μη συγχέουμε τον όγκο με το βάρος. Βάρος, είναι η μάζα, αυτό που δείχνει η ζυγαριά. Ο όγκος, είναι το εκτόπισμα.
Αθλητής που, σε συγκεκριμένη στιγμή, είναι πιο δουλεμένος από άλλον, δεν κουβαλάει περιττά κιλά που να καταστρέφουν το μυικό διαχωρισμό και να του δίνουν flat εικόνα κάνοντάς τον να δείχνει μονοκόμματος - ενοποιώντας τις μυικές ομάδες, έχει πιο φουσκωμένους - διογκωμένους τους μύες του, μπορεί άνετα να είναι πιο ογκώδης από άλλον που είναι βαρύτερος. Να έχει, δηλαδή, ογκωδέστερες τις καθαρές μυικές ομάδες του, και όχι ένα γενικό - απροσδιόριστο όγκο.




> [6)"Οσο πιο γραμμωμένος είναι ένας αθλητής τόσο πιο ογκώδης δείχνει στη σκηνή."


Στη σκηνή, ο γραμμωμένος δείχνει ογκώδης, όταν είναι ογκώδης. Διαφορετικά, απλά δείχνει γραμμωμένος. 
Ο αγράμμωτος, πάλι, αν είναι ογκώδης αυτό φαίνεται, απλά δείχνει ... χάλια, επειδή είναι αγράμμωτος.
Να μου πεις για το χρώμα.... μάλιστα. Ο άσπρος, κάτω από τους προβολείς της σκηνής, χάνεται. Εξαϋλώνεται. 




> 7) "Επειτα υπαρχουν και οι φίλαθλοι των αθλητών. Έχω δει να παίζει Σιωτης και Παπαγεωργίου Νίκος στη Λαμία για γενικό τιτλο και ο Παπαγεωργιου δεν μπορουσε να ποζαρει απο τις κραυγες υπερ του Σιώτη ενω στη Θεσσαλονίκη συνέβηκε ακριβως το αντίθετο παρόλο που νικητης ηταν πάλι ο Σιώτης."


Συμφωνούμε πως ο κάθε αθλητής έχει το κοινό του. Και, στον αγώνα στον οποίο αναφέρομαι, φυσικά υπήρχαν και εκείνοι που ζητωκραύγαζαν το Μπουρνάζο.Ούτε είπαμε πως ήταν .... χάλια ο άνθρωπος. Απλά, δεν πέτυχε την καλύτερη φόρμα του, τη στιγμή του αγώνα.
Αλλά.... άλλο οι φίλαθλοι να ζητωκραυγάζουν το δικό τους, έστω κι αν δεν είναι στην καλύτερη στιγμή του, και ΑΛΛΟ να κράζουν τη στιγμή εκφώνησης των αποτελεσμάτων, να ουρλιάζουν "αδικία - αδικία' και, οι διοργανωτές, να νοιώθουν την ανάγκη ΔΥΟ φορές από μικροφώνου να αποστασιοποιηθούν από το έργο των κριτών, "κρεμώντας" τους στεγνά και αναγνωρίζοντας έτσι το αμφισβητήσιμο των αποτελεσμάτων τους....





> 8 ) "Ολους τους εκτιμάμε αλλά δεν μπορούν να στέκονται όλοι στο ίδιο βάθρο"


 Το θέμα δεν είναι σε ποια θέση του βάθρου βρίσκεται κάθε αθλητής. Αλλά, για ποιο λόγο...

Κλείνοντας την άποψη μου για το θέμα αφού, σε αντίθετη περίπτωση και για να τεκμηριώσω περισσότερο τα γραφόμενά μου, θα πρέπει να γίνω πολύ κακός με πρόσωπα της εποχής εκείνης, να δημοσιεύσω άλλου είδους υλικό, δημοσιευμένα κείμενα κλπ, πράγμα που, μετά από 
26 χρόνια, δεν το θεωρώ και απαραίτητο, να επαναλάβω απλά πως, κατά την άποψή μου .......
ο Σπύρος ο Μπουρνάζος είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ του Ελληνικού Body building, χαρακτήρισε μια ολόκληρη εποχή του, δόξασε τα Ελληνικά χρώματα, ξηγιότανε αντρίκια σε κάποιους άνανδρους συναθλητές του που τον θάβανε πίσω από την πλάτη του ανοίγοντας το στόμα τους και μην ξέροντας τι λέγανε απλά και μόνο δε μπορούσανε να χωνέψουνε πως ήταν αδύνατο να σταθούνε πλάι του στη σκηνή - μια και αναφερθήκαμε σε συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες της εποχής εκείνης , ήτανε πάντα έτοιμος ΑΝΙΔΙΟΤΕΛΩΣ να δώσει τις συμβουλές του και κάθε άλλη βοήθεια σε έναν νεώτερο αθλητή, δεν είχε ποτέ πρόβλημα να πει καλή κουβέντα για όποιον το άξιζε αφού δεν είχε κόμπλεξ και συμπλέγματα κατωτερότητας - για τον απλό λόγο πως ήτανε ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΟΣ σε αυτό που έκανε ενώ τα κόμπλεξ και το δηλητήριο χαρακτηρίζουν του αποτυχημένους, δεν έκανε βεντετισμούς και άλλες ηλιθιότητες που βαρεθήκαμε να βλέπουμε από κάποια μηδενικά του χώρου..........
με μια λέξη, είναι ένας αθλητής και άνθρωπος που του βγάζω το καπέλο......
απλά, τη συγκεκριμένη βραδιά, πιστεύω πως δεν ήταν έτοιμος για την πρωτιά.......... Και, μαζί με εμένα, το πιστεύουν πολύ άλλοι....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια με έχετε εκπλήξει ευχάριστα με τον διάλογο και τις λεπτομέρειες που αναφέρετε , εγω είχα φύγει απο την πάτρα με το λεωφορείο που ήμουν φαντάρος εκεί και είχα πάει να δώ τον αγώνα έχασα κάποιο μέρος γιατι έπρεπε να φύγω πίσω 

αλλα γνώμη μου ο δημήτρης ο παπαδογεωργάκης , έδειχνε ασύμμετρος πολύ σε σχέση με τούς άλλους , δεν είναι ότι δεν είχε πόδια αλλα δεν είχε και γάμπες που πλαισιώνουν και σώζουν την κατάσταση σε κάποιον που δεν έχει μεγάλα πόδια , ενα παράδειγμα γρήγορο που με ήρθε στο μυαλό ο γιάννης ο ντόκος που δεν είχε ποδάρες αλλα είχε γάμπες που συμπλήρωναν την εικόνα τού σώματος και των ποδιών .

για μένα ο μπουρνάζος μπορεί να μην ήταν κάργα γραμωμένος , αλλα δεν θα το έλεγες αγράμμωτο , τα πόδια του που είναι το μισό σώμα ήταν μακράν τα καλύτερα πυκνα και ποιοτικά και σε κάποιες πόζες απο θέμα συμμετρίας και αισθητικής ήταν καλύτερος 

για μένα αυτός που ήταν πιο ολοκληρωμένος ήταν ο βολικός αλλα ήταν λίγος σε σχέση με τον μπουρνάζο και αν ήταν να βγάλω εγω κατάταξη τωρα γιατι τότε δεν είχα και την τρελή εμπειρία , θα ήταν πρώτος ο μπουρνάζος δεύτερος ο βολικός ο παπαδογιωργάκης θα μπορούσε να παίξει για 3η θέση με μώρο να διεκδηκήσει ενας απο τούς 2 και μετα ο γκίνης .
ο γκίνης ακόμη υστερούσε σε μάζα και στργγυλάδα , άρα και συμμετρία , οπότε δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να πλασαριστεί .

επίσης μην ξεχνάμε τότε ο κόσμος εντυπωσιαζόταν απο κάποια σημεία αθλητών όπως μεγάλα μπράτσα η στήθια , αυτα που διέθετε ο παπαδογιωργάκης , αλλα στα πόδια δεν είναι ότι απλα υστερούσε αλλα ήταν ενα σημείο μείον και μάλιστα βασικό αφού τα πόδια είναι το μισό σώμα , οπότε όσο πιο μεγάλος και εντυπωσιακός ήταν απο πάνω τόσο περισσότερο φαινόταν η αντίθεση με το κατω μέρος .

επίσης ο σάκης ήταν καλός ο τσιλικούδης αλλα όπως και ο γουλτίδης ήταν στο ανέβασμά τους ακόμη γιατι την επόμενη χρονια ο γουλτίδης ήταν καμια 8 κιλα βαρύτερος μυικά και είχε κερδίσει την κατηγορία του .

επίσης με τον μπουρνάζο παιζόταν και κάποιο παρασκήνιο αυτο δεν το κατάλαβα τότε αλλα το 89 που προσπάθησαν να επηρεάσουν κάποιους κριτες να μην βγεί πρώτος ενω άξιζε καθαρα και έγινα μάρτυρας κατα λάθος γιατι με 2 κριτές μαστροθανάση και παρασχάκη (ο παρασχάκης είναι αυτός που είναι στην φωτο εκεί στις φωτο μου με τον δημήτρη κλαδούχο)είμασταν μαζί  και τρώγαμε σε ενα εστιατόριο μετα τα προκριματικα και θυμάμε λέγαν να ψηφίσει υπέρ του μεντή , αλλα λέει δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αφού η ποιότητα του μπουρνάζου βγάζει μάτια , αργότερα βέβαια ο μεντής έφτασε σε πολυ υψηλα επίπεδα με την αξία του αλλα τότε όσοι βλέπαμε τον αγώνα λέγαμε πολυ καλός αλλα όχι για να κερδίσει τον μπουρνάζο .

γενικα στο ββ πάντα θα υπάρχουν αμφισβητήσεις ειδικα σε πολυ καλούς αθλητες , επειδη κρίνετε με το μάτι και ο κόσμος τότε ακόμη δεν είχε εξοικειωθεί ώστε να έχει πιο αντικειμενικα κρητήρια

----------


## NASSER

Δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να συμφωνουμε σε όλα. Απλα τα τελευταια γραφόμενα σου για το χαρακτήρα του Μπουρναζου... δικαιολογουν έναν χαρακτηρα που μπορουσε να πάει σε έναν αγωνα χωρις να υπολογίζει αν καποιος ή καποιοι θα χαρακτηριζαν την εμφανιση του ελλειπή... Επειτα εγω μίλησα για συμπαθειες και αντιπαθιες των παραγόντων και όχι του κόσμου-φιλάθλων.
Για τη σωματοδομή που αναφέρεις περι κιλών και όγκου, εννοείται πως τα νούμερα κιλών αναφέρονται σε αγωνιστικά σώματα και όχι οφ σιζον. Αν βάλουμε και άλλες φωτο συγκρίσεων, κανένας απο την υπόλοιπη τριάδα δεν μπορούσε να σταθεί σε μάζες διπλα του... συν πως στα κάτω κορμο ήταν πολύ μπροστα για την εποχή του... συν το σωμα του ήταν πιο δουλεμένο, με πιο ώριμους μυς από τους υπόλοιπους. Και αν δεν ήταν έτσι, σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο με ένα φινίρισμα δεν θα έβγαινε πρώτος...


Y.S. Ο Ηλίας πόσταρε πριν απο μενα, καθως διατυπωνα τις σκεψεις μου... αλλά με κάλυψε σε όλα :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επίσης αυτό που λέτε για τον βολικό και την σάουνα είχε παίξει πολυ εκείνη την χρονια το θυμάμε χαρακτηριστικα .

επίσης για τα κιλα που λέτε για τον μπουρνάζο δεν νομίζω να κατέβαινε πάνω απο 100 γραμωμένα μυικά κιλα , αυτο θυμάμε και μάλιστα κάπου σε μια φωτο στο βιβλίο εισαγωγή στο σύγχρονο ββ του ηλία παγιαννίδη το είχε αναφέρει και ο ίδιος.

βεβαίως και όλα παίζονται αλλα αυτη την εντύπωση έχω και λέω την άποψή μου , άλλωστε ο κόσμος που βλέπει και πολυ σωστα να έχει την άποψή του δεν έχει εμπειρία, ειδικα εκείνα τα χρόνια που πολύ λίγοι να είχαν δεί λάιβ αγώνα και ούτε υπήρχαν περιοδικα πολλα να προβάλουν το ββ στην επαρχία .
πάντως τον μπουρνάζο τον ξέραν όλοι όσοι ξέραν τι είναι το ββ και το σώμα του είχε μια αισθητική πρότυπο ,απο κεί και πέρα υπήρχαν πολλοί καλοί αθλητες εκείνη την εποχή ο καθένας με τα δικά του καλα χαρακτηριστικά

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλτατε Ηλία... σχετικά με τα κιλά...κι εγώ γνωρίζω πως ο Σπύρος γύρω στα 98 γραμμωμένα πρέπει να κατέβαινε και να είχε "δει" μέγιστο σε όγκο τα 112......από συζητήσεις που θυμάμαι στο γνωστό υπόγειο.........
Όσο για την κατάταξη που αναφέρεις...η μόνη "τράμπα" που θα έκανα, είναι μεταξύ πρώτου - δεύτερου... όπως και σε προηγούμενο post περιέγραψα την εκτίμησή μου για κατάταξη... Η απόλυτη συμμετρία, η αγαλματένια κατάσταση του Διονύση, μου το υπαγορεύει. ΕΚΕΙΝΗ τη μέρα.... Φυσικά τρίτο τον Παπαδογεωργάκη, λόγω ποδιών... 
Συμφωνώ με το NASSER, οπωσδήποτε, για το πώς ήταν ο Σπύρος στο Μρ Ευρώπη 85, και στο σχόλιό του για τα εξωπραγματικά, τουλάχιστο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα της εποχής πόδια του ...
Τα οποία, μπορούμε όλοι να απολαύσουμε στην φωτό που ακολουθεί, και που τραβήχτηκε λίγο πριν από τους προκριματικούς του διεθνούς αυτού αγώνα....
Όταν ο αθλητής ΕΙΝΑΙ στη "στιγμή" του, μπορεί να διαφωνήσει κανείς;;;



Όχι ότι οι πλάγιοί του πήγαιναν πίσω....

Θα συμφωνήσεις νομίζω, Ηλία, γενικά μιλώντας πως, ενώ το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο κρίσης δε μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί απολύτως από τη διαδικασία, υπάρχουν και ΠΟΛΛΑ στάνταρ στοιχεία βαθμολόγησης των αθλητών στους αγώνες... Για να ακριβολογούμε, τα περισσότερα. 
Άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν πολύ έντονη εμπλοκή με το άθλημα, είτε ως αγωνιζόμενοι αθλητές είτε ως κριτές, πιθανόν να το αγνοούν.. Αυτό, έχει αποτελέσει και θέμα ΕΝΤΟΝΟΤΑΤΩΝ συζητήσεων από τη δεκαετία του 80 τουλάχιστον, τότε που κάποιοι ... προπηλάκιζαν δημοσίως κάποιους άλλους, και μέσα από σελίδες περιοδικών, επειδή αυτοί οι τελευταίοι χαρακτήριζαν το B.B. "σπορ" και όχι "άθλημα", ακριβώς με το σκεπτικό της υποκειμενικότητας των κριτηρίων βαθμολόγησης των αθλητών.... .
Άσχετο που, κάποιοι απ΄αυτούς τους φανατικούς υποστηρικτές του "αθλητικού" χαρακτήρα του Β.Β., όταν ο χώρος τους απέβαλε από τις τάξεις του, από φανατικοί υποστηρικτές έγιναν ... νεκροθάφτες του... 
Τότε, το διακύβευμα ήταν η δυνατότητα να συμπεριληφθεί το Β.Β. στα Ολυμπιακά αθλήματα. Πράγμα που απαιτούσε την παραδοχή της ύπαρξης αντικειμενικών κριτηρίων αξιολόγησης των αθλητών...
Κάποιοι λένε πως, επειδή και άλλα αθλήματα είναι υποκειμενικά, όπως για παράδειγμα η συγχρονισμένη κολύμβηση, επομένως μπορεί να ενταχθεί και η Σωματική Διάπλαση. Προσωπικά, θεωρώ εντελώς λάθος το επιχείρημα.
Αυτά, τα ήδη συμπεριληφθέντα στα Ολυμπιακά, αθλήματα, ελάχιστα εμπεριέχουν το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο. Υπάρχουν σαφέστατα και ακριβέστατα κριτήρια. Γ¨αυτό, και οι ελαχιστότατες αποκλίσεις μεταξύ της βαθμολόγησης των κριτών.
Επίσης, ΚΑΙ στο Β.Β. υπάρχουν σαφέστατα και αντικειμενικά κριτήρια οπότε, και εδώ όταν οι κριτές κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους, αντίστοιχη με εκείνων των αθλημάτων θα είναι η εικόνα.
Οπότε, καταλήγω πως και τα μεν και το δε πρέπει να είναι Ολυμπιακά αθλήματα, όχι επειδή είναι όλα ιδιαίτερα υποκειμενικά στα κριτήριά τους, αλλά επειδή είναι όλα ιδιαίτερα αντικειμενικά.....
Απέχω από τα αγωνιστικά πράγματα αλλά, εξ¨όσων ακούω, συζητιέται σοβαρά η ένταξη του Β.Β. στους Ολυμπιακούς του 2012...
Εσείς που είστε γνώστες, έχετε ενημέρωση επ¨αυτού;;;
Όσο για τις λετομέρειες στις αναφορές των προηγούμενων μηνυμάτων που σε εξέπληξαν... να σου πω  πως δύο πράγματα χαρακτηρίζουν τα μεγάλα ερπετά: Η καταπληκτική μνήμη και...το υπέροχο πράσινο χρώμα τους......  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Θα περιμένω να με ενημερώσει ο Polyneikos για την ολοκλήρωση της ψηφιοποίησης του υλικού του, ώστε ακολούθως να προχωρήσω στην ... απαλλοτρίωση του scaner του... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

> επίσης για τα κιλα που λέτε για τον μπουρνάζο δεν νομίζω να κατέβαινε πάνω απο 100 γραμωμένα μυικά κιλα , αυτο θυμάμε και μάλιστα κάπου σε μια φωτο στο βιβλίο εισαγωγή στο σύγχρονο ββ του ηλία παγιαννίδη το είχε αναφέρει και ο ίδιος.
> 
> βεβαίως και όλα παίζονται αλλα αυτη την εντύπωση έχω και λέω την άποψή μου , άλλωστε ο κόσμος που βλέπει και πολυ σωστα να έχει την άποψή του δεν έχει εμπειρία, ειδικα εκείνα τα χρόνια που πολύ λίγοι να είχαν δεί λάιβ αγώνα και ούτε υπήρχαν περιοδικα πολλα να προβάλουν το ββ στην επαρχία .
> πάντως τον μπουρνάζο τον ξέραν όλοι όσοι ξέραν τι είναι το ββ και το σώμα του είχε μια αισθητική πρότυπο ,απο κεί και πέρα υπήρχαν πολλοί καλοί αθλητες εκείνη την εποχή ο καθένας με τα δικά του καλα χαρακτηριστικά


Δικό μου λάθος τα αγωνιστικά κιλά. :01. Smile: 
 Σε περιοδο οφ σιζον ήταν 114 μέγιστο ενω αγωνιστικά μέγιστοο σωματικό βάρος 104 κιλά. Στο αναφερόμενο αγωνα που ήταν σε απογλυκογόνωση, ήταν 98 κιλά  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> παιδια με έχετε εκπλήξει ευχάριστα με τον διάλογο και τις λεπτομέρειες που αναφέρετε , εγω είχα φύγει απο την πάτρα με το λεωφορείο που ήμουν φαντάρος εκεί και είχα πάει να δώ τον αγώνα έχασα κάποιο μέρος γιατι έπρεπε να φύγω πίσω 
> 
> αλλα γνώμη μου ο δημήτρης ο παπαδογεωργάκης , έδειχνε ασύμμετρος πολύ σε σχέση με τούς άλλους , δεν είναι ότι δεν είχε πόδια αλλα δεν είχε και γάμπες που πλαισιώνουν και σώζουν την κατάσταση σε κάποιον που δεν έχει μεγάλα πόδια , ενα παράδειγμα γρήγορο που με ήρθε στο μυαλό ο γιάννης ο ντόκος που δεν είχε ποδάρες αλλα είχε γάμπες που συμπλήρωναν την εικόνα τού σώματος και των ποδιών .
> 
> για μένα ο μπουρνάζος μπορεί να μην ήταν κάργα γραμωμένος , αλλα δεν θα το έλεγες αγράμμωτο , τα πόδια του που είναι το μισό σώμα ήταν μακράν τα καλύτερα πυκνα και ποιοτικά και σε κάποιες πόζες απο θέμα συμμετρίας και αισθητικής ήταν καλύτερος 
> 
> για μένα αυτός που ήταν πιο ολοκληρωμένος ήταν ο βολικός αλλα ήταν λίγος σε σχέση με τον μπουρνάζο και αν ήταν να βγάλω εγω κατάταξη τωρα γιατι τότε δεν είχα και την τρελή εμπειρία , θα ήταν πρώτος ο μπουρνάζος δεύτερος ο βολικός ο παπαδογιωργάκης θα μπορούσε να παίξει για 3η θέση με μώρο να διεκδηκήσει ενας απο τούς 2 και μετα ο γκίνης .
> ο γκίνης ακόμη υστερούσε σε μάζα και στργγυλάδα , άρα και συμμετρία , οπότε δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να πλασαριστεί .
> 
> ...


Συμφωνω απολυτα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σευχατιστουμε Polyneikos ,δεν χορταινω να το βλεπω ,σιγουρα θα το δω πολλες φορες :02. Rocking: 
Οσο για τα αποτελεσματα ,η μονη αλαγη νομιζω θα μπορουσε να ηταν η 3 με την 4 θεση ,ο ποιο εντυπωσιακος να κερδιζε την χρυση μετριοτητα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Σευχατιστουμε Polyneikos ,δεν χορταινω να το βλεπω ,σιγουρα θα το δω πολλες φορες
> Οσο για τα αποτελεσματα ,η μονη αλαγη νομιζω θα μπορουσε να ηταν η 3 με την 4 θεση ,ο ποιο εντυπωσιακος να κερδιζε την χρυση μετριοτητα.


Λαθος εκανα ενοουσα 2ρος βολικος 3ος παπαδογιωργακης 4ος μωρος :01. Neutral:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Επαθλο Ακροπολις WABBA 1987 ,δικαιωμα συμετοχης μονο πρωταθλητες.
> Συμετειχαν 1)Χρηστος Χατζηγεωργιου Μιστερ Ελλας 1976 ,βετερανος σε αυτον τον αγωνα.
> *2)Χρηστος Μπαρνασας Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1985. Προσωπικα εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ κ ηταν ιδαλμα μου ,αυτη η μεσουλα με τους τελειους οδοντοτους ποιο πανω, συνδιαζομενη με φαρδιους ωμους ωραιο στηθος κ δυνατα μπρατσα ηταν χαρμα οφθαλμων.Ενα φεγγαρι πηγαινα για λιγο διαστημα στο γυμναστηριο του στο Αιγαλεω.
> *Οσο κ χαρμα οφθαλμων ομως να ηταν . δεν μπορουσε να κερδισει τον τριτο της παρεας Γιαννη Γκινη ,που χωρις να εχει το αισθησιακο καλουπι ,ηταν ενα πακετο απο ποιοτικους γραμωμενους μυς κ μεγαλο ογκο.


Και μιας μιλαμε για Παρνασσα,να (ξανα)βαλω ενα βιντεακι του,απο το Επαθλο Ακρόπολις το 1986,το οποιο κέρδισε.




Πολυ καλος αθλητης και καλος ποζέρ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
(Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει και ένα εικονίδιο - φατσούλα, που να σφυρίζει επιδοκιμαστικά!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Ευχαριστούμε.....!!!!!!!!!!! Να είσαι καλά.... Ξαναζούμε ιστορικές στιγμές...!!!
Ευτυχώς που ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση, Polyneikos, και πήρες την κατάλληλη αφορμή.......
ΘΗΣΑΥΡΟΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι κόλημα τρώω με αυτα τα παλιά τα βίντεο και φωτο , είδα και τον φίλο τον ηλία τον παγιαννίδη που ήταν ο καλύτερος παρουσιαστής αγώνων εκείνη την εποχή , σώματα ρεαλιστικα και γήινα εκείνη την εποχή και παρ όλα αυτα εντυπωσίαζαν και εντυπωσιάζουν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1117&thid=1849

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1117&thid=1849


Μπραβο δεινοσαυρε. Αυτο το βιντεο ειναι πιο αρχαιο κ απο τους δεινοσαυρους! :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Χεχεχεχε...... (....κακό γελάκι!!!!).

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1117&thid=1849


Φιλτατε εχω μεινει αναυδος.Χιλια μπραβο.

----------


## Dinosaure

Χαρά μου να συμβάλω στο κοινό ταξίδι μας στο χρόνο, αγαπητοί συνταξιδιώτες... 
Ειδικά όταν, με κάποιους από εσάς, είχα την τιμή να βρεθώ - πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια - την ίδια βραδιά επάνω στο ίδιο σανίδι, αν και όχι ταυτόχρονα  - την ίδια στιγμή, φίλτατε Γιάννη... Ως ένας άγνωστος ο ίδιος, μεταξύ πολύ γνωστών προσώπων - πρωταθλητών.....  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

12 & 13 Ιουνιου 1987 και η Αθηνα κινείται πυρετωδως λόγω του επικειμενου Πανευρωπαικου που διοργανωνεται από την WABBA και τον Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα.
Η δευτερη σε σειρα διοργανωση που αναλαμβανει ο δραστηριος Ζαπατινας,μετα το Πανευρωπαικο της Αθηνας το 1981.
Οι αθλητες που ετοιμαζονται αρκετοι,βαζωντας τις τελευταιες πινελιες στι γυμναστηριο του Αθλητη

Γιαννης Κουκος,διαγωνιστηκε στην μεσαια κατηγορία




Γιαννης Γκίνης,ανακυρηχτηκε νικητης στην ψηλη κατηγορία,δοκιμαζωντας το ποζαρισμα του









Χαλαρες στιγμες του Θαναση και της Βανας Κοψια (νίκησε την ψηλη κατηγορία γυναικων τελικα)



Διονυσης Βολικος,μια καλοκαιρινη γρίπη τον εξουθενωσε και τελικα εγκατελειψε μετα τους προκριματικους,στις συγκρισεις ειχε παει πολυ καλα





Θανασης Κοψιας,πολυ καλος,για λίγο εκτος εξαδας σε μια φοβερη μεσαια κατηγορία




Βαγγελης Λαζαρου,6ος στην ψηλή κατηγορία με 15 αθλητες,νικητης της οποίας ο Γκίνης



Μελισουργός Γιαννης,5ος στην χαμηλη ανδρων

----------


## Dinosaure

Μπράβο Polyneikos... 
Πολύ όμορφη παρουσίαση ενός αγώνα από αυτούς που, το υψηλότατο επίπεδό τους, σηματοδότησε το πέρασμα του Ελληνικού Body building στη σύγχρονη εποχή του..!
Αν θυμάται κανείς... Ο ψηλός από τους δύο μαύρους αθλητές, στην παραλία, πως λέγεται; Φυσιογνωμικά, μου θυμίζει τον Κριστιάν Κομπά.....

----------


## Dreiko

> Βαγγελης Λαζαρου,6ος στην ψηλή κατηγορία με 15 αθλητες,νικητης της οποίας ο Γκίνης


Πολυ ωραιες φωτο.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Τι απιστευτο lat spread εναι αυτο του Λαζαρου...... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αν θυμάται κανείς... Ο ψηλός από τους δύο μαύρους αθλητές, στην παραλία, πως λέγεται; Φυσιογνωμικά, μου θυμίζει τον Κριστιάν Κομπά.....



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Νομιζω πως Γκινης κ Κοψια πειραν κ τον γενικο τιτλο ;

----------


## Muscleboss

Βομβαρδισμός ιστρικών φωτογραφιών! Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα. Έχουμε καταντήσει γραφικοί εκφράζοντας το θαυμασμό μας για αυτό το φωτογραφικό υλικό. :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> 2)Χρηστος Παρνασας Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1985. Προσωπικα εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ κ ηταν ιδαλμα μου ,αυτη η μεσουλα με τους τελειους οδοντοτους ποιο πανω, συνδιαζομενη με φαρδιους ωμους ωραιο στηθος κ δυνατα μπρατσα ηταν χαρμα οφθαλμων.Ενα φεγγαρι πηγαινα για λιγο διαστημα στο γυμναστηριο του στο Αιγαλεω.


Χρηστο ανεβαζω καποιες φωτογραφίες από τον ομολογουμενως πολυ καλο Χρηστο Παρνασα.Γνωριζεις αν καποια στιγμη ειχε στην κατοχη του και ενα γυμναστηριο στην γεφυρα του Κουκακιου;

----------


## Dinosaure

Ο Χρήστος Παρνασσάς, πρώτος στην υψηλή κατηγορία του Μρ Ελλάς 1985 της WABBA. Με δεύτερο τον Κώστα Μπουρνάζο και τρίτο τον Αλέκο Μαρδίνο. Τέταρτος, ο Γιάννης Γκίνης.
Για τον Παρανασσά, είχε προηγηθεί το 1983 το Μρ Στερεά Ελλάς και, το 1984, η δεύτερη θέση στην κατηγορία του στο Μρ Ελλάς.
Το 1985, από όπου και η φωτογραφία, ο Χρήστος Παρνασσάς κέρδισε και τον γενικό τίτλο....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31419

----------


## Dinosaure

Ακολουθεί μια πολύ δύσκολη πόζα από τον ίδιο αθλητή, μια πόζα που θεωρώ πως του ταιριάζει και τον αναδεικνύει περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη, λόγω της υψηλής μυικής πυκνότητας και των εξαιρετικών κοιλιακών του. Η φωτό, από το Μρ Οδύσσεια 1985 (νάτο πάλι μπροστά μας.....το στοιχειωμένο!!!) όπου, ο Παρνασσάς, κέρδισε τη δεύτερη θέση στη μεσαία κατηγορία.Με πρώτο τον Αλέκο το Σιατραβάνη.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31420

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε Δεινοσαυρε βλεπω ότι στην φαρετρα σου εχεις κρυφα χαρτια  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Ο Παρνασας ειναι απο τους Bbers που με τον σωματοτυπο τους σαγηνευουν τα πληθη και θεωρω ότι ειναι λόγος για να ξεκινησει καποιος σοβαρα τα βαρη,φοβερο αισθητικο αποτελεσμα,η δε τελευταια πόζα,φοβερη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Όπως προείπαμε....εσύ ανοίγεις το κελάρι σου, σερβίρεις το παλιό καλό κρασί και, εγώ ακολουθώ, σερβίροντας τα ..... μεζεδάκια..!   :01. Wink:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πρεπει να ανταποδωσω λοιπον....

Ο πρωτος του αγωνας,ως junior,το 1982 στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31434


Την επόμενη χρονια,το 1983,4ος στην μεσαια κατηγορία στο Πανελληνιο της WABBA πίσω από τον Αλεκο Σιατραβανη,τον Χρηστο Τσαχπακίδη και τον Γιαννη Μαρονικολακη

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31435


Kαι μια οff season

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31436

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πώ ρε παιδια τι μνήμες μας ξυπνάτε είδα και τον φίλο μου τον χρήστο τσαπακίδη που δεν τον έχω δεί σε φωτο μέχρι τωρα στο φόρουμ , ο τσαπακίδης είχε φίλο τον γερμανό τον γιοζεφ γκρόλμους που κατέβαινε στο ολύμπια και κατέβαζε τον κοπαρίδη σε αγώνες , όταν ο κοπαρίδης ήταν στη βέροια , όπου είχε ο χρήστος τσαπακίδης το γυμναστήριό του .

θυμάμε όταν έκανε πόδια ο τσαπακίδης μόνος στο γυμναστήριο έβαζε για μουσική ποντιακά και άκουγε να πορώνετε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dinosaure

Αυτή είναι η αποστολή μου, Polyneikos.... Να σε "βάζω στην πρίζα", για να βάζεις βαθιά το χέρι στο παλιό μπαουλάκι.....!!!  :01. Wink: 

Να συμπληρώσω και δυο λεπτομέρειες... Στην πρώτη του συμμετοχή το 1982 στην IFBB ως έφηβος, ο Παρνασσάς βγήκε δεύτερος στην ελαφριά κατηγορία.
H δεύτερη λεπτομέρεια, είναι πιο ... χαριτωμένη. Το Μρ Ελλάς της WABBA τον Ιούνη του ¨84, που ο Παρνασσάς βγήκε δεύτερος μετά τον Μαντίδη το Γιώργο, ενώ το κοινό ...γιουχάϊζε, πραγματοποιήθηκε στην αίθουσα Τερψιχόρη του Χίλτον. Οι θεατές καθότανε σε τραπέζια των 16 ατόμων, εστιατορίου, χωρίς να είναι όλοι στραμμένοι προς τη σκηνή. Επίσης, σερβιρίστηκε κανονικά.....φαγητό!!! Στις οχτώ, που υποτίθεται πως θα αρχίζανε οι αγώνες. Οι οποίοι, άρχισαν στις δέκα. Προφανώς, για να μη ... χαλάσει η χώνεψη των θεατών..... Ας σημειωθεί πως ο διοργανωτής και οργανωτής Ζαπατίνας, επίσημα και από μικροφώνου χαρακτήρισε τους αγώνες σαν "γκαλά"..!!! 
Εποχές.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Και, για να μη μπερδεύουμε τον κόσμο, συνοψίζουμε...

Το '82 2ος, ως έφηβος, στην ελαφριά κατηγορία της IFBB.
To '83, 1ος στη βαριά (μέσα σε ένα χρόνο ..;;;!!!) κατηγορία, στο Μρ Στερεά Ελλάς της IFBB.
To ΄83, επίσης, 4ος στους μεσαίους της WABBA.
Το ¨83 και πάλι (!!!!) 3ος στα μεσαία (πάλι κατέβηκε από βάρος...έ, καλά, κιλά είναι, ανεβοκατεβαίνουν....) κιλά της IFBB.
To ΄84, 4ος στους μεσαίους του Μρ Στερεά Ελλάς της WABBA.
To ΄84, 2ος στους μεσαίους του Μρ Ελλάς της WABBA.
Το 85, 1ος στην ΨΗΛΗ κατηγορία της WABBA. Αποφεύγοντας (!!!) αυτή τη χρονιά το Σιατραβάνη, πράγμα που το ¨83 δεν είχε ....καταφέρει... Το Σιατραβάνη, που...παρέμεινε στη μεσαία κατηγορία ύψους, εκεί που πάντα βρισκόταν. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πώς ο Χρήστος ο Παρνασσάς ψήλωσε;;; Καλά, τα κιλά αλλάζουν. Αλλά το ύψος;;;
Το 85, 2ος στη μεσαία κατηγορία ύψους του Μρ Οδύσσεια, μετά το Σιατραβάνη. Άντε πάλι από την αρχή, κάποιος ξανακόντυνε. Και ξανάπεσε πάνω στο Σιατραβάνη....
Αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι, άνθρωποι είμαστε.......εξηγείστε το μου παρακαλώ....
Απλά .....μάλλον καλά λένε πως είμαι κακός άνθρωπος.......

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ημουν κ εγω στο γκαλα ,μονο που δεν θυμαμαι τι τρωγαμε :01. Razz:

----------


## Dinosaure

Στη μάπα κάποιους, μάλλον.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω δεν βρίσκω παράξενο τα τραπέζια με το φαγητό ειδικα σε τέτοια χλιδάτη αίθουσα , γιατι όπως έχω ξαναπεί οι αγώνες ββ είναι μια γιορτη με μουσική ρυθμό και μυς , γι αυτο άλλωστε και ποζάρουν ελεύθερα οι αθλητές αλλιώς μόνο κομπάριζον θα έκαναν και τέλος.

επίσης στην βαμπα οι κατηγορίες είναι με τα κιλα στην ναββα είναι με το ύψος , δεν θυμάμε μήπως τότε ήταν διαφορετικά , επίσης υπάρχει και περίπτωση αν σε εναν  αγώνα ήταν με τα κιλα οι κατηγορίες στον άλλο να ήταν με το ύψος γι αυτο και μεταπήδησε σε άλλη κατηγορία ο παρνασάς .
χωρίς βέβαια να αποκλείετε το ενδεχόμενο να έγινε μαιμουνιά , πολλες φορές αν δεν βγάζει μάτια γινόταν και αυτα για να μην κοντραριστούν 2 πολύ καλοι αθλητές μεταξύ τους , δεν συμφωνώ αλλα γινονται και αυτα .

εγω θυμάμε στην δική μου περίπτωση είτε με τα κιλα είτε με το μπόι , πάντα στην ψηλή η βαρια έπαιζα , εκτός απο μέχρι και το 88 που ήμουν κάτω απο 90 κιλα .

επίσης το κράξιμο απο τούς θεατές υπάρχει ακόμη και σήμερα , αλλα αυτο δεν λέει πάντα κάτι, όποιος έχει μεγαλύτερο φαν κλάμπ θα έχει και πιο πολλές φωνές υπέρ του , αλλα οι κριτές κρίνουν , δεν γίνετε δημοψήφισμα να ψηφίζει το κοινό , καμια φορα μπορεί να έχει και δίκιο το κοινό .

και στην ελλάδα καμια φορα παρατηρείτε το φαινόμενο να υπάρχει προβληματισμός όταν υπάρχουν στην ίδια κατηγορία αθλητές ονόματα , ενω δεν θα έπρεπε , πρέπει οι κριτές να είναι ψυχροί εκτελεστές , με την καλή ένοια , αλλα αυτα συμβαίνουν και στο εξωτερικό σε μικρότερο βαθμό , γιατι εκεί έχουν συνηθίσει στα μεγάλα ονόματα , αλλα εκεί παίζονται άλλα συμφέροντα οικονομικα

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Ηλία...δεν με κατάλαβες.... 
Wabba με Wabba, διαφορετικές χρονιές συγκρίνω... Και με Οδύσσεια, επίσης κατηγορίες ύψους. Το 83, στη Wabba, ήταν μεσαίου ύψους. Το 84, στη Wabba, ήταν μεσαίου ύψους. Το 85, στη Wabba, ήταν στους ψηλούς. To 85, στο Οδύσσεια, ήταν μεσαίου ύψους. 

Και, για το φαγητό, θα διαφωνήσω. Αντιμετωπίζω το Body building ως άθλημα. Και σε αθλητικούς αγώνες, η νοοτροπία ... γκαλά, από μένα δεν είναι αποδεκτή. Και σε Ολυμπιακά αθλήματα όπως το πατινάζ σε πάγο κλπ, παρουσίαση με μουσική γίνεται. Οι θεατές, όμως, ασχολούνται με τους αθλητές για τους οποίους και βρίσκονται εκεί και τους τιμούν με την προσοχή τους. Δεν ασχολούνται με κοψίδια.....

----------


## Dinosaure

Και, βέβαια, την εποχή εκείνη οι κατηγορίες στη Wabba ήταν ύψους...

----------


## Dinosaure

Αυτό, περί μη συνύπαρξης δυο πολύ καλών αθλητών στην ίδια κατηγορία που ανέφερες, είναι η εξήγηση. Ειδικά, στην περίπτωση που όταν συμπέφτουν στην ίδια κατηγορία, κερδίζει πάντα ο ένας... Οπότε, ο άλλος, αλλάζει κατηγορία για να καταφέρει την πρωτιά...
Όμως....όταν πρόκειται για ....ύψος ενηλίκων, δυστυχώς βγάζει μάτι. Ειδικά, όταν ο ενήλικας μέσα στην ίδια χρονιά ψηλώνει και ξανακοντένει.
Θεωρώ πως, όταν το ανάστημα των αθλητών αυξομειώνεται, το ανάστημα των διοργανωτών ... μειώνεται οριστικά.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αυτό, περί μη συνύπαρξης δυο πολύ καλών αθλητών στην ίδια κατηγορία που ανέφερες, είναι η εξήγηση. Ειδικά, στην περίπτωση που όταν συμπέφτουν στην ίδια κατηγορία, κερδίζει πάντα ο ένας... Οπότε, ο άλλος, αλλάζει κατηγορία για να καταφέρει την πρωτιά...
> Όμως....όταν πρόκειται για ....ύψος ενηλίκων, δυστυχώς βγάζει μάτι. Ειδικά, όταν ο ενήλικας μέσα στην ίδια χρονιά ψηλώνει και ξανακοντένει.
> Θεωρώ πως, όταν το ανάστημα των αθλητών αυξομειώνεται, το ανάστημα των διοργανωτών ... μειώνεται οριστικά.


σ αυτο φταίνε όλοι διοργανωτές , παράγοντες αλλα και αθλητές , γιατι αν εγω πχ κάνω ιστορία  επειδη δεν βγήκα πρώτος και πετάω μετάλια και κύπελα όπως γινόταν και γίνετε ακόμα και στις μέρες μας , σου λέει κι ό άλλος εκεί που θα σκάσει η χολή μου και θα με ζαλίζουν ας φερθώ διπλωματικα , εγω δεν συμφωνω προσωπικα με αυτο,  αλλα μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλο συμβαίνει και χωρίς να υπάρχουν συμφέροντα οικονομικα , μήπως εκείνα τα χρόνια αλλα και σήμερα θα κέρδιζε κανείς καμια θέση στο δημόσιο.

τωρα αν υπήρχαν και λεφτα θα ήταν ακόμη ενας μεγαλύτερος λόγος διαπλοκής .

λέω φταίνε όλοι και οι αθλητές και εξηγω , όταν ενας αθλητής ξέρει το ύψος του και που συμμετέχει , όταν πάνε να τον μεταβιβάσουν σε άλλη κατηγορία λογικα θα πεί για σταθείτε ρε παιδια , εγω αυτο το ύψος έχω 
εκτός αν ήταν ελατωματικα τα μέτρα η την μια τον μετρήσαν με τα παπούτσια και την άλλη ξυπόλυτο .

εγω προσωπικα είχα αντιμετωπίσει μια περίπτωση όπου ο αθλητής μου κέρδισε την κατηγορία του και το γενικό στα τζούνιορ και πετάχτηκε κάποιος επειδη είχε χάσει ο γιός του και λέει ένσταση , αυτός είναι 10 κιλα βαρύτερος απο τον γιό μου , η κατηγορία ήταν έως 75 κιλα και το βράδυ λέει θα φέρω ζυγαρια ακριβείας να τους ξαναζυγίσουμε , λέω φέρε και με χιλιοστα του γραμμαρίου 

λέω όμως το πρωί ζυγίστηκε 74 κιλα τωρα έφαγε ήπιε  θα πήρε και 1-2 κιλα , λέει αυτός τι 1-2 αυτος είναι πάνω απο 10 και όταν τους ζυγίσαμε ήταν 73 κιλα , γιατι πιθανόν να ήταν και πιο καλή η ζυγαρια που έφερε η απο την ενταση των αγώνων χάνει ο αθλητης στην σκηνή υγρά , λέω τωρα τι να σε πω είσαι για μπάτσες και μου λέει καλα πως φαίνετε ΄'ετσι , λέω απο υδατανθράκωση ξέρεις? λέει όχι , τοτε να ρωτήσεις τον προπονητή του γιού σου να σου πεί και να μην βγάζεις γλώσσα και κουνάς τα χέρια .

ανέφερα αυτο το περιστατικό όπως και πολλα ακόμη που οι αθλητες μέχρι και ξύλο έπαιζαν με κριτες , αν δεν βγαίναν πρώτοι και έτσι υπάρχει και μια τρομοκρατία , μην πέσουν ψιλές μετα τον αγώνα , ευτυχώς αυτα τα περιστατικα μειώθηκαν τελευταία , εκτός στην βαμπα σε ενα αγώνα ένας ξένος που πέταξε το μετάλιο , ακόμα και δίκιο να είχε το χάνει με αυτη την συμπεριφορα

----------


## Dinosaure

Ηλία, συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.

Και, φυσικά, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που αναφέρθηκα και με έναν πρωταθλητή με τόσες συμμετοχές, δεν ετίθετο θέμα λάθος μετρήματος ύψους. Και ο ίδιος και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ήξεραν, πως ανήκει στη μεσαία κατηγορία - εκεί που ανήκε και την προηγούμενη χρονιά - εκεί που ανήκε και μερικούς μήνες αργότερα. Και, αυτό είναι που με ενοχλεί σε τέτοια περιστατικά. Αυτή η ακραία υποτίμηση της νοημοσύνης όλων....

----------


## LION

> ανέφερα αυτο το περιστατικό όπως και πολλα ακόμη που οι *αθλητες μέχρι και ξύλο έπαιζαν με κριτες* , αν δεν βγαίναν πρώτοι και έτσι υπάρχει και μια τρομοκρατία , μην πέσουν ψιλές μετα τον αγώνα , ευτυχώς αυτα τα περιστατικα μειώθηκαν τελευταία ,




Εσύ τέτοια λέγε να "βάζεις" ιδέες! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


Dinosaure,επειδή μου θυμίζεις ένα φίλο,μήπως έτυχε να γυμνάζεσαι στο GUS,την περίοδο 87-92;
Συγχαρητήρια όπως και νάχει για το εκπληκτικό υλικό! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

1)Το Οδυσσεια εγινε με υψος 
2)Το WABBA εγινε με υψος
3)Ο Χριστος στο Οδυσσεια κατεβηκε στη μεσαια και (μια εβδομαδα μετα) στη WABBA κατεβηκε στους ψηλους και παντα στη WABBA κατεβαινε στους μεσαιους.
4)Στη WABBA δεν εγιναν συγκρισεις για το γενικο τιτλο.Μοναχα βγηκε ο Ανδρεας ο Ζαπατινας ,ξαφνικα στο μικροφωνο και ειπε οτι το γενικο τιτλο κατεκτησε ο Χριστος Παρνασας.Φαινεται οτι του ηλθε η θεια φωτιση και δεν του χρειαστηκαν κομπαριζονς.Εμενα ομως που δεν μου εχει ελθει η θεια φωτιση ,ουτε και των υπολοιπων θεατων μας χρειαζονταν τα κομπαριζονς , ωστε να αποφασισουμε .Αληθεια οι αγνοι κριτες (που παντα ειχε το ββ) διαμαρτηρηθηκαν γι'αυτο το γεγονος ;Μηπως  και σε αυτους ηλθε η θεια φωτιση;ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ, ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΚΑΜΝΙ.
Μια βδομαδα πριν ο Σιατραβανης νικησε τον Παρνασα στο Οδυσσεια ,οπου ησαν στην ιδια κατηγορια υψους, οπως αλλωστε επι χρονια και οι δυο κατεβαιναν στην ιδια κατηγορια υψους.Εκει στο Οδυσσεια οι κριτες αδικησαν τον Παρνασα;
Μετα απο μια εβδομαδα εχουμε 3 συμπτωσεις 
1) Ο Παρνασας δεν ηταν στη κατηγορια που επεξε μια βδομαδα πριν
 2) Δεν κοντραριστηκε με αυτον που εχασε μια βδομαδα πριν , ουτε για τη κατηγορια-αφου δεν ησαν πλεον στη ιδια-αλλα ουτε και για το γενικο.
3) Οταν κοντραρισε με τον Παρνασα εχασε, και οταν δεν τον κοντραρισε τον κερδισε. 
Απο τους δυο κυριους διεκδικητες ,κερδισε τον γενικο ,αυτος που δεν ηταν ανμενομενο να κερδισει ,διοτι πριν μια βδομαδα εχασε απο τον αντιπαλο που τωρα κερδισε ,και μαλιστα με τον πρωτοφανη τροπο της απουσιας συγκρισεων.
Η εξηγηση που αθωονει τον Ζαπατινα και τον Παρνασα και δεν κατηγορει τους κριτες του Οδυσσεια (οι οποιοι στο κατω -κατω εκαναν κομπαριζονς) ειναι να υποθεσουμε την εξης ιστορια:Μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα ο Παρνασας βελτιωθηκε τοσο πολυ που δεν χρειαζονταν συγκρισεις γιατι ηταν τοσο απιστευτα καλυτερος απο ολους ,που γιατι να κανουμε κομπαριζονς;Ηταν τοσο συντριπτικα ανωτερος (με παροδο μιας βδομαδας) που καθε συγκριση με τον πρωτο των κοντων και των μεσαιων ηταν περιττη. Η αδεκαστος ελλανοδικος επιτροπη δεν ειχε λογο να κοιταξη τους κανονισμους γιατι ολα γινοντουσαν τυπικα αφου η ανωτεροτητα του Παρνασα ηταν πρωτοφανης στα χρονικα.
Πως σας φαινεται αγαπητοι αναγνωστες αυτη η εξηγηση; Εσεις μπορειτε να δωσετε αλλη;
Με τον πολυαδικημενο (σε πληθος αγωνων) Αλεκο Σιατραβανη εχω μια καλημερα μονο .Ενω με τον Χριστο τον Παρνασα εχω παρα πολυ στενοτερη σχεση και εχουμε κανει και λιγο παρεα.Αρα δεν εχω προσωπικο λογο για αυτα που γραφω .Ομως ,οπως λεω και στον τιτλο του κειμενου, φιλος Σωκρατης φιλος.............
Για τον ιστορικο αυτο πρωταθλητη τον Αλεκο τον Σιατραβανη ο οποιος ειναι συνωνυμο της ΧΑΡΝΤ-ΚΟΡ προπονησης θα γραψω και εκτενεστερα καποιο αρθρο λιαν συντομως.Και κακως που δεν το εχω γραψει ηδη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *Εσύ τέτοια λέγε να "βάζεις" ιδέες*!
> 
> 
> Dinosaure,επειδή μου θυμίζεις ένα φίλο,μήπως έτυχε να γυμνάζεσαι στο GUS,την περίοδο 87-92;
> Συγχαρητήρια όπως και νάχει για το εκπληκτικό υλικό!


μπά χρήστο εγω να βγάζω ιδέες θέλω , απλά να μαθαίνουμε απο τα λάθη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Αυτό, περί μη συνύπαρξης δυο πολύ καλών αθλητών στην ίδια κατηγορία που ανέφερες, είναι η εξήγηση. Ειδικά, στην περίπτωση που όταν συμπέφτουν στην ίδια κατηγορία, κερδίζει πάντα ο ένας... Οπότε, ο άλλος, αλλάζει κατηγορία για να καταφέρει την πρωτιά...
> Όμως....όταν πρόκειται για ....ύψος ενηλίκων, δυστυχώς βγάζει μάτι. Ειδικά, όταν ο ενήλικας μέσα στην ίδια χρονιά ψηλώνει και ξανακοντένει.
> Θεωρώ πως, όταν το ανάστημα των αθλητών αυξομειώνεται, το ανάστημα των διοργανωτών ... μειώνεται οριστικά.


Συμφωνω απολυτα. Μηπως ομως οταν 2 ξεχωριστοι αθλητες στην ιδια κατηγορια υψους θα αρεσε κ στο κοινο να πεξουν σε διαφορετικη κατηγορια;
To λεω απο την αποψη ,οτι ο 2ρος της ψιλης κατηγοριας πχ να ειναι πολυ ανωτερος απο τον 1το της μεσαιας. Βεβαια οχι να μπει ο Τζοε στην κατηγορια του Αβερελ (Οι Νταλτον ειναι αυτοι) :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλτατε Γιάννη..... Ν¨ΑΓΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!!
Τα "ανεξήγητα" γεγονότα, έχουν όπως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα περιγράφεις.... Και η εξήγησή τους, είναι η αυτονόητη... Και εμείς, δεν είμαστε ανόητοι....

Είμαι της ίδιας ακριβώς άποψης. Ο φίλος φίλος - η αλήθεια ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ! 

Σε εμένα, από άποψη γνωριμιών, συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Πέρασα πολλά χρόνια στο γυμναστήριο του Αλέκου, ως αθλητής και ως εργαζόμενος. Αλλά, δεν παίζει ρόλο. 
Αυτές οι ιστορίες με τις αυξομειώσεις ύψους, μου θυμίζουν Χατζηχρήστο  -  Ζήκο. "Κάτσε καλά, μην ξεδιπλωθώ και γίνω ένα ενενήντα...και δε σε γλιτώνει κανένας μετά"... "Πτυσσόμενοι" αθλητές...... Που, κατά το δοκούν, διπλώνονται και ξεδιπλώνονται.

Σε ευχαριστώ που κατέθεσες την άποψή σου, στο θέμα που έθεσα.. Άποψη, που συνέπεσε να με βρει και απολύτως σύμφωνο!

Lion, την εποχή που αναφέρεις -κοίτα σύμπτωση στην κουβέντα μας!!!- γυμναζόμουνα στο γυμναστήριο του Αλέκου του Σιατραβάνη... Οπότε, πρόκειται για ομοιότητα! Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια για την προσπάθεια αναβίωσης του παρελθόντος...

ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961...οι αγώνες, έχουν κανονισμούς. αλλιώς, δεν είναι αγώνες. Γιατί κανείς διαφορετικά δε διασφαλίζει τη δίκαιη αντιμετώπιση των αθλητών. Για σκέψου, για παράδειγμα, τους αθλητές της κατηγορίας εκείνης, που τους φορτώσανε στο κεφάλι ένα αθλητή άλλης κατηγορίας....Αυτό, είναι δίκαιο..;
Οι κανονισμοί των αγώνων, δε μπορούν να γίνονται λάστιχο για χάρη κανενός. Κοινού, κριτών, αθλητών.....

----------


## Dinosaure

Όσο για τον Αλέκο..... Τι να πω;;; Παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς, εννιά η ώρα το βράδυ, σε γυμναστήριο υποτίθεται κλειστό - Μαμούρη 10, στο υπόγειο, κάναμε οι δυό μας προπόνηση... Οι δύο άρρωστοι.... Ο "Παλιόγιαννος" και ο "Παλιαλέκος"......

Ο Αλέκος, ο Σπύρος ο Φρατζιάς, ο υποφαινόμενος..... ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ τα χρόνια εκείνα.... ΠΟΛΥ, όμως.......

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Όσο για τον Αλέκο..... Τι να πω;;; Παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς, εννιά η ώρα το βράδυ, σε γυμναστήριο υποτίθεται κλειστό - Μαμούρη 10, στο υπόγειο, κάναμε οι δυό μας προπόνηση... Οι δύο άρρωστοι.... Ο "Παλιόγιαννος" και ο "Παλιαλέκος"......
> 
> Ο Αλέκος, ο Σπύρος ο Φρατζιάς, ο υποφαινόμενος..... ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ τα χρόνια εκείνα.... ΠΟΛΥ, όμως.......


Ρε φιλε ,τοτε που εμαθες για τον Σπυρο Φραντζια ,απο τον Ηλια μεσα απο το φορουμ κ απο την αντιδραση σου , συγκινηθηκα πραγματικα.
Τον Σπυρο τον ηξερα μονο σαν αθλητη κ οχι προσωπικα. Δεν το ηξερα οτι ειχε φυγει. Στεναχωρεθηκα.

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961....ο Σπύρος είναι ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ. Όχι φίλος.

----------


## Dinosaure

Lion.....Κόλλησα τώρα.......... Το 1992, γυμναζόμουνα σε ένα γυμναστήριο κάπου στους Αγίους... Το είχε ένα παιδί, που ήτανε στον Καναδά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος... Γυμναζόμουνα μαζί με το Δημήτρη το Λ., που εκεί ήταν η γειτονιά του. Έμενα κέντρο και ερχόμουνα εκεί.
Αυτό το γυμναστήριο εννοείς;;;;;;;;

----------


## LION

> Lion.....Κόλλησα τώρα.......... Το 1992, γυμναζόμουνα σε ένα γυμναστήριο κάπου στους Αγίους... Το είχε ένα παιδί, που ήτανε στον Καναδά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος... Γυμναζόμουνα μαζί με το Δημήτρη το Λ., που εκεί ήταν η γειτονιά του. Έμενα κέντρο και ερχόμουνα εκεί.
> Αυτό το γυμναστήριο εννοείς;;;;;;;;



Στο Γιαννακόπουλο στα Πατήσια ήμουν.Από τον Καναδά ήρθε,αλλά "παιδί" δεν θα τον έλεγα! :01. Smile: 
Καθόμουν αργά για προπόνηση όταν έκλεινε το γυμναστήριο με δυο-τρία άτομα ακόμα.
Ο ένας λεγόταν Γιάννης και μοιάζεις πολύ στο πρόσωπο.20 χρόνια+ πίσω!


Και μια που έχει αναφερθεί και ο *Μελισσουργός*,να πω κι εγώ ότι ήταν πολύ δυνατός αθλητής για τα δεδομένα της εποχής.
Σε κάθε προπόνησή του για πόδια,κοιτούσες πόσο μπορεί να λυγίσει η ολυμπιακή μπάρα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Α, οπότε επιστρέφουμε στο αρχικό σενάριο,της ομοιότητας...!!!
Βλέπεις, κι εκείνον που πήγαινα, Gus τον φωνάζαμε λόγω Καναδά .... κι εμένα Γιάννη με λένε....
Μπορεί να πρόλαβες εν ζωή και το Τζίμη το Σαντάνα... Περνούσε από το Γιαννακόπουλο....

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Στο Γιαννακόπουλο στα Πατήσια ήμουν.Από τον Καναδά ήρθε,αλλά "παιδί" δεν θα τον έλεγα!


 :03. Thumbs Up:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Ηλία, ο Χρήστος είχε κι άλλους φίλους εκτός του Josef Gromulus.....όπως και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία αποδεικνύει.  :01. Smile: 
Φραγκίσκος Μπατής και Χρήστος Τσαπακίδης, λοιπόν, μετά το Μρ Ελλάς της WABBA του 1985.
Για σένα, φίλε Hλία, που παραπονέθηκες πως δεν είδες άλλη φωτό του Χρήστου στο forum...!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι μπράβο με τον χρήστο είχαμε καλή παρτίδα , ακόμη και τώρα σε μερικούς αγώνες τον έχω δεί και έχει κατεβάσει και αθλητές .

να δω και γω πότε θα δω καμια δικιά μου φωτο απο το 89 που είχα πάθει το ατύχημα και ήμουν μόνιμος στο νοσοκομείο και δεν έχω ούτε βίντεο η φωτο εκτός απο πολύ λίγες και αποκόματα απο περιοδικα , ενω είχα κερδίσει και την κατηγορία μου 

τότε είχαν συμμετέχει και ο μουλίνος ο γιώργος , σιγάλας , μπατμάνης σίμος , φραντζιάς σπύρος , μοκας βαγγέλης και ενα σωρό παλιοί καλοί αθλητες

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Ηλία ... είσαι "άτυχος" που είσαι τόσο νέος -δε μπορείς να πεις, για σένα δουλεύω, έτσι;;;  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: - και δε βρίσκεσαι καταχωρημένος στα αρχεία του αρχαίου ερπετού..... 
Ανήκεις, βλέπεις, στους ιστορικούς και όχι στους προϊστορικούς χρόνους!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Φίλε Ηλία ... είσαι "άτυχος" που είσαι τόσο νέος -δε μπορείς να πεις, για σένα δουλεύω, έτσι;;; - και δε βρίσκεσαι καταχωρημένος στα αρχεία του αρχαίου ερπετού..... 
> Ανήκεις, βλέπεις, στους ιστορικούς και όχι στους προϊστορικούς χρόνους!


α ρε δεινόσαυρε εγω άργησα να πάρω μπρός , αφού ήθελα να γυμναστώ όπως και πολλα παιδια στην ηλικία μου αλλα που γυμναστήριο  τότε και κάναμε με τα τσιμέντα προπόνηση και τούς άξονες απο τα κάρα , γυμναστήριο πρώτη φορα πήγα το 86 και το 86 κατέβηκα σε αγώνες , αν έμπαινα στα κόλπα απο τότε και είχα οργανωμένη προπόνηση και διατροφη θα άλλαζαν πολλα πράγματα , έτρωγα ότι είχε στο σπίτι η μάνα μου και είχα βγεί 2ος μρ βόρειος ελλάς το 86 και πλέον μυώδης με διατροφη ότι νάναι , καλα που γενούσαν οι κότες τότε και έπαιρνα πρωτείνη , είχα πάθει το ατύχημα μετα τούς αγώνες το 89 και άλλη μια σφαλιάρα οπότε κεφάλι δεν μπορούσα να σηκώσω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Ηλία φίλε μου, κάποιος σοφός είπε κάποτε πως, οι ταλαιπωρημένοι άνθρωποι, μοιάζουν με εκείνους που μιλάνε πολλές ξένες γλώσσες - μπορούν να καταλάβουν όλους τους άλλους ανθρώπους....
Λοιπόν, χαίρομαι που η ζωή μας έκανε ... πολύγλωσσους.
Εξάλλου, για να ομολογήσω την αλήθεια, λίγα πράγματα έπαιξαν τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο, στο να γίνω ο -όποιος- άνθρωπος είμαι σήμερα, όσο οι σφαλιάρες της ζωής. Δίχως αυτές, θα ήμουνα ακόμα χειρότερος από ό,τι είμαι.

Όσο για το συγκεκριμένο και προκείμενο, την εμπλοκή μας με την αγωνιστική πλευρά του αθλήματος δηλαδή...εσύ μπήκες λίγο αργότερα και έμεινες λίγο περισσότερο, εγώ μπήκα λίγο νωρίτερα, οπότε αποχώρησα και πιο νωρίς. Και είναι ένα από τα -λίγα- πράγματα στη ζωή μου, που ποτέ δε μετάνιωσα. Στην έγκαιρη αποχώρησή μου αναφέρομαι....

Δεν είναι καλύτερα, φίλε, που "είμαστε ακόμα εδώ", και τα λέμε, και θυμόμαστε, και ευελπιστούμε .... να βρεθούμε να πιούμε και καμιά παγωμένη μπυρίτσα να πούμε περισσότερα και καλύτερα.....;;; 
Είναι μικρή και δύσκολη αυτή η ζωή, αδερφέ. Γιατί να την κάνουμε δυσκολότερη και μικρότερη, ντε και καλά;;;
Γιατί, μια μεγάλη αλήθεια, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ειλικρινείς με εαυτούς και αλλήλους, είναι πως "Ο πρωταθλητισμός, βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία". Τόσο ακριβώς, όσο "O αθλητισμός, ΩΦΕΛΕΙ σοβαρά την υγεία".
Για σκέψου το... Ανθρωποι που μείνανε ενεργοί αρκετές δεκαετίες στην αγωνιστική πλευρά του αθλήματος, χωρίς σοβαρές επιπτώσεις, είναι συνήθως αυτοί που αφήνανε κάτι κενά .... 5,6 ή και 10 ετών, με αποχή από το σανίδι. Οπότε, συνολικά, τα ίδια χρόνια εμπλοκής είχανε κι εκείνοι.

Διαφορετικά, ισχύει η άλλη σοφή ρήση, που δηλώνει πως "λαγός την φτέρη έσειε, κακό της κεφαλής του".......

Καλά κάνει το κουμάντο Του Εκείνος, που τα κανονίζει όλα. Επιτρέπει ένα πρόβλημα, που λειτουργεί σε εμάς ως φρένο από ένα λάθος μας, με ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλύτερες επιπτώσεις από το πρόβλημα αυτό....

... καλέ μου φίλε!

 :01. Wink:   :01. Smile: 

Μια παρένθεση στην "Αφρόκρεμα...", με σκέψεις που θα μπορούσανε να προκύψουνε σε μια συνάντηση, συνοδευόμενη από άλλα ... "ροφήματα"..!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> Και μια κ ειμαι ζεστος (με εσωτερικη βοηθεια παντα),βαζω ενα βιντεο.
> Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1991 ανοικτη κατηγορια για τον γενικο τιτλο.
> Συμετειχε κ ο Θ Κοσυφιδης σαν νικητης των τζουνιορς ,οπου βγηκε 4τος με γενικο νικητη τον Βασιλη Γριβα. Φοβερος αγωνας!


αυτον τον αγωνα τον εχετε ολοκληρο με ολους τους συμμετεχοντες απο ολες τις κατηγοριες να ποζαρουν?θα με ενδιεφερε αν γινοταν να παραθεσετε τα ατομικα ποζαρσματα της -75 και τις συγκρισεις γιατι νομιζω οτι σε αυτο τον αγωνα εγινε καλη μαχη μεταξυ ανστασοποθλου και καπετανακη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Να βαλω μερικες φωτογραφίες να ανανεωσω λίγο το αγαπημενο μου αρθρο....

*Μr Ευρωπη 1985

Σπύρος Μπουρναζος - Διονυσης Βολικός





Wabba Mr Ελλάς 1983 Αλεκος Σιατραβανης





Αποστολης Φραντζανας,αθλητης από Σερρες:Κατοχος τριων σημαντικων τίτλων (Μρ Boρ Ελλάς 1982 ,IFBB Μρ Ελλας Βαρέα Βαρη 1982  ,Μρ Ακρόπολις 1983)





Το line up του Γενικου Τιτλου του Mr Ελλας WABBA 1984 (νικητης ο Βολικος)
Από αριστερα προς τα δεξιά όπως κοιταμε Σαμιωτης-Λυμπέρης-Παρνασσάς-Βολικός-Παγιαννίδης-Γουλτίδης







Κωστας Γιαννακόπουλος Μr Οδυσσεια 1986



Ανάργυρος Τσοπουρίδης
*
*Νικητης στο Μρ Boρ Ελλάς 1983 



3ος στο Πανευρωπαϊκο της NABBA το 1986*





*Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης
Νικητης της κατηγορίας του στο Mr Οδύσσεια 1986
*



*Δημητρης Παπαδογεωργακης*



*Μια παρεα πρωταθλητων
Παπαδογεωργάκης -Βολικός -Μώρος - Λεβεντέλης



*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα με τις τελευταίες φωτο έκανα μεγάλο ταξίδι με το μυαλό μου!! 

εκεί ο αργύρης τσοπουρίδης  που κρατάει τις πρωτείνες , είναι απο τις πρώτες πρωτείνες που είχα πάρει και ακόμη και τώρα, αλλα  με άλλη ονομασία βέβαια στην ελλάδα την ΑΤΡ .

αυτες οι φωτο δείχνουν το πολύ καλό επίπεδο που βρισκόταν το ββ στην ελλάδα ακόμη και πρίν 30 χρόνια. μπράβο παιδια για το καλό υλικό και σπάνιο που ανεβάζετε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μια και μια όλες οι φωτος! Πραγματικός θησαυρός! Περισσότερο μου αρέσει το Line-up του 1984 με νικητή το Βολικό, ανάμεσα σε αθλητές που ο καθένας είχε τη δικιά του τεράστια πορεία. Πολλά  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μια και μια όλες οι φωτος! Πραγματικός θησαυρός! Περισσότερο μου αρέσει το Line-up του 1984 με νικητή το Βολικό, ανάμεσα σε αθλητές που ο καθένας είχε τη δικιά του τεράστια πορεία. Πολλά 
> 
> ΜΒ


Οντως αυτη η φωτο ,το line up 1984 ,πραγματικος θυσαυρος.
Καθε αθλητης κ μια ιστορια. Σημερα ισχυει το ιδιο στο ιδιο μεγεθος; Η απλα ετσι μου φενεται εμενα ,γιατι ημουν εκεινης της εποχης;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1991 -75 κιλα. 1ος Αναστασοπουλος Παναγιωτης   2ος  Γιωργος  Καπετανακης   3ος Στελιος Μπουτουλης.

----------


## Dinosaure

Ο Σάκης "πριν" και "μετά"...





... ο Κώστας λιγάκι αργότερα...



και, ο Αργύρης, με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του Γιώργου, ανακαλύπτει πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κουβαλάει ολόκληρα κουβαδάκια, όταν υπάρχουν αποτελεσματικά ... μπουκαλάκια..!

----------


## Dinosaure

Μαζί με την προηγούμενη, καλοκαιρινή φωτό του Κώστα του Γιαννακόπουλου, άλλη μια ανάλογη. Σε μια προσπάθεια, να ξορκίσουμε την ασταμάτητη βροχή.
Λεβεντέλης, Παπαδογεωργάκης και, ανάμεσά τους, Διακογιάννης. Στην Κύπρο, για τους Μεσογειακούς. 
Νησάκι, πισίνα, ήλιος...... Ως γνωστόν, η ... φτώχεια και το body building θέλουν καλοπέραση!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μαζί με την προηγούμενη, καλοκαιρινή φωτό του Κώστα του Γιαννακόπουλου, άλλη μια ανάλογη. Σε μια προσπάθεια, να ξορκίσουμε την ασταμάτητη βροχή.
> Λεβεντέλης, Παπαδογεωργάκης και, ανάμεσά τους, Διακογιάννης. Στην Κύπρο, για τους Μεσογειακούς. 
> Νησάκι, πισίνα, ήλιος...... Ως γνωστόν, η ... φτώχεια και το body building θέλουν καλοπέραση!!


Πολυ δυνατος εδω ο Παπαδογιωργακης ,πρεπει να ηταν στην καλητερη του κατασταση κ μετα μαλλον πρεπει να σταματησε.Αραγε τι θεσεις να πειραν σε αυτον τον αγωνα ,οι Ελληνες αθλητες;

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο εχεις δικιο,ο Παπαδογεωργακης για πρωτη φορα,αν δεν απατωμαι, έπαιξε στην +90 στο Μεσογειακο (κατεβαινε στην -90) και βγηκε πολυ μπαλαρισμενος.Κατεταχθη 2ος.
Ο Λεβεντελης κατεταχθη 2ος στην -80.Ο Διακογιαννης δεν μπηκε εξαδα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τέλειες φωτο εκείνη που είναι ο γουλτίδης με τον τσοπουρίδη , είχε μπεί και σε ξένο η γερμανικό περιοδικό και έγραφαν απο κάτω ανακάλυψαν κάτι οι έλληνες γι αυτο είναοι όλο έκπληξη που σε βγάζει όλες τις φλέβες έξω .

την θυμάμε αυτη την φωτο απο περιοδικό της εποχής  :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Νομιζω σχετικα με την φωτο με τους Τσοπουριδη Γουλτιδη , ειχε γινει διαγωνισμος για το ποιος θα εγραφε την ποιο εξυπνη λεζαντα με επαθλο πρωτεινες. :05. Hantel:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Νομιζω σχετικα με την φωτο με τους Τσοπουριδη Γουλτιδη , ειχε γινει διαγωνισμος για το ποιος θα εγραφε την ποιο εξυπνη λεζαντα με επαθλο πρωτεινες.


τέρμα δεν παίζεσαι χρήστο αυτο ακριβώς είχε γίνει πολύ καλα θυμάσε , ο σκληρός σου δίσκος που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

θεω να πω ευχαριστω για ολο αυτο το υλικο ...μ αρεσει να διαβαζω για την ιστορια του bodybuilding...μακαρι καποια στιγμη να μπορουσε  ολο αυτο το υλικο και αλλο ακομα να γινοτανε ενα βιβλιο η και περισσοτερα για την ιστορια του αλθηματος σε Ελλαδα και παγκοσμια!  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Dinosaure

Αγαπητοί φίλοι Χρήστο και Ηλία....λοιπόν...
Χρονιά: 1986. 
"Αγωνοθέτης" ( :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ): Περιοδικό Sport & Fitness. 
Θέμα διαγωνισμού: Να δοθεί από τους αναγνώστες του περιοδικού, τίτλος στη φωτογραφία.
Έπαθλο: Διετής συνδρομή στο περιοδικό.
Νικητής: Μάλκολμ Τάρνερ.
Νικητήρια λεζάντα: "To παίρνεις σήμερα, γίνεσαι Μr. Universe αύριο!... Αργήσαμε, ο αγώνας είναι απόψε!"
Άλλες ατάκες που διακρίθηκαν: "Ε, αυτό το πράγμα πραγματικά σγουραίνει τα μαλλιά!", "Γιούπι, πρωτεΐνη με γεύση ουίσκι!"
Προσωπικά, θα βράβευα αυτή με τα μαλλιά, μιας και είναι και οι δύο ...σγουρομάλληδες!
..................................................... :03. Thumb up:   :01. Smile:   :01. Wink: 

Και, quiz για σένα, φίλε Ηλία.. Τον ξέρεις...αρκεί να "πάει" το μυαλό σου!



Τα χρόνια πέρασαν, πολλά άλλαξαν... Όχι όμως και τα μαλλιά του!!

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Έλμερ...αυτή σκέψη για το βιβλίο, με "βασανίζει" καιρό κι εμένα....!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι Χρήστο και Ηλία....λοιπόν...
> Χρονιά: 1986. 
> "Αγωνοθέτης" (): Περιοδικό Sport & Fitness. 
> Θέμα διαγωνισμού: Να δοθεί από τους αναγνώστες του περιοδικού, τίτλος στη φωτογραφία.
> Έπαθλο: Διετής συνδρομή στο περιοδικό.
> Νικητής: Μάλκολμ Τάρνερ.
> Νικητήρια λεζάντα: "To παίρνεις σήμερα, γίνεσαι Μr. Universe αύριο!... Αργήσαμε, ο αγώνας είναι απόψε!"
> Άλλες ατάκες που διακρίθηκαν: "Ε, αυτό το πράγμα πραγματικά σγουραίνει τα μαλλιά!", "Γιούπι, πρωτεΐνη με γεύση ουίσκι!"
> Προσωπικά, θα βράβευα αυτή με τα μαλλιά, μιας και είναι και οι δύο ...σγουρομάλληδες!
> ...



τι να πω τώρα που το διάβασα θυμήθηκα την κάθε λέξη , πραγματικα επειδη είχαν και οι 2 σγουρα μαλλιά ταιριαζε αυτη η ατάκα .

αυτος στην φωτο αν είναι έλληνας μου φέρνει κανένα μακρίδη η γουλτίδη , αλλα είναι πολύ μικρή ηλικία και είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε μου Ηλία....εσύ δε μπερδεύεσαι με τίποτε...!!!
Όχι μόνο είναι ο ένας από τους δύο που ανέφερες, αλλά είναι και αυτός που ανέφερες πρώτον...
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up: 

Δημήτρης Μακρίδης, λοιπόν..!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όταν είχα πρωτο πάει σε γυμναστήριο στην καβάλα , άκουγα για τον μήτσο τον μακρίδη που ήταν ο άνθρωπος που έφτασε και ξεπέρασε τα 50 εκατοστα στα χέρια , αλλα εγω δεν τον είχα γνωρίσει τότε γιατι ίσα ίσα προλάβαινα να κάνω την προπόνηση και να προλάβω το λεωφορείο να φυγω στο χωριό μου , αφού χτυπούσα κάτι δωδεκάωρα στο μηχανουργείο και στο καπάκι πήγαινα για προπόνηση ,μιλάμε για μαυρίλα  κυριολεκτικα και βαριά δουλεια .
 μετα ήταν ο Κώστας ο Μαστροθανάσης , ο Τσιλικούδης ο Σάκης και ο Τσοπουρίδης ο Αργύρης που ζούσε μεν στη γερμανία αλλα είχε γυμναστήριο στην καβάλα μαζί με τον μαστροθανάση 

ο Σπύρος ο Μπουρνάζος κάθε φορα που θα έρθει στην καβάλα θα δεί οπωσδήποτε τον Μήτσο , είναι φίλοι πολλα χρόνια

----------


## Dinosaure

Χαίρομαι, να σου δίνω αφορμές για αναμνήσεις.... Και διηγήσεις! 
 :01. Wink:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> τέρμα δεν παίζεσαι χρήστο αυτο ακριβώς είχε γίνει πολύ καλα θυμάσε , ο σκληρός σου δίσκος που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση


Μπορει Ηλια ο σκληρος μου δισκος οντως να θυμαται αυτα που αγαπουσε παλια , στα καινουργια δεδομενα ομως εχει αρχισει να ρεταρει , η ηλικια βλεπεις ,μπορει κ που μας ψεκαζουνε. :03. Thumbs Up:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

> Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1991 -75 κιλα. 1ος Αναστασοπουλος Παναγιωτης   2ος  Γιωργος  Καπετανακης   3ος Στελιος Μπουτουλης.


με κινδυνο να γινω γραφικος οχι απλα προσκυναω  :03. Bowdown: .ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΑΩ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: εισασταν και ο ιδιος αθλητης?γιατι αν κρινω απο αυτο το υλικο κατα την γνωμη μου μονο καποιος που διαγωνιζοταν θα το ειχε.παντως το καθε βιντεο απο την ωρα που τα αναρτησατε τα εχω δει απο 10 φορες.αυτο με γκιννη και παρνασσα το εχω δει 20 φορες.ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> με κινδυνο να γινω γραφικος οχι απλα προσκυναω .ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΑΩεισασταν και ο ιδιος αθλητης?γιατι αν κρινω απο αυτο το υλικο κατα την γνωμη μου μονο καποιος που διαγωνιζοταν θα το ειχε.παντως το καθε βιντεο απο την ωρα που τα αναρτησατε τα εχω δει απο 10 φορες.αυτο με γκιννη και παρνασσα το εχω δει 20 φορες.ευχαριστουμε


Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα φιλε vaggan οταν στιγμιοτυπα του παλιου Ελληνικου ΒΒ βρισκουν απειχηση κ ισως αποτελουν εμπνευση :05. Weights:  στα νεα παιδια οπως εσυ.

----------


## vaggan

> Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα φιλε vaggan οταν στιγμιοτυπα του παλιου Ελληνικου ΒΒ βρισκουν απειχηση κ ισως αποτελουν εμπνευση στα νεα παιδια οπως εσυ.


θα φανει περιεργο αλλα ο καπετανακης ειχε αποτελεσει πηγη εμπνευσης για να αρχισω βαρη.ρεαλιστικο κορμι.αλλα και πολλοι αλλοι οπως ο κυριος τριανταφυλλου ο παρνασσας ο χρηστος ο γουλτιδης ο ζωης και αλλοι.το ελληνικο μποντυμπιλντινγκ μου αρεσε μεχρι το 95 απο εκει και περα με αφηνει αδιαφορο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε συνεχεια του 1ου Mr Οδυσσεια της Θεσσαλονίκης,στις 15 Ιουνίου 1986 πραγματοποιηθηκε στην Αθηνα το 2ο Μr Oδυσσεια στο ξενοδοχείο Intercontinental.
Νικητης της χαμηλης κατηγορίας ο Γιωργος Γουλτίδης,όπως και το 1985
νικητης της μεσαιας κατηγορίας ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης,επίσης όπως και το 1985.
Νικητης της ψηλης κατηγορίας αλλα και του Γενικου Τίτλου ο Τασος Μωρος

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται και αυτη την χρονια.
Νικητης της χαμηλης κατηγορίας ο Γουλτίδης,της μεσαιας κατηγορίας ο Τσιλιγκούδης και της ψηλής ο Κωστας Μπουρναζος
Γενικος Νικητης και Μρ Oδυσσεια 1987 ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης




Ο Κωστας Μπουρναζος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σ αυτούς τούς αγώνες είμουν και γω το 86 στην κατηγορία του γουλτίδη ήταν και ο συνεταιρος του τσοπουρίδη στο γυμναστήριο ο κώστας μαστροθανάσης και θυμάμε εκείνη την χρονια πάθαμε σόκ με τον γουλτίδη που είχε βάλει αν θυμάμε καλα καμια 8 μυικά κιλα και καθάρησε την κατηγορία του 
στο 87 το οδύσεια που έγινε στο ραδιο σίτυ της θεσσαλονίκης ο σάκης ο τσιλικούδης πρίν τούς αγώνες είχε ενα ατύχημα με την μηχανή και ήταν ανάμεσα στο να μην κατέβει και να κατέβει  στούς αγώνες και τελικά κατέβηκε και κέρδισε την κατηγορία του .

εκείνος που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ο κώστας ο μπουρνάζος που ήταν σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση , τον είχα δεί την προηγούμενη μέρα σε ενα γυμναστήριο και ήταν κατακομένος  και δίκαια είχε κερδίσει το γενικό

----------


## LION

> σ αυτούς τούς αγώνες είμουν και γω το 86 στην κατηγορία του γουλτίδη ήταν και ο συνεταιρος του τσοπουρίδη στο γυμναστήριο ο κώστας μαστροθανάσης και θυμάμε εκείνη την χρονια πάθαμε σόκ με τον γουλτίδη που είχε βάλει αν θυμάμε καλα καμια 8 μυικά κιλα και καθάρησε την κατηγορία του 
> στο 87 το οδύσεια που έγινε στο ραδιο σίτυ της θεσσαλονίκης ο σάκης ο τσιλικούδης πρίν τούς αγώνες είχε ενα ατύχημα με την μηχανή και ήταν ανάμεσα στο να μην κατέβει και να κατέβει  στούς αγώνες και τελικά κατέβηκε και κέρδισε την κατηγορία του .
> 
> εκείνος που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν *ο κώστας ο μπουρνάζος* που ήταν σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση , τον είχα δεί την προηγούμενη μέρα σε ενα γυμναστήριο και ήταν κατακομένος  και *δίκαια είχε κερδίσει το γενικό*



Είδες άμα μεγαλώσει ο άνθρωπος!Ξεχνάει και μπερδεύεται! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης κέρδισε τον γενικό τίτλο! :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Είδες άμα μεγαλώσει ο άνθρωπος!Ξεχνάει και μπερδεύεται!
> Ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης κέρδισε τον γενικό τίτλο!



πώ πώ έχεις δίκιο ρε χρήστο , θα αρχήσω να ανησυχώ δεν είναι δυνατόν και μάλιστα ενω ήμουν εκεί λέγαμε φαντάσου να μην κατέβαινε ο σάκης τζάμπα θα έχανε τον γενικό τίτλο , μπερδεύτηκα γιατι αν ξεχνάω κι αυτά την έβαψα , αφού ο σάκης καβαλιώτης είναι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## LION

*Dinosaure* πέρα από το "μαγικό ταξίδι" με τις φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο σου και τις γλαφυρές διηγήσεις σου,"ανακάλυψα" τυχαία κι άλλες εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσες,που αφορούν την επαγγελματική σου ενασχόληση!!! :01. Smile: 
Ριψοκίνδυνος κι ατρόμητος,όπως πρέπει να είναι οι "δεινόσαυροι!"Τυχαίο το όνομα;Δεν νομίζω! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

Εντιτ στο προηγούμενο ποστ:

Aσε και το άλλο, που "ανάγκασες" και τον Polyneiko να ανοίξει τα σεντούκια του νωρίτερα απ'ότι υπολόγιζε,από το να μας έχει να καθόμαστε σ'αναμμένα κάρβουνα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1987. Γενικος κ αξιος νικητης ο Θανασης Κοψιας ,ενας πολυ καλος ΒΒ.
Στον ιδιο αγωνα γενικη νικητρια Μις Ελλας η γυναικα του Βανα Κοψια, η οποια μετα απο λιγο κερδισε τον γενικο τιτλο Μις Ευρωπη ,που εγινε στην Αθηνα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

προχθές που τα λέγαμε με τον μάγκο στούς αγώνες με πληροφόρησε ότι επανήλθε ο γκίνης στις προπονήσεις και έχει αρχίσει να ξυπνάει ο γίγαντας , μακάρι να μας κάνει καμια έκπληξη  , αν και το ότι ξαναμπήξε στις προπονήσεις και μόνο είναι ευχάριστο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1987. Γενικος κ αξιος νικητης ο Θανασης Κοψιας ,ενας πολυ καλος ΒΒ.
> Στον ιδιο αγωνα γενικη νικητρια Μις Ελλας η γυναικα του Βανα Κοψια, η οποια μετα απο λιγο κερδισε τον γενικο τιτλο Μις Ευρωπη ,που εγινε στην Αθηνα.


Το κοινό, τελείως οπαδικό!!! Μόνο κασκόλ και φανέλες δεν είχε... όλο φωνές, χειροκροτήματα και εμψύχωση στους αθλητές. Ωραίες εποχές.  :03. Thumb up: 

Ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο, μοναδικά τα βίντεο του αρχείου σου. :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Το κοινό, τελείως οπαδικό!!! Μόνο κασκόλ και φανέλες δεν είχε... όλο φωνές, χειροκροτήματα και εμψύχωση στους αθλητές. Ωραίες εποχές. 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο, μοναδικά τα βίντεο του αρχείου σου.
> 
> ΜΒ


Πραγματικα! Ειδες διαφορα του τοτε με τωρα;
Ειχα αρκετα χρονια να παρακολουθησω αγωνες ,εκτος απο τα 2 τελευταια χρονια που ειδα 2 αγωνες στο νοβοτελ.
Πριν τελειωσει ο αγωνας ,στο τελευταιο του κομματι που υποτιθεται πως ειναι κ το ποιο ενδιαφερον οι μισοι θεατες ειχαν φυγει. Καθομουν λοιπον κ εβλεπα με απορια κ λυπη ολο το σκηνικο κ αναποφεκτα το μυαλο μου γυριζε στο παρελθον,με τι ανυπομονησια ενθουσιασμο κ συγκινηση περιμεναμε τους αγωνες αυτους.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> προχθές που τα λέγαμε με τον μάγκο στούς αγώνες με πληροφόρησε ότι επανήλθε ο γκίνης στις προπονήσεις και έχει αρχίσει να ξυπνάει ο γίγαντας , μακάρι να μας κάνει καμια έκπληξη  , αν και το ότι ξαναμπήξε στις προπονήσεις και μόνο είναι ευχάριστο


Ευχαριστουμε Ηλια για την πληροφορια :03. Thumb up: 
Θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον κ συγκηνητικο να ξαναβλεπαμε τον Γκινη στην σκηνη.Αλλα κ να μην τον ξαναδουμε ,μονο οτι μας ειπες οτι ξαναπροπονειται ,ειναι πραγματικα ευχαριστο. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πραγματικα! Ειδες διαφορα του τοτε με τωρα;
> Ειχα αρκετα χρονια να παρακολουθησω αγωνες ,εκτος απο τα 2 τελευταια χρονια που ειδα 2 αγωνες στο νοβοτελ.
> Πριν τελειωσει ο αγωνας ,στο τελευταιο του κομματι που υποτιθεται πως ειναι κ το ποιο ενδιαφερον οι μισοι θεατες ειχαν φυγει. Καθομουν λοιπον κ εβλεπα με απορια κ λυπη ολο το σκηνικο κ αναποφεκτα το μυαλο μου γυριζε στο παρελθον,με τι ανυπομονησια ενθουσιασμο κ συγκινηση περιμεναμε τους αγωνες αυτους.


πόσες φορές έχουν περάσει απ το μυαλό μου αυτα χρήστο , πραγματικα μεγάλη η διαφορα ακόμη και στο κοινό του τότε με το τώρα , πρώτα αν δεν έβγαινε και ο γενικός νικητής δεν κουνιόταν κανείς απο την θέση του και το κοινό ήταν ποδοσφαιρικό και ενθουσιώδες , εγω το ένοιωσα απο τον πρώτο αγώνα που κατέβηκα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Να είσαι καλά, φίλε LION...  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  
Άλλο που δε θέλει ο Polyneikos.... Αφορμές, για καταιγισμό υλικού...!!!

Σχετικά με τα Οδύσσεια 86 -87, να αναφέρω απλά και για την ιστορία...
Πως το 86, δεύτερος βγήκε ο Βασίλης ο Μπουζιάνας στην ψηλή κατηγορία, μετά το Μώρο. Αποτέλεσε έκπληξη η συμμετοχή του, καθώς όλοι πίστευαν πως η αγωνιστική του πορεία είχε ήδη τελειώσει.
Εδώ που τα λέμε, και μετά από αυτό το Οδύσσεια το ίδιο πίστεψαν, θεωρώντας τη συμμετοχή του αυτή αποχαιρετιστήρια. Και πέφτοντας και πάλι έξω... Με το Βασίλη το Μπουζιάνα, ποτέ κανείς δεν ξέρει.... Έχουν φύγει γενιές και γενιές αθλητών, από τότε που πρωτοβρέθηκε στο σανίδι... Και αυτός, πάντα εκεί....!!
Ακόμα, να αναφέρω πως μια βδομάδα αργότερα, οι νικητές του Οδύσσεια βρέθηκαν στο Μρ Ευρώπη, όπου ο Γουλτίδης κέρδισε την τέταρτη θέση - και ο Τσοπουρίδης την τρίτη - στη χαμηλή κατηγορία, ενώ ο Τσιλιγκούδης κέρδισε την έκτη θέση στη μεσαία κλάση....

Μια χαρακτηριστική λεπτομέρεια αφορώσα το Οδύσσεια του 87, δε, που σκιαγραφεί το ... Ελληνικό μεγαλείο είναι πως ,την ίδια ημέρα, στις 7 Ιουνίου δηλαδή που στο Ράδιο Σίτυ πραγματοποιούταν το Οδύσσεια, στην Αθήνα έγινε το Μρ Ελλάς.....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα comparison για την αναδειξη του Μρ Οδύσσεια 1988...
Μιας και τα εχω πιασει χρονολογικα με την σειρα..Θα βρει κανεις το 4 στα 4 για να προχωρησω και σε επόμενες φωτογραφίες; :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

ο δευτερος απο αριστερα ειναι ο Γκινης.....που το πηρε κιλας αν δε κανω λαθος...οι αλλοι δεν το χω ειναι η αληθεια... :01. Smile:

----------


## argyrakis

Νομίζω πως είναι από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά ο Ζαχίλας ο Γκίνης ο Κοπαρίδης και μου ξεφεύγει ο τέταρτος μήπως κανένας Τσουνάκης

----------


## LION

Ζαχείλας-Γκίνης-Κοπαρίδης-Μώρος

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ζαχείλας-Γκίνης-Κοπαρίδης-Μώρος


Χρήστο :02. Welcome:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

Τότε ήταν μαζί κι ο Καπετανάκης,Τσουγκαράκης,Σταθιάς! :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

1ος Γιαννης Γκίνης




2ος Τασος Μωρος






3ος Βασίλης Ζαχείλας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε φιλόσοφοι δεν μπήκα πιο μπροστα να σας προλάβω , το βρήκε όμως ο χρήστος σαν παλιοσειρά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 5 στα 5 ποιος το εχει;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## argyrakis

Ε καλά ρε μην ξεχνάτε ότι εγώ είμαι και μικρό παιδί

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο δεξιά ο χρήστος κεχαγιάς , ο σακης ο τσιλικούδης , ο γιάννης κοπαρίδης , τον επόμενο πολύ γνωστός μου διαφεύγει το όνομα γιατι ενω παλιός έχουμε και το θέμα της μνήμης και μετα ο αντώνης ο κανταράκης αν δεν κάνω λάθος το επίθετο γιατι με τους προηγούμενους έχουμε και παρτίδα φιλική  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε μας λείπει ο ενας,όντως ήταν γνωστος την δεκετια του 80 με αρκετες συμμετοχες ! :03. Thumb up: Που ειναι οι παλιοσειρες να συμπληρωσουν το παζλ; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κατσιπουρνιας;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κατσιπουρνιας;


Σωστος ο Χρήστος  :03. Thumb up: 

Μρ Οδυσσεια 1989

1η θεση ο Αντωνης Κανταρακης,ομογενης από την Αυστραλία,ο οποίος είχε κερδισει το Μr Αυστραλια






2η θεση ο Γιαννης Κατσιπουρνιάς




3η θεση ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης





4η θεση ο Γιαννης Κοπαρίδης

----------


## LION

> α ρε φιλόσοφοι δεν μπήκα πιο μπροστα να σας προλάβω , το βρήκε όμως ο χρήστος σαν παλιοσειρά



Χαχαχαχ!!!!Σαν να "κλέβω εκκλησία" είναι Ηλία!Αφού εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν έχανα αγώνα να παρακολουθήσω,από το 1986 που κατέβηκα στην Αθήνα!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

 Εχασα βέβαια τον 1ο αγώνα του 1985 με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο... :01. Sad:

----------


## madlen

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!Εδω να σας ενημερωσω οτι ο Κατσιπουρνιας ειναι μια χαρα, ζει στην Γερμανια μονιμα και διατηρει δικο του γυμναστηριο!!!!
Το ξερω απο πρωτο χερι καθως εχω στο γυμναστηριο τον γιο του που αθλειται. :01. Wink:

----------


## chrisberg

> Το κοινό, τελείως οπαδικό!!! Μόνο κασκόλ και φανέλες δεν είχε... όλο φωνές, χειροκροτήματα και εμψύχωση στους αθλητές. Ωραίες εποχές. 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο, μοναδικά τα βίντεο του αρχείου σου.
> 
> ΜΒ


Πραγματικά τότε "υπήρχε" το κοινό!!!
Ημουν και 'γω εκεί!!!

Πραγματικά!!!
Εκτός από τον Θ. Κοψία και ο αθλητής που βγήκε δεύτερος
(Νίκος Οικονόμου) ήταν απο τη Ρόδο,  και τολμώ να πώ ότι ήταν ο πρώτος 
αθλητής μου αφού βοήθησα σε μεγάλο μέρος της προετοιμασίας του!!!

Προσέξτε το μέγεθος και το σχήμα των ποδιών και των δικεφάλων του!!!

Ευχαριστούμε Xρήστο για το Video... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! που το έχεις στο αρχείο σου!!!

Κρίμα πάντως... παρόλο που ο cameraman ήταν επαγγελματίας 
μιά λήψη σωστή δεν έκανε.
Πόδια πόζαραν, τους ώμους τραβούσε...
Ισως ήταν ο πρώτος αθλητής στην Ελλάδα ( ο Κοψιάς) πού έβγαλε 
κόντρες στους τετρακεφάλους!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Κρίμα πάντως... παρόλο που ο cameraman ήταν επαγγελματίας 
> μιά λήψη σωστή δεν έκανε.
> Πόδια πόζαραν, τους ώμους τραβούσε...
> Ισως ήταν ο πρώτος αθλητής στην Ελλάδα ( ο Κοψιάς) πού έβγαλε 
> κόντρες στους τετρακεφάλους!!!


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο :01. Wink: 
Μπορει να ηταν επαγγελματιες cameraman , αλλα το αθλημα δεν το γνωριζαν.
Και απο αλλους αγωνες ,οι αθλητες ποζαριζαν κ αυτοι επικεντρονωντουσαν στα π..... τους :02. Smash:  ,κ καλα οτι ηθελαν να δειξουν τους αριθμους τους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το line up του Μρ Οδυσσεια 1990
Οι πρωτοι 2 εχουν προαναφερθει,ο τρίτος της παρεας;(Ο Βορ Ελλαδίτες εινια βεβαιο ότι θα τον ξερουν)

----------


## LION

όνομα:Θ..........
επίθετο:A.........


 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα το παίξουμε και κρεμαλα;   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## LION

*Θεόδωρος Αφεντουλίδης!*

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλός φίλος και κατεβήκαμε μαζί το 86 στον πρώτο  μας  αγώνα , ειναι ο Θόδωρος ο Αφεντουλίδης , ζούσε κι αυτός στην γερμανία και αργότερα κατέβηκε ελλάδα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε χρήστο στο πόντο με πρόλαβες , άργησα να το ποστάρω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## LION

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΥΛΗΣ



(στα εύκολα μπήκα!) :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΥΛΗΣ


Να προχωρησω στην ερωτηση για τις 200.000; :08. Turtle:

----------


## LION

Για πες!!!Για πες!*(διευθύνσεις όλων των αγωνιζομένων τότε!)* :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η τριαδα του Μρ Οδυσσεια 1991 ίσως φανεί ευκολη..



Το line up;



Επίσης θυμαται κανεις από τι σημαδευτηκε αυτος ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αφεντουλιδης-Χρ Κεχαγιας-Αραθυμος-Λαγος-Παν Φραγκουλης - ;

----------


## LION

Φώτο 1η

Κεχαγιάς-Φραγκούλης-Λαγός

2η
(με πρόλαβε ο συνονόματος,ο τελευταίος είναι ο Τσαπακίδης;


Eίχε άσχημο καιρό και δεν μπορέσαν να έρθουν οι αθλητές;( από επαρχία εννοώ)

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αφεντουλιδης-Χρ Κεχαγιας-Αραθυμος-Λαγος-Παν Φραγκουλης - ;


Xρηστο τον γνωριζεις!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Φώτο 1η
> 
> Κεχαγιάς-Φραγκούλης-Λαγός
> 
> 2η
> (με πρόλαβε ο συνονόματος,ο τελευταίος είναι ο Τσαπακίδης


Χρηστο εισαι σιγουρος,αλλον εχω υπόψην .. :01. Unsure:

----------


## LION

οχι δεν μπορω να καταλάβω.βγήκε ματακι αντί για ερωτηματικό!

...και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ!

(πάνε τα 200.000!!!)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παντως ο Τσαπακιδης δεν πρεπει να ειναι ,ειχε πιο αραιο μαλι αυτος :01. Smile: 
Τι χερουκλες εχει ομως !!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Φλας! Μηπως ειναι ο Κωστας Μπουρναζος;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τσαπακίδης σίγουρα δεν είναι , δεν φαίνετε και καλα αλλα μηπως είναι κανένας λαζάρου?

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ειναι ο Κατσιπουρνιας!(Παρόλα αυτα ο Τσαπακίδης οντως συμμετείχε,νικητης της +80)

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Ωραία φώτο!

τα έπαθλα εκπληκτικά!! Ούτε ο Κτιστάκης δε φτιάχνει τέτοια  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

> Ωραία φώτο!
> 
> τα έπαθλα εκπληκτικά!! Ούτε ο Κτιστάκης δε φτιάχνει τέτοια 
> 
> ΜΒ




A όλα κι όλα!!!Κοίτα τι έδωσε πέρισυ.*35 κιλά έπαθλο* :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 





> 1ος ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΜΡ ΚΡΗΤΗ = ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (Ρεθυμνο)
> 
> (Για την ιστορια το επαθλο στα 35kg)
> 
> Απονομη απο τον περσηνο Γενικο Νικητη του ΚΡΗΤΗ 09 ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ!





Πάντως εκτός από όμορφη γυναίκα,είναι και πολύ δυνατή!Κοιτάξτε με πόση άνεση παραδίδει το έπαθλο! :01. Smile: 

Γεια σου Στέλιο! :02. Welcome: 

εντιτ:μετά λέει 38 κιλά! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dinosaure

Μιας και αναφέρθηκαν ...
οι "παλιοί" του forum, ο Κατσιπουρνιάς, η δεκαετία του '80 και ...
αφού έρχεται η ... 28η Οκτωβρίου, ας μου επιτραπεί να κάνω παρένθεση στη διαδοχή των Οδύσσεια, για να μας πάω λιγάκι πιο πίσω.
Χρόνος, η 28η Οκτωβρίου του 1985. Χώρος, το θέατρο Καλουτά. Γεγονός, το Μρ Ελλάς της IFBB - Πρωτάθλημα φυσικά, αφού τα Κύπελλα γίνονταν παραδοσιακά την Άνοιξη. 
Εκείνο το βράδυ, είχαμε την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε μια ακόμα Ομηρική μάχη, στα -80, μεταξύ των Jordan και Κατσιπουρνιά, συνηθισμένο αλλά ποτέ βαρετό θέαμα της εποχής εκείνης..!

Για του λόγου το αληθές....





... και, στο βάθρο των νικητών, μαζί με τον Τάσο το Χασούρα.

----------


## Dinosaure

Για την ιστορία, 5ος στην κατηγορία είχα βγει ο φίλος μου, ο Σπύρος ο Φραντζιάς.

----------


## Dinosaure

35-38 Kgr; Και το δεξί χέρι της κοπέλας, δε φαίνεται ούτε σφιγμένο; Χμμμ...

----------


## chrisberg

> A όλα κι όλα!!!Κοίτα τι έδωσε πέρισυ.*35 κιλά έπαθλο*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πάντως εκτός από όμορφη γυναίκα,είναι και πολύ δυνατή!Κοιτάξτε με πόση άνεση παραδίδει το έπαθλο!
> 
> Γεια σου Στέλιο!
> ...


Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς...
 αλλά στα δικά μου έπαθλα ο Βλάσης "λύγισε" να τα σηκώσει!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Πραγματικά τότε "υπήρχε" το κοινό!!!
> Ημουν και 'γω εκεί!!!
> 
> Πραγματικά!!!
> Εκτός από τον Θ. Κοψία και ο αθλητής που βγήκε δεύτερος
> (Νίκος Οικονόμου) ήταν απο τη Ρόδο,  και τολμώ να πώ ότι ήταν ο πρώτος 
> αθλητής μου αφού βοήθησα σε μεγάλο μέρος της προετοιμασίας του!!!
> 
> Προσέξτε το μέγεθος και το σχήμα των ποδιών και των δικεφάλων του!!!
> ...


Mια κ ηταν ο πρωτος σου αθλητης που κατεβασες σε αγωνες , σου αφιερωνω το ατομικο του ποζαρισμα :01. Wink: 
Οντως ειχε μεγαλα δικεφαλα. Ειχε συνεχεια σε αλλους αγωνες; Δεν τον ειχε παρει το ματι μου πουθενα.

----------


## Dinosaure

Θέλετε ένα quiz κι από μένα;;; Ποιούς αναγνωρίζετε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία;;;

----------


## LION

> Θέλετε ένα quiz κι από μένα;;; Ποιούς αναγνωρίζετε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία;;;


Γεια σου Γιάννη!:welcome
Που τη βρήκες αυτή τη φωτογραφία! :02. Shock: Σε καμμία σπηλιά! :01. Smile: 

Ας πω εγώ κανένα εύκολο στην αρχή!

Ο Κωστογλάκης στο βάθος στο κέντρο!
Ο mr. Oscar Heidenstam πρέπει να είναι ο ηλικιωμένος. :01. Unsure: 
Ο κ. Aνδρέας Ζαπατίνας δεξιά. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Χρήστο.... ένα στα τρία  :03. Thumb up: 
Κωστογλάκης, φυσικά.
Ο ηλικιωμένος, είναι Έλληνας. Όσο για τον Ανδρέα το Ζαπατίνα, ήταν λίγο νεώτερος τον καιρό εκείνο από τον κύριο της φωτογραφίας..!
Αλλά, οι φαβορίτες, μπερδεύουν όντως!
 :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τερμα δεξιά Μπατής;

ΜΒ

----------


## Dinosaure

:03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap: 

Απομένουν, ένας γνωστός Έλληνας πρωταθλητής και ένας ... Ιταλός.!

----------


## LION

> Τερμα δεξιά Μπατής;
> 
> ΜΒ


Μοιάζει με το μουστάκι,αλλά είπα μην κάνω κι άλλο λάθος!


Γιάννη εγώ μελέτησα νεοελληνική ιστορία!!! :01. Smile: 


εντιτ:με πρόλαβες

----------


## Dinosaure

:01. Smile:   :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο Ιταλος ειναι ο Ρουτζετο Ταμπελινι , ειχε καποια συνεργασια με Ανδρεα Ζαπατινα κ γενικα Ελλαδα.
Παντως ειχε σωμα με ωραιες αναλογιες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μήπως είναι και ο λάμπης ο αβελκίου στην φωτο , ένας μου τον φέρνει με το μουσάκι αλλα είναι προφίλ και δεν διακρίνω καλα

----------


## Dinosaure

Παιδιά, η ομάδα είναι αχτύπητη...!!!!!!!!!
Ολόσωστοι και οι δύο ......  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε τι κάνουμε μπρίκια κολάμε :01. Razz:  , το έγραψα διστακτικα επειδη ήταν προφίλ η φωτο και μαυρόασπρη λέω μην έκανα γκάφα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dinosaure

Μιας και αναφέρθηκαν....

... δεξιά από τον Ρουτζέρο - όπως κάθεται, όχι όπως βλέπουμε - βρίσκεται ένας μεγάλος Έλληνας γλύπτης, ο Μιχαήλ Τηλιακός. Τις εποχές που η Σωματική Διάπλαση στην Ελλάδα δεν είχε Αμερικανοποιηθεί - επί του προκειμένου, μιλάμε για το 1977 - και δεν είχε υποταχθεί στην άποψη "όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο καλύτερο", διατηρώντας την αρχαία Ελληνική οπτική - άποψη του 'παν μέτρον άριστον' με ζητούμενό της την συμμετρία - αρμονία - καλαισθησία - ισορροπία - λειτουργικότητα, σε μια κριτική επιτροπή αγώνων είχε τη θέση του ένας καλλιτέχνης, που η ισορροπία των αναλογιών και των όγκων στο ανθρώπινο κορμί, είναι η ίδια η φύση του....
Σήμερα, περισσότερη θέση, έχει μια μεζούρα και μια ζυγαριά... αφού φτάσαμε σε "αθλητές" που δε μπορούν να περπατήσουν, να κλείσουν τα χέρια και τα πόδια τους, να λειτουργήσουν φυσιολογικά ολόκληρο το χρόνο από τα σωματικά κιλά που κουβαλάνε και από τα μέσα απόκτησής τους, για να δώσουν μια - έτσι κι αλλιώς τερατώδη - εικόνα για μια ώρα...
Μια εικόνα, που αισθητικά είναι για τον περισσότερο κόσμο απαράδεκτη άρα και απωθητική  - με ό,τι σημαίνει αυτό για το άθλημα και στην αγωνιστική και στην καθημερινή του πορεία, έχει διάρκεια μερικών μονάχα ωρών και, η διαδικασία απόκτησής της, έχει απαιτήσεις που δεν απέχουν πολύ από έναν αυτοκτονικό συνδυασμό επιλογών....

... αριστερά από τον Ταμπελλίνι, δε, βρίσκεται ο Νικ Γκαζέπογλου, που νομίζω πως ήταν παράγοντας του αθλήματος της εποχής εκείνης και όχι αθλητής... Αν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.

Φυσικά, ο ευρύτερος σχολιασμός μου για το άθλημα, αποτελεί αποκλειστικά προσωπική μου άποψη......

----------


## vaggan

> Ο Σάκης "πριν" και "μετά"...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32128
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32129
> 
> ... ο Κώστας λιγάκι αργότερα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32130
> ...


εδω φιλε δινοσαυρε σε πιανω αδιαβαστο η πρωτη φωτο δεν ειναι ο σακης πριν και μετα ειναι ο σακης με τον γιο του.1000%

----------


## Dinosaure

Για να το λες με τέτοια σιγουριά.....θα το γνωρίζεις. Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση - ενημέρωση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εδω φιλε δινοσαυρε σε πιανω αδιαβαστο η πρωτη φωτο δεν ειναι ο σακης πριν και μετα ειναι ο σακης με τον γιο του.1000%


σωστα τωρα το πρόσεξα και γω είναι ο γιός του σάκη , άλλωστε τον σάκη τον ξέρω προσωπικα είναι απο την καβάλα και θυμάμε την φωτο αυτη που είχε βγεί με τον γιό του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τοτε που το πλανο της φωτογραφικης δεν έφτανε να πιασει όλους τους αθλητες μιας κατηγορίας που απαρτιζόταν από 30,40,50,ακομα και 60 αθλητες καποιες φορες!!
Σε αυτη την φωτογραφία 2 πολυ γνωστοι Ελληνες πρωταθλητες,ο ενας εζησε στο εξωτερικο...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό κουιζάκι είναι κώστα ? μ αρέσουν αυτα τα κουιζάκια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

εγω 2 διακρίνω εδω ο ένας είναι ο Φραγκίσκος Μπατής και ο άλλος ο Σαμυ Ιωαννίδης , Ο αυστραλοπόντιος όπως τον λέω απο μελβούρνη ομογενής που κέρδισε το γιούνιβερς της  ΝΑΒΒΑ

----------


## LION

> αυτό κουιζάκι είναι κώστα ? μ αρέσουν αυτα τα κουιζάκια 
> 
> εγω 2 διακρίνω εδω ο ένας είναι ο Φραγκίσκος Μπατής και ο άλλος ο Σαμυ Ιωαννίδης , Ο αυστραλοπόντιος όπως τον λέω απο μελβούρνη ομογενής που κέρδισε το γιούνιβερς της  ΝΑΒΒΑ



Ο 2ος και ο 3ος απ'αριστερά; :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ο 2ος και ο 3ος απ'αριστερά;


σωστός ο Χρήστος  και παρατηρητικός  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπραβο ρε παιδια,ειστε παλιοι και τους θυμοσαστε :03. Clap: 


Φραγκισκος Μπατης




ο Σαμυ Ιωαννίδης μαλιστα νίκησε σε αυτον τον αγωνα την χαμηλη κατηγορία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο ΜR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ το 1992 το line up του Γενικου Τιτλου αποτελουταν από τρεις φοβερους αθλητες.
ΤΟν Γιαννη Γκίνη (Νικητής),τον Δημητρη Ασημομύτη (2ος) και τον Βασιλή Ζωρο (3ος)





Ασημομύτης - Ζωρος



Γκινης - Ασυμομυτης
(για τους παρατηρητικους στο φοντο διακρίνονται και ο Πεφανης με τον Καπετανακη)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αν κατεβαινε ο Γκινης σημερα ,μετα απο σχεδον 10 χρονια ,σε αυτην την κατασταση,πως το βλεπετε; Θα μπορουσε να πρωταγωνηστισει;

----------


## vaggan

βασικα ειναι μετα απο 19 χρονια :01. Mr. Green: σιγουρα θα ηταν ακομα στην ελιτ

----------


## vaggan

ο ζωρος ηταν τρομερος εχανε στη γαμπα την επομενη χρονια νικησε και τον ασυμομυτη και τον γιωργο ευσταθιου και μετα εξαφανηστηκε.

----------


## Polyneikos

> βασικα ειναι μετα απο 19 χρονιασιγουρα θα ηταν ακομα στην ελιτ


+1000 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Γκίνης εφερε το σωμα του πολυ μπροστα για την εποχη του και φυσικα ακόμα και τωρα τωρα θα στεκόταν επαξια και ανταγωνιστικα με την τότε του σωματικη διαπλαση.
Φυσικα αν επαιζε τωρα θα ακολουθουσε και τις τασεις την εποχης,μεγαλύτερες μαζες κτλ,θα ήταν απαικτος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> +1000
> Ο Γκίνης εφερε το σωμα του πολυ μπροστα για την εποχη του και φυσικα ακόμα και τωρα τωρα θα στεκόταν επαξια και ανταγωνιστικα με την τότε του σωματικη διαπλαση.
> Φυσικα αν επαιζε τωρα θα ακολουθουσε και τις τασεις την εποχης,μεγαλύτερες μαζες κτλ,θα ήταν απαικτος


και θα ειχε και την σημερινη τεχνογνωσια σε συμπληρωματα.οι εχω αρκετες φωτο απο τον αγωνα αλλα ειναι απο περιοδικα και δεν ξερω να ποσταρω χρειαζομαι σκαννερ.στην -75 ο καπετανακης νικησε τον ντουκα την επομενη κατηγορια -80 την πηρε ο πεφανης την -90 ο ζωρος την +90 ο ασυμομυτης και στο γενικ την πρωτη ο γκιννης την δευτερη ο ασυμομυτης την τριτη ο ζωρος τεταρτη ο πεφανης και πεμπτη ο καπετανακης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Γκίνης και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα πάλι άνετα θα κέρδιζε είχε φτάσει σε επίπεδο πολυ υψηλό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και ποιά τεχνογνωσία σημερινή λέτε , αυτός την τεχνογνωσία την είχε απο τότε και μάλιστα ήταν πολυ μπροστα σε θέματα γνώσεων στο αντικείμενο.
γιατι αν δεν είχε γνώσεις με τις προδιαγραφές που διέθετε δεν θα μπορούσε να φτάσει σε αυτα τα επίπεδα και ενοώ είχε καταφέρει να ξεπεράσει αθλητές με μεγαλύτερα γεννετικά προσόντα 

απλα εκείνο που θα τον ωθούσε ακόμη περισσότερο στα σημερινα δεδομένα είναι ίσως το υψηλότερο επίπεδο και ανταγωνισμός όχι σε εθνικό επίπεδο αλλα σε παγκόσμιο

----------


## Dinosaure

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Ηλία.......

Και επιπλέον να προσθέσω ό,τι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα σώμα που δεν του λείπει τίποτε, είναι το ίδιο ολοκληρωμένο σε κάθε εποχή. Δε σημαίνει πως αν βρισκόταν σε άλλη εποχή, θα μπορούσε για παράδειγμα να έχει περισσότερο όγκο - άρα θα ήταν καλύτερο. Γιατί, δεν πιστεύω πως "το περισσσότερο είναι και καλύτερο".
Και, τέτοιο σώμα, θεωρώ το σώμα του Γκίνη, όταν βρισκόταν στην καλύτερη στιγμή της καριέρας του. Θεωρώ, πως δεν του έλειπε τίποτε......

----------


## vaggan

> ο Γκίνης και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα πάλι άνετα θα κέρδιζε είχε φτάσει σε επίπεδο πολυ υψηλό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και ποιά τεχνογνωσία σημερινή λέτε , αυτός την τεχνογνωσία την είχε απο τότε και μάλιστα ήταν πολυ μπροστα σε θέματα γνώσεων στο αντικείμενο.
> γιατι αν δεν είχε γνώσεις με τις προδιαγραφές που διέθετε δεν θα μπορούσε να φτάσει σε αυτα τα επίπεδα και ενοώ είχε καταφέρει να ξεπεράσει αθλητές με μεγαλύτερα γεννετικά προσόντα 
> 
> απλα εκείνο που θα τον ωθούσε ακόμη περισσότερο στα σημερινα δεδομένα είναι ίσως το υψηλότερο επίπεδο και ανταγωνισμός όχι σε εθνικό επίπεδο αλλα σε παγκόσμιο


διαβαζω εδω το φορουμ και κατα καιρους βλεπω οτι υποτιματε πολλες φορες τα γεννετικα προσοντα του γκιννη σε σχεση με αλλους.εγω βλεπω οτι ο γκιννης ομως σε φωτο οτι ειχε τις τριπλες γαμπες και τα διπλα ποδια απο ολους.οποτε για ποιους μιλαμε οτι κερδισε και οτι ειχαν καλυτερη γεννετικη απο τον γκιννη??εκτος και αν μιλαμε για σχημα σωματος που σιγουρα εχανε απο καποιους (παρνασσα βολικο αυτοι μου ερχονται αμεσως στο μυαλο,αλλα ο γκιννης ειχε μεγαλυτερη ικανοτητα να πακεταρει μυες φτιαγμενους απο γρανιτη ετσι ωστε να τους επισκιαζει ολους οποτε ποιοι ειχαν καλυτερη γεννετικη απο τον γκιννη?οτι αγωνα εχασε ο γκιννης ηταν στις αρχες της καριερας του.αλλα και το θεμα της τεχνογνωσιας εχει ρολο για παραδειγμα τι θα μπορουσε να κανει ο γκιννης του 92 απεναντι στο κεφαλιανο του 2011?εγω πιστευω οτι θα εχανε ομως θεωρω οτι εαν παιζαν στις ιδιες χρονικες περιοδους ο γκιννης θα επικρατουσε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> διαβαζω εδω το φορουμ και κατα καιρους βλεπω οτι υποτιματε πολλες φορες τα γεννετικα προσοντα του γκιννη σε σχεση με αλλους.εγω βλεπω οτι ο γκιννης ομως σε φωτο οτι ειχε τις τριπλες γαμπες και τα διπλα ποδια απο ολους.οποτε για ποιους μιλαμε οτι κερδισε και οτι ειχαν καλυτερη γεννετικη απο τον γκιννη??εκτος και αν μιλαμε για σχημα σωματος που σιγουρα εχανε απο καποιους (παρνασσα βολικο αυτοι μου ερχονται αμεσως στο μυαλο,αλλα ο γκιννης ειχε μεγαλυτερη ικανοτητα να πακεταρει μυες φτιαγμενους απο γρανιτη ετσι ωστε να τους επισκιαζει ολους οποτε ποιοι ειχαν καλυτερη γεννετικη απο τον γκιννη?οτι αγωνα εχασε ο γκιννης ηταν στις αρχες της καριερας του.αλλα και το θεμα της τεχνογνωσιας εχει ρολο για παραδειγμα τι θα μπορουσε να κανει ο γκιννης του 92 απεναντι στο κεφαλιανο του 2011?εγω πιστευω οτι θα εχανε ομως θεωρω οτι εαν παιζαν στις ιδιες χρονικες περιοδους ο γκιννης θα επικρατουσε.


με το συμπάθειο αλλα εφόσον δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι ενοούμε πώς μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία και μιλάς απόλυτα και δεν ενοώ πώς σχολιάζεις , ο καθένας μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό.

όταν λέμε για γενετικά ενός ανθρώπου αυτό δεν φαίνετε όταν αυτός είναι φτασμένος αθλητής και πρωταθλητής , γιατι κι άλλος μπορεί να έχει και να μην το καλιέργησε ώστε να φτάσει σε αυτα τα επίπεδα 

για τον γιάννη δεν μπορεί κανείς να αμφησβητήσει , ούτε είναι αρνητικό το ότι δεν είχε γεννετικα , απο την στιγμή που κατάφερε όλα αυτα .

αλλα όταν ο γκίνης ήταν αθλητής που κατέβαινε να διεκδικήσει θέσεις σε πανελλήνιο απο μπουρνάζο βολικό παπαδογιωργάκη , μώρο ,σιατραβάνη  τότε δεν έδειχνε σωματότυπος με καλούπι και δυνατότητα τρελής μάζας βάση σκελετού , γενικά ελαφρύ σκελετό με αδύνατα άκρα χέρια ειδικα .

έδειχνε δηλαδή απο τους σωματότυπους που γραμώνουν εύκολα αλλα δύσκολα βάζουν μάζα , με σημαντικές αδυναμίες σε κάποιες πόζες .

απο την άλλη έχουμε πεί πολλες φορες στο φόρουμ ότι μπορεί κάποιος να μην έχει ούτε σωματότυπο ούτε συμμετρία , ούτε καλαίσθητο σώμα όπως πχ ο μαρκους ρούλ και βάζοντας τρελή μάζα να στρογγυλέψει και όλα μετα να δείχνουν όμορφα και συμμετρικα λόγω υπερβολικής μάζας και να πεί κάποιος μα αυτός πόδια είχε ασύμμετρα μικρά σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο σώμα , όταν όμως φορτώσεις μυς και τα πόδια θα πάρουν σε κάποια φάση μπορεί να μην φτάσουν τον όγκο του επάνω μέρους αλλα δεν θα είναι μικρά σε καμία περίπτωση και το χάλια σκαρί βάζοντας τεράστιους και σκληρούς μυς θα φαίνετε όμορφο .

ο γκίνης όμως δεν έβαλε απλα μυς αλλα γραμμωμένους σκληρούς μυς που αυτο έκανε την διαφορα , αν είχε ακόμη καλύτερες προδιαγραφές θα γινόταν ακόμη καλύτερος με τις γνώσεις που διέθετε και το πείσμα του και έχουμε πολλα παραδείγματα αθλητών σε διάφορα αθλήματα , που ενω δεν ήταν ταλέντα είχαν εγγεφαλικό ταλέντο και πείσμα και ξεπέρασαν ταλέντα .

ούτε κανείς απο όσο έχω δεί εδω στο φόρουμ πάει να μειώσει τον γκίνη , άλλωστε εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει και στηρίξει ψυχολογικα σε 2 σημαντικούς αγώνες , αλλα δεν είμαστε χλιμίντζουρες εδω μόνο να λέμε ότι φαινόταν απο μικρός ότι έχει το ταλέντο και τέτοια  πράματα ,(εδω είχε ταλέντα που τζούνιορ για πλάκα κέρδιζαν άντρες και όταν παίζαν σε κατηγορίες ανδρών δεν έκαναν και πολλα πράματα πλήν μερικών εξαιρέσεων, όπως ο τζινίδης και 2-3 ακόμη )  αλλα λέγοντας αλήθειες βάση της εμπειρίας δίνουμε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αξία σε ότι έχει πετύχει γιατι δεν ήταν κανένας που για πλάκα έβαζε 10 κιλα τον χρόνο , αλλα κάποιος που μόχθησε και τα έδωσε όλα και πέτυχε αυτα που ήθελε.

και είναι άκυρο να σχολιάζουμε αθλητες απο διαφορετικές εποχές και να συγκρίνουμε , όπως και μεγάλο κακό να λέμε πράγματα που εύκολα θα μπορούσαν να αποπροσανατολίσουν κάποιο και να τον κάνουν ζημια 

τωρα θα μου πείς τι λέει αυτός , αλλα πολλες φορές οι φαν και δήθεν φίλοι μπορούν να κάνουν και την μεγαλύτερη ζημια και την έχουν κάνει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις και φέρνω ενα παράδειγμα ..
αν πιάσουν οι φίλοι έναν αθλητή μετα απο ενα αγώνα που τα έδωσε όλα και δεν πήγε καλα και τού πούν προχώρα γερα και σε αδίκησαν και του χρόνου πάνε και πάρτους τα κεφάλια , πεισμώνει ό άλλος και αρχίζει να μην λογαριάζει τιποτε και κατεβαίνει την επόμενη χρονια με 10 κιλα βαρύτερος , ξεχνώντας πως στο ββ και σε πολλα αθληματα δεν μετράει απλα το ταλέντο αλλα και η τρέλα που κουβαλάει κάποιος ώστε να είναι εξτρίμ και να μην λογαριάζει τίποτε , ούτε και την υγεία του , γιατι σε πρώτη μοιρα έρχετε η νίκη και όχι η υγεία 
γιατι όπως μου ειχε πεί και μενα κάποτε ο τσοπουρίδης , ηλία ταλέντο είναι πλέον αυτός που δεν σκεύτεται και αντέχει περισσότερο στις μαρμελάδες , χαλάρωσε γιατι σε βλέπω τρελαμένο και τα φρενα σπασμένα και τότε ήταν που αποφάσησα να σταματήσω το αγωνιστικό ββ το 97 και επανήλθα μετα απο 10 χρόνια χαλαρά πλέον .

γιατι είχα μεγάλη τρέλα παλαβωμάρα θα έλεγα στην προπόνηση και σε πειθαρχία για τα δικά μου δεδομένα , αλλα σε υψηλα επίπεδα πρωταθλητισμού δεν αρκούν μόνο αυτα και οι περισσότεροι το ξέρουν

----------


## vaggan

το μποντυμπιλντινγκ ειναι ενα αθλημα που σηκωνει αντιπαραθεσεις γιαυτο θα πω την δικη μου αποψη.καταρχην καπου συμφωνω και καπου διαφωνω.δεν θα πω την γνωμη μου πανω σε μαρμελαδες γιατι ειναι πολυ λεπτο ζητημα και δεν νομιζω να ειναι ο καταλληλος χωρος σε αυτη την ενοτητα να γινουν τετοιες συζητησεις,ουτε ποτε βεβαια μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι και πως χρησιμοποιει ο καθε αθλητης.η αποψη μου ειναι οτι ο γιαννης γκιννης ειναι ενα τρομερο ταλεντο ανεξαρτητα αν δεν ειχε το καλυτερο σχημα σωματος.το να παρει την πεμπτη θεση στο οδυσσεια του 85 ηταν αναμενομενο,ηταν στα πρωτα βηματα του,στον πρωτο του μεγαλο αγωνα αν δεν κανω λαθος με την αφροκρεμα του τοτε μποντυμπιλντινγκ φτασμενοι αθλητες ολοι.επισης μην ξεχναμε οτι ενα σωμα που ξεπερνα το 1,85 με μεγαλο σκελετο θα διχνει πιο αδειο συγκριτικα με αθλητες που ειναι κοντυτεροι,εχουν μικροτερα κοκκαλα και αρθρωσειςν και το συμαντικοτερο γυμναζονται περισσοτερα χρονια.ΟΜΩΣ οσο ο καιρος πειρναει και προπονηση με την προπονηση ο γκιννης καταφερνε και ανεβαζε το βαρος του με ποιοτηκα μυικα κιλα,ειχε το χαρισμα γιατι αυτο ειναι χαρισμα να εχει τρομερες γαμπες ηταν λες και κατω απο το δερμα βρισκοταν ενα ξενο σωμα και αυτα δεν ειναι μαρμελαδας οι γαμπες δεν φτιαχνονται δειτε τον τζονυ τζακσον στις γαμπες και θα καταλαβεται τι εννοω.τοτε αναμενομενο ειναι οτι καποια στιγμη ο γκιννης θα πρωταγωνιστησει.συμφωνουμε κυριε ηλια οτι δεν ειχε το μαγικοτερο καλουπι απο αποψη γεννετικης και αυτο δεν ειναι που μειωνει των αθλητη γιαννη γκιννη.ξερετε πολυ καλυτερα απο εμενα οτι μποντυμπιλντινγκ δεν ειναι μονο καλουπι.ειναι και ικανοτητα να βαζεις μυες στο σωμα σου,και ηφλεβικοτητα και η σκληροτητα και ενα σωρο αλλοι παραμετροι.γιαυτο εχω μια ενσταση στο οτι ο γκιννης δεν ειχε φτοχωτερη γεννετικη.ως προς το καλουπωμα μπορει να εχανε απο καποιους αλλα τους επισκιαζε σε αλλους παραγοντες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας αγωνας με πολλες συμμετοχες....WABBA Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ 1983 
2 μεγαλοι πρωταθλητες,ο Τασος Μωρος και ο Αλεκος Σιατραβανης που δωσαν σκληρη μαχη στον Γενικο Τίτλο,μαζί με τον Χρήστο Λυμπερη.








Δυσκολο αποτελεσμα,με νικητη τελικα τον Τασο Μωρο

----------


## Goofonly

Όντως πολύ δύσκολη επιλογή, ήταν και οι δύο σε φοβερή φόρμα. Αγάλματα.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Όντως πολύ δύσκολη επιλογή, ήταν και οι δύο σε φοβερή φόρμα. Αγάλματα.


+1 και από εμένα!

Κώστα είχαν βγάλει κατάταξη 2ου και 3ου Γενικού Νικητή σε αυτόν τον αγώνα ή μόνο τον Μώρο πρώτο;

ΜΒ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Επιττρεψε μου Πανο να απαντησω, θυμαμαι ηταν φοβερος αγωνας κ μου εχει μηνει.  Για τον γενικο τιτλο ,διαγωνηστηκαν οι τρεις νικητες των κατηγοριων τους , ο Χρηστος Λυμπερης,ο Αλεκος Σιαστραβανης κ ο Τασος Μωρος.  Βεβαια η μαχη δωθηκε με τους 2 τελευταιους ,οπου επικρατησε τελικα δυσκολα ο Τασος Μωρος.

----------


## vaggan

ο μωρος αν ειχε κοντα μαλια θα κερδιζε πιο ευκολα :01. Mr. Green: η λεπτομερια κανει την διαφορα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ο μωρος αν ειχε κοντα μαλια θα κερδιζε πιο ευκολαη λεπτομερια κανει την διαφορα


 Ναι! Θα φαινοντουσαν ποιο μεγαλες οι πλατες. :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

2 φωτογραφίες από τα παλια,με πρωταθλητες-πρωταγωνιστες...

Στην πρωτη φωτο,νομίζω ευκολα αναγνωρίζονται και οι τρεις...Απο ποιον αγώνα ειναι;Διεθνης αγωνας,για να βοηθησω λίγο...





Στην δευτερη φωτο είναι από Πανελληνιο..Γνωρίζουμε χρονια και ομοσπονδία;Ξερει καποιος και τους 5;  :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

μιστερ ελλας 1980 ηδευτερη νικητης ο βεισακης κουκος μωρος τους αλλους δεν τους ξερω η απο πανω φωτο πρεπει να ειναι απο το 1979 ενα αγωνα της ifbb μπουρναζος μπουζιανας γιανακοπουλος

----------


## Polyneikos

> μιστερ ελλας 1980 ηδευτερη νικητης ο βεισακης κουκος μωρος τους αλλους δεν τους ξερω η απο πανω φωτο πρεπει να ειναι απο το 1979 ενα αγωνα της ifbb μπουρναζος μπουζιανας γιανακοπουλος


Δυνατος ο Βαγγελης...
Tον Σιατραβανη δεν τον βλεπεις καπου; :01. Mr. Green:  Ο 5ος της παρέας λεγεται Διαμαντής Κωστας.Και αν εννοείς αυτο με το μουσι δεν ειναι ο Κουκος....
η πρωτη ειναι από το Παγκόσμιο της IFBB στην Αμερική,στο Οχαϊο. :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

με μπερδεψες τωρα ποιο νουμερο ειναι ο σιατραβανης δεν αναγνωριζεται :01. Mr. Green:  ο ο μουσατος τερμα αριστερα ποιος ειναι? :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τερμα αριστερα ειναι ο Δημητρης Μακρίδης απο Καβαλα,διπλα του το νο56 ο Αλέκος Σιατραβανης.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

τον μακριδη το μητσο τον θυμομουν μια ζωη ξυρισμενο και τον σιατραβανη αξυριστο :01. Mr. Green:  φοβερο κουιζ η δευτερη φωτο επρεπε να ταλαιπωρησεις και αλλους πιστευω μονο ο ηλιας ο τριανταφυλλου και ο παναγιωτης βιτσας ειχαν αυτη τη φωτο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Για την καταγραφή της ιστοριας στο Mr Ελλας της WABBA το 1980,γενικος Νικητης ανακυρήχθηκε ο Νίκος Βεϊσάκης. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο Δημητρης Μακριδης ειχε φοβερα χερια κ ογκο αλλα ποτε δεν μπορεσε να γραμωσει κ να δειξει αυτο που ειχε.
Ο Νικος Βεισακης ηταν πολυ καλος κ αξια βγηκε Μρ Ελλας σε αυτον τον αγωνα ,υστερουσε μονο σε κατω στηθος κ στον συγκεκριμενο τον αγωνα ηταν πολυ ασπρος θυμαμαι.
Ο Κωστας Διαμαντης παρολου που ηταν μετριος εκπροσωπησε την Ελλαδα στο Μιστερ Ευρωπη που εγινε στην Αθηνα μαζι με τον Αλεκο Σιαστραβανη κ τον Τασο Μωρο.
Εκεινη την εποχη το Ελληνικο ΒΒ ηταν πολυ πισω συγκρινομενο με το Ευρωπαικο.

----------


## stefanosbmx

> Κοτσάρω 2 πολύ ωραιες φωτογραφίες απο αγώνα της WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ το 1991, με όλη την αφρόκρεμα επί σκηνης!!OLD SCHOOL BOYS !
> 
> Από δεξιά προς αριστερα:Μώρος, Κοσυφίδης, Ασημομύτης, Γρίβας 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Από δεξιά προς αριστερα:Γρίβας ,Μώρος,Κοσυφίδης


kosifidis theos

----------


## giannis64

> Τερμα αριστερα ειναι ο Δημητρης Μακρίδης απο Καβαλα,διπλα του το νο56 ο Αλέκος Σιατραβανης....



τελικά αυτό το σεντούκι δεν έχει πάτο?  τόσες φώτο θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν άνετα σαν ανεκτίμητος θησαυρός..

να είσαι καλά κωστα για της παρουσιάσεις που κάνεις. κάποιους,  ίσως οι πιο πολλοί από εμάς, να μην γνωρίζαμε καν πως και σε τι κατάσταση ήταν τότε..


τέτοιο και τόσο υλικό μάλλον δεν έχει κανείς άλλος στα χέρια του.  αυτό είναι τοbodybuilding.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> τον μακριδη το μητσο τον θυμομουν μια ζωη ξυρισμενο και τον σιατραβανη αξυριστο φοβερο κουιζ η δευτερη φωτο επρεπε να ταλαιπωρησεις και αλλους πιστευω μονο ο ηλιας ο τριανταφυλλου και ο παναγιωτης βιτσας ειχαν αυτη τη φωτο


με μια πρώτη ματια τον Μήτσο τον Μακρίδη θα τον μπέρδευα με τον Ιορδάνη Γιαννόγλου αλλα απο τα χέρια καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι ο μήτσος γιατι με το μούσι με μπέρδεψε και μένα 
Ο Μήτσος θυμάμε που λέγανε τότε στην καβάλα είχε σπάσει το φράγμα των 50 εκατοστών στα μπράτσα , εκείνα τα χρόνια μετρούσαν πολύ τα "μπράτσα" , ούτε η γράμμωση σήμαινε πολλα , υποτυπώδης σε σχέση με τα σημερινά δεδομένα , άλλωστε το Ελληνικό ββ βρισκόταν στα σπάργανα ακόμη

----------


## vaggan

> Ο Δημητρης Μακριδης ειχε φοβερα χερια κ ογκο αλλα ποτε δεν μπορεσε να γραμωσει κ να δειξει αυτο που ειχε.
> Ο Νικος Βεισακης ηταν πολυ καλος κ αξια βγηκε Μρ Ελλας σε αυτον τον αγωνα ,υστερουσε μονο σε κατω στηθος κ στον συγκεκριμενο τον αγωνα ηταν πολυ ασπρος θυμαμαι.
> Ο Κωστας Διαμαντης παρολου που ηταν μετριος εκπροσωπησε την Ελλαδα στο Μιστερ Ευρωπη που εγινε στην Αθηνα μαζι με τον Αλεκο Σιαστραβανη κ τον Τασο Μωρο.
> Εκεινη την εποχη το Ελληνικο ΒΒ ηταν πολυ πισω συγκρινομενο με το Ευρωπαικο.


αρε χρηστο τι εχουν δει και εσενα τα ματια σου :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vaggan

> 


μια και ειδα και εγω τωρα τον πολυσυζητημενο αγωνα ας πω και εγω την αποψη μου.ειμαι απολυτα συμφωνος με την καταταξη της κριτικης επιτροπης οπως βλεπω την κατασταση των αθλητων στο βιντεο ας τα παρω αναποδα απο την πεμπτη θεση γιαννης γκιννης:φαινεται οτι θελει δουλεια ακομα αλλα επισης φαινεται και η σκληρη κατασκευη του καταλαβαινεις αμεσως οτι σε μερικα χρονια θα εκραγει το ταλεντο του

παπαδογεωργακης:πολυ καλος κορμος και ισως οι καλυτεροι δικεφαλοι σε εκεινο τον αγωνα αλλα μονο με δικεφαλους κανεις δεν κερδιζει αγωνα τα ποδια του πολυ αδουλευτα για το επιπεδο του...απορω πως λετε εδω οτι αξιζε για ψηλοτερα..

διονυσης βολικος:μαγευτικο καλουπι χαρμα οφθαλμων αλλα και με την κλασσικη αδυναμια που εχουν οι ανθρωποι με μακρυ κορμο δεν μπορει να δειξει και να γεμισει αρκετα στη πλατη 

τασος μωρος παναξια δευτερος αν και δεν εχει την καλυτερη γραμμωση, το σωμα του ειναι πανεμορφο το καλυτερο απο εμπρος V shape ποδαρες και οι καλυτερες γαμπες του αγωνα ολα αρμονικα πανω του και με φοβερες αναλογιες+φοβερος ποζερ τετοια σωματα εκτος τριαδας ειναι προσβολη για το bb αποψη μου :01. Wink: 

σπυρος μπουρναζος: τι να πει κανεις για το σπυρο??ενα βουνο ποιοτικων μυων ποιος να κοντραρει τετρακεφαλα μαζι του?εγω μια χαρα καταγραμμωμενο τον ειδα, περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλον πανω στη σκηνη..οσο για καπου που διαβασα οτι ο σπυρος ποζαρε για δυομιση λεπτα και οι αλλοι απο 30 δευτερα με το ζορι το βιντεο τον διαψευδει κατηγορηματικα πανω κατω ολοι το ιδιο χρονικο διαστημα ποζαραν :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Προσωπικα για 2ο θα ειχα τον Δ Βολικο ,τωρα για την τριτη θεση η μαχη θα ηταν μεταξυ της χρυσης μετριοτητας Τ Μωρου κ του πιο γρανιτενιου αθλητη με αδυνατα σχετικα ποδια κ με καποια εμφανη προβληματακια.

----------


## vaggan

> Προσωπικα για 2ο θα ειχα τον Δ Βολικο ,τωρα για την τριτη θεση η μαχη θα ηταν μεταξυ της χρυσης μετριοτητας Τ Μωρου κ του πιο γρανιτενιου αθλητη με αδυνατα σχετικα ποδια κ με καποια εμφανη προβληματακια.


και ο βολικος μαγικος με υπεροχο καλουπι αντε να βαλω τον βολικο στη δευτερη και το μωρο στη τριτη αλλα για πρωτο τον βολικο με καμια δυναμη ουτε για παπαδογεωργακη στην τριτη με τιποτα...αυτες ειναι καθαρα δικες μου αποψεις αν καθομουν στην κριτικη επιτροπη...εχω μεγαλη αδυναμια στη διαπλαση του μωρου χρηστο. ... θεικο καλουπι :03. Bowdown:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> και ο βολικος μαγικος με υπεροχο καλουπι αντε να βαλω τον βολικο στη δευτερη και το μωρο στη τριτη αλλα για πρωτο τον βολικο με καμια δυναμη ουτε για παπαδογεωργακη στην τριτη με τιποτα...αυτες ειναι καθαρα δικες μου αποψεις αν καθομουν στην κριτικη επιτροπη...εχω μεγαλη αδυναμια στη διαπλαση του μωρου χρηστο. ... θεικο καλουπι


Πριν απο τον αγωνα (1 2 3 ; εβδομαδες δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως,παντως λιγο πριν) ,ετυχε να περασει ο Τ Μωρος σαν επισκεπτης απο το γυμναστηριο στην Καλλιθεα που ημουν τοτε .
Αφου εγινε το σχετικο πηγαδακι ,του λεω <<Κε Τασο να σας δουμε λιγο;>> Οκ λεει κ αφου βγαζει το επανω ρουχο ,αρχισε να ποζαρει στον μεγαλο καθρεφτη του gym.
Eνταξει καλος ητανε ,αλλα ομολογω Βαγγελη οτι δεν ειδα κατι το εντυπωσιακο αναλογα με το ονομα του . Ισως ακομη δεν ειχε το τελικο φινιρισμα του αγωνα κ ηταν φλατ λογω διαιτας.

Για την πρωτη θεση δεν ειπα τιποτα :01. Smile:  Ο Μπουρναζος απειχε ,κ χωρις να πιασει μεγαλη γραμμωση.

----------


## vaggan

παραδεχομαι και εγω οτι ο μωρος δεν ηταν στη καλυτερη κατασταση του τοτε δεν ηταν πολυ σκληρος και γραμμωμενος. εχει υπαρξει πολυ καλυτερος αλλα εχει συμμετρια αναλογιες εχει ωραιους ωμους μεση γαμπες μου αρεσει δε ξερω καθενας ετσι κιαλλιως εχει διαφορετικα γουστα :02. Welcome: χρηστο οποτε μπορεις πεσμας καμια ιστορια απο τα παλια κανενα ευτραπελο σε αγωνες που ειχες συμμετασχει η ειχες ακουσει σιγουρα θα θυμασαι πραγματα :02. Welcome:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο τασος είχε ωραίο καλούπι δουλεμένο σώμα αλλα δεν εντυπωσίαζε όπως ο σπύρος πχ , σ αυτα τα επίπεδα ββ ακόμη και κείνα τα χρόνια το μάτι ήθελε να βλέπει κάτι το εξτρίμ , ο μώρος μόνος σαν καλούπι και σε φόρμα ήταν πολυ καλός αλλα δίπλα σε ανάλογα καλούς αθλητες δεν εντυπωσίαζε πολυ , περισσότερο θα έλεγα ήταν πιο ολοκληρωμένος , όπως πχ ο παπαδογιωργάκης που είχε μικρά πόδια , δεν ήταν αγράμωτα αλλα σε σχέση με το πάνω μέρος έχανε , αν και απο πάνω ήταν πιο εντυπωσιακός απο τον μώρο , αλλα οι κριτες παρ όλο που λέμε είναι υποκειμενική η κρίση , κοιτάζουν ποιός έχει όλο το πακέτο .
ο γιάννης γκίνης ήταν στην αρχή του ανεβάσματός του και θυμάμε έκλαιγε στα αποδυτήρια μετα τα αποτελέσματα , το έβαλε όμως στόχο και τα επόμενα χρόνια κυριαρχούσε σε όλους τούς αγώνες που συμμετείχε .

ήταν ενας αγώνας σταθμός στο ελληνικό ββ με μεγάλα ονόματα και δύσκολο ανταγωνισμό οι θεατες τον είχαν απολαύσει και είχε σασπένς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Για μαντέψτε ποιος είναι ο νεαρός  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ένα έλληνα Πόντιο ομογενή απο την μελβουρνη με θυμίζει τον Σαμυ ιωαννιδη

----------


## NASSER

Καλημέρα Λιάκο! Πολύ σωστά! Ο Σάμμυ 21 ετών!

----------


## Polyneikos

2 μεγάλοι αθλητές,σε μια κόντρα στο Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ. το 1989 .
Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος - Δημητρής Μεντής

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ηταν ενδιαφερουσα κοντρα αλλα σιγουρα εχω  δυνατοτερες κ πιο αμφιρροπες.
Επειδη ειδα κ τους προκριματικους κ τους τελικους ,ο Μεντης το πρωι ειχε κρατησει υπερβολικα νερα λογο λανθασμενης τεχνικης με το αλατι οπως κ ο ιδιος ειχε παραδεχτει ,το βραδυ ηταν πολυ πολυ βελτιωμενος ,αλλα κ παλι οπως κ να το κανουμε ηταν πισω απο τον Μπουρναζο σε ποιοτητα,γραμωση κ ''ωριμανση'' μυων ,μονο που ηταν καλουπαρα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηταν ενδιαφερουσα κοντρα αλλα σιγουρα εχω  δυνατοτερες κ πιο αμφιρροπες.
> Επειδη ειδα κ τους προκριματικους κ τους τελικους ,ο Μεντης το πρωι ειχε κρατησει υπερβολικα νερα λογο λανθασμενης τεχνικης με το αλατι οπως κ ο ιδιος ειχε παραδεχτει ,το βραδυ ηταν πολυ πολυ βελτιωμενος ,αλλα κ παλι οπως κ να το κανουμε ηταν πισω απο τον Μπουρναζο σε ποιοτητα,γραμωση κ ''ωριμανση'' μυων ,μονο που ηταν καλουπαρα.



ήμουν εκεί σ αυτο τον αγώνα πίσω ακριβως απο τους κριτες 2 φίλους και στο γυμναστηριο του ενος  του Μαστροθαναση κωστα γυμναζομουν το είχε μαζι με τον τσοπουρίδη και ο άλλος ήταν ο παρασχάκης ο δημήτρης απο αλεξανδρούπολη  και εχω να πώ πως ο μπουρνάζος καθαρα άξιζε να βγεί πρώτος , αλλα κατι παίχτηκε και βγήκε με μια ψηφο διαφορα , φαινόταν η ποιότητα που είχε ο Σπύρος στους μυς ο Μεντης ενω ήταν πολυ καλός δεν είχε ωριμασει ακόμα το σώμα του και θυμαμε έλεγα απορω τι το παιδεύουν τόσο οι κριτες 

Και εκείνο που λεω ακομα και τωρα στο Σπύρο είναι ότι δεν έβαζε τα φανταζι χρώματα που βαζαν άλλοι αθλητες , απλα ηλιοθεραπεία και λίγο λαδακι και παρ όλα αυτα εντυπωσίαζε με την ποιότητα που έβγαζε , πιστεύω με καλύτερο χρώμα θα εδειχνε ακόμη καλύτερα αλλα δεν κολούσε σε τετοια ο μπουρναζος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια πολυπληθής ελληνική αποστολή, στο Παγκόσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ που είχε γίνει το 1997 στο ΣΕΦ.
Κτιστάκης ,Αναστασακης, Κοπαρίδης ,Αλεξίου, Παπαγεωργίου, Λατσο Αντρεϊκο,Μπαγιάτης, Βασίλης Γρίβας, Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου,ήταν μερικοί από τους αθλητές μας που συμμετείχαν σε εναν πολύ υψηλού επιπέδου αγωνα..

Αφιερωμένο στον Ηλία, μετά το 36:40  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Στο 41:25 ειναι το ατομικό του

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να σαι καλα ρε κώστα σ ευχαριστω , εγω εχω ενα ερασιτεχνικό βίντεο μόνο που τραβούσαν δικοι μου και κατι φωτο που μου τις εκαναν δωρο κατι γερμανοι που δουλεύαν στην λουφτχανσα και είχαν έρθει μόνο για τον αγωνα στην Ελλάδα 

πραγματικα πολυπληθής Ελληνικη συμμετοχή φοβερός ανταγωνισμός και πρίν απο τον αγωνα είχα τραβηξει βιντεο ανα 2 ώρες όταν έκανα το φόρτωμα και φαινόταν η μεταμόρφωση απο το γεμισμα στους μυς που όποιος το έβλεπε νόμιζε ότι είναι τραβηγμένο με διαφορα ημερών 

μάλιστα είχε τοσο πολλες συμμετοχές γιατι τοτε ήταν πρίν την διάσπαση της ΝΑΒΒΑ και ήταν ωραίος αγωνας με επίπεδο και απο Ελλάδα ήταν όλα τα γνωστα τοτε ονόματα διαγωνιζόμενοι και λόγω έδρας

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Θησαυρος το video Κωστα,κ την στιγμη που συμετεχουν κ Ελληνες αθλητες αποκτα  μεγαλυτερη αξια. Ευχαριστουμε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

*Πραγματικα το επιπεδο κ ο ανταγωνισμος πολυ μεγαλος ,ο Ηλιας ηταν πραγματικα ''κοματια''

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ιστορικης αξιας βιντεο.Ο Ηλιας φοβερος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΠΕΣΔ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ 1995
*
Γενικός Νικητής ο *Βαγγέλης Φύτρος*, που αν δεν κάνω λαθος μετά πήρε και το Παγκόσμιο στην WABBA, το 1995, σε ηλικία 25 ετων..
Επίσης και αλλοι σημαντικοί αθλητές, όπως ο *Ζώης, Ζερβακης, Μαλιάτσης* (με καταπληκτικο ποζάρισμα με μουσική από Yanni-Nostalgia) κτλ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο Κωστα  :03. Thumb up: ,πολυ καλος ο Φυτρος με φοβερα ποδια ,αλλα κ πολυ δυνατος ο Ζερβακης ,πιστευω εαν ηταν στον τελικο θα εβγαινε 2ος παλι μετα τον Φυτρο.   Δλδ ηταν ο 2ος καλυτερος αθλητης του αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασει της αναφοράς του Ηλία και της φωτογραφίας που έβαλε με τον Ηλία Πέτσα, 






> επίσης νομίζω η πιο σπάνια είναι Η φωτο που φαίνετε ο Ηλίας Πέτσας που δεν νομίζω να τον έχουμε δεί αλλού σε Ελληνικό αγώνα , αν μάθω περισσότερα σχόλια απο τον πληροφοριοδότη μου θα τα αναφέρω προς ενημέρωση του φορουμ


Θα ήθελα να βάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες πολύ σπάνιες που μου παραχώρησε ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, από το MR ΕΛΛΑΣ του 1970.
Εκει θα δείτε στο υψηλοτερο σκαλοπάτι του βάθρου τον *Ηλία Πέτσα*, ίσως στον μοναδικό αγώνα που συμμετείχε στην Ελλάδα,το 1970, πριν ξεκινήσει ο  να συμμετεχει στα Mr Universe της ΝΑΒΒΑ.
Το Mr EΛΛΑΣ διοργανώθηκε από τον τότε δάσκαλο πολεμικών τεχνών, *Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη*
Αριστερά όπως κοιτάμε, ειναι ο *Γιώργος Καριωτάκης*, όπου στα πρώτα του χρονια ασχολήθηκε με το Bodybuilding,ώσπου μετακομισε μόνιμα στην Ασία και εκεί διακρίθηκε στις πολεμικές τέχνες ως πρωταθλητής αλλά και δάσκαλος.






*Γιώργος Καριωτάκης
*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Καριοτακης Γιωργος,ένας δάσκαλος μου απ´τα παλιά,ωραία χρονια με πολυ πόνο.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Πόσο απλα ηταν τα σώματα σε αυτες τις τελευταιες φωτο ε.... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## JohnyBeast

μια χαρα...αν και τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πόσο απλα ηταν τα σώματα σε αυτες τις τελευταιες φωτο ε....





> μια χαρα...αν και τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο!


Πάνω σε αυτά τα εύλογα σχόλια, μου δίνετε την ευκαιρία να εκφράσω μια άποψη που έχω ακούσει απο πρωταθλητές εκείνης της εποχής:
Οι τότε αθλητές, δεν είχαν παραστάσεις,εμπειρίες και πάνω από όλα τεχνογνωσία στο τι πρέπει να κάνουν σε θέματα προπόνησης και διατροφής και κινιόντουσαν περίπου ενστικτωδώς και βάσει καποιων περιοδικών.
Η αγωνιστική δίαιτα που καθιερώθηκε με τα χρόνια όπως και τεχνικές αφυδάτωσης-στεγνώματος, απογλυκογόνωσης,υδατανρθράκωσης, ήταν εντελώς άγνωστες.
Φυσικά το να μιλάμε για συμπληρώματα και ειδικά προϊόντα εκείνη την εποχή στην Ελλάδα, είναι άτοπο.
Ενα παράδειγμα η φωτογραφία του *Ηλία Πέτσα*, που ενώ διέθετε ικανοποιητικές μυικές μάζες στο Mr Ελλας 1970,στερούταν γραμμώσεως.
Μετά από 1-2 χρόνια φυσικά , η πορεία του είναι γνωστη και έχει αναφερθεί ,καθώς πρωταγωνιστούσε στα MR Universe..

----------


## Efthimis__

Η διαφορά αυτών των αθλητών με αυτή των σημερινών είναι απλά η νύχτα με τη μέρα. 
Φοβερό αρχείο  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Φυσικά και είναι, αφού και η διαφορά των τότε χημικών βοηθημάτων με τα σημερινά είναι απλά η νύχτα με τη μέρα. Μόνο που τότε η διαπλάσεις είχαν τη δική τους προσωπικότητα και κάθε αθλητής είχε τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά που τον ξεχώριζαν, ενώ οι σημερινοί έχουν όμοιες 'τρομπαριζμένες' μάζες, με άκρως μειωμένη καλαισθησία.

----------


## Polyneikos

Και ένα κουίζ :

Αναγνωρίζει κανεις και τους τρείς παλαιούς πρωταθλητές ;;

----------


## DIMITROS

> Και ένα κουίζ :
> 
> Αναγνωρίζει κανεις και τους τρείς παλαιούς πρωταθλητές ;;


Ειναι Ελληνες???

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι οι τρείς . :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Aν και "γερος" ομολογω δεν τις εχω ξαναδει τις foto και ειναι δυσκολο!! Μονο στη πρωτη ο ορθιος μου θυμιζει Φρ. Μπατη!!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία με τους αθλητές, ο ενας είναι όντως ο *Φραγκίσκος Μπατής*, η δε φωτογραφία είναι του 1970 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

:05. Biceps:  *Ποιο θηριο ειναι  ο δευτερος που κρατα το γονατο και Ελληνας και δε  μου θυμιζει τιποτε!!!! ??? Οσο για την ( γαμπα) μπας και ειναι του Αβελκιου???*  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Ποιο θηριο ειναι  ο δευτερος που κρατα το γονατο και Ελληνας και δε  μου θυμιζει τιποτε!!!! ??? Οσο για την ( γαμπα) μπας και ειναι του Αβελκιου???*


Ειναι σε φάση που λαδώνονται , για οικογενειακή φωτογράφηση...
Για τον δεύτερο, όχι,δεν εινια ο Αβελκίου. :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον Μπατη τον γνωρισα με την πρώτη άλλωστε την φωτο την ΄'εχω ξαναδεί ο άλλος σαν τον γιαννακόπουλο με φέρνει έτσι στο πλάι όπως φαίνετε , η ο μώρος στην κατω φωτο που πατάει γάμπες αλλα είναι πιο παλια οπότε δεν νομίζω ο μώρος

----------


## Polyneikos

> τον Μπατη τον γνωρισα με την πρώτη άλλωστε την φωτο την ΄'εχω ξαναδεί ο άλλος σαν τον γιαννακόπουλο με φέρνει έτσι στο πλάι όπως φαίνετε , η ο μώρος στην κατω φωτο που πατάει γάμπες αλλα είναι πιο παλια οπότε δεν νομίζω ο μώρος


Ηλία στην 2η φωτο είναι όντως ο Τασος Μώρος, δεν ειναι τόσο παλιά η φωτογραφία όσο η πρώτη ! :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γμτ μολις μου χαλασε το laptop  :01. Razz:     Μαλλον ο Καζακος ειναι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαι Χρήστο, ο *Τακης Καζάκος* είναι,τα περιοδικά τοτε τον λέγανε Ξανδό Άδωνη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία στην 2η φωτο είναι όντως ο Τασος Μώρος, δεν ειναι τόσο παλιά η φωτογραφία όσο η πρώτη !


είπα και γω , λεω να πεσα τόσο έξω , όχι ότι είμαι τόσο παλιός και τα ξέρω,  αλλα να είμαι αρχαιολόγος και την ψάχνω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Τα χερια ειναι τεραστια  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

3 παλιές φωτογραφίες, ρετρό θα έλεγα.
Εχει κάποιος το 5/5 από τα πρόσωπα των αθλητών που εμφανίζονται;

----------


## vaggan

χρηστος παρνασσας ο πρωτος στον ογκο ο αλλος με την κοπελα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ισως ο καζακος με πιο γραμμωμενο φυζικ οι τρεις τελευταιοι πολυ σκοτεινη φωτο ο χατζηγεωργιου σιγουρα στα δεξια φαινεται ξεκαθαρα στην μεση ο αναμαλιασμενος :01. Razz:  θα ελεγα σιατραβανης για μωρο δεν μου κανει μια και ο μωρος ηταν καπου στο 1,80 και αριστερα ισως ο τομπρας

----------


## George Dalianis

Πολύ εύκολο. Γνωρίζω χρόνια και τους πέντε. 

Χρήστος Παρνασσάς ,Ηλίας Σικινιώτης, Φώτης Τόμπρας, Γιάννης Κούκος, Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο Ηλιας Συκινιωτης πρεπει να ειναι αυτος με την κοπελα.
Οι αλλοι τρεις ειναι ο Φωτης Τομπρας Μιστερ Ελλας 1977 ο Γιαννης Κουκος κ ο Χρηστος Χατζηγεωργιου οπως σωστα ειπε ο Vaggan

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Πολύ εύκολο. Γνωρίζω χρόνια και τους πέντε. 
> 
> Χρήστος Παρνασσάς ,Ηλίας Σικινιώτης, Φώτης Τόμπρας, Γιάννης Κούκος, Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου.


Γιωργο ευκολο ειναι μονο για κατι αρχαιους  :01. Razz:  σαν κ εμας! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως τα λένε η παλιοσειρές ο Χρήστος και ο Γιώργος είναι  :01. Razz:  και ο Βάγγαν έπεσε μέσα σε μερικούς ο μεσαίος όντως ο Κούκος είναι αν παρατηρήσει κανείς τον σωματότυπό του και ο Τόμπρας όπως και ο Χατζηγεωργίου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

To 3/3 το εχουμε στην Φωτογραφία αυτή;
Θελω χρονιά, κατηγορία, τους τρείς διαγωνιζόμενους και τον Νικητή  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Διακρίνω από αριστερά Διακογιάννη στο κέντρο μου διαφεύγει... και δεξιά τον Κώστα Μπουρνάζο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Wabba 1982 κ γενικος νικητης εφηβων ο Γιαννης Παναγιωτοπουλος με πολυ καλα ποδια για την εποχη.

Δεν πρεπει να τον ειχα δει αυτον τον αγωνα γιατι ημουν φανταρος

----------


## Polyneikos

Σωστός ο Χρήστος, πρόκειται για τον Γιαννη Παναγιωτόπουλο, ιδιοκτήτη των BB Club. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ειχε κάνει καλές εμφανίσεις ο Γιάννης Παναγιωτόπουλος με επιτυχία , αλλα δεν είχε διάρκεια αγωνιστικά και σε κατηγορίες ανδρών

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες ακόμη του *Γιαννη Παναγιωτοπουλου
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Βlast from The Past - Rare Photo


To quiz της Παρασκευής: Σε ποιον αθλητή ανήκει αυτό το Lat spread;;
(Για να ξεσκονίζουμε την μνήμη των παλαιών και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι!)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δυσκολο Κωστα :01. Wink:  ....δε παει το μυαλο ευκολα.

----------


## Polyneikos

"Φορτωμένος" αθλητής πάντως :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Για να βοηθησουμε λιγο....ειναι παγκοσμιας κλασης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Αγαθοκλέους μήπως είναι? γιατι τα τρικέφαλα ειδικα είναι παγκοσμίου κλάσης

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα το κάνουμε λίο πιο εύκολο, προσθέτοντας μια φωτογραφία στο Quiz και δεύτερο αθλητή, τον οποίο αφού βρείτε, θα ευχαριστήσουμε προσωπικά που μας διέθεσε το σπάνιο αυτό υλικό!  :05. Weights:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πράγματι Ηλία,είναι ο αείμνηστος Αγαθοκλής,ο πρώτος και τελευταίος Έλλην που κέρδισε ΕΠΑΞΙΑ την IFBB pro card (πρώτη θέση στο UNIVERSE IFBB)

----------


## Bourlokas george

Έφυγε νωρίς ο άνθρωπος τον θυμάμαι στα περιοδικά της εποχής κρίμα

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 1995 που κέρδισε το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα (SuperHeavyweight & Overall - Pro Card) στο Guam, ήταν το κάτι άλλο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εκτός την μυικότητα καθαρο διαχωρισμό και λεπτη επιδερμίδα . είχε και συνολικα συμμετρία αρμονία στο σώμα του παρ όλες τις μάζες του και δείγμα της παλιότερης εποχής το ότι οι περισσότεροι είχαν καθαρό δέρμα απο τατουαζ και σίγουρα δείχνει καλύτερα ο αθλητής , γιατι πιστεύω θα τον αδικούσαν 
Κριμα που έφυγε νέος ήταν πραγματικα ένας επαγγελματίας με ξεκάθαρη πρόκριση απο τούς λίγους αγώνες που θα έπαιρνε κάποιος επαγγελματική κάρτα όπως η πρώτη θέση στο κόσμο στο UNIVERSE της IFBB  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dim0s

> Θέλετε ένα quiz κι από μένα;;; Ποιούς αναγνωρίζετε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία;;;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33320



(στη μέση των επιτρόπων)
Ρουτζέρο Ταμπελλίνι
ιταλός πρωταθλητής
πραγματικός αθλητής
και με πολλές
προπονητικές γνώσεις

----------

